# Imac 27 Retina



## chinoisurfer (4 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Voila je créer ce fils pour que les personnes possédant un imac 27 pouce retina parle ici de leur expérience avec la machine. Ralentissement ou non, si oui quelles configuration etc.

En effet, je songe a me prendre un imac 27 pouce retina et j'hésite encore entre l'entrée de gamme et le même modèle mais avec l'autre Radeon. 

Donc si se topic en plus de parler du nouvel imac peut aider par la même occasion les indécis, c'est tout benef


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Novembre 2014)

chinoisurfer a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voila je créer ce fils pour que les personnes possédant un imac 27 pouce retina parle ici de leur expérience avec la machine. Ralentissement ou non, si oui quelles configuration etc.
> 
> ...



Je viens de le voir à l'instant en réalité, à côté de son "jumeau" non rétina, je viens de prendre la même claque visuel qui m'avait poussé à passer de l'iPad 2 à l'iPad retina. Mon iMac 27" late 2013 SSD ne va pas tarder à être mis en vente, je sens! :-D
Par contre,il vaut mieux la carte graphique en option, à mon avis (celle à 4Go).


----------



## chinoisurfer (7 Novembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Je viens de le voir à l'instant en réalité, à côté de son "jumeau" non rétina, je viens de prendre la même claque visuel qui m'avait poussé à passer de l'iPad 2 à l'iPad retina. Mon iMac 27" late 2013 SSD ne va pas tarder à être mis en vente, je sens! :-D
> Par contre,il vaut mieux la carte graphique en option, à mon avis (celle à 4Go).



Qu'es ce qui te fait dire qu'il faut le modèle de Gpu supérieur ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Novembre 2014)

Les textes sont de la même netteté que sur un iPad Retina.
En particulier les textes petits genre barre des favoris de safari, là c'est très nette, la différence est flagrante.


----------



## chinoisurfer (7 Novembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Les textes sont de la même netteté que sur un iPad Retina.
> En particulier les textes petits genre barre des favoris de safari, là c'est très nette, la différence est flagrante.



Et pour la carte graphique supérieure pourquoi en parle tu ? il ramait le retina que tu as vu ?


----------



## r e m y (7 Novembre 2014)

Le test fait par MacG est très clair!

Avec la carte graphique de base, certains affichages ou transitions sont saccadés.

Avec la carte graphique plus puissante, tout est fluide


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Novembre 2014)

chinoisurfer a dit:


> Qu'es ce qui te fait dire qu'il faut le modèle de pu supérieur ?


il y a un test mac gé, que tu peux retrouver, qui dit que la carte de base crée des ralentissement.
Maintenant il faut voir comment chauffe la machine, avec l'une ou l'autre carte.
Perso sur mon iMac 27 qui est tout récent, la carte graphique Nvidia ne chauffe pratiquement pas, je suis en dessous de 40° avec istat menu.
donc je vais attendre un peu de voir les retours.
Pour le proc, je ne prendrais pas le i7, j'ai lu qu'il chauffe plus que le i5, et que le ventilo fait plus de bruit. 
Je prendrais le SSD 256 direct (comme sur le mien) bien plus rapide en écriture que le fusion drive.
et la ram, je la rajouterai moi même.
Mais pour l'instant j'attend de voir les retour, sur la température de la machine.
On verra, 
;-)


----------



## chinoisurfer (7 Novembre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Le test fait par MacG est très clair!
> 
> Avec la carte graphique de base, certains affichages ou transitions sont saccadés.
> 
> Avec la carte graphique plus puissante, tout est fluide



Peut être logiciel les saccades vu que d'après macgé sur trois écran simultanés il n'y a pas de perte de perfs non ?


----------



## r e m y (7 Novembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Les textes sont de la même netteté que sur un iPad Retina.
> En particulier les textes petits genre barre des favoris de safari, là c'est très nette, la différence est flagrante.



J'ai également pris une claque en voyant cet iMac retina!

après quelques minutes passées sur le Retina, je suis passé sur un iMAc 27" non retina qui était installé à côté. Tout m'a semblé flou! notamment les textes des menus...


----------



## chinoisurfer (7 Novembre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai également pris une claque en voyant cet iMac retina!
> 
> après quelques minutes passées sur le Retina, je suis passé sur un iMAc 27" non retina qui était installé à côté. Tout m'a semblé flou! notamment les textes des menus...



Moi lors de mon passage dans un apple premium receler avant hier ben les deux modèles étaient l'un à côté de l'autre et ben je n'ai pas prit la claque que j'avais eu en passant de mon macbook air a mon macbook pro retina. 

De plus, le modèle rétina de base, ne souffrait pas des ralentissement que Macgé avait connu.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Novembre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai également pris une claque en voyant cet iMac retina!
> 
> après quelques minutes passées sur le Retina, je suis passé sur un iMAc 27" non retina qui était installé à côté. Tout m'a semblé flou! notamment les textes des menus...



ben oui, c'est comme j'ai dit, une claque visuelle.
On ne pouvait pas s'attendre à moins!
Il est logique de prendre la carte graphique plus puissante, si elle est proposée 
c'est pas pour rien, et de plus sur le store apple ils disent bien ce qu'elle apporte en plus.
Mais bon, on peut aussi attendre sagement la prochaine génération qui arrivera l'an prochain, la machine venant de sortir, il vaut peut être mieux attendre de voir.
Mais çà fait envie!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Novembre 2014)

ouai franchement, je me laisserai bien tenter par ce retina, d'ici un mois.
pour info:
iMac 27 i5 3,2 late 2013 RAM 8 Go + SSD 256 Go apple d'origine peut être bientôt en vente 1650 euros
encore garanti, valeur neuf 2000 euros (achat en ligne apple store)


----------



## ledu26 (11 Novembre 2014)

Personnellement j'ai mis mon iMac en vente sur EBay pour me prendre ce 5K.

 Et je compte l'acheté le 28 novembre, lors du Back Friday  soit sur l'Apple Store soit a la FNAC


----------



## chinoisurfer (11 Novembre 2014)

Bon de retour sur mon topic pour vous dire que mon choix est fait, sa sera un iMac retina  
 Je suis passé hier dans un APR et une fnac et j'ai pu prendre mon temps. Au niveau confort de lecture il apporte un gros plus en diminuant la fatigue des yeux. Par chance ce retina etait juste à côté d'un non retina donc en prenant son temps on voit bien toutes les améliorations de la dalle retina :love: 
 Ce qui n'empêche pas le 27 classique d'être quand même une bombe


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Novembre 2014)

oui, il faut voir.
Personnellement je vais attendre un peu, si je devais prendre ce Retina ce 
serait avec: 
i5 
8Go (je rajouterai moi même pour faire 16 Go)
SSD 256 Go
carte graphique 4Go
et Apple care pour être tranquille 3 ans, et après revente.
le tout sur store éducation, ce qui me ferait dans les 2800 euros.


----------



## eyeworks (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai commandé vendredi dernier un Imac 27' retina 5k, après des longs mois d'attente. J'ai choisi la configuration suivante :

I7 4GHz, 8go de Ram, Fusion Drive 3To, CG R9 M295X 4go.

Une jolie bête pour un joli prix... ça va me changer de mon macbook 13' i5 1,7go 128 de mi-2011... heureusement que j'ai gardé la remise de la fac (-12%)

Avant commande (vendredi dernier), délais indiqué 7 à 10J, une fois passé la CB, 26Nov au 1er Dec ! Aujourd'hui c'est marqué 24 à 26 novembre... bref, vu le temps que j'attends, je ne suis pas à 2 semaines près...

Je l'ai acheté pour faire essentiellement du Autocad 2015 sous OSX (peut-être que je testerai la version PC quand même), et je devrais me mettre à Illustrator. Les ralentissements avec la petite carte graphique m'ont poussé à prendre la R9 M295X 4go même si je n'ai pas acheté cet Imac pour jouer, mais pour travailler ! Vu la somme à débourser, je n'étais plus à 250 près... (en fait moins avec la remise de la fac...).

C'est pour moi l'ultime ordinateur (avant le prochain !) et j'espère qu'il me fera plus de 5 ans...

Bref, j'ai fait le choix de prendre 8go pour l'augmenter moi-même étant donné le prix demandé par apple. Je pensais rajouter 2x8 pour atteindre 24go, bien plus que ce qu'il me faut, mais comme cela je serai serein...


----------



## chinoisurfer (11 Novembre 2014)

Perso sur le modèle d'entrée de gamme vu en APR je n'ai pas ressentis de ralentissement. Pourtant j'ouvrais mission contrôle etc. 
 Pour la carte graphique contrairement à d'autre je pense me pencher sur celle de 2GO car elle chauffe moins et rendra donc l'iMac encore plus silencieux. 
 Après, il faut surtout faire en fonctions de ces besoins. 

 Pour les 8GO , effectivement mieux vaut ne pas prendre l'option 16 GO chez apple qui est bien moins intéressante que l'achat séparé  
 D'ailleurs le nombres de slot derrière l'iMac est de deux ou quatres ? sous entendu les 8GO mi par apple de base sont conservable de tel manière a ne devoir acheter que 8 autre GO pour arriver à un total de 16 ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Novembre 2014)

chinoisurfer a dit:


> Perso sur le modèle d'entrée de gamme vu en APR je n'ai pas ressentis de ralentissement. Pourtant j'ouvrais mission contrôle etc.
> Pour la carte graphique contrairement à d'autre je pense me pencher sur celle de 2GO car elle chauffe moins et rendra donc l'iMac encore plus silencieux.
> Après, il faut surtout faire en fonctions de ces besoins.
> 
> ...



Sur le mien c'est 2x4, j'ai rajouté de suite 2x4 également, si je prends le retina, je récupère les barettes rajoutées, avant de le revendre.
ouai, la carte graphique je sais pas trop, j'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec une machine qui chauffe trop.
je vais encore voir d'ici le mois prochain, les retours de ceux qui l'ont déjà.
Quant au processeur, je ne suis pas interessé par le i7, le i5 est déjà assez rapide pour moi.
Quant au stockage, je me pose même pas la question, SSD 256 , comme j'ai dans le mien, en PCie, c'est une bombe.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h17 ----------

par contre les délais viennent de s'allonger, de 7 à 10 jours on passe à 2 ou 3 semaines.
http://store.apple.com/fr-edu/buy-mac/imac-retina


----------



## eyeworks (11 Novembre 2014)

A priori, c'est bien 4 slot, donc si tu rajoute 2x4 tu passes à 16 et si tu rajoutes 2x8 tu passes à 24 !

Celui que j'ai vu ramait. Sous iphoto, il fallait 1/2 seconde pour que l'image soit nette à l'écran.

Pas voulu prendre de risque, j'ai pris la carte 4go...

J'ai hésite à prendre le i5 qui semble moins chauffer, mais je me suis dit dans quelques années que je regretterai de ne pas avoir pris le plus costaud, alors j'ai pris le i7... tant pis, il fera aussi radiateur


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Novembre 2014)

des tests que j'ai lu, tous recommande de prendre la carte à 4Go, après il faut voir, moi aussi j'ai essayé d'ouvrir plusieurs fenêtres pour voir, sur le modele de base en démo, mais çà veut rien dire en 2 minutes, comme çà: il faut un usage réel. 
Et par exemple le test de macgé, ils disent qu'au bout d'un moment, l'interface est tellement ralentie que c'est plus utilisable il me semble.
alors qu'avec la 4Go non.
Maintenant est ce que çà rendra la machine plus bruyante, je sais pas.
Parce que question silence, mon iMac 2013 est un régal, il n'a plus qu'un seul petit ventilo, pour dire, quand le DD WD externe à côté se met en marche çà fait plus de bruit.
De toute façon je prendrais l'apple care, si je change. Je l'ai jamais prise pour mes anciens macs, mais là je vais la prendre, et au bout de 3 ans je revends mes macs, donc je serais tranquille 3 ans.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h23 ----------




eyeworks a dit:


> A priori, c'est bien 4 slot, donc si tu rajoute 2x4 tu passes à 16 et si tu rajoutes 2x8 tu passes à 24 !
> 
> Celui que j'ai vu ramait. Sous iphoto, il fallait 1/2 seconde pour que l'image soit nette à l'écran.
> 
> ...



La carte graphique 4Go est plus indispensable que le i7 si on doit  choisir une des deux options.


----------



## adixya (11 Novembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> il y a un test mac gé, que tu peux retrouver, qui dit que la carte de base crée des ralentissement.




Sincerement, y a t il d'autres tests qui confirment ces ralentissements ? 
Je n'en ai pas spécialement trouvé d'autres, alors je me dis que macge est peut être tombé sur une mauvaise série...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Novembre 2014)

oui peut être la carte 2Go suffit, de toute façon, je ne joue pas avec le mac.
Et j'ai fait le test sur le mien (late 2013, Nvidia 755 1 Go), en ouvrant 10 fenêtre safari et en jouant du mission contrôle, j'ai des saccades aussi avec l'écran non rétina. Mais qui fait ce genre de choses au quotidien? Donc oui, peut être que la carte 2 Go suffit. Et je me fait la réflexion suivante: les iMAc 27" sont sortis me semble il en 2009 et les cartes graphiques étaient moins puissantes que celles qui équipent les iMac 27 non retina d'aujourd'hui et çà marchait bien.
Je pense qu'il faut se fier à Apple, si cette machine est sortie, c'est qu'elle est prête et qu'elle est forcément au niveau des autres iMac non retina.
Par contre , je viens de repasser au magasin arcan store:
1. ils ne reprennent pas mon iMac récent, pourtant encore garanti
2. Ils font 6% de remise et peuvent avoir les config sur mesures de l'apple store, mais le délai est énorme et sur l'apple store educ, la remise est plus importante.
3. j'ai encore bien regardé les deux machines côte à côte, certes il est indéniable que tout est net, le texte, les images etc... même effet visuel qu'entre un iPad 2 et un iPad retina. Mais j'ai trouvé l'angle de vision de haut en bas moins bon que sur l'iMac non retina, peut être est ce un effet du au placement de l'iMac retina dans le magasin, aux réglages de luminosité des deux machines???
Il faudrait parcourir les tests, mais d'après un test vidéo que j'ai lu hier, c'est une dalle ips, comme l'autre iMac, et les angles de visions devraient être aussi bon..


----------



## chinoisurfer (12 Novembre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Sincerement, y a t il d'autres tests qui confirment ces ralentissements ?
> Je n'en ai pas spécialement trouvé d'autres, alors je me dis que macge est peut être tombé sur une mauvaise série...




 Perso après être resté 10 min sur la version de base du retina dans un APR je n'ai aps réussi a reproduire ce que macgé a subi. Effectivement peut être un défaut. De toute façon, le faite de rajouter des écrans et que les conditions ne changent pas d'un chouillia prouve que cela est logiciel. Cela sera donc  réglé très rapidement pour ceux étant touché par ces ralentissements


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Novembre 2014)

chinoisurfer a dit:


> Perso après être resté 10 min sur la version de base du retina dans un APR je n'ai aps réussi a reproduire ce que macgé a subi. Effectivement peut être un défaut. De toute façon, le faite de rajouter des écrans et que les conditions ne changent pas d'un chouillia prouve que cela est logiciel. Cela sera donc  réglé très rapidement pour ceux étant touché par ces ralentissements



et comment as tu trouvé les angles de visions sur celui que tu as vu?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h22 ----------

ce qui est interessant aussi, c'est qu'on peut prendre le SSD sans supplément de prix, vu que le standard est maintenant le fusion drive.
Pour moi, je pense que le fusion drive est une erreur, car on a toujours un disque dur mécanique à l'intérieur de la machine, soit du bruit en plus, et de la chaleur en plus. Et le risque de panne.
Je préfère SSD 256 + DD externe TB ou USB3 de très grosse capacité.
Le SSD de 256 Go me permet de tout stocker sur 100Go, il reste encore 150 et qq de libre. Les gros fichiers trouvent leur place sur les DD externes, et l'acces se fait très rapidement avec les prises rapides que sont l'usb3 et le TB. 
C'est en quelque sorte pareil que le fusion drive mais avec le DD mécanique en dehors de la machine, et gestion manuelle des fichiers.


----------



## chinoisurfer (12 Novembre 2014)

Très bon  

 voila un test d un iMac 27 retina de base. Le testeur de cent ne souffre lui d'aucun ralentissement à l'instar de macgé: 


http://www.cnetfrance.fr/produits/apple-imac-27-pouces-retina-5k-2014-39808025.htm




Sydney Bristow a dit:


> et comment as tu trouvé les angles de visions sur celui que tu as vu?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h22 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Novembre 2014)

Je viens à l'instant d'avoir une personne de l'apple store au téléphone, elle dit que si on ne fait pas de 3D ou montage vidéo, la carte de base fonctionne très bien.
Sur le processeur, elle conseille le i7 si on fait de la photo, comme moi.
Pour le stockage elle conseille le flash, plutot que le fusion drive, pour toutes
les raisons que j'évoquais tout à l'heure.
a voir...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Novembre 2014)

encore un vidéo test entre un late 2013 et le retina, le type a dans les deux cas la carte la plus puissante car il fait du montage vidéo.
pour le stockage, il est comme moi, adepte du SSD 256 et d'un gros stockage externe.
pour le proc, il a pris le i7, et la ram à 32 Go.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qrgVUnsyek


----------



## eyeworks (15 Novembre 2014)

J'ai annulé ma commande hier avec le Imac rétine 5k avec FD de 3To pour préférer un SSD 512 (i7, 8go, GPU4go, 512). Résultat, commande livrée entre le 8 et 12 décembre !

Le délais se rallonge énormément avec presque 1 mois d'attente...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Novembre 2014)

Très bon choix, le SSD rend la machine très véloce, deux fois plus en écriture qu'un fusion drive. Et tu n'auras pas le grattement du disque dur dans le mac, et 
un risque de panne en moins.
Moi j'attends le mois prochain pour me lancer, je ne suis pas pressé, mon iMac late 2013 fonctionne bien, mais c'est vrai qu'il me tarde de voir disparaître les pixels!
Si ce retina n'était pas sorti, je n'aurai évidement pas songé à  changer mon modèle actuel.
Je continue tranquillement à parcourir les tests, lire les retours de ceux qui l'ont reçu, etc...
Actuellement, je partirais sur:
i5
8Go (+ 8 que j'ajouterai moi même dès réception)
SSD 256
Radeon 295 4Go
Apple care
;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h58 ----------

Maintenant c'est sur que celui qui a une vieille machine, ou un petit portable, doit être pressé de le recevoir!
Pour info, si on est très pressé, le modèle de base est dispo à la fnac, chez boulanger, darty...


----------



## ledu26 (15 Novembre 2014)

Je suis passé a l'AS, cet écran est incroyable vraiment....

Pour info, ceux qui veulent la version de base, il y'a 10/100 d'achats a la Fnac...Livraison 48h...
Dispo également a l'AS. 

J'hésite entre Fusion D et SSD...
Et entre CPU 2Go et 4Go....

Vive la remise AOC


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Novembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Je suis passé a l'AS, cet écran est incroyable vraiment....
> 
> Pour info, ceux qui veulent la version de base, il y'a 10&#8364;/100&#8364; d'achats a la Fnac...Livraison 48h...
> Dispo également a l'AS.
> ...



SSD sans hésiter
GPU, la carte de base peut suffire, mais perso je prendrais la 4Go, comme seule option.
vu que le SSD est sans supplément, ce qui est nouveau comparé aux autres iMac


----------



## adixya (16 Novembre 2014)

Au final, j'ai trouvé un autre test en anglais qui dit que la configuration de base rame aussi a des moments inattendus, a l'ouverture d'apercu d'images par exemple.

http://gizmodo.com/imac-with-retina-5k-display-review-do-those-extra-pixe-1652463922

Ça semble confirmer que c'est logiciel, apparemment, le testeur est passé a 16 Go de RAM et le problème est encore la.

Au final, j'ai pris la carte graphique améliorée, je n'aime pas l'idée de la déception avec une machine a 2600 euros...
Et comme je pars en vacances peu après la réception du produit, je ne pourrai pas faire jouer la rétractation. En plus ça m'embêterait de renvoyer la machine alors que je viens enfin de la recevoir et de jouer un peu avec...

Édit : en vous lisant, je me suis dit que j'avais merdé en prenant le FD a la place du SSD, j'ai donc relu les tarifs et non, finalement, je n'ai pas 300 euros supplémentaires à mettre pour ça, je les garde pour l'iPhone 6 hé hé hé


----------



## yannpsq (16 Novembre 2014)

Pour ma part je pense craquer pour mon premier Imac 27 en retina avec cette config:

- I7
- 16 gigas de ram
- Fusion Drive 3To (pour mes photos et vidéos)
- Radeon R9 M295X
- superdrive
- Clavier sans fil + trackpad + magic mouse

J'ai une remise de 6% mais est ce cumulable avec l'opération du Black Friday, cela vaut il le coup d'attendre ?


----------



## ledu26 (16 Novembre 2014)

Malheureusement, remise AOC et remise Etudiant ne sont pas cumulables avec le BF.....

Tu peux commander aujourd'hui 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h03 ----------

Deplus, en commandant aujourd'hui, tu ne devrais pas être expédié avant le 28 donc tu seras toujours à temps d'annuler ta commande si Apple change sa politique sur le BF ( Cela me paraît improbable)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Novembre 2014)

yannpsq a dit:


> Pour ma part je pense craquer pour mon premier Imac 27 en retina avec cette config:
> 
> - I7
> - 16 gigas de ram
> ...



Perso j'ai un graveur externe samsung à 25 euros, qui fonctionne très bien, et pas trop moche ( noir brillant comme le cadre autour de l'écran de l'iMac).
Peut être pas aussi design que le graveur externe apple, mais 3 fois moins cher, et de toute façon placé derrière le mac, on le voit pas! 
Si çà peut permettre de gratter 50 euros. ;-)


----------



## Alesc (17 Novembre 2014)

yannpsq a dit:


> Pour ma part je pense craquer pour mon premier Imac 27 en retina avec cette config:
> 
> - I7
> *- 16 gigas de ram*
> ...


Ne prends pas la RAM chez Apple : tu laisses les 8 Go par défaut et tu te rachètes 2x4 chez Crucial par exemple.
Moins de 80  chez Crucial, alors que l'option Apple est à... 200 euros 
Tu peux même te prendre 2x8 Go à 180 euros chez Crucial, tu auras 24 Go au total pour moins cher que 16 chez Apple...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Novembre 2014)

oui la ram, la seule chose qu'on peut modifier soit même pour bien moins cher que sur le store! 
Et par chance, c'est la dernière machine apple ou on peut encore le faire, cet iMac 27. Jusqu'à la prochaine révision?


----------



## Alesc (17 Novembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> oui la ram, la seule chose qu'on peut modifier soit même pour bien moins cher que sur le store!
> Et par chance, c'est la dernière machine apple ou on peut encore le faire, cet iMac 27. Jusqu'à la prochaine révision?


J'espère qu'il nous laisseront toujours ce choix... Les 32 Go au prix Apple  :rateau:

Sinon, j'ai (enfin...) commandé mon 27 hier ! J'ai finalement opté pour le non Retina (les lags, la carte qui chauffe etc. Pas envie d'essuyer les plâtres, je veux une machine zen). J'ai encore accès pendant 2 ans aux prix étudiants, je me prendrai peut-être une rev. 2 ou 3 du Retina en temps voulu 
Vivement que je reçoive la bête ! \o/


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Novembre 2014)

ouai, c'est ma machine actuelle, j'espere ne pas la regretter: silence, pas de chauffe.
D'autant que je pourrais bien prendre le retina full options, i7, GPU4Go.
Pour çà, je prendrais l'applecare pour la 1ere fois avec cet iMac Retina, je n'ai jamais pris auparavant.
3 ans de zen, comme tu dis, mais avec un écran qui piquera plus les yeux!

Pardon, pas tout à fait, j'ai le i5 dans le mien. et bien sur le SSD :-D


----------



## Alesc (17 Novembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ouai, c'est ma machine actuelle, j'espere ne pas la regretter: silence, pas de chauffe.
> D'autant que je pourrais bien prendre le retina full options, i7, GPU4Go.
> Pour çà, je prendrais l'applecare pour la 1ere fois avec cet iMac Retina, je n'ai jamais pris auparavant.
> 3 ans de zen, comme tu dis, mais avec un écran qui piquera plus les yeux!
> ...


Avec l'iMac je prends toujours les Apple Care, le surcoût n'est vraiment pas dément (c'est beaucoup plus cher sur les portables) ! Et vu que j'ai fait changer 3 fois la dalle de mon 24", pas de regret ! 

Pour le SSD, je me suis tâté pour le 512 Go, mais avoir moins de mémoire en interne que mon ordi qui a 7 ans, ça me déprime... J'ai pas envie de jongler avec pleins de disques externes (j'en ai déjà un pour TM...). Bref, le FD 3To c'est vraiment ce qu'il me fallait.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Novembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> Avec l'iMac je prends toujours les Apple Care, le surcoût n'est vraiment pas dément (c'est beaucoup plus cher sur les portables) ! Et vu que j'ai fait changer 3 fois la dalle de mon 24", pas de regret !
> 
> Pour le SSD, je me suis tâté pour le 512 Go, mais avoir moins de mémoire en interne que mon ordi qui a 7 ans, ça me déprime... J'ai pas envie de jongler avec pleins de disques externes (j'en ai déjà un pour TM...). Bref, le FD 3To c'est vraiment ce qu'il me fallait.



concernant la dalle, les nouveaux modèles, qui datent de 2012 au niveau du design, n'ont aucun soucis, le Retina étant sur le même design, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème.
Cette fois, quand je commanderai mon retina, je le prendrais car je compterai le garder plus longtemps. 
pour le stockage, pas de soucis pour moi, j'ai troqué sans regret un iMac 2011 avec un DD de 1To pour ma machine actuelle 2013, le SSD 256 est ultra rapide et largement suffisant. L'avenir est à ce genre de config (voir le nouveau mac pro)
les prises externes modernes que sont l'usb3 et le TB permettent sans soucis de déporter le stockage à l'exterieur de la machine. Et même mieux , avec le cloud et la fibre, je parie que dans 10 ans on aura même plus de stockage physique, juste un SSD pour le système et les app.
Le fusion drive de 3 To c'est ni plus ni moins qu'un SSD de 128 Go + un DD de 3To, le même qu'on peut avoir en usb3 pour 150 euros, donc tu ne jongles pas avec plein de disques externes! ;-)
Pour ma part, j'ai deux disques USB 3 de 2 To qui sont une copie l'un de l'autre, et le SSD interne de l'iMac est cloné automatiquement avec CCC sur un SSD externe Thunderbolt de même capacité.
;-)


----------



## gege2trois (17 Novembre 2014)

l'intérêt d'un SSD à la place d'un disque à plateaux c'est aussi que ça fait baisser de façon importante la température interne ( 10° ) de l'iMac j'en ai fait l'expérience avec le mien un 27 I5 3,2 de 2013 dans lequel j'ai fait remplacer le DD par un Samsung Evo 500
alors comme le Retina avec le I7 à l'air de chauffer pas mal et de déclencher les ventilateurs ne pas avoir de DD est peut être une solution moins les composants chauffent plus ils durent


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Novembre 2014)

gege2trois a dit:


> l'intérêt d'un SSD à la place d'un disque à plateaux c'est aussi que ça fait baisser de façon importante la température interne ( 10° ) de l'iMac j'en ai fait l'expérience avec le mien un 27 I5 3,2 de 2013 dans lequel j'ai fait remplacer le DD par un Samsung Evo 500
> alors comme le Retina avec le I7 à l'air de chauffer pas mal et de déclencher les ventilateurs ne pas avoir de DD est peut être une solution moins les composants chauffent plus ils durent



Sans aucun doute, je l'ai constaté aussi entre mon ancien et nouvel iMac ;-)
oui je sais, j'ai lu que le i7 chauffe pas mal, çà me fait encore réfléchir. 
Si je suis décidé pour la carte GPU 4Go, j'hésite encore sur le cpu, le i5 est déjà pas mal puissant.
A voir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h11 ----------




gege2trois a dit:


> l'intérêt d'un SSD à la place d'un disque à plateaux c'est aussi que ça fait baisser de façon importante la température interne ( 10° ) de l'iMac j'en ai fait l'expérience avec le mien un 27 I5 3,2 de 2013 dans lequel j'ai fait remplacer le DD par un Samsung Evo 500
> alors comme le Retina avec le I7 à l'air de chauffer pas mal et de déclencher les ventilateurs ne pas avoir de DD est peut être une solution moins les composants chauffent plus ils durent



J'ai le même mac que toi, mais commandé direct chez apple avec l'option ssd.
Pas trop délicat de faire faire le changement? avec la vitre collée...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------

Avec ces 2/3 semaines de delai, je voudrais savoir: Apple débite la CB à l'expédition si on commande ces jours ci? j'imagine que oui. Ceux qui ont commandé et n'ont pas reçu leur machine n'ont, j'imagine, pas été débité.


----------



## eyeworks (17 Novembre 2014)

je pense que apple débite à l'expédition car je n'ai toujours pas été débité...


----------



## yannpsq (17 Novembre 2014)

Pour vous la garantie apple care+ est indispensable ? (il y a beaucoup d'antécédants sur imac ?):rose:
car avec la législation européenne on est logiquement garantie 2 ans. (je travaille dans un sav et je connais un peu les ficelles pour obtenir réparation au besoin)

je pense prendre 16 gigas de ram, même si c'est plus cher car je préfère avoir deux ram de 8 gigas pour pouvoir en rajouter deux autres de 8 ultérieurement...plutôt que de prendre 2x4 et du coup être obligé de tout changer le jour où je désire passer en 32 (tant pis pour l'économie)

pour ma part je ne passe pas par la remise étudiante mais une remise de 6% par un comité d'entreprise affilié....du coup le black friday ne fonctionnera sans doute pas non plus mais pas grave j'attends ma paye de décembre (13ème mois+primes)


----------



## Alesc (18 Novembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> concernant la dalle, les nouveaux modèles, qui datent de 2012 au niveau du design, n'ont aucun soucis, le Retina étant sur le même design, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème.
> Cette fois, quand je commanderai mon retina, je le prendrais car je compterai le garder plus longtemps.
> pour le stockage, pas de soucis pour moi, j'ai troqué sans regret un iMac 2011 avec un DD de 1To pour ma machine actuelle 2013, le SSD 256 est ultra rapide et largement suffisant. L'avenir est à ce genre de config (voir le nouveau mac pro)
> les prises externes modernes que sont l'usb3 et le TB permettent sans soucis de déporter le stockage à l'exterieur de la machine. Et même mieux , avec le cloud et la fibre, je parie que dans 10 ans on aura même plus de stockage physique, juste un SSD pour le système et les app.
> ...


C'est bien de ça dont je parlais : je compte déjà 3 HDD externes sur ton bureau 
Ça me soûle, ça encombre le bureau et ça complique les back up... Et puis je viens d'une machine avec juste un HDD, je pense que le FD ça va déjà bien m'impressionner et me changer la vie !  Et un volume de 3 To dans la machine, c'est tellement plus pratique pour moi.
Sans compter le surcoût : la version SSD 512 + un HDD externe, j'ai de quoi faire changer mon HDD quand il aura crâmé après les 3 ans de l'Apple Care (et encore c'est la version pessimiste : le HDD de mon iMac 2007 est d'origine)...




gege2trois a dit:


> l'intérêt d'un SSD à la place d'un disque à plateaux c'est aussi que ça fait baisser de façon importante la température interne ( 10° ) de l'iMac j'en ai fait l'expérience avec le mien un 27 I5 3,2 de 2013 dans lequel j'ai fait remplacer le DD par un Samsung Evo 500
> alors comme le Retina avec le I7 à l'air de chauffer pas mal et de déclencher les ventilateurs ne pas avoir de DD est peut être une solution moins les composants chauffent plus ils durent


10°C, ça semble énorme ! Ça doit bouffer maximum 10W un disque dur, je ne pense pas que ça fasse monter la température autant...
Et l'iMac late 2013 bouffe déjà 60 W de moins que le Retina en pleine charge, je ne pense pas que le HDD soit la pièce qui chauffe le plus...




yannpsq a dit:


> Pour vous la garantie apple care+ est indispensable ? (il y a beaucoup d'antécédants sur imac ?):rose:
> car avec la législation européenne on est logiquement garantie 2 ans. (je travaille dans un sav et je connais un peu les ficelles pour obtenir réparation au besoin)


Pas indispensable l'Apple Care, mais en cas de souci, c'est super pratique, et pas si cher que ça sur l'iMac. 
Pour mes soucis de dalle (jaunisse + bleeding), ils sont venus me la changer 3 fois à la maison, j'ai pas regretté les 180 euros...





yannpsq a dit:


> je pense prendre 16 gigas de ram, même si c'est plus cher car je préfère  avoir deux ram de 8 gigas pour pouvoir en rajouter deux autres de 8  ultérieurement...plutôt que de prendre 2x4 et du coup être obligé de  tout changer le jour où je désire passer en 32 (tant pis pour  l'économie)
> 
> pour ma part je ne passe pas par la remise étudiante mais une remise de  6% par un comité d'entreprise affilié....du coup le black friday ne  fonctionnera sans doute pas non plus mais pas grave j'attends ma paye de  décembre (13ème mois+primes)


Pour 50 euros de moins que l'option Apple 16 Go, tu as 24 Go dans ta machine (2x4 d'origine + 2x8 Crucial à 150 ).
Et le jour où tu rachètes 16 Go et que tu mets les 2x4 de base à la poubelle, ça t'aura toujours coûté moins cher que l'option d'Apple... Après, c'est tes sous hein


----------



## yannpsq (18 Novembre 2014)

Je me suis donné un budget de 3500 ... Si avec ce montant je pouvais en plus me prendre l'Apple Tv cela serait au top. 

Il faut donc que j'y réfléchisse sérieusement !

Pour la ram y a t'il des marques mieux que d'autres ? Je lis crucial..


----------



## gege2trois (18 Novembre 2014)

10°C, ça semble énorme ! Ça doit bouffer maximum 10W un disque dur, je ne pense pas que ça fasse monter la température autant...
Et l'iMac late 2013 bouffe déjà 60 W de moins que le Retina en pleine charge, je ne pense pas que le HDD soit la pièce qui chauffe le plus...

pour les 10° c'est une certitude ça fait presque un an que je surveille les températures avec les portos de mon support de filtre pour les iMacs et j'ai été le premier surpris de la différence  après la pose du SSD 
pour répondre à Sydney j'ai fais faire la pose à l'occasion du remplacement de la dalle sous garantie (fuite de lumière ) par un APR (j'en ai profité aussi pour lui demander dans quel état était l'intérieur pour l'efficacité de mon filtre en environnement de fumeur sa réponse "comme un neuf") et d'après lui ce n'est pas beaucoup plus compliqué que les modèles précédents (pour lui)


----------



## yannpsq (18 Novembre 2014)

Voila,
La commande est passée...j'espère que la livraison sera juste pour Noël car cela devient chaud


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Novembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> C'est bien de ça dont je parlais : je compte déjà 3 HDD externes sur ton bureau
> Ça me soûle, ça encombre le bureau et ça complique les back up... Et puis je viens d'une machine avec juste un HDD, je pense que le FD ça va déjà bien m'impressionner et me changer la vie !  Et un volume de 3 To dans la machine, c'est tellement plus pratique pour moi.
> Sans compter le surcoût : la version SSD 512 + un HDD externe, j'ai de quoi faire changer mon HDD quand il aura crâmé après les 3 ans de l'Apple Care (et encore c'est la version pessimiste : le HDD de mon iMac 2007 est d'origine)...
> 
> ...



ouai, on sera jamais d'accord sur SSD ou FD, pour ma part, certes trois disques sur mon bureau, mais c'est un très grand bureau, il sont au fond à droite de l'iMac, des WD mybook verticaux, je pourrais en rajouter une bonne 20 aines dans cette position, ce serait même joli, comme des livres! :-D d'ailleurs le 3eme sera un 4 To quand j'aurai plus de place.
pour info, et çà je l'ai lu: quand le petit SSD de 128 Go de l'option FD est plein et çà arrive vite (128, c'est pas 256), çà rame pas mal, presque comme un DD normal...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------

L'apple care, on est pas obligé de la prendre tout de suite, on a un an pour la prendre, et prolonger la garantie de 2 ans supplémentaire, je crois que c'est ce que je vais faire.


----------



## Alesc (18 Novembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ouai, on sera jamais d'accord sur SSD ou FD, pour ma part, certes trois disques sur mon bureau, mais c'est un très grand bureau, il sont au fond à droite de l'iMac, des WD mybook verticaux, je pourrais en rajouter une bonne 20 aines dans cette position, ce serait même joli, comme des livres! :-D d'ailleurs le 3eme sera un 4 To quand j'aurai plus de place.
> pour info, et çà je l'ai lu: quand le petit SSD de 128 Go de l'option FD est plein et çà arrive vite (128, c'est pas 256), çà rame pas mal, presque comme un DD normal...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------
> ...


Je vais tester et je te dirai ça. Apparemment, les 128 Go sont utilisés pour le système et les trucs que tu ouvres souvent. À mon avis, à part pour le mec qui fait du montage vidéo, tu dois mettre du temps à les saturer les 128 Go... 
Je pourrai voir ça de mes yeux bientôt : je reçois la machine entre le 26 et le 28 si tout va bien !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Novembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> Je vais tester et je te dirai ça. Apparemment, les 128 Go sont utilisés pour le système et les trucs que tu ouvres souvent. À mon avis, à part pour le mec qui fait du montage vidéo, tu dois mettre du temps à les saturer les 128 Go...
> Je pourrai voir ça de mes yeux bientôt : je reçois la machine entre le 26 et le 28 si tout va bien !


apple pourrait mettre un 256 dans leur fusion drive, la je dis pas.
Mais il y aura toujours ce disque dur mécanique dans la machine, et çà je n'en veux plus, surtout dans un iMac. Si c'était une tour, pourquoi pas.
après chacun fait comme il a besoin c'est pour çà qu'il y a les options.


----------



## Alesc (18 Novembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> apple pourrait mettre un 256 dans leur fusion drive, la je dis pas.
> Mais il y aura toujours ce disque dur mécanique dans la machine, et çà je n'en veux plus, surtout dans un iMac. Si c'était une tour, pourquoi pas.
> après chacun fait comme il a besoin c'est pour çà qu'il y a les options.


De toute façon, comme l'iMac, c'est un compromis dans les deux cas : soit sur la fiabilité et la vitesse, soit sur l'espace dispo.
Et comme tu le dis, il y en a pour tous les goûts.


----------



## ledu26 (18 Novembre 2014)

Un petit feed back de certains possesseur de la belle machine ? 

Je suis décide a prendre la MX295, mais gros doute sur le stockage...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Novembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> De toute façon, comme l'iMac, c'est un compromis dans les deux cas : soit sur la fiabilité et la vitesse, soit sur l'espace dispo.
> Et comme tu le dis, il y en a pour tous les goûts.



oui c'est çà, moi je vois plus l'iMac comme un mac book pro avec un magnifique écran de 27", donc je veux la même chose que dans le mac book pro 15" d'ou le SSD. ;-)


----------



## ledu26 (18 Novembre 2014)

Fusion D ou SSD, je n'arrive pas a faire mon choix !

J'avais le Late 2012, j'étais bien content de mon FD mais l'option SSD etait bien chere a l'époque !

Aujourd'hui, je me dis que pour une bonne longévité, un SSD serait de mise mais mon DD externe, fait pas mal de bruit ( Lacie Porsche Disign ). Et il sera indispensable pour les vidéos


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Novembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Fusion D ou SSD, je n'arrive pas a faire mon choix !
> 
> J'avais le Late 2012, j'étais bien content de mon FD mais l'option SSD etait bien chere a l'époque !
> 
> Aujourd'hui, je me dis que pour une bonne longévité, un SSD serait de mise mais mon DD externe, fait pas mal de bruit ( Lacie Porsche Disign ). Et il sera indispensable pour les vidéos



si tu m'as lu, je le redis: SSD 256 sans hésiter.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h22 ----------

a part çà, je viens de tomber sur un article inquiétant concernant la carte graphique 4Go de l'iMac Retina...

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1815601


----------



## eyeworks (18 Novembre 2014)

SSD également. J'avais pris le 3To en FD, et j'ai préféré annulé, quitte à repousser le 3/4 semaines la réception de ma machine !

Après, effectivement, 256 peuvent suffire. J'ai hésité, mais j'ai pris 512 pour la tranquillité. Sait on jamais...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Novembre 2014)

eyeworks a dit:


> SSD également. J'avais pris le 3To en FD, et j'ai préféré annulé, quitte à repousser le 3/4 semaines la réception de ma machine !
> 
> Après, effectivement, 256 peuvent suffire. J'ai hésité, mais j'ai pris 512 pour la tranquillité. Sait on jamais...



128 c'est trop peu en SSD
256 ç'est bon
512 c'est mieux, mais c'est plus cher! :-D

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h00 ----------

vous avez lu le lien que j'ai posté?
Apparement le gars fait chauffer la carte graphiqe 295 à 105° sur 
certains jeux.
je ne joue pas, mais bon, c'est quand même pas rassurant, et me rappelle mon mac book pro qui montait à 80°C en encodage vidéo...


----------



## ledu26 (18 Novembre 2014)

Je pense que pour un image non 3D, il vaut mieux prendre la CG de base


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Novembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Je pense que pour un image non 3D, il vaut mieux prendre la CG de base


peut être qu'elle est effectivement suffisante.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Novembre 2014)

Revu le retina de base en vrai pour la 3eme fois 
Rien à dire, l'écran est vraiment MAGNIFIQUE.
avec le GPU de base, le mission control (10 fenetre safari) et la fonction 
"fenetre de l'application" avec un coin actif est legerement saccadée, un peu 
moins fluide qu'avec mon iMac 27 normal et son GPU 755 1Go.
ce qui confirme qu'il faut prendre sans hésiter la carte 4Go.


----------



## eyeworks (19 Novembre 2014)

Pareil. J'ai revu le modèle de base chez un APR. Trop beau !!! Je suis impatient...

Je l'ai trouvé plus fluide sur mission control mais l'affiche sous iPhoto demande toujours 1/2 sec pour être net...


----------



## ledu26 (19 Novembre 2014)

Je crois que samedi je vais aller le prendre a l'AS


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Novembre 2014)

avec des options?
ou le modèle de base?


----------



## ledu26 (19 Novembre 2014)

Pas le choix en AS, modele de base...
J'hesite. Avec ou sans la CG 4Go


----------



## Maxoubx (20 Novembre 2014)

Avec la CG 4Go !


----------



## yannpsq (20 Novembre 2014)

Je confirme, prend la carte 4 Gigas.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Novembre 2014)

je me pose toujours la questions sur l'intérêt du i7, dans mon cas, je suis pas pressé au point de devoir gagner 3 minutes sur 15 minutes de traitement, que je ne ferais pas souvent (j'ai utilisé si peu Handbrake).
Mon usage le point pointu c'est du traitement de RAW avec Capture one (qui utilise l'open GL, d'ou l'interet de prendre la CG plus puissante).
Si je prends pas le i7 je perds l'hypertreading qui peut etre utile, mais pour gagner pas grand chose en durée, et avoir un processeur qui grimpe a 100 °C, et fait tourner le ventilo deux fois plus vite, ne me réjouis pas
voir le (très bon) test de mac gé
http://www.macg.co/tests/2014/10/test-des-imac-retina-27-pouces-fin-2014-85217/page/0/5


----------



## eyeworks (20 Novembre 2014)

Perso je l'ai pris... Pourquoi ? Inutile à court terme, certes... Mais je serai bien content de l'avoir sur le long terme car j'espère le garder longtemps...

Mon expérience avec mon MacBook Air. Je n'avais pas pris ni i7 ni 8go de ram. Modèle mi2011. Aujourd'hui pour autocad il est devenu trop juste alors que si j'avais eu les options, il serait encore bon, et bien sûr à l'époque les 2 étaient inutiles...

Voilà mon raisonnement, mais j'avoue avoir hésiter...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Novembre 2014)

eyeworks a dit:


> Perso je l'ai pris... Pourquoi ? Inutile à court terme, certes... Mais je serai bien content de l'avoir sur le long terme car j'espère le garder longtemps...
> 
> Mon expérience avec mon MacBook Air. Je n'avais pas pris ni i7 ni 8go de ram. Modèle mi2011. Aujourd'hui pour autocad il est devenu trop juste alors que si j'avais eu les options, il serait encore bon, et bien sûr à l'époque les 2 étaient inutiles...
> 
> Voilà mon raisonnement, mais j'avoue avoir hésiter...



certes, j'y ai pensé aussi, ce i7 à 4 GHz a de l'avance, mais la température, le ventilo qui s'emballe. OK pour la puissance, je suis bien d'accord, mais moi je veux une machine cool, pas une machine qui a du mal à refroidir, en plus en été, les ordis chauffent plus. Deja que je compte prendre la carte graphique 4 Go, car le but c'est d'animer l'écran 5K du mieux possible.
j'hésite encore.

de toute façon, ce mac qu'on prends maintenant sera pas eternel, même si la çà devient dommage de larguer un si bel écran au bout de 5 ans, mais c'est le jeu du tout en un. a mon avis, i5 ou i7, çà tiendra la route 5 ans. Le i5 de l'iMac c'est pas le i5 du mac book air, qui plus est de 2011.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h25 ----------

garder longtemps, c'est combien?
C'est vrai que l'écran retina, on aimerai le garder 10 ans, vu l'avance qu'il a!
Les vidéos 4k arrivent à peine, et ce sera bien la norme pour 10 ans au moins.
Donc c'est pas faux, mieux vaut prendre le i7. Mais il faut bien avouer que 
i5 ou i7, dans 10 ans, ils seront tous les deux dérisoires ,contrairement à l'écran.
Et oui, c'est le probleme du tout en un, mais çà on le sait bien.


----------



## eyeworks (20 Novembre 2014)

Certes... en tout cas, je sais que c'est un choix difficile !

Ma "stratégie" a été de choisir le top pour les éléments "définitifs" et non modifiables.
I7 4GHertz
Carte Graphique 4go
SSD 512 (1To trop cher!!!

par contre seulement 8go de ram, que j'augmenterai dès que j'aurai qq sous (et apple care d'ici un an moins un jour)... d'ailleurs à propos de la ram, je vais avoir 2 barrettes de 2go soit 4go d'un macmini 2012 que je monte pour mes parents et que je booste à 16go de ram. Savez vous si ce sont les mêmes que sur le Imac? Est-ce que je peux faire de la récup temporaire pour le monter à 12go avant de le booster à 24go (8+16) ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Novembre 2014)

eyeworks a dit:


> Certes... en tout cas, je sais que c'est un choix difficile !
> 
> Ma "stratégie" a été de choisir le top pour les éléments "définitifs" et non modifiables.
> I7 4GHertz
> ...



l'iMac c'est des 1600 MHz DDR3, mac mini je sais pas, fait une recherche.
je sais que moi je peux récuperer les 2 x 4 de mon iMac 2013 quand j'aurai le retina pour faire 16 direct.


----------



## eyeworks (20 Novembre 2014)

c'est 1600Hz également...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Novembre 2014)

Je crois que je vais faire comme toi et me lancer pour le i7 et la CG 4Go mais le SSD 256, perso çà me suffit, je suis dans une logique de stockage externe rapide.
en plus de mes 2x2To USB3, je compte me prendre un 4To USB3 l'an prochain, autour de 150 euros, ce sera encore moins cher que l'option 512 SSD et m'offrira une belle capacité de stockage en plus!
C'est ma stratégie!
Et comme toi, je prendrais l'apple care avant la fin de la première année. ;-)


----------



## eyeworks (20 Novembre 2014)

j'ai hésité aussi avec le 256go... effectivement quand on voit le prix où apple vends le 1To (et le 512) on peut se payer le double (voir plus) à l'extérieur...

J'ai pris le 512, mais c'est effectivement 300 un peu gaché... en même temps, je serai tranquille...

Au pire si le I7 ventille trop, hop ! retour à l'envoyeur... mais je ne pense pas...

Toutefois, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi, quelque soir le mac, macbook air i5 1,7, macbook pro retina i7 2,8 ou imac retina 5k 4,0, pourquoi les mac allument les ventillo dès qu'on regarde une vidéo en streaming !!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Novembre 2014)

eyeworks a dit:


> j'ai hésité aussi avec le 256go... effectivement quand on voit le prix où apple vends le 1To (et le 512) on peut se payer le double (voir plus) à l'extérieur...
> 
> J'ai pris le 512, mais c'est effectivement 300&#8364; un peu gaché... en même temps, je serai tranquille...
> 
> ...


ah bon? ce serait propre au i7? je n'ai rien remarqué avec mon i5.


----------



## Jacti (20 Novembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> Je vais tester et je te dirai ça. Apparemment, les 128 Go sont utilisés pour le système et les trucs que tu ouvres souvent. À mon avis, à part pour le mec qui fait du montage vidéo, tu dois mettre du temps à les saturer les 128 Go...
> Je pourrai voir ça de mes yeux bientôt : je reçois la machine entre le 26 et le 28 si tout va bien !


Oooops 128 Go !
C'est rien du tout. Dans mon Mac Pro "early 2008" j'ai le disque d'origine de 320 Go + 3 disques de 500go + un NAS Synology de 4 baies de 2 To chacune. J'ai aussi un iMac de mi-2011 avec un disque de 2 To. Je ne fais pas de vidéo et ne joue pas mais je fais beaucoup de musique et de "sound design". 128 Go ce n'est même pas le tiers de mes bibliothèques de sons...
J'ai un de mes disques internes qui contient plus de 400 Go de documents pour ma veille technologique.
Je vais acheter un iMac retina avec le fusiondrive de 3to, 32 GO de Ram (comme dans mon mac Pro et un core i7 (pour l'exécution de nombreux instruments virtuels dans Logic Pro X dont certains font appel à la modélisation physique, grande consommatrice de CPU ainsi que pour le "sound design" dans Metasynth).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Novembre 2014)

je viens de faire un test handbrake avec le i5 3,2 de mon iMac, converti une vidéo de 1,4 Go de wmv en mp4, comme attendu les 4 coeurs sont à 100% pendant les 5 et quelques minutes de la manip (j'ai pas chronometré mais c'est rapide)
les 4 coeurs sont autour de 70°c pendant l'opération.
J'imagine que le i7 va effectivement monter autour de 100°C dans ce genre de test.


----------



## Alesc (20 Novembre 2014)

Jacti a dit:


> Oooops 128 Go !
> C'est rien du tout. Dans mon Mac Pro "early 2008" j'ai le disque d'origine de 320 Go + 3 disques de 500go + un NAS Synology de 4 baies de 2 To chacune. J'ai aussi un iMac de mi-2011 avec un disque de 2 To. Je ne fais pas de vidéo et ne joue pas mais je fais beaucoup de musique et de "sound design". 128 Go ce n'est même pas le tiers de mes bibliothèques de sons...
> J'ai un de mes disques internes qui contient plus de 400 Go de documents pour ma veille technologique.
> Je vais acheter un iMac retina avec le fusiondrive de 3to, 32 GO de Ram (comme dans mon mac Pro et un core i7 (pour l'exécution de nombreux instruments virtuels dans Logic Pro X dont certains font appel à la modélisation physique, grande consommatrice de CPU ainsi que pour le "sound design" dans Metasynth).


Oula, relis mieux mon post : je dis que 128 Go de SSD sont suffisants *dans le cadre d'un Fusion Drive*. :rateau:
Perso j'ai le bon vieux HDD 750 Go de mon honorable machine de 2007 qui est plein ras la gueule,:rose: et je ne me vois pas acheter une machine 7 ans après qui n'ait pas au moins 2 ou 3 To d'espace interne. J'ai donc opté pour le FD de 3 To, qui me semble un excellent compromis ! :love:Je ne me vois pas avec 512 Go ou pire, 256 Go intégré, et galérer avec des disques externes qui encombrent le bureau, plein de fils partout, qu'il faut sauvegarder etc.
Ma machine avec le FD de 3 To, le HDD à côté pour Time Machine et basta ! (Et un HDD que je ramène au boulot tous les mois pour la sauvegarde déportée, mais ça c'est une autre histoire).

Après, le jour où on peut avoir 2 ou 3 To de SSD dans la machine sans claquer 600 euros d'option, je signe la mort du FD tout de suite !


----------



## yannpsq (21 Novembre 2014)

Pareil pour moi, il me faut du stockage mais 128 gigas de ssd me suffisent largement pour mes besoins.
Je suis actuellement sur widows 8.1 avec un ssd de 128go et 1 terra de disque plateau, mon ssd ne me sert que pour le système et applis et sur 111 gigas de place je n'en utilise que 55 gigas.

Niveau bruit je ne pense pas que cela peux être pire que mes ventilos de ma petite tour acer qui date de 2009 et qui tourne toujours pas si mal que ça (Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q8300 @2.5ghz, nvidia GE Force GT610 1 gigas, 8 gigas de ram, 1to hdd 5400tpm, 128go ssd intel).

Donc je pense sincèrement que cela va être le jour et la nuit !


----------



## ledu26 (21 Novembre 2014)

Je suis allé acheter l'iMac à l'AS
J'ai pris ce modele là car après etre resté longtemps sur l'ordinateur de démo, je n'ai pas ressentie le moindre bug ! 

DePlus , 14 jours pour se faire rembourser comme ça je vais bien voir !

Surtout que je n'utilise pas d'application 3D, seulement iMovie, Aperture...

Je déballe ça aujourd'hui et je vous fais un feed back ce soir !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Novembre 2014)

J'ai commandé le mien: i7/8Go/SSD 256/CG 4Go
livraison 15/ 19 décembre


----------



## yannpsq (21 Novembre 2014)

On attend ton feed-back avec impatience !


----------



## NestorK (21 Novembre 2014)

Idem, fait aussi de mon côté. 

i7, 32 Go de ram (Crucial, service au top, comme d'hab), R9 M295X 4 GO et Fusion Drive 3 TO.

50% sur FCPX, 35% sur la suite CC, 10% de jeu, 5% de divers. 

Pour le moment, pas déçu du tout. 

Effectivement, la machine chauffe sur des taches bien spécifiques (Handbrake, Jeux, transcodage sous FCP X). Peu m'importe. Je compte l'utiliser sans m'en préoccuper - de toute façon je rajouterai un Apple Care en fin d'année (pas onéreux pour l'iMac). 

Pour le choix du FD, c'était en connaissance de cause : malgré la chauffe ou la probabilité d'une casse physique d'un des deux disques, c'est totalement transparent à l'utilisation, je n'avais quasi jamais l'impression de basculer sur le disque à plateau. Bluffé. Et j'en ai ras le bol des disques internes de 256 GO. 

Sinon j'ai 8 GO de ram "Apple" tout neuf à vendre ! (4x2)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Novembre 2014)

oui la capacité, c'est un débat, mais je redis, 256 Go en interne çà me suffit, je n'ai pas énormément d'applis, pas de jeux, et de gros stockages externes.
je dispose du top de la rapidité avec le SSD, c'est ce qui compte à mes yeux. 
et avec i7 et CG 4Go, çà va me faire une belle machine!
autre chose, avec les deux prises TB 2, je vais peut être investir par la suite dans du stockage externe TB , plutot que USB 3! la ca va être top question rapidité!
Ce qui détermine le stockage interne dont on a besoin, c'est la place que prends le systeme, et les apps: celui qui sature avec 250 Go d'app, je comprends que ce soit juste,
c'est loin d'etre mon cas. Apres, comme toujours, les options sont la pour satisfaire les besoins de chacun, ;-)


----------



## NestorK (21 Novembre 2014)

Absolument. 

Après, par exemple sur mon dernier SSD 256 GO, j'avais - en gros - 120 GO d'app. Une bonne partie de la suite CC, FCP X, PluralEyes, des plugins, des utilitaires, un traitement de texte, évidemment le système. Ca laisse un peu plus de la moitié de libre pour le reste mais si "je" ne voulais pas perdre en débit en saturant le disque, ca veut dire systématiquement s'organiser pour qu'il me reste au moins 50 à 40% de libre. 

Je bosse avec un D800 pour les photos et une Blackmagic Pocket pour les vidéos. J'utilise un gros Dropbox qui nécessite de mon coté une synchro locale. Je gère des exports de gros projets que je pousse systématiquement en externe mais qui transitent souvent sur le disque interne. De plus, j'ai besoin d'une partition Bootcamp. 

J'ai été tenté par le 1 TO de SSD mais c'est là encore trop juste pour mon utilisation. Avec ce 3 TO, je vais pouvoir garder en interne une copie de mon catalogue Lightroom ce qui m'arrange bien. Et me permettre l'insouciance pour le reste - sans trop sacrifier à la vitesse. J'suis fan de cette souplesse. Je continue évidemment d'utiliser mes disques en thunderbolt pour la production et le stockage. 

Comme tu dis : chacun ses utilisations. Si t'es satisfait d'un 256 GO en interne, c'est ce qu'il te faut !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Novembre 2014)

j'ai aussi un D800, j'utilise capture one, photoshop , lightroom.
les raw sont dans des catatog capture one sur dd externe USB3, je n'ai aucun problème de vitesse.
au total, mes apps font 20 Go...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h49 ----------

et c'est vrai, celui qui est dans une logique de stockage interne, meme 1To de SSD peut d'avérer trop juste, donc le FD de 3To est fait pour lui.
actuellement, si on privilégie la vitesse et qu'on est sur une logique de stockage externe, l'option la plus interessante est le SSD 256, d'autant que l'iMac a des prises USB3, TB 2.
disons que suivant la logique que l'on a, SSD 256 et FD 3To sont les solutions les plus interessantes: le FD 1To peut se montrer trop juste pour qui choisit de stocker en interne, et les SSD 512 et 1To sont facturés chers par apple .


----------



## NestorK (21 Novembre 2014)

Sidney, je ne partage pas ton opinion/expérience mais c'est pas grave ; je t'ai lu quelques pages plus haut "argumenter" avec Alesc sur le même sujet, perso je ne venais pas pour relancer le débat mais donner un retour tout simplement 

L'essentiel est qu'il y en ait pour tout le monde et que ce FD soit bel et bien une alternative souple et rapide pour ceux qui comme moi ont besoin de place en interne. 

Fin du débat est bonne réception à tous.


----------



## roller and scracther (21 Novembre 2014)

Pour ceux qui possèdent le rétina...

Je veux bien votre retour d'expérience sur les problèmes de lags lorsqu'on affiche mission control ; ouvre / ferme plusieurs applis...

Constatez vous des lags ? Si oui, avec quelle résolution ? Quelle est votre carte graphique ? (290 ou 295 ?).

Merci


----------



## ledu26 (22 Novembre 2014)

Salut à tous 

Alors je tiens a rassurer tout le monde, le modèle de base n'est pas une merde. C'est certes, un peu cru mais quand on lit le test de MacG, je suis partis en courant. 

J'ai donc profiter d'être sur Montpellier vendredi, pour acheter ce mac. J'habite a Valence, 100km de Lyon, 200 de Montpellier ( Je m'étais assuré auprès du vendeur que si le mac ne me convenait pas, je pourrai le rendre dans n'importe quel AS sous 14jours. 

*Pourquoi as-je choisis ce modèle ? *

Je bénéficie de la remise Apple On Campus, j'achète tout mes macs grâce a celle-ci. ( iMac de précédente génération, Macbook P.Retina ) 

Je voulais du Fusion Drive, car ce système m'avait convaincu. Très peu de bruit audible et surtout, un système qui prend les avantages du SSD ( rapidité ) et celui du HDD ( Capacité ) 

Certes, un le SSD ne fait aucun bruit ( Je l'ai sur le MBPR ) mais sur une station de bureau, je trouve que c'est sympa de stocker des films, photos, etc sans pour autant connecter toujours un DD externe ( Surtout que question bruit, c'est pire dans ce cas là.... ( Lacie Porsche Design ) ) 

* La carte graphique *

Je ne joue pas avec ce mac. Je n'aime pas jouer sur PC, je n'en vois pas l'utilité surtout quand on voit ce que peut faire une PS4 avec une TV full HD 

J'utilise des logiciels simples, comme Aperture pour mes photos, et iMovies pour la recoupe de mes vidéos. 
( Biensur, iWork, iTunes, et quelques petits soft ) 

Pour l'instant, celle ci me va très bien. ( ça me faisait chier de mettre encore 220 dans une CG sans tester celle-ci, sachant que je n'exploite pas toutes les capacité de cet iMac ) 

Je ne ressens pas les bugs qu'a rencontrer Macg ( A voir dans la semaine, je vais bien tester au cas où ( retour Apple Store 14j ) 

*Le processeur *

J'ai tout mon temps, qu'un film s'exporte en 3min ou en 2min, je m'en fou un peu. Mettre encore 220 la dedans, je préfère les mettre de coter pour acheter la Go Pro 4k. 

un I5 3,5ghz ne sera pas obsolète demain, ni après demain, je me fais pas de soucis. 

*Conclusion *

Pour l'utilisation que j'en fais, cette iMac me va très bien. A 2287, j'ai une machine qui me satisfait entièrement avec un écran de fou ( Oui vraiment, même sensation que de passer du MB au MBR ) 

Je vais l'utiliser au maximum toute cette semaine. Si je constate le moindre problème, retour en AS sans hésiter mais pour l'instant, *il n'y a rien à dire. *


----------



## yannpsq (22 Novembre 2014)

Merci de ton retour ledu26 !


----------



## pcnum (22 Novembre 2014)

j'ai pris la configuration maxi
avec le Fusion Drive de 3To car je souhaite mettre Windows 8.1 avec Parallels et puis si je dois ajouter quelques documents videos, j'aurais de la place.

J'espère ne pas être déçu , c'est mon premier imac.
Utilisation de Final Cut Pro, Dxo, enregistrement audio 192 khz 24 bits non compressé avec une carte externe car je crois que le son de l'imac 5k  est limité au 44-48khz 16 bits. (?)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Novembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> Alors je tiens a rassurer tout le monde, le modèle de base n'est pas une merde. C'est certes, un peu cru mais quand on lit le test de MacG, je suis partis en courant.
> 
> ...



d'accord pour le i5 et la carte graphique qui est surement suffisante.
Pour ma part j'ai pris le i7 et la CG 4Go pour avoir une machine qui dure plus 
longtemps, vu le bel écran qu'elle contient, autant la rendre performante pour 
plus longtemps.
Mais je partage ton avis sur le i5, qui aurait pu m'être suffisant, j'ai hesité.
Moins sur la carte graphique (plus de puissance de ce côté ne peut qu'être bénéfique pour l'écran 5k)
Mais quelque soit la config, l'iMac Retina est une formidable machine, même en config de base.


----------



## gege2trois (23 Novembre 2014)

à mon avis le soucis de la grosse configuration( I7 + GG 4 gigas)  ça va être la chaleur n'hésitez pas sur l'Applecare


----------



## ledu26 (23 Novembre 2014)

Si qqn a des tuyaux pour récupérer des videos en 4K, n'hésitez pas! J'ai seulement recuperé  une video sur le Costa Rica sur T4...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Novembre 2014)

gege2trois a dit:


> à mon avis le soucis de la grosse configuration( I7 + GG 4 gigas)  ça va être la chaleur n'hésitez pas sur l'Applecare


prévu de le faire avant la fin de la première année mais je ne pense pas que cela soit gênant au quotidien, plutôt sur des taches lourdes qui seront très rares dans mon utilisation ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h18 ----------




ledu26 a dit:


> Si qqn a des tuyaux pour récupérer des videos en 4K, n'hésitez pas! J'ai seulement recuperé  une video sur le Costa Rica sur T4...


sur youtube on en trouve


----------



## pcnum (23 Novembre 2014)

> à mon avis le soucis de la grosse configuration( I7 + GG 4 gigas) ça va être la chaleur n'hésitez pas sur l'Applecare



On ne peut pas tout avoir
sur un PC il peut y avoir par exemple deux ventilateurs pour la carte graphique + 2 grands ventilateurs pour une grosse tour immonde + 2 ventilateurs pour la carte mère + 1 ventirad pour le processeur , ça  fait du bruit !.



> Si qqn a des tuyaux pour récupérer des videos en 4K, n'hésitez pas! J'ai seulement recuperé une video sur le Costa Rica sur T4...


Si tu peux essayer un montage test sur Final cut pro pour voir si ça se passe bien. (chaleur, bruit, fluidité, vitesse d'encodage). Là ça serait un test intéressant !
Merci


----------



## ledu26 (23 Novembre 2014)

Oui je vais recuperer FC Pro poue voir. Je telecharge


----------



## pcnum (26 Novembre 2014)

Les tests complets sont rares !
l'imac 5k  se comporte comment en lecture et en montage avec le 


XAVC S (~50MPS)
XAVC (intra)
XAVC long Gop (4.2.2)
Prores 4k

?


Quels sont ses limites ?
Utilisation du processeur, de la Ram et du Raid a combien de % ?

Pas de test et j'espère ne pas regretter cet achat !

J'ai réalisé un petit test sur un pc (car je n'ai pas encore l'imac 5k)
en MKV HEVC 4K 30 mbps juste l'encodage sans montage avec un processeur i7 2600k et 8go de ram.
Le processeur est utilisé de 84 à 100% la ram est occupé à 40%
Par rapport au Mac Pro de base quelle différence ?


----------



## nemo62 (26 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Hésitant à franchir le cap sur l'iMac 27" Rétina, pouvez-vous me dire ce qui vous a motivé pour ce choix ?

Cordialement.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Novembre 2014)

nemo62 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Hésitant à franchir le cap sur l'iMac 27" Rétina, pouvez-vous me dire ce qui vous a motivé pour ce choix ?
> 
> Cordialement.



l'écran, définitivement l'écran, j'ai toujours eu les yeux qui piquent sur les écrans d'ordi, pas sur les idevice retina (ipad rétina, génial) il était donc logique que je me débarrasse de mon mac, même très récent, à la sortie (enfin!!) de ce Retina.
Je l'ai vu plusieurs fois en magasin, j'ai su de suite qu'il me le fallait.
Bon, apple nous fait patienter, mais çà va valloir le coup, le mien est attendu vers le 15/19 decembre en grosse config


----------



## ledu26 (26 Novembre 2014)

Franchement, j'ai le " bas de gamme " depuis jeudi, je ne ressens rien de ce qu'avait écris MacG, pas de Lag et pourtant je fais mumuse avec Aperture/FC 

Si vous n'êtes pas un pro, ne gaspillez pas votre argent ! 

Le modele de base avec 16go de Ram acheté chez Crucial et le tour est joué ! 
Surtout que je ne joue pas personnellement. ( Sur Ps4 )


----------



## yannpsq (26 Novembre 2014)

nemo62 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ta question revient à la même que pourquoi nous sommes passé du 3GS au Retina... Tout simplement parce que la différence est bluffante. 

Une fois le produit vu en magasin... Impossible de revenir à l'autre version  qui pourtant me paraissait au top avant d'avoir vu le Retina.

Je vais pas dire que c'est le jour et la nuit mais une fois l'il habitué au Retina, difficile de faire marche arrière !


----------



## pcnum (26 Novembre 2014)

> Hésitant à franchir le cap sur l'iMac 27" Rétina, pouvez-vous me dire ce qui vous a motivé pour ce choix ?


Franchir le cap à partir de quoi ?

Moi à partir d'un pc. Même si je l'ai commandé j'hésite encore un peu avant de vous donner la fessée surtout au niveau montage video 4k.
il serait dommage s'il ne pouvait pas assurer la fluidité des XAVC S , XAVC, XAVC Long Gop, Prores 4K.
 je n'ai trouvé aucun test sur l'utilisation de final cut pro sur l'imac 5K (% processeur, % ram...)

C'est sans doute que vous ne l'avez acheté pour ne jouer qu'au Tetris version 4K toute la journée ! ou pour ne taper que 3 ou 4 phrases dans Pages ou pire encore vous ne l'avez même pas encore déballé.


Autre possibilités
Vous ne donnez  des informations qu'au compte goutte pour ne pas décevoir les MAC ADDICT.
Vous payez trop d'impôts, de taxes, il n'y a pas de place dans votre budget pour un imac. Ce n'est pas le père noël cette année mais le père fouettard ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Novembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Franchement, j'ai le " bas de gamme " depuis jeudi, je ne ressens rien de ce qu'avait écris MacG, pas de Lag et pourtant je fais mumuse avec Aperture/FC
> 
> Si vous n'êtes pas un pro, ne gaspillez pas votre argent !
> 
> ...



tu confirmes, c'est bien ce type de ram, qu'il faut pour le retina?

Mémoire PC portable - 8Go DDR3 (1x8Go) - 1600MHz (PC3-12800) - CL11 - SODIMM 204 broches - 1.5V - Unbuffered, Non-ECC


----------



## Alesc (26 Novembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> tu confirmes, c'est bien ce type de ram, qu'il faut pour le retina?
> 
> Mémoire PC portable - 8Go DDR3 (1x8Go) - 1600MHz (PC3-12800) - CL11 - SODIMM 204 broches - 1.5V - Unbuffered, Non-ECC


C'est plutôt de la 1,35 V. Utilise le configurateur ou clique ici


----------



## pcnum (26 Novembre 2014)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi ajouter de la Ram devrait être prioritaire. Dans la mesure où 8go est déjà suffisant pour faire tourner tous les programmes.
Si c'est comme Windows le passage de 8 à 32go ne fait pas executer deux fois plus vite les programmes.
Lorsque je regarde ce n'est souvent utilisé qu'a peine 40%


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Novembre 2014)

ce n'est pas la meme ram que les autres 27 pouces actuels????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h24 ----------




ledu26 a dit:


> Franchement, j'ai le " bas de gamme " depuis jeudi, je ne ressens rien de ce qu'avait écris MacG, pas de Lag et pourtant je fais mumuse avec Aperture/FC
> 
> Si vous n'êtes pas un pro, ne gaspillez pas votre argent !
> 
> ...



Peux tu me donner la référence exacte de la RAM que tu as rajouté?
Merci


----------



## nemo62 (26 Novembre 2014)

J'hésite car je fais très peu de montage vidéo, et sous HD seulement. Outre Internet et suite bureautique, j'utilise essentiellement LightRoom (et un peu PhotoShop). Je ne sais pas si le 5K sera réellement utile pour la photographie ?

Bon comme j'envisage l'achat d'une GoPro prochainement... si j'ai un écran 5K, ben il faudra une caméra 4K, plus augmenter les capacités de stockage car ça doit vite prendre de la place !

Sinon au travail je suis sur un MacBookAir 13" ; si le passage est vraiment aussi raide que iPad ->iPad Rétina, je risque de me flinguer les yeux au boulot, et de pester après l'écran... Et là, pas de changement possible.

Ce qui me fait hésiter, c'est principalement la jeunesse de la technologie : j'ai déjà l'impression d'essuyer les plâtres côté logiciels, je ne voudrais pas avoir cette même impression côté matériel. Et puis le temps que justement tous les logiciels se mettent au niveau de l'écran, pourquoi ne pas attendre la rev B ? D'un autre côté, c'est très tentant (sinon je ne serai pas ici) !!! Ah, je n'arrive pas à me décider.

Une précision, tout de même : sur mon iMac actuel (27"), quand je lis les posts sur ce forum par exemple, j'ai tendance à augmenter la police d'une taille ou deux (via "Pomme" + "+") sinon je dois   forcer mon accommodation, avec céphalées à la clé. Se sera mieux ou pire avec l'écran rétina ?

Cordialement.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Novembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> C'est plutôt de la 1,35 V. Utilise le configurateur ou clique ici



Quelle différence? Comment sais tu que c'est 1,35V?
c'est de la DDR3 1600 MHz PC12800, en SO DIMM??

Donc les Kingston n'iraient pas?


----------



## pcnum (27 Novembre 2014)

> J'hésite car je fais très peu de montage vidéo, et sous HD seulement. Outre Internet et suite bureautique, j'utilise essentiellement LightRoom (et un peu PhotoShop). Je ne sais pas si le 5K sera réellement utile pour la photographie ?
> 
> Bon comme j'envisage l'achat d'une GoPro prochainement... si j'ai un écran 5K, ben il faudra une caméra 4K, plus augmenter les capacités de stockage car ça doit vite prendre de la place !



Les caméra go pro filment désormais en 4K
Elles utilisent le codec intermediaire Cineform qui pourrait être l'equivalent du ProRes sur Mac
Meme s'il n'y a aucun test qui a été fait on peut déjà dire que ce codec est moins gourmand en ressource qu'un HEVC, XAVC Long GOP. Seulement il faudrait tester les effets (transitions, effets speciaux, colorimetrie..) pour savoir si ça ne rame pas. 
De plus, il faudrait un Ssd ou un Raid pour travailler dessus.

En photographie, c'est déjà plus simple car il n'y a pas 25 ou 50 images par seconde a traiter comme en video.
Si c'est pour derawtiser, l'écran affichera les détails plus fin. L'écran 5k est un confort et devrait être vu comme ça. Le 27" de l'écran permet d'avoir plus d'espace, d'avoir une vue d'ensemble.
En combien de temps Dxo Optics va traiter des photos, est ce que Photoshop cs6 utilisera les ressources de la carte graphique OpenCL pour accelerer le traitement d'image Mystere et boule de gum.
Tu devras servir de cobaye ?


----------



## toto3166 (27 Novembre 2014)

chinoisurfer a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voila je créer ce fils pour que les personnes possédant un imac 27 pouce retina parle ici de leur expérience avec la machine. Ralentissement ou non, si oui quelles configuration etc.
> 
> ...


Bonjour ,
Imac 5k acheté le 01/11/14 . Très belle image , super contraste , rapide avec fusion drive  mais ...... redemarre intempestivement pour la 7° fois en un mois . toutes les "manip" d'apple care ne règlent pas le problème . Decision d'apple " nous allon faire  changer la carte mère" par un réparateur agréé ....a suivre . donc faut il attendre un peu pour ne pas essuyer les plâtres ? .


----------



## Alesc (27 Novembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ce n'est pas la meme ram que les autres 27 pouces actuels????
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h24 ----------
> 
> ...





Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Quelle différence? Comment sais tu que c'est 1,35V?
> c'est de la DDR3 1600 MHz PC12800, en SO DIMM??
> 
> Donc les Kingston n'iraient pas?


C'est la même RAM que les autres 27".
J'avais lu que c'était plus sûr le 1,35 V (en plus ça chauffe moins...), mais j'imagine que les 1,5V sont compatibles 
C'est pas spécifié sur le site d'Apple la tension, alors les 2 doivent être OK


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Novembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> C'est la même RAM que les autres 27".
> J'avais lu que c'était plus sûr le 1,35 V (en plus ça chauffe moins...), mais j'imagine que les 1,5V sont compatibles
> C'est pas spécifié sur le site d'Apple la tension, alors les 2 doivent être OK



ok merci pour l'info, je vais peut être laisser 16 Go dans l'imac que je vends, et racheter 2x8 pour faire 24 Go.
Et non, 8 Go n'est pas suffisant, 16 est le minimum.
Pour ce que je fais, ou au alors fermer des programmes qui bouffent de la RAM
avec 24 on doit être a l'aise.
ou mieux 32, mais la faut virer les 8 Go d'apple.


----------



## Alesc (27 Novembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ok merci pour l'info, je vais peut être laisser 16 Go dans l'imac que je vends, et racheter 2x8 pour faire 24 Go.
> Et non, 8 Go n'est pas suffisant, 16 est le minimum.
> Pour ce que je fais, ou au alors fermer des programmes qui bouffent de la RAM
> avec 24 on doit être a l'aise.
> ou mieux 32, mais la faut virer les 8 Go d'apple.


J'ai 24, même en bourrinant, c'est impossible à remplir !  Ça depend des usages bien sûr, mais pour le mien (Photoshop, Lightroom et scan), c'est pour le moment amplement suffisant !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Novembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> J'ai 24, même en bourrinant, c'est impossible à remplir !  Ça depend des usages bien sûr, mais pour le mien (Photoshop, Lightroom et scan), c'est pour le moment amplement suffisant !


Capture One , photoshop CS6 ouvert + safari /mail ouvert çà tourne bien avec 16, on peut éventuellement relacher la ram inactive avec onyx.


----------



## pcnum (27 Novembre 2014)

Si sur un Windows Photoshop CS6 et DX0 Optics fonctionne bien avec 8go je ne vois pas pourquoi il en faudrait 32 sur mac ?


> en bourrinant, c'est impossible à remplir


 Il faut remplir c'est fait pour ça. Ya de la place ça passe bien.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Novembre 2014)

un test qu va rassurer ceux qui comme moi ont opté pour la grosse config, i7 GPU 4Go, que cet article qualifie de "vrai" iMac Retina 
http://www.clubic.com/ordinateur-mac/article-741697-1-imac-5k.html


----------



## eyeworks (28 Novembre 2014)

Les 16go (2x8) à 140e sur le site crucial... C'est le moment de commander 

Hop 24go en machine, je serai refait bosser 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h31 ----------

Plus qu'à attendre la bête (encore 15jours...)


----------



## pistache18 (28 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens de recevoir mon iMac Retina 27" i5 3,5 GHz fusion drive 3 To 8 go et carte graphique 4 go avec Apple Care 3 ans.

Mon iMac précédent : iMac 27", mars 2013 i5 3,2 GHz 8 go FD de 3 To CG de 2 go.

L'écran est magnifique avec un degrés de définition vraiment saisissant ! J'ai eu l'occasion de visionner quelques vidéos 4k de YouTube, le résultat est très convaincant.

Disposant encore de mon iMac non Retina j'ai pu faire une comparaison entre les deux en choisissant le même fond d'écran d'un coté comme de l'autre.

Sans surprise l'iMac Retina affiche une image d'un piqué exceptionnel. La neutralité des couleurs va plus loin, les blancs étant moins bleutés que sur l'iMac non Retina.

Le contraste est également supérieur ainsi que la luminosité ce qui confère à l'image une profondeur impressionnante.

L'iMac non Retina n'est pas dans l'absolu un mauvais écran pour la video ou les photos,mais le confort de lecture de textes sur l'iMac Retina est bien plus agréable. La densité de pixels 
étant proche de celle d'un iPad le confort de lecture est semblable à celui que procure la tablette Apple.
Le drive fusion toujours aussi efficace sans doute le meilleur compromis entre rapidité et stockage. 
Pour le reste je parlerai de mon retour d'expérience un peu plus tard.

Pour ceux qui hésitent encore, cette machine est en tout point exceptionnelle et je suis sûre de passer de très bons moments devant cet écran fabuleux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h48 ----------




roller and scracther a dit:


> Pour ceux qui possèdent le rétina...
> 
> Je veux bien votre retour d'expérience sur les problèmes de lags lorsqu'on affiche mission control ; ouvre / ferme plusieurs applis...
> 
> ...



Pour être certain de ne pas avoir de lags dans mission control j'ai pris la carte graphique 295 4go. Fluidité parfaite.


----------



## nemo62 (28 Novembre 2014)

Merci pistache pour ton retour, mais mon choix fur fait avant : iMac standard avec SSD 256 Go et CC 4Go.

Merci à tous, et profitez bien de vos rétina... J'aurai le mien dans 3 ans !!!


----------



## pistache18 (28 Novembre 2014)

nemo62 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Hésitant à franchir le cap sur l'iMac 27" Rétina, pouvez-vous me dire ce qui vous a motivé pour ce choix ?
> 
> Cordialement.



Argument n°1  : Le confort de lecture d'un iPad Retina, disponible sur une diagonale de 27" !!!

Pourquoi i5 ? Pour son silence de fonctionnement sans sacrifier la performance. 

Pourquoi Fusion Drive 3 To ? Pour son confort a l'usage et sa capacité de stockage sans disques durs externes disgracieux. Sauvegarde sur Time capsule 2 To. Choisir un SSD 256 go ? Attention à la revente dans quelques années. Qui est prêt a acheter d'occasion un MacBook Air de 64 go de SSD ? Alors un iMac !? A l'usage le drive fusion que j'utilise depuis 18 mois, est très confortable sans sacrifier la capacité de stockage. 

Pourquoi carte graphique 4 go ? Marge de sécurité, pour plus de fluidité et de tenue de la côte occasion à la revente. 

Dernier argument ! Pour le Plaisir ! Avec un tel écran, c'est vivre chaque jour, une petite révolution technologique ! 

En espérant t'avoir aider.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h24 ----------




nemo62 a dit:


> Merci pistache pour ton retour, mais mon choix fur fait avant : iMac standard avec SSD 256 Go et CC 4Go.
> 
> Merci à tous, et profitez bien de vos rétina... J'aurai le mien dans 3 ans !!!



Oups, 3 ans ... Je te vendrai le mien. &#128076;


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Novembre 2014)

eyeworks a dit:


> Les 16go (2x8) à 140e sur le site crucial... C'est le moment de commander
> 
> Hop 24go en machine, je serai refait bosser
> 
> ...



66 euros les crucial chez discount 

http://www.cdiscount.com/informatique/cartes-memoires-pc-portables/crucial-memoire-8-go-so-dimm-204-broches/f-10716061614-cru0649528754592.html#mpos=1|cd

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h28 ----------




pistache18 a dit:


> Argument n°1  : Le confort de lecture d'un iPad Retina, disponible sur une diagonale de 27" !!!
> 
> Pourquoi i5 ? Pour son silence de fonctionnement sans sacrifier la performance.
> 
> ...



bon choix, perso j'ai préféré le SSD, je ne vais pas relancer le débat, chacun faisant selon sa propre idée, mais j'argumente:
concernant la cote, un SSD 256 cote pareil qu'un DD de 1To : ce que l'on perd en capacité on le gagne en vitesse. Entre FD et SSD les vitesses de lecture sont les mêmes , mais la vitesse d'écriture est trop faible sur un FD comparé au SSD
Pour comparer, le nouveau mac pro ne dispose pas de FD, mais de SSD ,et de beaucoup de prises TB pour de gros disques externes rapides.
3To çà peut aller pour l'usage familial, mais c'est une option que n'a pas le mac pro, qui est une machine tournée vers le stockage externe. Moi je fais le même raisonnement pour mon iMac.
En gros si on voit l'iMac comme une machine familiale ou tout sera stocké dedans, le FD 3To s'impose. Toutes les autres capacités seront trop faibles et nécessiteront un jour du stockage externe. Donc autant prendre l'option la plus rapide et néanmoins suffisante en terme de stockage,  à savoir le SSD 256, qui plus est sans supplément sur l'iMac Retina!
voila mon idée


----------



## eyeworks (29 Novembre 2014)

Tu as le lien pour la ram ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Novembre 2014)

eyeworks a dit:


> Tu as le lien pour la ram ?


oui le l'ai mis, mais je le remets
attention avec la ram crucial, cependant: j'avais eu un soucis avec les 8Go 
que j'avais rajouté le jour de la reception de mon iMac actuel, il refusait de démarrer, j'ai du retirer les barrettes, redémarrer en zapant la pram, et le smc

http://www.cdiscount.com/informatique/cartes-memoires-pc-portables/crucial-memoire-8-go-so-dimm-204-broches/f-10716061614-cru0649528754592.html#mpos=1|cd
Mais dépêches toi y'en an plus que 4 j'ai commandé les deux miennes déjà! :-D


----------



## eyeworks (29 Novembre 2014)

Ah merci bcp. Je ne l'avais pas vu (je suis sur mon iPhone 6+ et certainement pas réveillé !)


----------



## NestorK (29 Novembre 2014)

pcnum a dit:


> Franchir le cap à partir de quoi ?
> 
> je n'ai trouvé aucun test sur l'utilisation de final cut pro sur l'imac 5K (% processeur, % ram...)



J'utilise FCP X tous les jours sur mon iMac 5K (et le comportement ne diffère pas énormément de feu mon iMac 2012). La machine est globalement froide et totalement silencieuse sauf lors de phases courtes et bien précises (transcodage, export). Je te donne pas de chiffres précis mais le comportement générale de l'iMac en montage (2K multicam en ce qui me concerne). 

- RAM : la totalité y passe (je suis à 32 GO). C'est pénible que FCP X ne propose pas comme Motion de limiter soit même dans les options la mémoire avalée par le logiciel. Il m'arrive de relancer l'app lorsque je tombe en dessous du mega (si si). Mais c'est comme ça que fonctionne FCP X. 

- CPU : mon i7 n'est utilisé que lors des imports avec transcodages, certains rendus et les exports. Sur la timeline avec rendu desactivé lors de la phase de "montage", c'est surtout - surtout - le disque dur externe qui bosse puisque FCP X passe tout son temps à lire et à écrire en même temps.  

- Le rôle du GPU est curieusement assez discret chez moi (bizarre pour une suite réécrite pour le double GPU du Mac Pro) : certains rendus évidemment, et toute la ribambelle d'effets à calculer, léger pour les prods. que je monte (titrage, splits screen, ken burns, quelques animations). 

Pour monter de la 4K, le nerfs de la guerre c'est un bon raid 0 en Thunderbolt 2 avec des débits approchant le mega. Perso, je penche vers un Lacie 5Big 2 en 10 TO pour 1199 euros (ce qui n'est pas trop excessif).


----------



## eyeworks (29 Novembre 2014)

Ram commandée, 133 les 2x8go, c'est une bonne affaire ! merci ;-)


----------



## nemo62 (29 Novembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> 66 euros les crucial chez discount
> 
> http://www.cdiscount.com/informatique/cartes-memoires-pc-portables/crucial-memoire-8-go-so-dimm-204-broches/f-10716061614-cru0649528754592.html#mpos=1|cd
> 
> ...


Dans le cadre d'un usage familial, j'atteins avec le temps et les données qui s'accumulent (vidéos et photos essentiellement) les 4 To !!! Donc pour ma part pas de FD, mais SSD + DDE. Système OS + catalogue LR sur le SSD ; le reste sur DDE.
Mais comme déjà dit, chacun choisi en fonction de son usage.

Je ne me préoccupe pas de la revente, puisque j'ai recyclé l'iMac et le MacBook dans la maison (pour la chaîne Hi-Fi et les enfants).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Novembre 2014)

eyeworks a dit:


> Ram commandée, 133 les 2x8go, c'est une bonne affaire ! merci ;-)



de rien! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h12 ----------




nemo62 a dit:


> Dans le cadre d'un usage familial, j'atteins avec le temps et les données qui s'accumulent (vidéos et photos essentiellement) les 4 To !!! Donc pour ma part pas de FD, mais SSD + DDE. Système OS + catalogue LR sur le SSD ; le reste sur DDE.
> Mais comme déjà dit, chacun choisi en fonction de son usage.
> 
> Je ne me préoccupe pas de la revente, puisque j'ai recyclé l'iMac et le MacBook dans la maison (pour la chaîne Hi-Fi et les enfants).



meme conclusion 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h12 ----------




NestorK a dit:


> J'utilise FCP X tous les jours sur mon iMac 5K (et le comportement ne diffère pas énormément de feu mon iMac 2012). La machine est globalement froide et totalement silencieuse sauf lors de phases courtes et bien précises (transcodage, export). Je te donne pas de chiffres précis mais le comportement générale de l'iMac en montage (2K multicam en ce qui me concerne).
> 
> - RAM : la totalité y passe (je suis à 32 GO). C'est pénible que FCP X ne propose pas comme Motion de limiter soit même dans les options la mémoire avalée par le logiciel. Il m'arrive de relancer l'app lorsque je tombe en dessous du mega (si si). Mais c'est comme ça que fonctionne FCP X.
> 
> ...



çà doit être top, SSD interne PCie + Thunderbolt 2. 
Des que je peux je prends un Thunderbolt 2 pour mettre toutes mes photos.


----------



## gpowerz (30 Novembre 2014)

pistache18 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Je viens de recevoir mon iMac Retina 27" i5 3,5 GHz fusion drive 3 To 8 go et carte graphique 4 go avec Apple Care 3 ans.
> 
> ...




Salut Pistache18

J'ai commandé exactement la même config que toi le 23/11 mais livraison prévue entre le 17/12 et le 24/12 :-(

Est ce que ca été aussi long pour toi ?

Est ce que tu as remarqué que le ventilo était activé un peu trop souvent ?


----------



## Rez2a (1 Décembre 2014)

Personnellement ça fait environ 3 semaines que j'ai reçu mon iMac Retina, qui a remplacé un iMac 27" de 2009 avec i7 et Radeon HD 4850.

J'ai conservé le i5 et les 8 GB d'origine, qui ne me limitent pas vraiment. J'attendais de voir si la RAM était trop limite, mais pour l'instant j'ai aucun souci.

J'ai penché pour la M295X pour la carte graphique, dans l'optique de me servir pas mal de cet iMac pour jouer ; d'ailleurs il me semble que c'est pas le cas de grande monde ici, donc si y a des gens intéressés par des retours sur quelques jeux, manifestez vous et je vous ferai un petit compte rendu. 
Un premier point positif par rapport à mon ancien iMac d'ailleurs : ça souffle fort lorsque l'ordi fait tourner un jeu, par contre dès que je quitte le jeu, le ventilo retombe à sa vitesse max en une trentaine de secondes à tout casser, là où mon ancien iMac continuait à le laisser tourner à fond pendant quelques minutes.

Sinon, comme tout le monde, rien à redire sur l'écran. Comme je le pensais, le Retina est vraiment agréable pour tout ce qui touche au texte, et pas seulement le traitement photo ou vidéo comme certains le pensaient lors de l'annonce de l'ordi. Que ce soit pour du surf, du traitement du texte ou du code, ça change la vie.

Un petit regret, que les utilisateurs de MBP Retina doivent connaître depuis longtemps : le peu de sites affichant des images adaptées au Retina, c'est bien dommage. Le site d'Apple est une oeuvre d'art à côté de 99% des autres sites tant le rendu des images est impressionnant.

Aussi, c'est pas spécifique à cet ordi mais venant d'un iMac avec un pauvre disque dur à 7200tr/min, je n'arrête pas de vanter les mérites du Fusion Drive à droite et à gauche. C'est le composant qui change tout pour moi, tout répond au doigt et à l'oeil, le système boote en 15 secondes montre en main, les icônes des applis n'ont pas le temps de faire un rebond avant d'ouvrir quoi que ce soit.

Allez, pour passer à deux points négatifs qui sont plus anecdotiques qu'autre chose :

- C'est la misère pour les wallpapers !!  Si vous trouvez plus d'une poignée de fonds d'écrans en 5120x2800, vous avez vraiment de la chance.

- Ça fait toujours un petit quelque chose d'avoir un Mac entre les mains qui fait tourner Battlefield 4 à plus de 60 images secondes, mais sur lequel iTunes donne l'impression de tourner sur un MacBook de 2006. Les "dépliages" d'albums sur iTunes 12 sont incroyablement saccadés, c'est limite si ça ne tournait pas mieux sur mon ancien iMac. (Bon, j'avais prévenu, c'était anecdotique).

Pour finir, je tiens à préciser que sur les 3 Mac que j'ai possédés à titre personnel (un MacBook de 2008, un iMac de 2009 et celui-ci), c'est le premier sur lequel je ne changerais RIEN. 
Le MacBook m'a toujours paru faiblard avec ses 2 GB de RAM en standard et son disque dur qui moulinait, l'iMac de 2009 souffrait de son disque dur et de sa carte graphique vraiment en retrait pour l'époque (sans parler des problèmes de conception qui sont très vite apparus).

L'iMac Retina a un écran d'une résolution sans égal pour encore pas mal de temps en plus d'être une fusée et de permettre de jouer confortablement. 
Allez, je n'aurais pas craché sur une 980M comme carte graphique D), mais cet ordi me donne entière satisfaction. En même temps, vu le prix de la bête, il y avait plutôt intérêt !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Décembre 2014)

Rez2a a dit:


> Personnellement ça fait environ 3 semaines que j'ai reçu mon iMac Retina, qui a remplacé un iMac 27" de 2009 avec i7 et Radeon HD 4850.
> 
> J'ai conservé le i5 et les 8 GB d'origine, qui ne me limitent pas vraiment. J'attendais de voir si la RAM était trop limite, mais pour l'instant j'ai aucun souci.
> 
> ...



çà fait envie, vivement le mien!
pour les wall paper, moi c'est fond noir avec petite image de 800 px de large au milieu, c'est plus classe pour moi. Avec le retina, ce sera 1600 px


----------



## Rez2a (1 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> çà fait envie, vivement le mien!
> pour les wall paper, moi c'est fond noir avec petite image de 800 px de large au milieu, c'est plus classe pour moi. Avec le retina, ce sera 1600 px



Ah oui, j'ai oublié un autre point négatif : les deux semaines d'attente entre la commande et la livraison m'ont paru interminables. 

Et un truc que j'ai oublié de préciser dans mon post mais que j'avais déjà dit sur un thread voisin : bizarrement, la qualité de l'écran en arrivant sur le bureau après avoir allumé l'ordi pour la première fois ne m'a PAS sauté aux yeux. 
J'ai même eu le réflexe idiot d'approcher la tête à 5 cm de l'écran pour regarder les icônes du dock et vérifier qu'on ne distinguait pas les pixels (spoiler : non, on ne les distingue pas).
En revanche, je bosse tous les jours sur un iMac 27" standard de 2013, et le passage du 5K chez moi au 1440p au boulot est bien cruel. Marrant comme un écran qu'on pensait être top devient très moyen du jour au lendemain.
 Bref, une fois qu'on y est habitué, c'est très dur de revenir en arrière. 

Et encore un dernier truc, qui est vraiment un point négatif pour moi ; c'est pas spécifique aux iMac Retina, mais pour ceux qui font aussi le saut d'un iMac 2009-2012 à celui-ci, notez bien que le port d'entrée audio a disparu. Il reste un port unique qui sert d'entrée-sortie, mais malheureusement il n'accepte pas un signal optique en entrée. C'est un besoin assez spécifique, mais c'est quand même dommage de l'avoir viré, c'est pas comme si la place manquait au dos...


----------



## NestorK (1 Décembre 2014)

Rez2a a dit:


> Et un truc que j'ai oublié de préciser dans mon post mais que j'avais déjà dit sur un thread voisin : bizarrement, la qualité de l'écran en arrivant sur le bureau après avoir allumé l'ordi pour la première fois ne m'a PAS sauté aux yeux.



Moi ce fut tout l'inverse. Je dois avouer que je n'ai pas commandé l'iMac Retina pour sa dalle Retina. :rateau:

Il me fallait un iMac et j'avais le budget, j'ai pris le plus puissant sans me poser de question. Du coup, à l'allumage, j'ai pris ma gifle, tout seul comme un grand. Je me suis dit : putain, c'est comme l'iPad, sur 27 pouces !  

Je suis en multi écran avec un 2713HM de Dell et j'ai dû réorganiser le bureau pour avoir à regarder le moins possible le moniteur externe (excellent) mais qui (maintenant) pique bien les yeux.


----------



## eyeworks (1 Décembre 2014)

Le mien vient d'être envoyé par Apple ! Livraison Max le 9/12. J'ai trop hâte !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Décembre 2014)

eyeworks a dit:


> Le mien vient d'être envoyé par Apple ! Livraison Max le 9/12. J'ai trop hâte !


commandé quand encore, je sais plus?
moi 21 Novembre / 2 à 3 Semaines, livré entre le 15 et le 19 decembre

Comment on fait si on est pas chez soi? on peut programmer une livraison sur le site apple?


----------



## NestorK (1 Décembre 2014)

Impossible Sidney de programmer un arrêt du livreur. Il passe à trois reprises et basta. C'est d'ailleurs plus Apple qui gère mais UPS qui va juste t'annoncer à peu près la journée de passage. Sinon tu passes le chercher au dépôt. 

Perso, ma livraison était prévu un mardi, et la machine est arrivée un lundi sans que je sois mis au courant de son départ du dépôt pour livraison.


----------



## eyeworks (1 Décembre 2014)

Commandé le 18 novembre.

Si vous avez un compte UPS vérifié, je crois que l'on peut planifier la livraison, mais je pense que pour moi ça va être la galère pour aller le chercher chez UPS (je n'ai pas de voiture... Donc taxi ou mieux et moins cher uber !).


----------



## ledu26 (1 Décembre 2014)

Salut a tous, j'avais écris un feed back y'a pas si longtemps que ça, j'avais acheté mon 5K a l'AS Montpellier, et bien je vais allé le rendre...

Ne vous inquiétez pas ! C'est une machine super mais je vais prendre la version SSD 256 ou 512 je ne sais pas encore....

Je me servirais de mon gros disque dur 4To Lacie pour mes videos.


----------



## Rez2a (1 Décembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Salut a tous, j'avais écris un feed back y'a pas si longtemps que ça, j'avais acheté mon 5K a l'AS Montpellier, et bien je vais allé le rendre...
> 
> Ne vous inquiétez pas ! C'est une machine super mais je vais prendre la version SSD 256 ou 512 je ne sais pas encore....
> 
> Je me servirais de mon gros disque dur 4To Lacie pour mes videos.



Il y a une telle différence entre un Fusion Drive et un système full SSD ?
Techniquement, pour utiliser des applis et bosser sur des documents qu'on ouvre souvent, les performances devraient être les mêmes non ? Ou c'est juste pour disposer de plus de place en flash ?


----------



## ledu26 (1 Décembre 2014)

Le bruit de raclement du HDD est assez chiant !


----------



## thierry37 (1 Décembre 2014)

Rez2a a dit:


> Il y a une telle différence entre un Fusion Drive et un système full SSD ?
> Techniquement, pour utiliser des applis et bosser sur des documents qu'on ouvre souvent, les performances devraient être les mêmes non ? Ou c'est juste pour disposer de plus de place en flash ?



Y'a déjà eu plein de bonnes infos sur les pages précédentes.
FD c'est avec 128Go de SSD. Pour certains, ça va pas suffire car ils ont plus de 120Go régulièrement utilisés.

Faudrait qu'Apple mette plus sur ces Retina, ça fera encore une autre différence pour pousser les acheteurs.
Surement pour un prochain rafraichissement, pour relancer les ventes ?


----------



## NestorK (1 Décembre 2014)

Rez2a a dit:


> Il y a une telle différence entre un Fusion Drive et un système full SSD ?
> Techniquement, pour utiliser des applis et bosser sur des documents qu'on ouvre souvent, les performances devraient être les mêmes non ? Ou c'est juste pour disposer de plus de place en flash ?



Fusion Drive = plus lent à la lecture et à l'écriture. Mais plus de place.
SSD = plus rapide à la lecture et à l'écriture mais beaucoup moins de place. 

C'est un compromis. Le FD permet d'avoir des vitesses en lecture très proche du SSD mais va prendre plus de temps pour écrire. Et s'il lit des données qui ne sont pas stockées sur le SSD, ce seront des accès classiques de disques à plateaux (7200 t/m sur un 27 pouces, 5400 sur un 21). A l'usage me concernant, le FD est totalement transparent et il est rare que je le prenne en défaut. 

Perso, j'avais regretté le passage de mon FD 1TO bien assez rapide à mon gout à un SSD de 256 GO (malgré la ribambelle de disques externes que je lui avais collé au cul), je suis donc revenu au FD. Mais d'autres préfèrent le SSD.


----------



## Alesc (1 Décembre 2014)

NestorK a dit:


> Fusion Drive = plus lent à la lecture et à l'écriture. Mais plus de place.
> SSD = plus rapide à la lecture et à l'écriture mais beaucoup moins de place.
> 
> C'est un compromis. Le FD permet d'avoir des vitesses en lecture très proche du SSD mais va prendre plus de temps pour écrire. Et s'il lit des données qui ne sont pas stockées sur le SSD, ce seront des accès classiques de disques à plateaux (7200 t/m sur un 27 pouces, 5400 sur un 21). A l'usage me concernant, le FD est totalement transparent et il est rare que je le prenne en défaut.
> ...


Je suis sur Fusion Drive depuis maintenant une petite semaine, pour l'instant je suis convaincu ! Les seules fois où je me suis rendu compte qu'il y avait un HDD, c'est quand j'ai transféré mon To de données, mais après c'est vraiment top ! Tout est instantané, et je n'entends jamais gratter le disque. Et j'ai 3 To dans la machine <3


----------



## eyeworks (1 Décembre 2014)

dégouté, c'est TNT qui livre le colis. L'entrepot est à l'autre bout du département :-( ça va être la misère pour aller chercher la bâte :-(((((


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Décembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Salut a tous, j'avais écris un feed back y'a pas si longtemps que ça, j'avais acheté mon 5K a l'AS Montpellier, et bien je vais allé le rendre...
> 
> Ne vous inquiétez pas ! C'est une machine super mais je vais prendre la version SSD 256 ou 512 je ne sais pas encore....
> 
> Je me servirais de mon gros disque dur 4To Lacie pour mes videos.


Très bonne idée, mais il te faudra patienter comme nous!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h25 ----------




ledu26 a dit:


> Le bruit de raclement du HDD est assez chiant !



exactement, dans un iMac, ou on est face à la machine, c'est rédhibitoire, je l'avais dans mon iMac d'avant (pas celui qui j'ai actuellement qui a un SSD ), c'était effectivement audible avec en plus 10°C de température en plus.
Les dd externes, on peut les planquer en retrait de la machine.

Une bonne référence, un DD Lacie Thunderbolt 2 4To, à peine plus cher que l'option SSD 512.
J'ai hésité à prendre l'option SSD 512, en plus du i7 eet de la CG 4Go, finalement je préfère le SSD 256, car pour quoi faire 512 dans la machine, c'est de toute façon pas assez pour 
les gros fichiers. 

http://www.amazon.fr/Lacie-9000493-Thunderbolt-Disques-4000/dp/B00OBHY16W/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=1GF25TVFMRCMWE7A56C5


----------



## Alesc (1 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Très bonne idée, mais il te faudra patienter comme nous!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h25 ----------
> 
> ...


Mon disque externe de sauvegarde (Lacie) est bien plus bruyant que ma machine (et je n'en ai qu'un sur le bureau, qui n'est heureusement allumé que quand je back-up  ) !!! Le HDD est inaudible dans l'iMac (je pouvais vaguement percevoir le grattement quand j'ai transféré mes données, mais maintenant que c'est installé, les accès disque sont super rares).

Quant aux températures, je vous laisse juger la fournaise par vous-mêmes (late 2013 avec Fusion Drive) :








Pour moi le souci du FD c'est plutôt qu'on double les chances de pannes (comme il y a deux unités pour un volume). Et pour les gros consommateurs de datas (vidéos HD), j'imagine qu'on peut saturer les 128 Go du SSD. Encore une fois, c'est un compromis dans les deux cas. Mais la chaleur et le silence, faut arrêter la mauvaise foi. 1, 2 ou 3 HDD externes sur le bureau, ça fait bien plus de bruit qu'un iMac avec HDD (c'est mieux isolé dans le Mac).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Décembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> Mon disque externe de sauvegarde (Lacie) est bien plus bruyant que ma machine (et je n'en ai qu'un sur le bureau, qui n'est heureusement allumé que quand je back-up  ) !!! Le HDD est inaudible dans l'iMac (je pouvais vaguement percevoir le grattement quand j'ai transféré mes données, mais maintenant que c'est installé, les accès disque sont super rares).
> 
> Quant aux températures, je vous laisse juger la fournaise par vous-mêmes (late 2013 avec Fusion Drive) :
> 
> ...


c'est vrai que les DD externes font du bruit aussi.
et ton argument est bon, pour moi, avoir un HDD mécanique dans un iMac, plus question, c'est pour çà que j'ai dégagé mon iMac 2011 l'an dernier pour mon late 2013 SSD. Bon si j'avais su que le retina arriverai peu après , j'aurai attendu.
Dans une tour PC, a la rigueur, mais dans un iMac, plus pour moi.


----------



## ledu26 (1 Décembre 2014)

@Alesc vient de me faire douter...
C'est vrai qu'un DDE ça fait beaucoup de bruit aussi...

Bon,  la nuit porte conseil


----------



## gege2trois (2 Décembre 2014)

pour moi l'échange du disque de 1to d'origine contre un Samsung evo 500 a fait baisser la température intérieure de 10° dans mon iMac 27 de 2013
je pense que dans un Retina avec un I7 et la 295 les 10 degrés de moins ça peut être pas mal


----------



## eyeworks (2 Décembre 2014)

Pour ma part j'ai annulé ma commande et l'ai retardé de près de 1 mois en voulant juste changer FD3to par SSD 512... Mais je me suis dit que je préférais privilégier la vitesse, et la place je pourrai toujours la mettre en externe... Ou même en wifi dans le placard !


----------



## ledu26 (2 Décembre 2014)

Surtout qu'Apple nous fait un jolie faux espoir, au début il y'a marqué livraison 2-3 semaines je me dis, pour noël c'est bon ! 

Et puis, non...


----------



## pistache18 (2 Décembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Le bruit de raclement du HDD est assez chiant !




Sur mon Retina FD 3 To je n'entend pas le DD.

Ton disque dur externe fera autant de bruit si se n'est plus.


----------



## Alesc (2 Décembre 2014)

gege2trois a dit:


> pour moi l'échange du disque de 1to d'origine contre un Samsung evo 500 a fait baisser la température intérieure de 10° dans mon iMac 27 de 2013
> je pense que dans un Retina avec un I7 et la 295 les 10 degrés de moins ça peut être pas mal


Tu as vu le screen que j'ai posté des températures de mon late 2013 ? J'ai le FD, si les température baissaient de 10°C la machine serait plus froide que la pièce... 



pistache18 a dit:


> Sur mon Retina FD 3 To je n'entend pas le DD.
> 
> Ton disque dur externe fera autant de bruit si se n'est plus.


Je confirme : mes disques durs externes 7200 tpm font bien plus de bruit que l'iMac avec FD !


----------



## rbart (2 Décembre 2014)

pistache18 a dit:


> Sur mon Retina FD 3 To je n'entend pas le DD.
> 
> Ton disque dur externe fera autant de bruit si se n'est plus.



Et de très loin.
L'élément le plus bruyant dans mon bureau, c'est la Freebox server et son disque qui se met en route parfois.
Pourtant, elle est située à 3m de l'iMac que je n'entends pas (Fusion drive maison)


----------



## NestorK (2 Décembre 2014)

Je sais pas trop comment Apple s'y est prise puisque le bruit du disque à plateau est vraiment très étouffé par le châssis. Enfin, c'est bien foutu, franchement ça s'entend pas tout simplement. Perso, j'ai du mal à croire qu'il me reste 2,5 TO de libre après avoir donné 500 GO à Windows 8 ! :rateau:

Ma définition du bonheur !


----------



## Alesc (2 Décembre 2014)

NestorK a dit:


> Je sais pas trop comment Apple s'y est prise puisque le bruit du disque à plateau est vraiment très étouffé par le châssis. Enfin, c'est bien foutu, franchement ça s'entend pas tout simplement. Perso, j'ai du mal à croire qu'il me reste 2,5 TO de libre après avoir donné 500 GO à Windows 8 ! :rateau:
> 
> Ma définition du bonheur !


Pour avoir galéré pendant un an avec une machine qui avait le HDD de 750 Go plein (il faut toujours faire de la place, et comme le disque est plein, il rame tout ce qu'il peut...), j'avoue que là je revis avec les 3 To (34% d'espace occupé !:love

Quant au bruit, c'est normal que ça fasse moins de bruit qu'un disque externe : déjà c'est derrière la machine, le châssis est bien épais et rigide et ça doit être fixé intelligemment j'imagine (silent block ?).
Les HDD externes, c'est des châssis assez fins (on entend bien le disque qui tourne) et comme c'est pas mal vide dedans, on entend les accès disques qui résonnent.


----------



## pistache18 (2 Décembre 2014)

Attention à ne pas juger trop vite le Drive Fusion. Je travaille avec depuis 18 mois avec un 3TO DF et je confirme qu'il apprend vite de votre utilisation, et devient de plus en plus performant au fil du temps car il a transfère discrètement  en tache de fond les fichiers dont vous vous servez le plus souvent. Il ne faut  pas le voir comme un SSD de 128 Go + un disque dur de 1 ou 3 To en plus. C'est à l'usage bien plus agréable à utiliser que un SSD en interne et un DD en externe. 

Le SSD en interne seul, ne se justifie UNIQUEMENT, si cette capacité vous suffit pour travailler. 

A partir du moment ou vous souhaitez utiliser régulièrement un DD externe, le Drive Fusion sera TOUJOURS une meilleure solution.

A moins de monter un SSD externe dans un boitier USB 3 (Mac4ever à fait un sujet la dessus) en complément du seul SSD interne. Là ok, c'est cohérent.

La pire solution : SSD seul + DD externe pour les raisons citées au dessus.

Sans compter qu'un disque dur externe en 7200 tpm, fera toujours plus de bruit. 

Mesure de niveau avec appli iphone : 
38 dB avec DF en action
42 dB lors de sauvegarde Time Capsule.
3 dB d'écart = deux fois plus fort !


----------



## ledu26 (2 Décembre 2014)

Putain vous me faites douter....je sais plus quoi faire


----------



## Alesc (2 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> [...]
> Une bonne référence, un DD Lacie Thunderbolt 2 4To, à peine plus cher que l'option SSD 512.
> J'ai hésité à prendre l'option SSD 512, en plus du i7 eet de la CG 4Go, finalement je préfère le SSD 256, car pour quoi faire 512 dans la machine, c'est de toute façon pas assez pour
> les gros fichiers.
> ...


Je viens de voir... 400 euros les 4 To ???    C'est du vol, je refuse de payer la taxe Thunderbolt... 

J'ai 2 HDD externes de 4 To, l'un est moche et m'a coûté 190 (boîtier + HDD), l'autre est chouette mais m'a coûté un peu plus cher (250 , le Lacie Blade Runner).
Ils sont en USB 3, qui est aussi rapide que le TB pour ce genre de disque (le TB n'est intéressant niveau débit que si tu as une grappe de disques en RAID, ou si tu chaînes tes périphériques).

Alors OK, ça libère un port USB, mais avec les 200 euros d'écart, je préfère m'acheter un hub USB3 et emmener ma copine dans un (bon) restau...


----------



## eyeworks (2 Décembre 2014)

Ssd 512, c'est plus confortable que 512 et bcp moins cher que 1to SSD... Bref c'est le juste milieu !

Et avec les 500roro j'ai de quoi avec énormément de place en externe !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Décembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> Je viens de voir... 400 euros les 4 To ???    C'est du vol, je refuse de payer la taxe Thunderbolt...
> 
> J'ai 2 HDD externes de 4 To, l'un est moche et m'a coûté 190&#8364; (boîtier + HDD), l'autre est chouette mais m'a coûté un peu plus cher (250 &#8364;, le Lacie Blade Runner).
> Ils sont en USB 3, qui est aussi rapide que le TB pour ce genre de disque (le TB n'est intéressant niveau débit que si tu as une grappe de disques en RAID, ou si tu chaînes tes périphériques).
> ...


ouai tu as pas tort, je vais me rabattre sur le WD USB3 4To, mais pas tout de suite, j'ai encore de la place


----------



## Alesc (2 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ouai tu as pas tort, je vais me rabattre sur le WD USB3 4To, mais pas tout de suite, j'ai encore de la place


Si tu tiens absolument au TB, il y a les anciens LaCie TB1 en reconditionné, sur le site de Lacie (269 , mais pas moyen de commander pour le moment) ou sur celui de leur partenaire Solyme, à 289 .

Toi qui connais les WD, ils ont l'air pas mal du tout aussi ! Ils ont un interrupteur on/off ? S'ils n'en ont pas, tu fais comment pour les éteindre, ils s'allument et s'éteignent avec l'ordi ?


----------



## ledu26 (2 Décembre 2014)

Le fait de " démonter " le disque, l'éteint !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Décembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> Si tu tiens absolument au TB, il y a les anciens LaCie TB1 en reconditionné, sur le site de Lacie (269 &#8364;, mais pas moyen de commander pour le moment) ou sur celui de leur partenaire Solyme, à 289 &#8364;.
> 
> Toi qui connais les WD, ils ont l'air pas mal du tout aussi ! Ils ont un interrupteur on/off ? S'ils n'en ont pas, tu fais comment pour les éteindre, ils s'allument et s'éteignent avec l'ordi ?



oui ils sont bien les western, j'en ai 5:
-2x500 Go USB2 qui sont éteint et débranchés, et contiennent mes photos de 2004 à 2013
-1 To  USB 2 allumé, branché à l'iMac qui contient la même chose que les deux précécent.
-2x 2 To USB 3 qui contiennent les photos de 2014 et les autres grosses données (films, vidéos, musique etc...) un seul est connecté au mac, l'autre me sert de sauvegarde de celui qui est tout le temps allumé.

en fait j'ai choisi l'option dans pref systeme "suspendre l'activité des disques dès que possible", ce qui fait que je ne les entend pas, ils sont la plupart du temps en veille avec le voyant qui clignote, et ne s'active que si je vais chercher quelque chose dessus). Si j'ai besoin de regarder un film, je le glisse sur le SSD du mac, 
et après visionnage, je le supprime (du SSD)
En fait je les entend pratiquement jamais, ces disques.

non je tiens pas particulierement au TB, l'USB 3 est déjà très bien, mais c'est vrai que çà libererai une prise USB

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h18 ----------




ledu26 a dit:


> @Alesc vient de me faire douter...
> C'est vrai qu'un DDE ça fait beaucoup de bruit aussi...
> 
> Bon,  la nuit porte conseil


oui mais les DD ext tu peux les planquer facilement


----------



## eyeworks (2 Décembre 2014)

Question qui m'intrigue :

D'après la News de Macg, il semblerait que l'iMac retina 5k gère les écrans externes 4k en 60hz sur Thunderbolt 2. 

Donc il faut un écran avec display port et c'est bon ? Donc même les modèles  à 500e qui ont un tel port peuvent être compatibles ? Ou est ce qui faut taper dans le Dell à 2000e (ce qui règle vite le problème !)

J'attends l'iMac pour début de semaine, mais je risque d'avoir besoin rapidement d'un deuxième écran, et j'ai pas envie d'avoir l'impression d'avoir un écran flou à côté de l'écran net !!!

Pas c'est bon j'ai pris la carte 4go même si je ne joue pas ))

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h30 ----------

Ps et non "pas" 

Vive le correcteur d'orthographe automatique de l'iPhone !


----------



## NestorK (3 Décembre 2014)

eyeworks a dit:


> Question qui m'intrigue :
> 
> D'après la News de Macg, il semblerait que l'iMac retina 5k gère les écrans externes 4k en 60hz sur Thunderbolt 2.
> 
> Donc il faut un écran avec display port et c'est bon ? Donc même les modèles  à 500e qui ont un tel port peuvent être compatibles ? Ou est ce qui faut taper dans le Dell à 2000e (ce qui règle vite le problème !)



Non, il faut avant tout un écran 4K qui fait du 60 hz. Et pas de soucis : tu branches l'écran via un cable mini display port  sur le TB 2 et tu auras bien du 4K en 60 hz. Il me semble pour le moment que les modèles à moins de 800 euros soient tous en 30 hz et sur dalle TN. Corrigez moi si je me trompe...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Décembre 2014)

bon en tout cas y'a un petit morceau de mon iMac Retina qui vient d'arriver à l'instant, mes 16 Go de ram supplémentaire de chez C discount! 
les délais se réduisent, 1 à deux semaines pour qui commande maintenant...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h43 ----------

voila un autre disque qui me plait bien, en version 5 To USB3

https://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?id=10559


----------



## ledu26 (3 Décembre 2014)

Voila j'ai rendu mon iMac...

- Soit je commande SSD 256 + CG 4go
- Soit je commande SSD 512


----------



## eyeworks (3 Décembre 2014)

À priori le asus pb287q gère le 4k en 60hz sur display port à 600E ! 

iiyama ProLite B2888UHSU-B1 a aussi un display port mais est-ce qu'il gère le 60hz ??? Il est à 450e...

J'ai reçu aussi mes 2x8go de ram  l'iMac ne devrait plus tarder...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h44 ----------

Effectivement dalle TN mais ça m'importe peu pour un écran secondaire...


----------



## eyeworks (4 Décembre 2014)

Imac devrait être livré aujourd'hui mais comme je ne suis pas dispo avant mardi... Je vais devoir attendre :-(


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Décembre 2014)

eyeworks a dit:


> Imac devrait être livré aujourd'hui mais comme je ne suis pas dispo avant mardi... Je vais devoir attendre :-(


Quand le mien arrivera, je serais dispo. Je vais pas rater çà quand même.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h46 ----------




ledu26 a dit:


> Voila j'ai rendu mon iMac...
> 
> - Soit je commande SSD 256 + CG 4go
> - Soit je commande SSD 512



Je te conseil le 1er choix (celui que j'ai fait, i7 en plus) même si tu n'as pas vu de ralentissement avec 
la CG 2Go, tous les tests conseillent la 4Go.


----------



## eyeworks (4 Décembre 2014)

Le livreur a appelé... Bien sûr pas chez moi... Donc j'irai certainement le chercher à l'agence de Créteil avec trajet en uber pour rentrer... Car le livreur qui fait le secteur n'est pas dispo à mes heures... :-(

Je ne suis pas à 3jours près vu le temps que je l'attends (près d'un an ! Et oui...)


----------



## chinoisurfer (5 Décembre 2014)

Hier j'ai revu mon imac retina commander le 13 novembre,
auteur de ce topique, j'avais logement hésiter entre ancienne en d'imac et celle-ci, et après de multiples passage à la fnac et dans les APR, il m'avait sembler évident de me tourner vers le retina tellement l'écran était juste dingue. 
J'ai fini de l'installer il y a une petite heure et pour le moment c'est un vrai régale. Il est silencieux et ne chauffe pas :love: 
bref tous ceux qui ont le budget et hésite entre l'imac 27 classic et le retina, go Retina


----------



## gpowerz (5 Décembre 2014)

chinoisurfer a dit:


> Hier j'ai revu mon imac retina commander le 13 novembre,
> auteur de ce topique, j'avais logement hésiter entre ancienne en d'imac et celle-ci, et après de multiples passage à la fnac et dans les APR, il m'avait sembler évident de me tourner vers le retina tellement l'écran était juste dingue.
> J'ai fini de l'installer il y a une petite heure et pour le moment c'est un vrai régale. Il est silencieux et ne chauffe pas :love:
> bref tous ceux qui ont le budget et hésite entre l'imac 27 classic et le retina, go Retina




Félicitation , jespère juste que t'a pas rédigé ton imac ...parce que y a quelques fautes de frappes 

Alors tu ne m'as pas répondu (sur hardware.fr) t'as pris une m290 ou m295 finalement ?


----------



## NestorK (5 Décembre 2014)

gpowerz a dit:


> Félicitation , jespère juste que t'a pas rédigé ton imac ...parce que y a quelques fautes de frappes



T'es pas mal aussi !


----------



## Chanteloux (5 Décembre 2014)

J'ai récemment reçu mon iMac retina, core i7 et grosse carte vidéo, FD 3To. Il remplacera à teme mon iMac 21' late 2007 de base. J' utilise mes imacs pour travailler sur ma banque lightroom, 70 000 photos faites avec un Canon EOS 6D et un Nikon D800E. Voici mes conclusions globales:1- oui, l'écran retina est plus beau: couleurs pus profondes, meilleurs contrastes, photos plus nettes (pour le meilleur comme pour le pire d'ailleurs). 2- NON ce n'est pas bluffant. NON ce n'est pas le jour et la nuit. Le non retina ne démérite absolument pas, et je dirais même que sauf à se coller à l'écran, on oublie vite la différence et c'est la dimension de l'écran - mon non-retina est un 21', mon retina un 27'- qui me la rappelle. 3- la rapidité par rapport à mon iMac 21' late 2012 (core i5 2,7, carte vidéo 512 megs, thunderbolt 1) : il y a sûrement des différences en terme de chiffres, à l'usage je n'en vois pas vraiment... Je n'ai pas encore essayer handbrake. 4-  conclusion de ma conclusion: il y a une retina mania que je ne peux pas confirmer à l'usage. OUI les différences entre mes iphone, puis mes iPad, retina/non retina m'avaient sauté aux yeux, et encore aujourd'hui. Je croyais retrouver la meme force d'expérience avec mes iMac retina/non retina: ça n'est pas -pas du tout- le cas, même si un regard attentif me confirme que l'écran retina est plus beau. 5- conclusion de la conclusion de ma conclusion: vous voulez un iMac et l'argent n'est pas un problème (c'était mon cas): ne vous posez pas de questions, prenez un retina full équip! Vous comptez les sous attribués à l'informatique? Prenez un non retina, et vous oublierez assez vite le retina. C'est ce qui s'est passé pour moi lors de l'achat de mon MacBook Pro 13': la différence entre écran retina et non retina ne m'avait pas sauté aux yeux, j'ai donc pris le MacBook Pro régulier (qui est complet, lui) et j'ai bien oublié le modèle retina. Voilà, c'est mon expérience -subjective bien sûr.


----------



## Alesc (5 Décembre 2014)

Chanteloux a dit:


> J'ai récemment reçu mon iMac retina, core i7 et grosse carte vidéo, FD 3To. Il remplacera à teme mon iMac 21' late 2007 de base. J' utilise mes imacs pour travailler sur ma banque lightroom, 70 000 photos faites avec un Canon EOS 6D et un Nikon D800E. Voici mes conclusions globales:1- oui, l'écran retina est plus beau: couleurs pus profondes, meilleurs contrastes, photos plus nettes (pour le meilleur comme pour le pire d'ailleurs). 2- NON ce n'est pas bluffant. NON ce n'est pas le jour et la nuit. Le non retina ne démérite absolument pas, et je dirais même que sauf à se coller à l'écran, on oublie vite la différence et c'est la dimension de l'écran - mon non-retina est un 21', mon retina un 27'- qui me la rappelle. 3- la rapidité par rapport à mon iMac 21' late 2012 (core i5 2,7, carte vidéo 512 megs, thunderbolt 1) : il y a sûrement des différences en terme de chiffres, à l'usage je n'en vois pas vraiment... Je n'ai pas encore essayer handbrake. 4-  conclusion de ma conclusion: il y a une retina mania que je ne peux pas confirmer à l'usage. OUI les différences entre mes iphone, puis mes iPad, retina/non retina m'avaient sauté aux yeux, et encore aujourd'hui. Je croyais retrouver la meme force d'expérience avec mes iMac retina/non retina: ça n'est pas -pas du tout- le cas, même si un regard attentif me confirme que l'écran retina est plus beau. 5- conclusion de la conclusion de ma conclusion: vous voulez un iMac et l'argent n'est pas un problème (c'était mon cas): ne vous posez pas de questions, prenez un retina full équip! Vous comptez les sous attribués à l'informatique? Prenez un non retina, et vous oublierez assez vite le retina. C'est ce qui s'est passé pour moi lors de l'achat de mon MacBook Pro 13': la différence entre écran retina et non retina ne m'avait pas sauté aux yeux, j'ai donc pris le MacBook Pro régulier (qui est complet, lui) et j'ai bien oublié le modèle retina. Voilà, c'est mon expérience -subjective bien sûr.


On ne facture pas à la ligne, tu peux faire des paragraphes pour un post long comme ça, c'est un brin indigeste à lire


----------



## chinoisurfer (5 Décembre 2014)

gpowerz a dit:


> Félicitation , jespère juste que t'a pas rédigé ton imac ...parce que y a quelques fautes de frappes
> 
> Alors tu ne m'as pas répondu (sur hardware.fr) t'as pris une m290 ou m295 finalement ?




oups, ben écoute gpu de base. Pour le moment je n'ai pas rencontré le même problème que certains dont notamment macgé. 

J'ai eu l'occasion d'utiliser Iphoto, safari, adobe et pour le moment no soucis.C'est aussi fluide que sur mon retina 13 late 2013 ou mon ancien imac21,5 

Donc si sa peut te rassurer, je ne verrai pas pourquoi sa laguerai chez toi avec la 295  
Je précise que je suis exclusivement en mode retina et non en mode étendu etc. Si je prend un modèle retina, ben c'est pour y rester


----------



## chris.24 (5 Décembre 2014)

Je m'apprête à passer sur Mac (ce sera le premier) et j'hésite encore entre le Retina ou le normal...

J'hésitais aussi entre le SSD seul et le FD, je pense pencher maintenant de façon quasi sûre pour le FD. De toute façon venant d'un HDD qui rame et qui gratte, je pense que le FD sera une grosse avancée, même si l'écriture est deux fois moins rapide que celle d'un SSD... ça va sûrement me changer la vie.

Pour la CG, quel que soit le modèle je pense prendre la version upgradée avec les 4 Go de mémoire.

Pour le CPU, un bon i5 suffira amplement pour mes besoins. Là encore, venant d'un dual core 4200+ (2.19 GHz), je pense que le gain sera très significatif. Je préfère ne pas augmenter la température de la machine aussi. Mais de toute manière je n'aurais aucune utilité de cette débauche de puissance...

Je me posais une question en plus des précédentes qui torturent mes méninges en ce moment ! ^^ Safari c'est stable ? J'utilise Firefox et je trouve que ça plante vraiment trop souvent. Bon j'ai constamment une fenêtre ouverte avec 60 à 80 onglets aussi, ça n'aide peut-être pas... Quelqu'un a un retour sur Safari dans des conditions similaires ?


----------



## eyeworks (5 Décembre 2014)

Perso j'utilise beaucoup Chrome que je trouve légèrement plus rapide. Mais safari est un bon navigateur, pas de problème !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Décembre 2014)

Chanteloux a dit:


> J'ai récemment reçu mon iMac retina, core i7 et grosse carte vidéo, FD 3To. Il remplacera à teme mon iMac 21' late 2007 de base. J' utilise mes imacs pour travailler sur ma banque lightroom, 70 000 photos faites avec un Canon EOS 6D et un Nikon D800E. Voici mes conclusions globales:1- oui, l'écran retina est plus beau: couleurs pus profondes, meilleurs contrastes, photos plus nettes (pour le meilleur comme pour le pire d'ailleurs). 2- NON ce n'est pas bluffant. NON ce n'est pas le jour et la nuit. Le non retina ne démérite absolument pas, et je dirais même que sauf à se coller à l'écran, on oublie vite la différence et c'est la dimension de l'écran - mon non-retina est un 21', mon retina un 27'- qui me la rappelle. 3- la rapidité par rapport à mon iMac 21' late 2012 (core i5 2,7, carte vidéo 512 megs, thunderbolt 1) : il y a sûrement des différences en terme de chiffres, à l'usage je n'en vois pas vraiment... Je n'ai pas encore essayer handbrake. 4-  conclusion de ma conclusion: il y a une retina mania que je ne peux pas confirmer à l'usage. OUI les différences entre mes iphone, puis mes iPad, retina/non retina m'avaient sauté aux yeux, et encore aujourd'hui. Je croyais retrouver la meme force d'expérience avec mes iMac retina/non retina: ça n'est pas -pas du tout- le cas, même si un regard attentif me confirme que l'écran retina est plus beau. 5- conclusion de la conclusion de ma conclusion: vous voulez un iMac et l'argent n'est pas un problème (c'était mon cas): ne vous posez pas de questions, prenez un retina full équip! Vous comptez les sous attribués à l'informatique? Prenez un non retina, et vous oublierez assez vite le retina. C'est ce qui s'est passé pour moi lors de l'achat de mon MacBook Pro 13': la différence entre écran retina et non retina ne m'avait pas sauté aux yeux, j'ai donc pris le MacBook Pro régulier (qui est complet, lui) et j'ai bien oublié le modèle retina. Voilà, c'est mon expérience -subjective bien sûr.



pas d'accord, moi çà saute aux yeux, sinon j'aurai pas craqué! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------




chris.24 a dit:


> Je m'apprête à passer sur Mac (ce sera le premier) et j'hésite encore entre le Retina ou le normal...
> 
> J'hésitais aussi entre le SSD seul et le FD, je pense pencher maintenant de façon quasi sûre pour le FD. De toute façon venant d'un HDD qui rame et qui gratte, je pense que le FD sera une grosse avancée, même si l'écriture est deux fois moins rapide que celle d'un SSD... ça va sûrement me changer la vie.
> 
> ...



Safari est excellent.
j'utilise (très peu) firefox en secours, car des fois safari certains trucs ne marchent pas mais c'est rare.
Chrome est peut être bien, mais je me méfie de tout ce qui vient de google, donc non.


----------



## Maxoubx (5 Décembre 2014)

Chanteloux a dit:


> J'ai récemment reçu mon iMac retina, core i7 et grosse carte vidéo, FD 3To. Il remplacera à teme mon iMac 21' late 2007 de base. J' utilise mes imacs pour travailler sur ma banque lightroom, 70 000 photos faites avec un Canon EOS 6D et un Nikon D800E. Voici mes conclusions globales:1- oui, l'écran retina est plus beau: couleurs pus profondes, meilleurs contrastes, photos plus nettes (pour le meilleur comme pour le pire d'ailleurs). 2- NON ce n'est pas bluffant. NON ce n'est pas le jour et la nuit. Le non retina ne démérite absolument pas, et je dirais même que sauf à se coller à l'écran, on oublie vite la différence et c'est la dimension de l'écran - mon non-retina est un 21', mon retina un 27'- qui me la rappelle. 3- la rapidité par rapport à mon iMac 21' late 2012 (core i5 2,7, carte vidéo 512 megs, thunderbolt 1) : il y a sûrement des différences en terme de chiffres, à l'usage je n'en vois pas vraiment... Je n'ai pas encore essayer handbrake. 4-  conclusion de ma conclusion: il y a une retina mania que je ne peux pas confirmer à l'usage. OUI les différences entre mes iphone, puis mes iPad, retina/non retina m'avaient sauté aux yeux, et encore aujourd'hui. Je croyais retrouver la meme force d'expérience avec mes iMac retina/non retina: ça n'est pas -pas du tout- le cas, même si un regard attentif me confirme que l'écran retina est plus beau. 5- conclusion de la conclusion de ma conclusion: vous voulez un iMac et l'argent n'est pas un problème (c'était mon cas): ne vous posez pas de questions, prenez un retina full équip! Vous comptez les sous attribués à l'informatique? Prenez un non retina, et vous oublierez assez vite le retina. C'est ce qui s'est passé pour moi lors de l'achat de mon MacBook Pro 13': la différence entre écran retina et non retina ne m'avait pas sauté aux yeux, j'ai donc pris le MacBook Pro régulier (qui est complet, lui) et j'ai bien oublié le modèle retina. Voilà, c'est mon expérience -subjective bien sûr.



désolé je n'ai pas pu lire :/ et pourtant je suis sur un écran Retina


----------



## chris.24 (5 Décembre 2014)

Dommage l'avis est intéressant malgré le pavé (c'est vrai).
Bon vous êtes pas prêt de lire le Seigneur des Anneaux en bouquin les gars !  

Merci pour vos réponses concernant Safari.


----------



## chinoisurfer (5 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Je m'apprête à passer sur Mac (ce sera le premier) et j'hésite encore entre le Retina ou le normal...
> 
> J'hésitais aussi entre le SSD seul et le FD, je pense pencher maintenant de façon quasi sûre pour le FD. De toute façon venant d'un HDD qui rame et qui gratte, je pense que le FD sera une grosse avancée, même si l'écriture est deux fois moins rapide que celle d'un SSD... ça va sûrement me changer la vie.
> 
> ...




Le FD est très performant tintiez pas tout comme safari d'ailleurs. Depuis que je suis sous mac j'ai toujours utilisé Safari et mais un soucis


----------



## Alesc (5 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Dommage l'avis est intéressant malgré le pavé (c'est vrai).
> Bon vous êtes pas prêt de lire le Seigneur des Anneaux en bouquin les gars !
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses concernant Safari.



Nan mais dans les pavés bien écrits, il y a des paragraphes hein 

Quant à Safari, j'ai jamais réussi à m'y faire. J'aime pas l'interface, le shift+ctrl+t ne marche pas, je ne me sens pas chez moi. Vive Firefox, libre et dispo sur toutes les plateformes


----------



## pistache18 (5 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Je m'apprête à passer sur Mac (ce sera le premier) et j'hésite encore entre le Retina ou le normal...
> 
> J'hésitais aussi entre le SSD seul et le FD, je pense pencher maintenant de façon quasi sûre pour le FD. De toute façon venant d'un HDD qui rame et qui gratte, je pense que le FD sera une grosse avancée, même si l'écriture est deux fois moins rapide que celle d'un SSD... ça va sûrement me changer la vie.
> 
> ...



Le monde est il si petit que ça ? Après l'Ufo 350b western , l'imac Retina ! Tres bon Choix 
Tu peux prendre un FD, un excellent compromis entre perf et stockage.


Mon iMac recu la semaine dernière : Retina 5k, i5 3,5 (pour son silence), FD 3 To (option à 150, DD tres silencieux), CG à 4 Go (option a 250), AppleCare 3 ans.

A configuration égale le Retina coûte 400 euros de plus. Aucune hésitation à avoir, pour un plaisir inégalé ! 

PS : achete le sur : Apple store éducation -6%, -30% sur l'Apple Care. Aucun justificatif n'est demandé.

L'Oliv' du Berry

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h41 ----------

@ Chanteloup, j'ai toujours eu un peu de mal à ire confortablement sur mon iMac non Retina. Depuis la réception de mon iMac Retina, la lecture est aussi agréable que sur iPad.
Pour le retraitement photo, il ne pardonne rien. C'est exactement ce que je demande à un écran. Le plus fidèle possible à la source.
J'ai encore les deux iMac côte à côte. Revenir sur le non Retina est bien entendu possible, mais l'il s'habituant très vite au confort du Retina, cela demande un effort supplémentaire pour l'apprécier. Je me surprend à travailler bien plus longtemps sur le Retina avant de ressentir une fatigue visuelle. 400  de surcoût largement justifié ... à mes yeux ! ;-)


----------



## chris.24 (6 Décembre 2014)

Han ! 

Salut Oliv ! Décidément oui le monde est petit !!! Content de te lire et d'avoir ton avis sur la bête !  Je vois que tu as craqué... comme tu étais équipé du modèle précédent et que tu as encore les deux cote à cote ton avis m'est précieux.

Super nouvelle qu'il ne soit pas demandé de justificatif, c'est marrant parce qu'hier j'ai fait ma config par ce moyen justement et je suis allé jusqu'à l'étape finale juste avant le paiement et en effet pas de demande d'infos particulières... Je vais me lancer, 6 % c'est déjà pas mal, enfin c'est mieux que rien ! (L'Apple Care on peut même l'avoir à -50 % sur Iconcept, et ce jusqu'à fin décembre...)

On aura quasi la même config alors, après les quasi mêmes enceintes et le même UFO... 
Me manque plus qu'un EOS 5D mark III !


----------



## ledu26 (6 Décembre 2014)

J'aimerai tellement avoir un iConcept pret de chez moi pour ces 50% de remise...


----------



## chris.24 (6 Décembre 2014)

Allez hop Imac Retina commandé ! 

La config choisie :i5 3.4 GHz
FD 1To
8 Go de Ram
M295X 4 Go
Clavier avec pavé numérique (et fil)
Souris Apple Mouse (et fil)​J'ai pas mal hésité avec le FD 3 To pour seulement 150  de plus. Mais bon actuellement j'ai 250 Go, même pas rempli à moitié (et encore il y a au moins 40 Go de sauvegarde système) donc je pense que j'ai de quoi voir venir... Le jour où je le saturerai je transfèrerai de toute façon dans un disque déporté les données qu'il ne m'est pas nécessaire d'avoir constamment sous la main... D'ici-là on aura un 3 To pour 50 , voire tout sera en flash pour pas trop cher... Rien ne sert de se précipiter donc amha et d'anticiper une capacité de stockage démesurée pour son utilisation... Même si j'étais amené à avoir des photos en HD de 20 Mo pièce, 800 Go de libre sur le 1 To ça en représente 40000 (!), ça ira... ^^

Pour la Ram je verrais si ça suffit avant tout achat supplémentaire superflu. Et si jamais c'est le cas, je serais bien content d'avoir économisé 50  et de pouvoir passer à 24 Go en lieu et place des 16 Go que j'aurais commandées plein pot... Dans le cas contraire c'est encore 150 e d'économisé...

Pour la carte, même si je joue très anecdotiquement au moins pas de souci de fluidité à craindre (même si cela certainement réglé par un update pour la CG de base) et puis à la revente c'est un plus.

Un clavier sans pavé numérique c'est juste impossible pour moi. Et puis je ne veux pas avoir à recharger quoi que ce soit, ni être arrosé des rayonnements du bluetooth sans savoir si cela a une conséquence 20 ans après ou pas... Cobaye ? Non merci.

Même raisonnement pour la souris Apple Mouse à fil : pas de recharge à prévoir et pas d'ondes radio intempestives. J'ai la chance de n'avoir aucun voisin et donc aucun rayonnement wifi non plus... Je ne connaissais pas cette souris, la boule multidirectionnelle : quelle excellente idée ! Juste prévoir le nettoyage qui va bien et qui est d'ailleurs apparemment spécifié dans la notice... Quant aux 4 boutons paramétrables ça va me changer la vie, c'est ce que j'avais avant et puis lorsqu'elle est tombée en panne je suis revenu sur une souris de base sans bouton supplémentaires, avant que je me réhabitue c'était très frustrant...

Pour l'Apple Care, je vais essayé de le prendre via quelqu'un de ma famille qui a un Iconcept dans sa ville. 50 % de remise ça vaut le coup. Je ne sais pas s'il faudra la facture de l'Imac et si je l'aurais d'ici-là... Comme j'ai fait une demande de paiement en 10 fois je vais me manger une semaine de délai supplémentaire...

J'ai aussi tenté le cashback de 2 % supplémentaire (ebuyclub) mais vu que c'est un paiement en 10 fois je ne sais pas trop si cela va marcher... (si oui 53  de cashback, y'a toujours bon à prendre... ^^)

Vivement que je reçoive la machine et que je recycle mon PC qui :- ventile à fond et occasionne une grosse nuisance sonore
- rame comme pas possible (le DD gratte et fait beaucoup de bruit aussi, en plus des freezes récurrents)
- rame comme pas possible (pas assez de RAM, 2 Go seulement, oui c'est la honte je sais)
- est chiant d'utilisation comme pas possible (entre les malwares, les virus, les MAJ incessantes de Windows, les autorisations intempestives d'administration alors que c'est MON pc et qu'il suffirait qu'il y ait le choix de lui indiquer que je me fous d'avoir ma propre permission d'utiliser mon propre pc, que c'est lourdingue...)
- demande à être nettoyé très régulièrement (CCleaner, SpyBot) pour fonctionner un peu mieux jusqu'au prochain engorgement​A moi les joies d'un OS et des programmes intuitifs, simples, bien pensés, qui font une machine réactive et agréable à utiliser...

Enfin j'espère...


PS : j'ai fait des chapitres, on pourra rien me reprocher !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Allez hop Imac Retina commandé !
> 
> La config choisie :i5 3.4 GHz
> FD 1To
> ...



autant de choix que d'utilisateurs, curieux quand même le choix du tout filaire pour souris et clavier, çà va te bloquer deux ports usb...
pour la ram, la question ne se pose même pas, je crois que tout le monde commande avec le minimum d'apple, vu que l'on peut upgrader facilement après.
Pour la carte, je pense que comme presque tout le monde, tu as eu raison.
Pour le Fusion drive, eternel débat, je n'en rajouterai pas, j'ai pris le SSD.
Quant au processeur, le i5 devrait suffire, perso j'ai pris le i7, je sais même pas 
si j'aurai besoin de cette puissance supplémentaire. Une gâterie en quelque sorte. 
En résumé, à part la carte graphique ou la 4Go s'impose, toutes les config sont bonnes. le FD ou le SSD améliorent largement la vitesse par rapport au simple DD, et c'eut été une aberration que de le proposer sur l'entrée de gamme, ce qui n'est heureusement pas le cas!.


----------



## chris.24 (6 Décembre 2014)

Restent encore 2 USB de libre, de quoi mettre une imprimante et occasionnellement sur le dernier un DDE pour les sauvegardes (ou via Thunderbolt si nécessaire), je ne laisserai pas ce DDE constamment branché et en fonctionnement, entre deux sauvegardes il sera rangé. Rien d'autre à brancher pour ma part...


----------



## Alesc (6 Décembre 2014)

Autant le clavier filaire je ne peux qu'être d'accord (pour le pavé numérique), autant la souris filaire est vraiment nulle (forme, ergonomie des boutons, molette), alors que la Magic Mouse tactile est vraiment sympa...


----------



## chinoisurfer (6 Décembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> Autant le clavier filaire je ne peux qu'être d'accord (pour le pavé numérique), autant la souris filaire est vraiment nulle (forme, ergonomie des boutons, molette), alors que la Magic Mouse tactile est vraiment sympa...



Idem pour le clavier filaire qui est top, d ailleurs au passage hier lors de mon deballage j ai eu l agreable surprise de voir qu il possedait deux ports usb


----------



## Alesc (6 Décembre 2014)

chinoisurfer a dit:


> Idem pour le clavier filaire qui est top, d ailleurs au passage hier lors de mon deballage j ai eu l agreable surprise de voir qu il possedait deux ports usb


2 port USB 2, en effet 
Sur lequel on branchait la souris au bon vieux temps


----------



## subsole (6 Décembre 2014)

chinoisurfer a dit:


> Idem pour le clavier filaire qui est top, d ailleurs au passage hier lors de mon deballage j ai eu l agreable surprise de voir qu il possedait deux ports usb



Les ports USB du clavier existent depuis les Mac PPC.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> Les ports USB du clavier existent depuis les Mac PPC.



oui c'est vrai j'avais oublié, j'en ai pourtant eu plusieurs de ces claviers, avec deux ports usb sur les côtés.
ouai, la souris à boule, j'en ai jamais eu, mon père en avait une sur son iMac, au bout d'un an, inutilisable, la boule fichue.
perso, j'adore la souris magic mouse, et le clavier sans fil, le pavé numérique ne me manque pas. Bon je suis pas comptable, c'est peut être pour çà 
on a les chiffres en haut, suffit de verrouiller les majuscules si on a choisi "clavier numérique".
et pour les piles pas de soucis, j'utilise des rechargeables, toujours un jeu prêt dans mon tiroir 

Sinon mon Retina est toujours signalé "prêt pour expédition deux à trois semaines", livraison entre 15 et 19 decembre. Deux semaines après la commande, le mail d'apple devrait 
pas tarder! Mon acheteur ne s'impatiente pas, il n'est pas pressé, d'autant que je lui ai baissé le prix de mon iMac 2013 (1250 finalement, avec 250 d'acompte déjà payé, et le contrat de vente
stipule la dispo au 20 décembre au plus tard).


----------



## subsole (6 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> oui c'est vrai j'avais oublié, j'en ai pourtant eu plusieurs de ces claviers, avec deux ports usb sur les côtés.


 Perdu, ils sont à l'arrière du clavier, de chaque côté du fil.
Effectivement, la boule de la non démontable (_sans  casser_) Mighty Mouse était une vraie m*rd*.


----------



## chinoisurfer (6 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> Les ports USB du clavier existent depuis les Mac PPC.



yep mais sur mon dernier imac j'avais le clavier bluethoot donc je ne le savais pas  
Et avant, mes mac étaient des stations portables donc la ben pas de clavier de bureau.

En tout cas bien pratique pour brancher une petite clé usb 2.0


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> Perdu, ils sont à l'arrière du clavier, de chaque côté du fil.
> Effectivement, la boule de la non démontable (_sans  casser_) Mighty Mouse était une vraie m*rd*.


oui mais les modèle d'avant, ils étaient sur le côté. j'ai eu les deux en fait


----------



## subsole (6 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> oui mais les modèle d'avant, ils étaient sur le côté. j'ai eu les deux en fait



Je ne sais plus, perds la mémoire. :rateau:
Enfin , j'aurai mon k5 la semaine prochaine en principe, si je me rappelle du jour. 







OUI, ça me revient sur les Bondi Blue les ports USB était à l'arrière orientés droite/gauche.


----------



## Alesc (6 Décembre 2014)

Le clavier BT c'est une aberration avec le 27" : il n'apporte rien (à part la galère des piles/batteries), et t'as une énorme machine de 27" et ce ridicule clavier devant qui n'est pas pratique... Il n'y a pas que les comptables qui tapent des chiffres (dates, montants, etc.).
En tous les cas moi je ne m'embête pas avec un clavier de portable devant ma (grande) machine fixe...


----------



## subsole (6 Décembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> Le clavier BT c'est une aberration avec le 27" : il n'apporte rien (à part la galère des piles/batteries), et t'as une énorme machine de 27" et ce ridicule clavier devant qui n'est pas pratique... Il n'y a pas que les comptables qui tapent des chiffres (dates, montants, etc.).
> En tous les cas moi je ne m'embête pas avec un clavier de portable devant ma (grande) machine fixe...



D'autre part, il faut un clavier filaire pour la maintenance avec une/des touches enfoncées au démarrage.


----------



## Alesc (6 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> D'autre part, il faut un clavier filaire pour la maintenance avec une/des touches enfoncées au démarrage.



J'avais jamais pensé à ça... 
Et tu gagnes un port USB !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> D'autre part, il faut un clavier filaire pour la maintenance avec une/des touches enfoncées au démarrage.


ah bon? moi j'en ai plus, et pas de problème, je peux faire le redémarrage avec la touche alt de mon clavier apple bluetooth, aucun soucis.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h14 ----------




Alesc a dit:


> Le clavier BT c'est une aberration avec le 27" : il n'apporte rien (à part la galère des piles/batteries), et t'as une énorme machine de 27" et ce ridicule clavier devant qui n'est pas pratique... Il n'y a pas que les comptables qui tapent des chiffres (dates, montants, etc.).
> En tous les cas moi je ne m'embête pas avec un clavier de portable devant ma (grande) machine fixe...


Moi je le trouve très classe ce clavier sans fil, j'aime un bureau épuré.
Encore une fois, les gouts et les couleurs.
Et je confirme, on peut sans problème redemarrer en enfoncant des touches, la PRAM, etc... sans aucun problème.
et le pavé numérique ne me manque pas.


----------



## subsole (6 Décembre 2014)

Tu peux faire un  reset SMC ou zapper la PRAM ?

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/clavier-inactif-boot-reset-pram-ko-boot-usb-690812.html
Voir le Post 9

Avant le "bip", ça peut être genant ==> http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/TS3273


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Décembre 2014)

bien sur, je te garanti, aucun problème, çà fait depuis 2011 que je n'ai plus de clavier filaire, j'ai déjà zappé la pram, smc, je peux redemarrer en appuyant sur alt pour choisir le disque de démarrage, no problem. 
oui bien sur il faut attendre le bong de demarrage, mais en quoi est ce génant?


----------



## chris.24 (6 Décembre 2014)

Effectivement sur une machine de bureau qu'on ne bouge pas l'intérêt d'un clavier sans fil n'est quand même pas vraiment très important. Par contre moi des chiffres j'en tape tous les jours et pourtant je ne suis pas comptable. Je me sers beaucoup de la calculette Windows (j'espère qu'il y en a une sur Mac ! ^^)

Bonne nouvelle pour les 2 ports USB supplémentaires, là je suis paré à toute éventualité !

La boule s'encrasse mais il suffit apparemment de quelques goutes d'alcool à brûler et de faire tourner la boule sur une feuille de papier dans tous les sens pour la remettre à neuf. C'est en tout cas ce qui ressort de pas mal de commentaires que j'ai lus. Par ailleurs si les fonctions tactiles de la Magic Mouse sont bien sympas, je préfère de loin des boitons paramétrables. Rien que de pouvoir faire "précédent" d'un clic c'est un confort irremplaçable...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Effectivement sur une machine de bureau qu'on ne bouge pas l'intérêt d'un clavier sans fil n'est quand même pas vraiment très important. Par contre moi des chiffres j'en tape tous les jours et pourtant je ne suis pas comptable. Je me sers beaucoup de la calculette Windows (j'espère qu'il y en a une sur Mac ! ^^)
> 
> Bonne nouvelle pour les 2 ports USB supplémentaires, là je suis paré à toute éventualité !
> 
> La boule s'encrasse mais il suffit apparemment de quelques goutes d'alcool à brûler et de faire tourner la boule sur une feuille de papier dans tous les sens pour la remettre à neuf. C'est en tout cas ce qui ressort de pas mal de commentaires que j'ai lus. Par ailleurs si les fonctions tactiles de la Magic Mouse sont bien sympas, je préfère de loin des boitons paramétrables. Rien que de pouvoir faire "précédent" d'un clic c'est un confort irremplaçable...


Précédent sur la magic mouse, c'est balayage d'un doigt  
quant aux boutons que j'avais sur ma logitech mx (que j'ai toujours mais au fond du placard), je les ai remplacés par des "coins actifs" 
ce sont les fonctions d'exposé (bureau et fenetre d'une app), le lauchpad et l'économiseur que j'ai programmé . toutes les fenêtre du mission control, c'est taper la magique mouse avec deux doigts.
un autre truc que j'adore, c'est taper d'un doigt la magic mouse pour zoomer le texte . mais ca marche que avec safari.


----------



## ledu26 (6 Décembre 2014)

j'hésite toujours a recommander un iMac 5K ( Pour rappel, j'avais retourné le miens car pas contant du fusion D...)

J'ai un super MBPR et je me dis qu'un Thunderbolt display 5k, ça serait le top pour moi... Mais bon


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Effectivement sur une machine de bureau qu'on ne bouge pas l'intérêt d'un clavier sans fil n'est quand même pas vraiment très important. Par contre moi des chiffres j'en tape tous les jours et pourtant je ne suis pas comptable. Je me sers beaucoup de la calculette Windows (j'espère qu'il y en a une sur Mac ! ^^)
> 
> Bonne nouvelle pour les 2 ports USB supplémentaires, là je suis paré à toute éventualité !
> 
> La boule s'encrasse mais il suffit apparemment de quelques goutes d'alcool à brûler et de faire tourner la boule sur une feuille de papier dans tous les sens pour la remettre à neuf. C'est en tout cas ce qui ressort de pas mal de commentaires que j'ai lus. Par ailleurs si les fonctions tactiles de la Magic Mouse sont bien sympas, je préfère de loin des boitons paramétrables. Rien que de pouvoir faire "précédent" d'un clic c'est un confort irremplaçable...


Précédent sur la magic mouse, c'est balayage d'un doigt  
quant aux boutons que j'avais sur ma logitech mx (que j'ai toujours mais au fond du placard), je les ai tous remplacés par des "coins actifs"


----------



## chris.24 (6 Décembre 2014)

Je verrais bien à l'usage, merci pour tes précisions en tout cas.
Quand tu parles de "coins actifs" c'est sur la souris ou sur l'écran (à la manière du vilain Windows 8.1) ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Je verrais bien à l'usage, merci pour tes précisions en tout cas.
> Quand tu parles de "coins actifs" c'est sur la souris ou sur l'écran (à la manière du vilain Windows 8.1) ?


sur l'écran, çà existe depuis longtemps sur mac et c'est super pratique, je l'utilise pour l'économiseur, le launchpad, faire apparaitre le bureau et toutes les fenetres d'une app.
sinon pour faire apparaitre toutes les fenetres et les espace , c'est tapoter avec deux doigts sur la magic mouse.


----------



## pistache18 (6 Décembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> On ne facture pas à la ligne, tu peux faire des paragraphes pour un post long comme ça, c'est un brin indigeste à lire



Personne ne t'y oblige, si ? Un peu de courtoisie, ça ne fait pas de mal non plus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h18 ----------

Tiens une question : quand je redémarre l'iMac, à l'allumage la pomme apparait avec en dessous un curseur qui se charge de gauche à droite, avant que le bureau n'apparaisse. Je n'avais jamais remarqué ça avec mon précédent imac. Et chez vous ? Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h22 ----------




ledu26 a dit:


> j'hésite toujours a recommander un iMac 5K ( Pour rappel, j'avais retourné le miens car pas contant du fusion D...)
> 
> J'ai un super MBPR et je me dis qu'un Thunderbolt display 5k, ça serait le top pour moi... Mais bon



Je ne veux pas te perturber dans ton choix, mais le Drive Fusion ne peut pas s'apprécier en quelques jours.

Le Drive Fusion apprend de ton comportement en matière d'utilisations plus ou moins fréquentes de certains fichiers qui seront ou non transférés sur le SSD, tout cela en tâche de fond, sans que l'utilisateur s'en apperçoive.

Le SSD seul s'impose pour ceux qui n'ont pas besoin de plus de capacité de stockage.

En effet utiliser régulièrement des fichiers présents sur un disque dur externe, n'a pas de sens puisque dans ce cas de figure, on perd l'intérêt de la fonction Drive Fusion, qui est vraiment très appréciable ... avec le temps pour les raisons évoquées précédemment.

Par contre, sii tu tiens absolument à reprendre un imac retina avec SSD seul en interne, il est possible d'acheter un SSD externe et de l'intégrer dans un boitier externe en USB 3, et là, ok, ça tiens la route.

La pire des solutions de stockage est SSD en interne et DD en externe. Dans ce cas, mieux vaut privilégier le Drive Fusion.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h38 ----------




Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ah bon? moi j'en ai plus, et pas de problème, je peux faire le redémarrage avec la touche alt de mon clavier apple bluetooth, aucun soucis.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h14 ----------
> 
> ...



C'est dépassé de taper des chiffres sur un clavier ! Moi je fais mes comptes, et remplie mes tableaux Numbers avec la dictée vocale ! Ok, je passe pour un demeuré, mais ça m'amuse, que voulez vous.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Décembre 2014)

pistache18 a dit:


> Personne ne t'y oblige, si ? Un peu de courtoisie, ça ne fait pas de mal non plus.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h18 ----------
> 
> ...



Quand tu dis que SSD + DD externe est la pire des solutions, je trouve çà idiot.
Pas seulement parce que c'est la mienne, mais parce que beaucoup de gens doivent accéder à des To de données en stockage externe, et que le FD de l'imac, meme 3To, c'est une faible capacité.
Va dire çà à un type qui achete le mac pro avec un SSD (pas de fusion drive, sur le mac pro).
Je trouve çà idiot de dire que c'est "la pire des solutions".
Quant à la barre sous la pomme, c'est depuis yosemite. Avant c'était un fond blanc avec juste la pomme


----------



## pistache18 (6 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Allez hop Imac Retina commandé !
> 
> La config choisie :i5 3.4 GHz
> FD 1To
> ...



Tout d'abord, je te félicite pour la belle tenue de ton post, bien écrit, aéré, tout cela écrit avec un PC, Bravo ! 

Tu ne seras pas déçu de ton iMac, c'est une machine vraiment agréable à vivre. Pour info, lors de ma commande je me suis planté dans le choix de la souris. J'avais coché "Mouse"" au lieu de "Magic Mousse". Et appréciant cette souris multi-gestes depuis sa sortie, je ne me voyais pas revenir en arrière, même si je comprend ton choix. (pas d'ondes néfastes). 

J'appelle Apple pour leur expliquer mon erreur. Et La réponse d'Apple : "Nous ne pouvons pas reprendre la souris seule, et aucune procédure d'échange n'existe pour les accessoires vendus dans l'emballage d'origine. Apple est heureux de vous offrir une Magic Mouse, vous pouvez garder la Mouse".

Le SAV Apple a une réputation de sérieux. Je confirme, d'autant que l'erreur venait de ma part, pas de la leur.

Par contre, pour l'Apple Care à moitié prix, c'est sans doute conditionné à l'achat de l'iMac chez eux, non ? Es tu passé par Apple store edu pour ta commande ? En tout cas, je suis certain que même le client exsigeant que tu es, sera ravi ;-)

Si tu passes dans le coin, n'hésites pas à t'arrêter, tu seras évidement le bienvenu.


----------



## Alesc (6 Décembre 2014)

pistache18 a dit:


> Personne ne t'y oblige, si ? Un peu de courtoisie, ça ne fait pas de mal non plus.


Bien écrire et mettre des retours à la ligne, c'est aussi de la courtoisie pour le lecteur, et mon message n'était nullement agressif. 
Sinon d'accord avec toi pour le FD, perso j'en suis ravi ! C'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait.



Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Quand tu dis que SSD + DD externe est la pire des solutions, je trouve çà idiot.
> Pas seulement parce que c'est la mienne, mais parce que beaucoup de gens doivent accéder à des To de données en stockage externe, et que le FD de l'imac, meme 3To, c'est une faible capacité.
> Va dire çà à un type qui achete le mac pro avec un SSD (pas de fusion drive, sur le mac pro).
> Je trouve çà idiot de dire que c'est "la pire des solutions".
> Quant à la barre sous la pomme, c'est depuis yosemite. Avant c'était un fond blanc avec juste la pomme


Beaucoup de pros regrettent l'ancien Mac Pro, dans lequel on pouvait mettre des HDD et des SSD. J'ai un pote qui est dans le son, son bureau est un grand bordel avec des HDD partout, il galère pour ses sauvegardes... Il regrette l'ancien MacPro et hésite à se faire un Hackintosh...
Il existe même des solutions pour refaire du MacPro un truc pratique et pro : http://www.sonnettech.com/product/rackmacpro.html

Et 3To, ça dépend de chaque personne, mais pour moi c'est gigantesque. Avec toute ma musique, mes photos et mes films en 1080, je dépasse à peine le To. Je suis au moins tranquille 3 à 5 ans avec le FD de mon Mac actuel.
Après, celui qui fait du montage vidéo, j'imagine que les 3 To tu en viens vite à bout. Là encore, c'est une question de besoin, d'usage et de préférence.


----------



## pistache18 (6 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Quand tu dis que SSD + DD externe est la pire des solutions, je trouve çà idiot.
> Pas seulement parce que c'est la mienne, mais parce que beaucoup de gens doivent accéder à des To de données en stockage externe, et que le FD de l'imac, meme 3To, c'est une faible capacité.
> Va dire çà à un type qui achete le mac pro avec un SSD (pas de fusion drive, sur le mac pro).
> Je trouve çà idiot de dire que c'est "la pire des solutions".
> Quant à la barre sous la pomme, c'est depuis yosemite. Avant c'était un fond blanc avec juste la pomme



Le Fusion Drive est intéressant car il est capable d'associer les avantages des deux technologies sans leurs inconvénients et ce jusqu'à une capacité de 3 To, soit 12 fois plus que le petit SSD de 256 go. 

Si je suis ton raisonnement il vaudrait mieux prendre un SSD de 256 Go et 3 To de stockage externe. Je persiste à dire qu'un Drive Fusion sera plus efficace dans ce cas de figure. 

Sinon ok pour Yosemite et sa barre de chargement au redémarrage. Je laisse tres souvent l'iMac en suspension d'activité, et je n'avais pas remarqué. Merci pour l'info.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Décembre 2014)

pistache18 a dit:


> Le Fusion Drive est intéressant car il est capable d'associer les avantages des deux technologies sans leurs inconvénients et ce jusqu'à une capacité de 3 To, soit 12 fois plus que le petit SSD de 256 go.
> 
> Si je suis ton raisonnement il vaudrait mieux prendre un SSD de 256 Go et 3 To de stockage externe. Je persiste à dire qu'un Drive Fusion sera plus efficace dans ce cas de figure.
> 
> Sinon ok pour Yosemite et sa barre de chargement au redémarrage. Je laisse tres souvent l'iMac en suspension d'activité, et je n'avais pas remarqué. Merci pour l'info.



Ce n'est pas ce que pense Mac Ge et ils ont raison:
http://www.macg.co/mac/2014/10/imac-retina-1-en-fusion-drive-ou-256-go-de-ssd-au-meme-prix-84965

Je ne le souhaite à personne, mais le disque mécanique est la première pièce qui va lacher dans l'iMac . Le reste peut durer beaucoup plus longtemps. Un SSD c'est parait il increvable. Je le repète encore un disque dur mécanique dans un ordi en 2014 c'est dépassé.
Concertant le mac pro, moi je trouve çà génial, apple montre la voie vers autre chose (comme toujours), les tours avec des disques dur dedans , c'est un concept depassé.
Ca c'est génial, avec un mac pro, plus fiable et surement plus rapide que l'ancien.


----------



## yannpsq (6 Décembre 2014)

J'ai reçu un sms d'Apple ce matin. Mon iMac est expédié et je devrais le recevoir au plus tard le 16 décembre !

Une petit question me vient à l'esprit:

Mon pc actuel est allumé 24h/24h et 7j/7j et tout cela sans veille, ni écran de veille (j'éteins mon écran le soir avant de me coucher)

Comment cela se passe avec l'iMac ? Quelle est la meilleure façon de procéder ?


----------



## NestorK (7 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Je ne le souhaite à personne, mais le disque mécanique est la première pièce qui va lacher dans l'iMac



On prend les paris ? 

Perso, s'il y a bien un truc à surveiller dans les iMac 2014, c'est le GPU, qui a toujours été un maillon faible chez Apple. Sinon, moi, des disques durs mécaniques qui m'ont lâché dans un ordinateur ? Pas un. Euh... Ben oui, c'est ça. Pas un. 

Tu cites un article de Nicolas Furno qui se défend mais le bonhomme s'est fait gentiment chambré sur Twitter par la moitié de la rédaction de MacG. 

Et...

Ton exemple du Mac Pro est mauvais. Il a été conçu pour s'intégrer dans un workflow ou tout est externalisé  / déporté depuis belle lurette. Ce n'est pas le cas de l'iMac qui est une machine conçu pour être polyvalente. Si tu veux faire comme sur le Mac Pro, rien ne t'en empêches cependant... C'est affaire de besoin, d'habitude, de goût.


----------



## gege2trois (7 Décembre 2014)

personne ne pense à la température ?
le Retina a l'air de bien chauffer dés qu'on le sollicite et l'avantage du SSD par rapport au disque à plateau et donc au FD c'est 10° de moins
ça peut être sympa d'avoir moins souvent le ventilateur en marche


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Décembre 2014)

gege2trois a dit:


> personne ne pense à la température ?
> le Retina a l'air de bien chauffer dés qu'on le sollicite et l'avantage du SSD par rapport au disque à plateau et donc au FD c'est 10° de moins
> ça peut être sympa d'avoir moins souvent le ventilateur en marche



Peut être quelques degré et moins de bruit.
Bon on va peut être en rester la sur le SSD/ FD on connait maintenant 
les points de vue 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h21 ----------




yannpsq a dit:


> J'ai reçu un sms d'Apple ce matin. Mon iMac est expédié et je devrais le recevoir au plus tard le 16 décembre !
> 
> Une petit question me vient à l'esprit:
> 
> ...



Tu l'avais commandé le 18 nov, moi le 21, je devrais recevoir le mail dans la semaine qui vient avec livraison la semaine d'après je pense.
Pour ta question, tu as sur le mac une preference systeme "économie d'énergie" qui te permet de choisir le temps après lequel l'écran va s'éteindre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h21 ----------




NestorK a dit:


> On prend les paris ?
> 
> Perso, s'il y a bien un truc à surveiller dans les iMac 2014, c'est le GPU, qui a toujours été un maillon faible chez Apple. Sinon, moi, des disques durs mécaniques qui m'ont lâché dans un ordinateur ? Pas un. Euh... Ben oui, c'est ça. Pas un.
> 
> ...



Oui c'est bien çà, je fais comme avec le mac pro, j'ai pris le i7, en plus, ce qui rend l'iMac aussi puissant que le 1er mac pro. l'iMac retina a des prises TB 2, et avec l'écran retina, on peut faire comme un mac pro avec un écran 4K ou 5K.
Mais l'iMac Retina est cadeau comparé au mac pro 1er prix, la je suis autour des 3000 euros, avec i7/ 24 Go de RAM / SSD / CG 4Go et ecran 5K, la meme config en mac pro avec l' écran 4K vendu sur l'apple store c'est plus du double.
Sinon avec l'écran 5K Dell c'est tout de meme dans les 5000 euros, mais peut on mettre l'écran Dell sur le mac pro?
De toute façon, on voit bien que l'iMac retina grosse config c'est vraiment pas cher en comparaison.

Je suis très exactement à 3046,58 en comptant les 16 Go de ram Crucial


----------



## Alesc (7 Décembre 2014)

gege2trois a dit:


> personne ne pense à la température ?
> le Retina a l'air de bien chauffer dés qu'on le sollicite et l'avantage du SSD par rapport au disque à plateau et donc au FD c'est 10° de moins
> ça peut être sympa d'avoir moins souvent le ventilateur en marche


Je te remets mes températures avec Fusion Drive : tes 10°C ça marchait peut-être sur une config, ce n'est pas une règle absolue pour les iMac 





http://alexandremaller.free.fr/hfr/201412_temp-imac-27.png


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Décembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> Je te remets mes températures avec Fusion Drive : tes 10°C ça marchait peut-être sur une config, ce n'est pas une règle absolue pour les iMac
> 
> 
> 
> ...



çà fait quand même 5°C de plus entre le SSD et le HDD en ce moment j'ai 28 aussi.
j'imagine qu'en été , les 10°C de plus c'est possible.


----------



## Alesc (7 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> çà fait quand même 5°C de plus entre le SSD et le HDD en ce moment j'ai 28 aussi.
> j'imagine qu'en été , les 10°C de plus c'est possible.


Mes températures ne seraient pas 10°C plus basses sans le HDD 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h22 ----------

Et dans mon 24", le HDD est depuis 7 ans à plus de 50°C, il se porte comme un charme.

De toute façon, dans le late 2013, même avec 3 HDD dedans ça ne sera jamais la fournaise du 5K avec la 295


----------



## NestorK (7 Décembre 2014)

Sérieusement, entre vos degrés avec FD et SSD, vous aimez bien vous masturbez le cerveau. Si ça vous rassure... 

Tous les possesseurs d'iMac 5K avec i7 et R9 m295x vont avoir une machine qui chauffe, et c'est pas le SSD qui va y changer grand chose. Applecare obligatoire pour les prudents (surtout que pas onéreux). Pour le reste, rien à péter, je vais me faire plaisir avec cet iMac qui pour l'instant est certainement la machine d'Apple que je prends le plus de plaisir à utiliser depuis... Un paquet d'années. :love:

Je viens de m'enfiler 5h sur Alien Isolation via Windows d'ailleurs, je trouve la machine étonnamment "cool". Je suis très surpris. Les ventilateurs tournent, mais rien d'hallucinant, je joue au casque donc pas de bruit en ce qui me concerne, mais vraiment une machine pas plus chaude qu'autre chose quoi. J'avais le souvenir d'un châssis brulant quand je jouais sur mon iMac 2012 et sa 680MX même si en contre partie au repos le 2012 est inaudible quand les ventilos du Retina tournent tranquillement.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Décembre 2014)

NestorK a dit:


> Sérieusement, entre vos degrés avec FD et SSD, vous aimez bien vous masturbez le cerveau. Si ça vous rassure...
> 
> Tous les possesseurs d'iMac 5K avec i7 et R9 m295x vont avoir une machine qui chauffe, et c'est pas le SSD qui va y changer grand chose. Applecare obligatoire pour les prudents (surtout que pas onéreux). Pour le reste, rien à péter, je vais me faire plaisir avec cet iMac qui pour l'instant est certainement la machine d'Apple que je prends le plus de plaisir à utiliser depuis... Un paquet d'années. :love:
> 
> Je viens de m'enfiler 5h sur Alien Isolation via Windows d'ailleurs, je trouve la machine étonnamment "cool". Je suis très surpris. Les ventilateurs tournent, mais rien d'hallucinant, je joue au casque donc pas de bruit en ce qui me concerne, mais vraiment une machine pas plus chaude qu'autre chose quoi. J'avais le souvenir d'un châssis brulant quand je jouais sur mon iMac 2012 et sa 680MX même si en contre partie au repos le 2012 est inaudible quand les ventilos du Retina tournent tranquillement.



bon tant mieux si elle chauffe pas trop, il y a chauffe et chauffe, si çà reste raisonnable, tant mieux, l'iMac est quand même mieux ventilé qu'un mac book pro.
j'ai eu les 2 je peux comparer 
Hate de recevoir ma machine, l'envoi devrait pas tarder, j'espère début de semaine, pour une livraison début de semaine d'après.


----------



## chris.24 (7 Décembre 2014)

Pour ma part j'en viendrais au SSD seul dans l'Imac lorsque Apple mettra de série un SSD de 1 To dedans, et lorsqu'on trouvera dans le commerce un SSD de 1 To pour le prix d'un HDD actuel de capacité égale. Donc prochain Imac dans 5 ans disons, les choses auront bien changé au niveaux prix et même sans doute taille, et là OK ce sera sans doute plus intéressant d'abandonner le HDD.
On peut même imaginer avec la baisse des prix et de la taille qu'on puisse avoir en option un 2ème SSD embarqué dans la machine (et accessible celui-ci). Il fonctionnerait exactement comme avec le time machine et ferait une sauvegarde système complète en fond de tâche...


----------



## pistache18 (7 Décembre 2014)

NestorK a dit:


> On prend les paris ?
> 
> Perso, s'il y a bien un truc à surveiller dans les iMac 2014, c'est le GPU, qui a toujours été un maillon faible chez Apple. Sinon, moi, des disques durs mécaniques qui m'ont lâché dans un ordinateur ? Pas un. Euh... Ben oui, c'est ça. Pas un.
> 
> ...



Je partage ton avis Nestork, pour moi c'est un non sens. Mais notre ami Sydney cherche absolument à imposer son point de vue, ça fait 12 pages que ça dure, moi j'abandonne. Certain l'ont d'ailleurs fait avant moi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h20 ----------




chris.24 a dit:


> Pour ma part j'en viendrais au SSD seul dans l'Imac lorsque Apple mettra de série un SSD de 1 To dedans, et lorsqu'on trouvera dans le commerce un SSD de 1 To pour le prix d'un HDD actuel de capacité égale. Donc prochain Imac dans 5 ans disons, les choses auront bien changé au niveaux prix et même sans doute taille, et là OK ce sera sans doute plus intéressant d'abandonner le HDD.
> On peut même imaginer avec la baisse des prix et de la taille qu'on puisse avoir en option un 2ème SSD embarqué dans la machine (et accessible celui-ci). Il fonctionnerait exactement comme avec le time machine et ferait une sauvegarde système complète en fond de tâche...



On y viendra, tu as raison et dans 5 ans, quand tu vendras ton mac, tu auras une vraie capacité de stockage à proposer à ton futur acheteur. Un vrai coffre, pas une boîte à gants. 256 go soit l'équivalent d'une poignée de  films Blue Ray 4k probablement disponible dans 5 ans. 

Les MacBook Air avec 64 go de SSD sont très difficiles à vendre aujourd'hui sur le marché de l'occasion, pour cette raison et aussi à cause de la ram soudée.

Bref tu as fait le bon choix, l'ami.


----------



## chris.24 (7 Décembre 2014)

Blu-Ray 4K y'a bon.... Certainement LA vraie révolution de la vidéo-projection depuis l'arrivée du Full-HD. Ceci dit le Blu-Ray actuel donne quand même de la très belle image surtout avec le lecteur qui va bien. Si à l'époque tu avais pu voir chez toi ce que donnait une LX-91 à côté de ton lecteur, tu pourrais voir aujourd'hui si je repassais le fossé qu'il y a entre la LX-91 et mon Oppo 93 tweaké...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Décembre 2014)

Bon d'accord, je sors. Ciao et bonne réception de votre iMac pour ceux qui l'attendent aussi.


----------



## Alesc (7 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Blu-Ray 4K y'a bon.... Certainement LA vraie révolution de la vidéo-projection depuis l'arrivée du Full-HD. Ceci dit le Blu-Ray actuel donne quand même de la très belle image surtout avec le lecteur qui va bien. *Si à l'époque tu avais pu voir chez toi ce que donnait une LX-91 à côté de ton lecteur, tu pourrais voir aujourd'hui si je repassais le fossé qu'il y a entre la LX-91 et mon Oppo 93 tweaké...*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Z4MyUpbPRVE#t=222


----------



## chris.24 (7 Décembre 2014)

Quel est le rapport ? J'ai pas compris...


----------



## chinoisurfer (7 Décembre 2014)

Detendez-vous les gars.  Tout le monde aura ces retina, et le principal étant qu'il n'y a pas de choix meilleur qu'un autre.

Chaque configurations a été faite par son acheteur, donc elle devrait parfaitement convenir à celui-ci, et c'est bien la le principale  

En tout cas ça fait deux jour que je suis dessus et que dire. L'écran est juste fou. Par contre regarder les vidéo en pleines écrans (ex: vidéo test de jeux vidéo) en 720 P pique un peu   Idem pour les photos mal prises etc.

En tout cas, l'essayer c'est l'adopter.


----------



## pistache18 (7 Décembre 2014)

Je me surprend à faire du traitement photos des heures durant (8) sans aucun fatigue, là où je saturais au bout de 3 heures avec l'iMac standard. 

C'est aussi ça l'effet Retina. Confort et plaisir au diapason.

Par contre, 8 Giggs pour Photoshop Cs6, c'est trop peu.

Je viens de commander 2x8 Go ddr3 1600 sur Rue du commerce pour 125.

Avec 24 go, ce sera plus confortable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h10 ----------




NestorK a dit:


> Sérieusement, entre vos degrés avec FD et SSD, vous aimez bien vous masturbez le cerveau. Si ça vous rassure...
> 
> *Tous les possesseurs d'iMac 5K avec i7 et R9 m295x vont avoir une machine qui chauffe, et c'est pas le SSD qui va y changer grand chose*. Applecare obligatoire pour les prudents (surtout que pas onéreux). Pour le reste, rien à péter, je vais me faire plaisir avec cet iMac qui pour l'instant est certainement la machine d'Apple que je prends le plus de plaisir à utiliser depuis... Un paquet d'années. :love:
> 
> Je viens de m'enfiler 5h sur Alien Isolation via Windows d'ailleurs, je trouve la machine étonnamment "cool". Je suis très surpris. Les ventilateurs tournent, mais rien d'hallucinant, je joue au casque donc pas de bruit en ce qui me concerne, mais vraiment une machine pas plus chaude qu'autre chose quoi. J'avais le souvenir d'un châssis brulant quand je jouais sur mon iMac 2012 et sa 680MX même si en contre partie au repos le 2012 est inaudible quand les ventilos du Retina tournent tranquillement.



J'ai refusé de prendre le i7 à cause de sa propension naturelle à chauffer. Prêt de 100º, lors de lourdes taches d'après le test de MacG. Pas pour moi. Je préfère une machine qui prendra plus de temps pour exécuter un lourd travail, que de devoir supporter une ventilation d'hélicoptère ! 

C'est un choix, la performance pure se traduit aussi par des inconvénients plus ou moins marqués selon les priorités des utilisateurs. Chacun voyant midi à sa porte.


----------



## chris.24 (8 Décembre 2014)

Même raisonnement pour le i7 et la chaleur. Et puis son utilisation est vraiment spécifique visiblement. Le gain se situant aux alentours de 12 % dans des tâches très lourdes utilisant l'hyper-threading. Intéressant pour une utilisation pro sans doute, pour ma part ce ne sera pas le cas. Le gain entre les deux versions n'est pas assez significatif par rapport au coût. Je pense qu'il est préférable de garder ces 250 &#8364; pour une prochaine génération de processeur lors du changement de la machine pour une version ultérieure... C'est mine de rien déjà entre 1/8ème et 1/10ème du prix d'un prochain Imac. Ils seront mieux investis dans une des prochaines évolutions de l'Imac que dans un i7 en lieu et place d'un i5 aujourd'hui..

Bien content de m'être finalement décidé pour le Retina pour ce confort de visionnage, j'ai vraiment hésité pendant longtemps et c'est LE point qui m'a fait basculer en fait.

Intéressant aussi ton point de vue Oliv sur la mémoire et le traitement photo. Et très bon prix pour le coup en plus. Il y a quelques temps la "bonne affaire" était à 150 &#8364; de mémoire (justement ^^) au lieu de 180, sur un site n'ayant pas très bonne réputation qui plus est (celui qui discount). J'y viendrai certainement aussi.

A ce propos, pourquoi Photoshop plutôt qu'Aperture ? Question d'habitude ou tu as pu essayer les deux et tu as préféré le premier ?

Bon je sais qu'il y a des topics spécifiques que j'irais lire, mais juste pour avoir un élément de réponse rapidement : quand on écrit sur Page ou un tableur mac (connais pas son nom) est-ce que ces doc peuvent être lus par un PC ? Si ce n'est pas le cas peut-on les enregistrer sous une forme qui permet leur partage ? Et l'inverse ? Si on reçoit un fichier Excel par mail, peut-on le lire ? Faut-il obligatoirement installer la suite Office de MS ou bien encore Open Office pour pouvoir partager des docs entre les deux types de machines ? Un doc enregistré sous Open Office Mac est-il lisible par Open Office PC ?


----------



## Alesc (8 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> A ce propos, pourquoi Photoshop plutôt qu'Aperture ? Question d'habitude ou tu as pu essayer les deux et tu as préféré le premier ?


Aperture est plutôt à rapprocher de Lightroom, Photoshop c'est autre chose.
Et Lightroom semble aujourd'hui le bon choix à faire : Aperture n'est clairement pas une solution d'avenir...




chris.24 a dit:


> Bon je sais qu'il y a des topics spécifiques que j'irais lire, mais  juste pour avoir un élément de réponse rapidement : quand on écrit sur  Page ou un tableur mac (connais pas son nom) est-ce que ces doc peuvent  être lus par un PC ? Si ce n'est pas le cas peut-on les enregistrer sous  une forme qui permet leur partage ? Et l'inverse ? Si on reçoit un  fichier Excel par mail, peut-on le lire ? Faut-il obligatoirement  installer la suite Office de MS ou bien encore Open Office pour pouvoir  partager des docs entre les deux types de machines ? Un doc enregistré  sous Open Office Mac est-il lisible par Open Office PC ?


Si tu restes sur les mêmes logiciels (MS Office Mac / Ms Office Windows, Open Office Mac / Open Office Windows), il n'y a pas de souci (à part quelques détails de mise en pages).
Et si tu passes de l'un à l'autre, il faut juste faire attention à enregistrer ton fichier dans un format qui sera lisible par les autres logiciels (a priori les fichiers .doc et .xls sont aujourd'hui passe-partout et ouvrables par tous).


----------



## chris.24 (8 Décembre 2014)

Super, merci pour tes réponses claires !


----------



## pistache18 (8 Décembre 2014)

Chistophe, j'utilise Photoshop car c'est celui que je maîtrise le mieux, ou le moins mal, c'est selon. Et puis il est toujours facile de trouver de bons tutos sur le web. Aperture jamais utilisé.


----------



## rbart (8 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> çà fait quand même 5°C de plus entre le SSD et le HDD en ce moment j'ai 28 aussi.
> j'imagine qu'en été , les 10°C de plus c'est possible.



Franchement, 30 ou 35°C, ça change quoi ?


----------



## pistache18 (8 Décembre 2014)

rbart a dit:


> Franchement, 30 ou 35°C, ça change quoi ?



Rien, Sydney a besoin d'être rassuré dans son choix, je pense. 

Sydney, c'est un faux problème. Dans les tâches type conversions videos ou autres c'est le cpu qui surchauffe pas le disque dur ou le ssd. Ton i7 dans ces conditions avoisinera les 90°, contre 50-60°, pour le i5. Sans compter la ventilation nécessaire pour refroidir cela. La performance maximale est un choix respectable, personne n'est contre, mais il faut bien avoir à l'esprit qu'elle s'obtient au détriment du silence. Question de choix, dans ses priorités.


----------



## rbart (8 Décembre 2014)

Je pense qu'il faut effectivement remettre les choses à leur place.
On peut préférer un Full SSS à un FD pour plein de bonnes raisons (perfs, fiabilité, philosophie ...), mais le coup de la température est particulièrement risible.
Je ne passe pas mon temps à surveiller la température de mon Mac, il marche, il a été testé et validé par Apple, il n'y a pas de raison qu'il prenne feu. 
Et si ça arrive, ça va chier ... :rateau:
J'ai passé l'âge de jouer à overclocker mes PC avec des ventilos, des capteurs de température, des bidouilles dans tous les coins pour gagner 10% de perfs et 200% de problèmes ...


----------



## gege2trois (8 Décembre 2014)

moi ça fait 1 an que je surveille la température de mon 27 de 2013 pas que je sois parano mais parce que je teste mon support de filtre dessus et pour être sur de ne pas mettre en danger les Mac des gens qui seront interressés (même chose avec 2 de 2010) et ma crédibilité 
et lorsque j'ai changé mon DD pour un SSD j'ai été surpris d'avoir une baisse de température de 10° en lancent en même temps Geekbench 3 et Valley par rapport au DD dans la meme situation

c'est la seule raison a cette histoire de température savoir si le fait de mettre un filtre risquait de le faire chauffer plus et c'est non dans le pire des cas 1 ou 2° de plus avec cela en lançant les benchs plusieurs fois de suite


----------



## Alesc (8 Décembre 2014)

gege2trois a dit:


> moi ça fait 1 an que je surveille la température de mon 27 de 2013 pas que je sois parano mais parce que je teste mon support de filtre dessus et pour être sur de ne pas mettre en danger les Mac des gens qui seront interressés (même chose avec 2 de 2010) et ma crédibilité
> et lorsque j'ai changé mon DD pour un SSD j'ai été surpris d'avoir une baisse de température de 10° en lancent en même temps Geekbench 3 et Valley par rapport au DD dans la meme situation
> 
> c'est la seule raison a cette histoire de température savoir si le fait de mettre un filtre risquait de le faire chauffer plus et c'est non dans le pire des cas 1 ou 2° de plus avec cela en lançant les benchs plusieurs fois de suite


10°C sur quoi ? Parce que si j'enlève 10°C de toutes mes températures actuelles, ma machine sera par endroit plus froide que la pièce, c'est magique !!! 

En plus les valeurs des sondes que lit iStat Menus sont à relativiser : je ne sais plus quel bench graphique me donnait des température de 10°C différentes pour les mêmes sondes (_GPU die_ de mémoire)... Arrêtons la paluchade : un HDD (qui doit bouffer entre 5 à 8 watts en lecture, et ne peut pas dégager plus de chaleur que ce qu'il consomme, hein  ) ne fait pas monter toutes les température de 10°C. Et la température ne constitue pas un argument pour choisir entre HDD et SSD : quand on voit ce que dégage la 295 ou le i7 de 4 GHz, le système de refroidissement de la machine est capable de gérer les 8 watts d'un HDD...

Après, comme on l'a dit 10'000 fois dans ce fil, FD, SSD, chacun fait ce qui lui plaît.
Perso je ne me voyais pas acheter une machine avec 3 fois moins de stockage que mon biclou de 2007, et il n'y a rien de pire pour moi que de galérer avec un disque trop plein (faut faire de la place, ça fait ramer, etc.). Le FD 3 To était idéal pour moi :love: : tout (programmes, documents) sur l'iMac, le HDD de sauvegarde de même capacité à côté de l'ordi, et c'est marre ! J'ai de la place, mes programmes et documents courants profitent du SSD, je suis content. 
Après, si d'autres fonctionnent avec une solution de stockage externe et sont heureux, qu'ils prennent le SSD ; à chacun son organisation 

Et on sera tous d'accord pour dire : *vivement les SSD de 3 To abordables*, ça mettra tout le monde d'accord


----------



## eyeworks (8 Décembre 2014)

Mon iMac est chez moi !!! Je rentre dans 30 minutes ! Déballage direct sans passer par la case repas... No douche non plus !!!


----------



## chris.24 (8 Décembre 2014)

Veinard ! 
_
PS : au passage ça me fait penser que je t'avais envoyé un mp resté non lu_


----------



## eyeworks (8 Décembre 2014)

Cet imac est une pure tuerie...

Effectivement, l'écran fait la différence.... même le nez collé à 2cm, on ne voit plus le pixel ! c'est beau !

J'ai un peu galéré pour l'installer, ou plutot pour installer autocad 2015 qui ne se lançait pas. J'ai du tout formater, et le réinstaller, sans problème.

Il faut encore que j'installe la ram...

Pas une saccade, pas de ralentissement... pour l'instant ça chauffe pas, mais je ne me suis pas encore mis à bosser 

Bref, magnifique engin !

Chris, MP lu, je réponds demain en fin am.


----------



## gege2trois (9 Décembre 2014)

10° à la sonde du CPU d'apres MacFan Controle


----------



## Alesc (9 Décembre 2014)

gege2trois a dit:


> 10° à la sonde du CPU d'apres MacFan Controle



Mon CPU est à 33 avec le HDD, si je l'enlève, tu penses que mon i7 sera à 23 ? Un record !! 
Encore une fois ton observation n'est pas une règle générale. 
Pis un CPU ça encaisse 90 sans broncher, faut arrêter de se toucher avec les températures.


----------



## rbart (9 Décembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> Mon CPU est à 33 avec le HDD, si je l'enlève, tu penses que mon i7 sera à 23 ? Un record !!
> Encore une fois ton observation n'est pas une règle générale.
> Pis un CPU ça encaisse 90 sans broncher, faut arrêter de se toucher avec les températures.



Clairement ...
Et les composants ne "crament" pas non plus. Si ça dépasse un seuil (ventilo en panne ...), ils sont sensés se mettre en sécurité.


----------



## chris.24 (9 Décembre 2014)

Commandé le 6, toujours pas reçu le 9 ..........c'est long !


----------



## nemo62 (9 Décembre 2014)

Questions pratiques :
 - Votre facture est à la date de la commande ou de la réception ?
 - Vous êtes débités à la commande ou à la réception ?

Merci.


----------



## Alesc (9 Décembre 2014)

nemo62 a dit:


> Questions pratiques :
> - Votre facture est à la date de la commande ou de la réception ?
> - Vous êtes débités à la commande ou à la réception ?
> 
> Merci.


Sur l'Apple Store, j'ai été débité et facturé le jour de l'expédition, soit deux jours après la commande.


----------



## NestorK (9 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Commandé le 6, toujours pas reçu le 9 ..........c'est long !



Le mien est resté exactement une semaine perdu par UPS à Shanghai. Je l'ai reçu dix jours après l'expédition (avec une petite ristourne d'Apple que je n'ai d'ailleurs pas demandé). Courage !


----------



## chris.24 (9 Décembre 2014)

Ils ont l'air bien chez Apple en effet au niveau SAV, offrir une ristourne pour un retard sans que le client le demande c'est quand même rare !


----------



## eyeworks (9 Décembre 2014)

Marrant.

Sur mon MacBook Air (sous Yosemite) je n'ai pas de problème de déconnection du wifi alors que sur l'iMac ca n'arrête pas ! 

En 10.10.1 sur les deux...

En fait pas marrant du tout !


----------



## pistache18 (9 Décembre 2014)

nemo62 a dit:


> Questions pratiques :
> - Votre facture est à la date de la commande ou de la réception ?
> - Vous êtes débités à la commande ou à la réception ?
> 
> Merci.



C'est la date d'expédition qui est retenue pour la garantie. Débité le jour de l'expédition.

J'ai attendu 1 mois entre le jour de la commande et celui de la réception. Le sur mesure Carte Graphique et FD, allonge le délai de fabrication.


----------



## nemo62 (9 Décembre 2014)

Et le délai entre l'expédition et la réception est de combien ?

Sinon une commande aujourd'hui, c'est un iMac reçu au mieux mi-janvier 2015 si je comprends bien ?


----------



## chinoisurfer (9 Décembre 2014)

plutôt début janvier vu que les délai se sont raccourcis voir extrême fin 2014.


----------



## yannpsq (10 Décembre 2014)

Pour ma part j'ai commandé l'iMac le 18 novembre,
j'ai reçu un sms de confirmation d'expédition samedi 6 décembre
et j'ai été débité lundi 8 décembre.

Il ne me reste plus qu'à réceptionner mon bien qui est estimé arriver au plus tard le 16 décembre.... mais qui ne sera ouvert qu'après le 24 décembre forcément 

Je viens d'imprimer ma facture qui est du 05 décembre.


----------



## chris.24 (10 Décembre 2014)

Ah c'est la torture ça de savoir que l'Imac sera là et de ne pouvoir le déballer qu'une semaine plus tard ! Ça va être dur...


----------



## eyeworks (10 Décembre 2014)

Moi j'ai été débité le jour où le livreur est venu me l'amener !


----------



## NestorK (10 Décembre 2014)

eyeworks a dit:


> Moi j'ai été débité le jour où le livreur est venu me l'amener !


Normalement, c'est bien débit à l'expédition, après ta banque a peut être mis du temps à répercuter l'opération sur ton solde.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h41 ----------




chris.24 a dit:


> Ils ont l'air bien chez Apple en effet au niveau SAV, offrir une ristourne pour un retard sans que le client le demande c'est quand même rare !



C'est à dire qu'au moment ou Apple m'a indemnisé, le SAV pensait avoir "perdu" le colis pour de bon. D'où le petit vent de panique chez nana très sympa que j'ai eu au téléphone. Mais tout est finalement rentré dans l'ordre. 

En revanche, le SAV d'UPS est une vaste blague, puisqu'on m'a gentiment envoyé chier avec un discours qui disait : "le colis arrivera comme prévu même si on ne sait plus où il est". Véridique.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,
Je suis de retour ici pour parler d'autre choses que SSD, FD.
Pour dire que mon Retina est au départ de Shangaï, expédié hier, 
débité cet am par apple.
livraison prévue par UPS lundi ou mardi prochain, reste à pas rater le livreur.
Au pire aller au dépot, je crois qu'on peut programmer un enlevement avant une premiere livraison, si ca nous convient pas. Le dépot UPS est tout de meme a 80 bornes de chez moi. Bon on verra, c'est en route, j'espere que çà mettra pas 10 jours.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h52 ----------

Pour ceux qui commanderaient maintenant, les délais se sont considérablement racourcis, 5 a 7 jours.


----------



## southpark (10 Décembre 2014)

Salut à  tous,

Jai craqué aussi, ayant un Mac pro 2010 avec la configuration suivante :

Mac Pro 2010 processeur Quad-Core Intel Xeon « Nehalem » à 2,8 GHz 16Go Ram, Crucial SSD M4 et Seagate 1To

Je me suis commandé la configuration suivante :

4.0GHz QC i7 Turboboost 4.4GHz
8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X4GB
1TB Fusion Dr (1TB+128GBFlash)
AMD Radeon R9 M295X 4GB GDDR5

Jai lu vos commentaire concernant le Fusion Drive, et perso mon choix c'est tourner vers lui pour pouvoir installer Windows via Boot Camp, car je me suis dit que 256go de SSD avec Windows j'ai eu peur d'êtres trop juste, et pour ce qui est du stockage de mais fichier multimédia à par les photos j'ai un NAS synology, j'espère que je serai pas déçu de ce fusion Drive 

Ce qui est sur par contre ce que je rajouterai certainement de la RAM par aprés  , suis vraiment impatient de recevoir mon IMac, voici mais délai de livraison 

Commander le 03 décembre
Prêt pour expédition : 5-7 jours ouvrables 
Livraison : 19 Dec, 2014 - 23 Dec, 2014 par Livraison standard


----------



## Chanteloux (10 Décembre 2014)

pistache18 a dit:


> Je me surprend à faire du traitement photos des heures durant (8) sans aucun fatigue, là où je saturais au bout de 3 heures avec l'iMac standard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est pas si pire que ça! Mon iMac i7  rétines chauffe un peu effectivement quand j'utilise handbrake, mais c'est loin d'être aussi envahissant que je le craignais, la chaleur reste très douce et modérée et le bruit du ventilateur doux et pas agressant.  i7d'avec mon


----------



## eyeworks (10 Décembre 2014)

Les délais se sont bien réduits ! quand on voit que j'ai attendu le mien 25 jours ! (ça m'a paru interminable...). Et encore je l'ai reçu jeudi dernier et j'aurai du le recevoir le 14 !


----------



## adixya (10 Décembre 2014)

Les amis, je viens de recevoir mon iMac Retina i5 avec CG 4Go, après 29 jours d'attente. Bon, je n'ai jamais eu de mac donc je galère un peu, mais j'ai eu le plaisir de retrouver pas mal de choses de mes idevices via iCloud, je trouve ça génial, j'utilise déjà messages comme feu mon messenger, et je sors d'un FaceTime avec mes parents avec leur tête deux fois plus grosses que la réalité !

Vivement le nouveau logiciel de photos début 2015, pour télécharger toute la photothèque iCloud et la gérer en local, avec répercussion des modifications sur le cloud...

Connaissez vous un bon lecteur de vidéos MKV ? Celui que j'utilise pour le,moment après une brève recherche Google (wonder quelque chose) semble faire des espèces de micro lags assez irritants.

Je vais aller regarder une vidéo 4K sur YouTube pour voir ce que ça donne. Heureusement que j'ai la fibre...


----------



## yannpsq (11 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Ah c'est la torture ça de savoir que l'Imac sera là et de ne pouvoir le déballer qu'une semaine plus tard ! Ça va être dur...



Non j'avais déjà prévu d'acheter mon imac en mai pour mon anniversaire...mais j'ai préféré attendre le rétina....donc je ne suis plus à une semaine près !


----------



## jacghit (11 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> livraison prévue par UPS lundi ou mardi prochain, reste à pas rater le livreur.


Je croyais que UPS envoyait un courriel ou passait un coup de téléphone avant de livrer ?


----------



## Alesc (11 Décembre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Connaissez vous un bon lecteur de vidéos MKV ? Celui que j'utilise pour le,moment après une brève recherche Google (wonder quelque chose) semble faire des espèces de micro lags assez irritants.


Sur le Mac ou sur iPhone/iPad ? Sur le Mac, j'utilise VLC, gratuit, libre et... français ! (Cocorico !) C'est léger, simple, complet et ça marche super bien. L'interface n'est pas super sexy, mais on s'y fait.


----------



## NestorK (11 Décembre 2014)

jacghit a dit:


> Je croyais que UPS envoyait un courriel ou passait un coup de téléphone avant de livrer ?



Non, pas de téléphone, la nana d'UPS que j'ai eu au téléphone a été très clair. Tu es chez toi ou pas chez toi. C'est tout. Sinon, faudra aller au dépôt.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h34 ----------




Alesc a dit:


> Sur le Mac ou sur iPhone/iPad ? Sur le Mac, j'utilise VLC, gratuit, libre et... français ! (Cocorico !) C'est léger, simple, complet et ça marche super bien. L'interface n'est pas super sexy, mais on s'y fait.



VLC forever !


----------



## Maxoubx (11 Décembre 2014)

Des retours sur La CG, permet n'est déçu de la puissance graphique de ce Retina ?


----------



## NestorK (11 Décembre 2014)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> Des retours sur La CG, permet n'est déçu de la puissance graphique de ce Retina ?



 

- La 290x merde chez certains avec du lag sur l'UI de Yosemite (pas chez tout le monde)
- La 295x fonctionne très bien même en jeu par contre ça chauffe !


----------



## adixya (11 Décembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> Sur le Mac ou sur iPhone/iPad ? Sur le Mac, j'utilise VLC, gratuit, libre et... français ! (Cocorico !) C'est léger, simple, complet et ça marche super bien. L'interface n'est pas super sexy, mais on s'y fait.




Ah oui, j'y ai pensé en premier, mais je ne le trouve pas dans le store... Mais peut être qu'il a été retiré en même temps que les versions iOS.


----------



## NestorK (11 Décembre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Ah oui, j'y ai pensé en premier, mais je ne le trouve pas dans le store... Mais peut être qu'il a été retiré en même temps que les versions iOS.



Euh... Y'a déjà eu VLC dans le Mac App Store ? Je l'ai toujours pris perso sur le site de Videolan. Beaucoup de très bonnes apps n'ont jamais mis les pieds sur le Mac App Store qui est loin d'être le canal de diffusion qu'est l'App Store sur iOS (pour plein de raisons très logiques). 

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## Alesc (11 Décembre 2014)

Idem, je ne me sers jamais du Mac App Store, je vais directement sur les sites des développeurs.


----------



## Rez2a (11 Décembre 2014)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> Des retours sur La CG, permet n'est déçu de la puissance graphique de ce Retina ?



Honnêtement non, j'ai acheté mon iMac Retina principalement parceque mon 27" de 2009 commençait à être à la traîne sur les jeux, et c'est plutôt une très bonne surprise. 
Deux choses qui m'ont surpris par rapport aux anciens iMac :

- L'ordi reste froid/tiède, je ne sais pas si c'est le design "bombé" qui veut ça, mais j'ai pas trouvé un endroit chaud même lorsque la CG en prend pour son grade. Mon ancien iMac devenait brûlant au point de pas pouvoir mettre ma main sur la tranche supérieure.

- L'ordi souffle beaucoup en jeu (normal), mais le ventilo retombe très très vite à une vitesse normale lorsqu'on quitte le jeu, au bout de même pas 30 secondes le ventilo est inaudible, là où il fallait quelques minutes à mon ancien iMac pour se remettre.

Je peux faire quelques retours sur les jeux que j'ai testés si ça intéresse des gens !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Décembre 2014)

Rez2a a dit:


> Honnêtement non, j'ai acheté mon iMac Retina principalement parceque mon 27" de 2009 commençait à être à la traîne sur les jeux, et c'est plutôt une très bonne surprise.
> Deux choses qui m'ont surpris par rapport aux anciens iMac :
> 
> - L'ordi reste froid/tiède, je ne sais pas si c'est le design "bombé" qui veut ça, mais j'ai pas trouvé un endroit chaud même lorsque la CG en prend pour son grade. Mon ancien iMac devenait brûlant au point de pas pouvoir mettre ma main sur la tranche supérieure.
> ...




Quel config, ton Retina? 
En attente du mien i7/SSD/295, c'est plutôt de bon augure. 
Je pense que c'est lié au design, j'ai le late 2013, une merveille de silence et de 
refroidissement. L'ancien 27", que j'avais aussi en version 2011, c'était pas çà: il avait plusieurs ventilos, et sans être bruyant, il se faisait plus entendre, et savait être chaud, mais bien moins que mon mac book pro 2008 qui pouvait devenir brulant.


----------



## NestorK (11 Décembre 2014)

Je plussoie. Je joue pas mal en ce moment le week-end notamment (Alien Isolation et Elite Dangerous), le mac est tiède/chaud, mais pas si chaud. C'est surtout le pied qui prend cher, il s'avale la totalité de l'air pulsé par le ventilo. Mais le châssis reste tiède et pas brulant, alors que mon iMac 2012 pouvait devenir brulant.

Le ventilo semble faire du très très bon boulot même si revers de la médaille, il s'entend même au repos (mon 2012 était totalement silencieux). En revanche, quand ça pousse, les deux modèles ont swoosh totalement similaire.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Décembre 2014)

NestorK a dit:


> Je plussoie. Je joue pas mal en ce moment le week-end notamment (Alien Isolation et Elite Dangerous), le mac est tiède/chaud, mais pas si chaud. C'est surtout le pied qui prend cher, il s'avale la totalité de l'air pulsé par le ventilo. Mais le châssis reste tiède et pas brulant, alors que mon iMac 2012 pouvait devenir brulant.
> 
> Le ventilo semble faire du très très bon boulot même si revers de la médaille, il s'entend même au repos (mon 2012 était totalement silencieux). En revanche, quand ça pousse, les deux modèles ont swoosh totalement similaire.



2012, un late 2012?? 
normalement les late 2012, late 2013 et late 2014 Retina sont identiques à l'intérieur, avec un seul ventilo. donc çà doit être pareil, au repos.


----------



## yannpsq (12 Décembre 2014)

Cela devient bon pour moi,livraison ups programmée demain avant la fin de journée ! 

Il ne reste plus qu'à patienter jusqu'au passage du père Noël pour pouvoir en profiter pleinement!


----------



## NestorK (12 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> 2012, un late 2012??
> normalement les late 2012, late 2013 et late 2014 Retina sont identiques à l'intérieur, avec un seul ventilo. donc çà doit être pareil, au repos.



Late 2012 en i7 et 680MX. Je sais que les châssis et la conception des deux iMac sont similaires. Et je te confirme que le 2012 était silencieux au repos ce qui n'est pas totalement le cas du Retina dont les ventilateurs se font légèrement entendre. Le Retina i7 avec la 295x doit certainement être plus chaud en IDLE que les modèles qui le précèdent.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Décembre 2014)

NestorK a dit:


> Late 2012 en i7 et 680MX. Je sais que les châssis et la conception des deux iMac sont similaires. Et je te confirme que le 2012 était silencieux au repos ce qui n'est pas totalement le cas du Retina dont les ventilateurs se font légèrement entendre. Le Retina i7 avec la 295x doit certainement être plus chaud en IDLE que les modèles qui le précèdent.



tu dis les ventilateurs, il y en aurait donc plus d'un?
Je pensais que c'était un seul, comme dans le mien 2013.


----------



## NestorK (12 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> tu dis les ventilateurs, il y en aurait donc plus d'un?
> Je pensais que c'était un seul, comme dans le mien 2013.



Je sais pas pourquoi j'ai mis le pluriel. Mais oui : un ventilateur only.


----------



## Maxoubx (12 Décembre 2014)

Bon les retours pour la CG perso, le jeux ne m&#8217;intéresse pas j'ai une console pour ça  

Ce qui m&#8217;intéresse c'est dans les Rendu, photoshop et final Cut ? 

Également l'interface en général, car sur mon MBPr quand j'ai énormément d'application ouverte j'ai des saccades quand je change de bureau .. par exemple


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Décembre 2014)

Pour info, ceux que çà interesse, on trouve des grosses config du retina à la fnac, ici un i7/ 16 Go / FD 1To / 295, mais sous réserve de dispo.
çà doit revenir au même que chez apple , mais ceux qui ont pas droit aux prix éduc, peuvent avoir 5% avec carte fnac et crédit 0%

http://www.fnac.com/Apple-iMac-Intel-Quad-Core-i7-a-4-0-GHz-27-Retina-5K/a7799615/w-4

Sinon, qu'est ce que j'ai hâte de recevoir le mien, cela devrait être réalité lundi ou mardi, que c'est looooooooooong.


----------



## Rez2a (12 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Quel config, ton Retina?
> En attente du mien i7/SSD/295, c'est plutôt de bon augure.
> Je pense que c'est lié au design, j'ai le late 2013, une merveille de silence et de
> refroidissement. L'ancien 27", que j'avais aussi en version 2011, c'était pas çà: il avait plusieurs ventilos, et sans être bruyant, il se faisait plus entendre, et savait être chaud, mais bien moins que mon mac book pro 2008 qui pouvait devenir brulant.



C'est le i5 avec M295X que j'ai pris, d'après les retours que j'ai lus le i7 a l'air de chauffer un peu. 
C'est dur à dire pour le bruit du Retina au repos, c'est vrai qu'en tendant l'oreille on entend un peu le ventilo même si l'ordi est en train de rien faire, mais il me semble que c'était pareil sur mon iMac 2009 avec i7.

Il faudrait que je trouve de quoi monitorer la température du proc et de la CG en jeu, je suis curieux de voir à combien ça monte. En tout cas, si ils ont réussi à faire un système de ventilation aussi performant qu'il en donne l'air (hop, jeu de mot), je leur tire mon chapeau, ça voudrait dire qu'ils ont réglé le plus gros défaut des anciens iMac, et du coup je serais pas plus étonné que ça que les iMac récents ne connaissent pas les problèmes des anciens 27".
Cela dit, je mettais très régulièrement la pauvre 4850 de mon ancien iMac à genoux pendant plusieurs heures d'affilée en jouant toute la nuit, et après 4 ans d'utilisation y a rien qui m'a lâché.

maxbordeaux, désolé mais j'ai pas de quoi répondre à tes questions, à part que l'interface est totalement fluide avec la M295X... (d'après ce que j'ai vu en Apple Store, elle l'est aussi avec la M290X, mais j'ai pas vu ce que ça donnait avec beaucoup de fenêtres ouvertes).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Décembre 2014)

Rez2a a dit:


> C'est le i5 avec M295X que j'ai pris, d'après les retours que j'ai lus le i7 a l'air de chauffer un peu.
> C'est dur à dire pour le bruit du Retina au repos, c'est vrai qu'en tendant l'oreille on entend un peu le ventilo même si l'ordi est en train de rien faire, mais il me semble que c'était pareil sur mon iMac 2009 avec i7.
> 
> Il faudrait que je trouve de quoi monitorer la température du proc et de la CG en jeu, je suis curieux de voir à combien ça monte. En tout cas, si ils ont réussi à faire un système de ventilation aussi performant qu'il en donne l'air (hop, jeu de mot), je leur tire mon chapeau, ça voudrait dire qu'ils ont réglé le plus gros défaut des anciens iMac, et du coup je serais pas plus étonné que ça que les iMac récents ne connaissent pas les problèmes des anciens 27".
> ...



j'ai longtemps hésité entre i7 et i5 avant de passer ma commande, finalement je me suis lâché pour le i7. on verra bien, mais à mon avis c'est prévu pour encaisser sans broncher, la coque de l'iMac. Ce design qui date de 2 ans me semble un aboutissement qui corrige le défaut des anciens, dégager le graveur a aussi été une très bonne chose. Par contre j'ai pas hésité sur la carte graphique.


----------



## southpark (13 Décembre 2014)

southpark a dit:


> Salut à  tous,
> 
> Jai craqué aussi, ayant un Mac pro 2010 avec la configuration suivante :
> 
> ...



ça bouger sur le site de l'apple store 

Préparation de lexpédition


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Décembre 2014)

southpark a dit:


> ça bouger sur le site de l'apple store
> 
> Préparation de lexpédition



ah, et bien tu vas, comme moi, devoir patienter encore un peu, le mien est parti mardi de Chine, est annoncé le 15 (demain) approximatif sur le site apple, annoncé le 16 sur le tracking ups, repoussé au 17 depuis hier, il a stagné 3 jour en Chine avec le dédouanement etc... et se trouve maintenant en Corée, il devrait, d'après mes recherches, être transféré à Koln en allemagne demain, avant de partir pour le centre ups de mon secteur.
Je suis un peu surpris de cette façon de faire d'apple, je ne m'y attendais pas, je pensais qu'il partirai D'irlande, comme tous les produits apple que j'avais reçu par le passé. Curieux.


----------



## Rez2a (14 Décembre 2014)

Le mien a visité plus de pays que moi aussi, j'ai trouvé ça bizarre qu'il soit parti directement de Chine, je me demande si ils travaillent pas en flux tellement tendu que les ordis partent directement de la chaîne de production et n'ont pas le temps d'être stockés en Irlande. Enfin après je connais rien à leurs manips de transport... mais il était arrivé à temps  (le pire, c'est que je crois que l'endroit où il est resté le plus longtemps est... Roissy, il est arrivé vers 6h du matin et m'a été livré le lendemain dans l'aprem).

Edit : et vous savez quoi ? Je trouve que plus j'utilise mon iMac Retina, plus j'ai l'impression que c'est l'ordi le plus incroyable que j'aie eu entre les mains. Pas pour vous emmerder pendant l'attente de la livraison hein.


----------



## eyeworks (14 Décembre 2014)

je confirme que c'est un ordinateur incroyable ! difficile de travailler sur d'autres machines après... même mon macbook air qui avait une définition supérieur au pro à sa sortie (le pro rétina n'existait pas) me parait flou !!!

C'est que du bonheur... la douloureuse (3000e avec les 12% a été vite oubliée...).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Décembre 2014)

ouai, la douloureuse de près de 2900 et qq euros moi aussi.
il est effectivement incroyable cet écran, et à mon avis , çà va faire drôle de 
regarder les écrans des pc sur lesquels on travaille.
déjà qu'ils sont bien dégueulasses et piquent les yeux comparé à l'écran de mon iMac 27 normal (qui est une bonne dalle quand même)...
allez encore quelque jour et le graal des ordinateurs va arriver pour moi aussi!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h37 ----------




Rez2a a dit:


> Le mien a visité plus de pays que moi aussi, j'ai trouvé ça bizarre qu'il soit parti directement de Chine, je me demande si ils travaillent pas en flux tellement tendu que les ordis partent directement de la chaîne de production et n'ont pas le temps d'être stockés en Irlande. Enfin après je connais rien à leurs manips de transport... mais il était arrivé à temps  (le pire, c'est que je crois que l'endroit où il est resté le plus longtemps est... Roissy, il est arrivé vers 6h du matin et m'a été livré le lendemain dans l'aprem).
> 
> Edit : et vous savez quoi ? Je trouve que plus j'utilise mon iMac Retina, plus j'ai l'impression que c'est l'ordi le plus incroyable que j'aie eu entre les mains. Pas pour vous emmerder pendant l'attente de la livraison hein.



oui çà doit être çà, j'imagine qu'autrement ils auraient fait venir un lot de retina en irlande depuis la chine, pour les dispatcher ensuite. il serait donc parti par exemple vendredi, et je l'aurai eu mercredi qui vient, soit 3 jours ouvrables comme l'actuel.
là çà fera 6 jours ouvrables, soit le double. Mais je pense qu'il peut arriver mardi. Mais surement pas demain, j'aurai des nouvelles du tracking demain matin, avec je pense marqué arrivé en allemagne. On verra.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------

Pour reparler du refroidissement, en regardant tout à l'heure une vue de l'intérieur de la machine (retina ou non) on voit qu'il y a de l'espace vide, les composants ne sont pas serrés comme dans les iMac 2009/2011. 
C'est vraiment une machine bien pensée, et même si le retina i7/295 va chauffer plus que mon non retina de base actuel, je me fais pas de soucis.


----------



## eyeworks (14 Décembre 2014)

Franchement le mien ne chauffe pas et reste froid ! Mais bon, j'ai conscience d'avoir une Ferrari pour aller faire les courses 

Des que je vais bosser sur des gros fichiers autocad, je veillerai si la bête chauffe un peu ou non ! Mais pour l'instant, nada !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Décembre 2014)

eyeworks a dit:


> Franchement le mien ne chauffe pas et reste froid ! Mais bon, j'ai conscience d'avoir une Ferrari pour aller faire les courses
> 
> Des que je vais bosser sur des gros fichiers autocad, je veillerai si la bête chauffe un peu ou non ! Mais pour l'instant, nada !



c'est quoi toi encore, excuse moi, j'ai oublié et pas envie de relire tout le sujet.
i7/ 295?


----------



## eyeworks (14 Décembre 2014)

I7/295/512ssd/24go de ram...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Décembre 2014)

ok, oui je me souviens tu avais changé l'option de stockage 
on aura la même chose sauf SSD 256. J'ai déjà mes deux barrettes de 8. 

pour savoir, ton SSD c'est un samsung ou un sandisk, la fameuse loterie et le petit truc qui me fait un peu flipper, vu que le samsung est plus performant.


----------



## eyeworks (14 Décembre 2014)

Je n'en sais rien, je n'ai pas regardé ! Peu m'importe... Vu mon usage ca ne change rien !


----------



## Rez2a (15 Décembre 2014)

Pour info sur ma machine avec Fusion Drive (SSD SanDisk), j'arrive à un max de 330 MB/s en écriture et 650 MB/s en lecture avec BlackMagic. Aucune idée si c'est bon ou pas, en tout cas ça me suffit largement par rapport à mon ancien 7200 rpm


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Décembre 2014)

Rez2a a dit:


> Pour info sur ma machine avec Fusion Drive (SSD SanDisk), j'arrive à un max de 330 MB/s en écriture et 650 MB/s en lecture avec BlackMagic. Aucune idée si c'est bon ou pas, en tout cas ça me suffit largement par rapport à mon ancien 7200 rpm



oui c'est bon, c'est ce qu'on doit avoir avec un fd
je pense que, comme disent certains test, la différence ne se verra pas au 
quotidien avec l'un ou l'autre.
pour ma part je n'attends pas moins  avec black magic que mes 680 en écriture et 720 en lecture, que j'ai avec mon iMac actuel, sinon je serais déçu!
Sinon, çà approche, mon retina est a Koln en allemagne, et donné pour arriver demain dans la journée!!:love:


----------



## rbart (15 Décembre 2014)

Rez2a a dit:


> C'est le i5 avec M295X que j'ai pris, d'après les retours que j'ai lus le i7 a l'air de chauffer un peu.
> C'est dur à dire pour le bruit du Retina au repos, c'est vrai qu'en tendant l'oreille on entend un peu le ventilo même si l'ordi est en train de rien faire, mais il me semble que c'était pareil sur mon iMac 2009 avec i7.
> 
> Il faudrait que je trouve de quoi monitorer la température du proc et de la CG en jeu, je suis curieux de voir à combien ça monte. En tout cas, si ils ont réussi à faire un système de ventilation aussi performant qu'il en donne l'air (hop, jeu de mot), je leur tire mon chapeau, ça voudrait dire qu'ils ont réglé le plus gros défaut des anciens iMac, et du coup je serais pas plus étonné que ça que les iMac récents ne connaissent pas les problèmes des anciens 27".
> ...



Je suis assez confiant pour la ventilation. Pour les iMac Retina on n'a pas encore de recul, mais pour les iMac 21 et 27 depuis fin 2012 (les fins), je n'ai jamais entendu parler de soucis de surchauffe, de problèmes de CG, de dalles ...
Ils ont l'air bien plus fiables que les précédents.
C'est valable pour les modèles nVidia, on va voir ce que ça donne avec les AMD.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Décembre 2014)

rbart a dit:


> Je suis assez confiant pour la ventilation. Pour les iMac Retina on n'a pas encore de recul, mais pour les iMac 21 et 27 depuis fin 2012 (les fins), je n'ai jamais entendu parler de soucis de surchauffe, de problèmes de CG, de dalles ...
> Ils ont l'air bien plus fiables que les précédents.
> C'est valable pour les modèles nVidia, on va voir ce que ça donne avec les AMD.


oui c'est de que je disais, ce design est un aboutissement, les anciens étaient moins bien fabriqués.
Comme tu dis, reste à voir la carte AMD, c'est la seule nouveauté de cet iMac avec bien sur ce pour quoi on l'a acheté, l'écran! :love:


----------



## gege2trois (15 Décembre 2014)

pour Sydney
tu as fais un beau cadeau a ton acheteur parce que tu as laisser "superdrive" quand tu as calculé l'Argus de ton iMac ce qui a induit en erreur leur calculateur (j'ai fait la meme erreur la 1° fois et quand je l'ai supprimé voici le nouvel argus,le 1° c'était 1420)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h56 ----------

je trouvais que 1500 c'était pas grand chose pour un imac d'un an avec tes options


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Décembre 2014)

oui peut être...
sa côte exact au mien est 1500 avec 8 Go de RAM
mon prix de vente reste dans ma fourchette, donc çà va,
et il est parti de suite ;-)


----------



## southpark (15 Décembre 2014)

southpark a dit:


> ça bouger sur le site de l'apple store
> 
> Préparation de lexpédition



voila le mien quitte la chine

16 Dec 2014 	00:36:52 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit. 
15 Dec 2014 	21:01:15 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Tnt Location 
15 Dec 2014 	20:56:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
15 Dec 2014 	20:41:28 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
15 Dec 2014 	20:35:53 	Shanghai 	Shipment Collected From Customer 

livraison ce 22


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Décembre 2014)

le mien est prévu pour demain!!!!
1 mois pour un ordi, c'est un record pour moi entre l'achat et la livraison.
Je trouve ce chemin de livraison vraiment compliqué.


----------



## yannpsq (15 Décembre 2014)

Le mien est arrivé vendredi midi, il était parti de "netherland"


----------



## boxster31 (16 Décembre 2014)

Personnellement, j'utilise le mien depuis une 15aine de jours...i7, 512 Google Ssd Samsung et 295.

Mes remarques :

L'écran est une tuerie... J'ai raccordé mon ancien Dell ultrasharp 2711 qui est un bon écran a la base...  A part que la, tout paraît degueulasse. Le Retina c'est autre chose.

Testé le bench Valley
, tous réglages a donf...

Le son de la bécane est énorme,surtout comparé à mon ex MacBook pro i7 2010;

Pour m'amuser : grand amateur de Civ 5, quel bonheur d'utiliser le jeux tous les réglages a fond, pas un ralentissement, un pur bonheur visuel.

Après, j'ai achete l'iMac Retina pour mon boulot, ( traitement de texte, tableur, photos et Sketchup. Inconvénient : l'affichage est devenu tellement fin que j'ai du mal à choper les lignes avec précision. Par contre mes représentations sont devenues beaucoup plus fines et belles.


Côté chauffage ... Ça reste plutôt froid, vu avec istat. Le ventilons par contre est audible quasi en permanence.

Dans l'ensemble, je suis extremét'content de mon achat.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2014)

Hier soir je me couche, il est a Roissy, livraison programmée dans les temps à aujourd'hui.
Ce matin je me lève, livraison retardée à demain mercredi.
et à l'instant, départ de Roissy, livraison dans les temps à aujourd'hui.
Je me demande comme il vont faire, il est sensé passé par Fleville près de Nancy et partir de là et faire un 100aine de borne en camionnette pour arriver chez moi.
La je vois pas comment ils vont faire, il y a peut être deux tournée, une du matin une de l'après midi  dans ce cas je le receptionnerai en fin de journée???
à suivre mais quel supplice cette livraison, quand je dis que ce mac est le graal des ordinateur, il se fait attendre jusqu'au bout. J'ai tellement hâte de rejoindre le cercle des chanceux qui l'ont reçu...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h03 ----------




boxster31 a dit:


> Personnellement, j'utilise le mien depuis une 15aine de jours...i7, 512 Google Ssd Samsung et 295.
> 
> Mes remarques :
> 
> ...




Peux tu regarder dans istat la vitesse du ventilo?
sur mon iMac actuel il tourne à 1190 tr environ, sa vitesse normale.
Très silencieux.
Merci


----------



## ArseniK (16 Décembre 2014)

J'ai commandé le mien a la fnac le 11 :rateau:
j'ai pris la fameuse config : I7 - 1To - 295 - 16Go 
prix de base 3225E et des brouettes et avec les 5% adhérents 3134 (ça me paye les 8GO de ram en plus a 36E seulement  )
+ seagate 2To USB3 mobile 

j'ai déjà le seagate mais le mac d'apres eux je peut me brosser pour l'avoir avant la fin de l'année :rose:   

Mais j'ai été débité hier  je prie !!!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2014)

ArseniK a dit:


> J'ai commandé le mien a la fnac le 11 :rateau:
> j'ai pris la fameuse config : I7 - 1To - 295 - 16Go
> prix de base 3225E et des brouettes et avec les 5% adhérents 3134 (ça me paye les 8GO de ram en plus a 36E seulement  )
> + seagate 2To USB3 mobile
> ...



ouai je faisais çà aussi avant, j'achetais mes macs a la fnac avec 5% adhérent et paiement 10x.
Je préfère l'apple store education, la remise est un poil meilleur (6% je crois) et j'ai le mac que je veux. J'ai regardé aussi sur le site de la fnac, ils proposent ces grosses config, mais aucune avec le SSD, et en plus pas dispo de suite non plus.
Je préfère l'apple store. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h55 ----------

Je vais aussi pouvoir comparer les deux mac côte à côte pendant quelques jours, l'acheteur viens chercher mon actuel à la fin de la semaine 
Faire aussi quelques taches pour voir la différence entre le i5 3,2 et la bombe i7 4 GHz


----------



## ArseniK (16 Décembre 2014)

malheureusement pour moi je ne suis plus étudiant donc aucune remise :rateau:
et je vais éviter l'applestore car j'étais a deux doigts de valider la commande chez eux, et quand j'ai demandé un mini geste co, le mec m'a dit "ba ma repsonsable me dit la prochaine fois que vous achetez un produit apple"...

a savoir que la semaine précédente j'étais déjà a : 605E d'ipad air 2 et 1134E de macbook air


----------



## Alesc (16 Décembre 2014)

Ma copine est étudiante dans une fac AOC, ça veut dire 13%  
Ça commence à faire !


----------



## gege2trois (16 Décembre 2014)

apparemment sur l'applestore en ligne (aux dire de certains) ils ne demandent pas de justificatifs VRAI ou FAUX ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2014)

gege2trois a dit:


> apparemment sur l'applestore en ligne (aux dire de certains) ils ne demandent pas de justificatifs VRAI ou FAUX ?


ils ne m'ont jamais demandé, mais je suis dans l'educ, donc ils peuvent me le demander, je leur fournirai avec plaisir. 

sur le store normal mon retina i7 /8Go /256SSD / CG295 revient à 3099 exactement, en educ j'ai payé 2913,60 ce qui fait bien 6% de remise ;-)
en étudiant AOC alors ce serait un peu moins de 2700.


----------



## gege2trois (16 Décembre 2014)

donc c'est vrai


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2014)

gege2trois a dit:


> donc c'est vrai


surement
avec le prix AOC, c'est aussi valable pour les personnels, pas que les étudiants, je viens de voir çà... 
ce qui ferait mon Retina haut de gamme à peine plus cher que l'entrée de gamme au tarif normal

Bon sinon, mon mac vient d'arriver à Chilly Mazarin, livraison toujours prévu aujourd'hui. Si c'est le cas, il va arriver en fin d'aprem. A suivre, la soirée va être palpitante. Mais je m'attend à une n-ieme modification de date, au pire demain, çà c'est sur.
Allez on y croit !
Je crois qu'on est tous pareil, comme des gosses en attente de leur nouveau jouet! :-D


----------



## Alesc (16 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> surement
> avec le prix AOC, c'est aussi valable pour les personnels, pas que les étudiants, je viens de voir çà...
> ce qui ferait mon Retina haut de gamme à peine plus cher que l'entrée de gamme au tarif normal
> 
> ...


De tout le trajet de la machine, je n'ai eu aucun changement de date. Livrée le jour prévu ! Je croise les doigts pour que ce soit pareil pour toi, mais il n'y a pas de raison


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> De tout le trajet de la machine, je n'ai eu aucun changement de date. Livrée le jour prévu ! Je croise les doigts pour que ce soit pareil pour toi, mais il n'y a pas de raison



si moi j'en ai eu : apple l'a toujours donné le 15, ups des le départ l'a donné le 16, samedi c'est passé au 18 puis au 17, lundi matin, soit hier, au 16 jusque hier soir.
ce matin au 17, puis comme j'ai dit, de nouveau au 16 en fin de journée. 
Et c'est toujours le cas.
raaaa c'est long.
Si, je pense que c'est possible, s'il arrive a fleville en début d'aprem, il arrivera dans l'aprem chez moi. mais la il faut qu'il quitte la région parisienne. ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h40 ----------




ArseniK a dit:


> malheureusement pour moi je ne suis plus étudiant donc aucune remise :rateau:
> et je vais éviter l'applestore car j'étais a deux doigts de valider la commande chez eux, et quand j'ai demandé un mini geste co, le mec m'a dit "ba ma repsonsable me dit la prochaine fois que vous achetez un produit apple"...
> 
> a savoir que la semaine précédente j'étais déjà a : 605E d'ipad air 2 et 1134E de macbook air



il est bien ton iPad air 2, j'ai le premier iPad retina, vu ce que j'en fais, il me va très bien , un peu lourd comparé aux air, mais bon.. je l'utilise beaucoup mon iPad mais pour des trucs basiques: surf, mail, vidéos on line, vidéos dans l'iPad...
j'avais fait pareil que pour le mac retina: j'avais un ipad 2 récent, mais je l'ai changé des que le retina était sorti.


----------



## ArseniK (16 Décembre 2014)

j'ai prit la air 2 acr j'avais le 4 retina donc effectivement vla le changement  entre les bords noirs en moins le poids et la qualité 
et surtout le mien étais en 16... là je l'ai en 64


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2014)

ArseniK a dit:


> j'ai prit la air 2 acr j'avais le 4 retina donc effectivement vla le changement  entre les bords noirs en moins le poids et la qualité
> et surtout le mien étais en 16... là je l'ai en 64



oui j'imagine que çà doit être confortable. le mien est un 32, 16 dans un ipad c'est trop peu. En iphone çà passe, mais pas en ipad.


----------



## Alesc (16 Décembre 2014)

Moi je me sens à l'étroit dans mon iPhone 64 Go...
J'avais 80 Go sur mon iPod Classic, ça m'allait bien : je pouvais mettre toute ma bibliothèque en 256.
Là, avec les photos et les app, sur le téléphone, je suis obligé de sélectionner ce que je veux mettre en musique, ça me saoule... Avec 128 je serai large par contre, vivement mon iPhone 6S ou 7 !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> Moi je me sens à l'étroit dans mon iPhone 64 Go...
> J'avais 80 Go sur mon iPod Classic, ça m'allait bien : je pouvais mettre toute ma bibliothèque en 256.
> Là, avec les photos et les app, sur le téléphone, je suis obligé de sélectionner ce que je veux mettre en musique, ça me saoule... Avec 128 je serai large par contre, vivement mon iPhone 6S ou 7 !



oui pour çà c'est sur!
je n'aime pas écouter de la musique sur un téléphone.


----------



## ArseniK (16 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> oui j'imagine que çà doit être confortable. le mien est un 32, 16 dans un ipad c'est trop peu. En iphone çà passe, mais pas en ipad.



tout a fait je suis au 5s et 16 ça me va (deezer m'aide )


----------



## chris.24 (16 Décembre 2014)

_"Préparation de lexpédition"

_3ème étape pour le mien donc (commandé le 10). Il peut partir aujourd'hui le 16 (5 jours ouvrés) comme le 18 (7 jours ouvrés)...

Et dire que le plus long reste à venir...  :casse:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2014)

ArseniK a dit:


> tout a fait je suis au 5s et 16 ça me va (deezer m'aide )


oui deezer, c'est interessant car pas besoin de stocker, mais il faut de la 4g ou 3g,  mais je n'aime pas le son, trop compressé, c'est vraiment désagréable, encore plus qu'un mp3

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h06 ----------




chris.24 a dit:


> _"Préparation de l&#8217;expédition"
> 
> _3ème étape pour le mien donc (commandé le 10). Il peut partir aujourd'hui le 16 (5 jours ouvrés) comme le 18 (7 jours ouvrés)...
> 
> Et dire que le plus long reste à venir...  :casse:



On est tous passé par la.
Courage.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h07 ----------

email d'apple à l'instant , retard de livraison.
sachant qu'apple l'annoncait pour hier, peut etre va il arriver cet am quand meme
comme le dit encore ups?
rahhhhh çà devient insoutenable cette livraison!


----------



## eyeworks (16 Décembre 2014)

Moi j'ai eu 12% car étudiant l'année dernière... Mais mes codes arrivent à expiration, c'est la dernière fois que j'en profite...


----------



## ArseniK (16 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> oui deezer, c'est interessant car pas besoin de stocker, mais il faut de la 4g ou 3g,  mais je n'aime pas le son, trop compressé, c'est vraiment désagréable, encore plus qu'un mp3




pas forcément, maintenant deezer propose d'acouter le son en haute qualité  ou pas c'es( au choix
étant moi-même musicien depuis une dizaine d'année je préfère largement le nouveau son deezer à mes mp3 ^^ j'ai les deux sur l'iphone la différence est flagrante maintenant 

et on peut tout télécharger en wifi et ça prend quand meme moins de place :rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2014)

ArseniK a dit:


> pas forcément, maintenant deezer propose d'acouter le son en haute qualité  ou pas c'es( au choix
> étant moi-même musicien depuis une dizaine d'année je préfère largement le nouveau son deezer à mes mp3 ^^ j'ai les deux sur l'iphone la différence est flagrante maintenant
> 
> et on peut tout télécharger en wifi et ça prend quand meme moins de place :rateau:


ah çà a changé alors! il faut que je réessaye.


----------



## Alesc (16 Décembre 2014)

Pour de la musique en mobilité, j'avoue que je ne m'embête pas avec du lossless : c'est du MP4 320 CBR, dans le train avec mes intra, ça me va amplement 

Sinon Sidney, j'ai regardé mon suivi : je vis en IDF, Mon iMac m'a été livré le lendemain aprem de son passage à  Chilly-Mazarin.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2014)

Alesc a dit:


> Pour de la musique en mobilité, j'avoue que je ne m'embête pas avec du lossless : c'est du MP4 320 CBR, dans le train avec mes intra, ça me va amplement
> 
> Sinon Sidney, j'ai regardé mon suivi : je vis en IDF, Mon iMac m'a été livré le lendemain aprem de son passage à  Chilly-Mazarin.


c'est bien possible, çà me semble difficile qu'il arrive encore aujourd'hui.


----------



## chris.24 (16 Décembre 2014)

C'est passé en .........."expédié" !!!  :king:

Livraison prévue le 29 ! _(annoncée entre le 30 dec et le 5 janvier au départ)_


----------



## ArseniK (16 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> C'est passé en .........."expédié" !!!  :king:
> 
> Livraison prévue le 29 ! _(annoncée entre le 30 dec et le 5 janvier au départ)_



t'as de la chance


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2014)

bon ben je viens d'appeler UPS, parce que j'en ai marre d'attendre, le statut n'a pas changé depuis 11 h ce matin, il est toujours a Chilly Mazarin et sera bien en livraison demain matin. Comme çà c'est clair.


----------



## Rez2a (16 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> bon ben je viens d'appeler UPS, parce que j'en ai marre d'attendre, le statut n'a pas changé depuis 11 h ce matin, il est toujours a Chilly Mazarin et sera bien en livraison demain matin. Comme çà c'est clair.



Ça avait fait pareil pour moi, arrivée en France, livraison prévue le lendemain, puis mise à jour et livraison prévue le jour même, et puis finalement livraison effectuée le lendemain. 
Un peu chiant de voir que le colis traverse plusieurs pays en un temps record et met plus de 24h à être livré après être arrivé en france à 5h du mat mais bon... allez, plus qu'un jour à attendre 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------




rbart a dit:


> Je suis assez confiant pour la ventilation. Pour les iMac Retina on n'a pas encore de recul, mais pour les iMac 21 et 27 depuis fin 2012 (les fins), je n'ai jamais entendu parler de soucis de surchauffe, de problèmes de CG, de dalles ...
> Ils ont l'air bien plus fiables que les précédents.
> C'est valable pour les modèles nVidia, on va voir ce que ça donne avec les AMD.



Désolé pour le double post mais juste pour réagir là-dessus, y a des mecs qui se sont amusés à vraiment mettre un iMac (2012-2014) à genoux sur une durée prolongée ?

Parceque pour moi, c'est la plus grosse différence qu'il y ait entre un iMac et un Mac Pro : les deux ont à peu près la même puissance brute en config de base (j'aurais tendance à dire que le MP est un peu plus performant pour les calculs, et l'iMac pas mal plus performant pour les jeux), mais l'un est fait pour enquiller des tâches lourdes pendant des heures alors que l'autre a la réputation de s'user très vite avec cette utilisation.

Ça serait intéressant de voir si les iMac d'aujourd'hui peuvent enchaîner des grosses tâches régulièrement de façon prolongée sans conséquence sur leur durée de vie (sans faire de l'encodage vidéo 24/24 non plus) ; si c'était le cas, ça remettrait pas mal en cause le positionnement du Mac Pro actuel.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2014)

Rez2a a dit:


> Ça avait fait pareil pour moi, arrivée en France, livraison prévue le lendemain, puis mise à jour et livraison prévue le jour même, et puis finalement livraison effectuée le lendemain.
> Un peu chiant de voir que le colis traverse plusieurs pays en un temps record et met plus de 24h à être livré après être arrivé en france à 5h du mat mais bon... allez, plus qu'un jour à attendre
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------
> ...



non je fais pas trop çà, l'encode video, j'en fait pas assez pour mettre a genoux un iMac.
Je me souviens qu'il y a 10 ans environ, avec un bon vieux eMac G4, il fallait une nuit entière pour encoder un dvd en divx 
le truc que je fais qui demandera le plus de puissance, c'est les RAW de mon D800 avec capture one, çà pompe du processeur (et de la carte graphique) et pas mal de ram. Donc avec i7 la carte 4Go et 24 Go de RAM, je devrais pas avoir de soucis de puissance.
Je regarderai comment se comporte la machine (chauffe, bruit ...).
Mais non, l'encodage vidéo, çà m'arrive rarement.


----------



## chris.24 (16 Décembre 2014)

Vous faites comment pour suivre le colis ? Le transporteur est TNT, le n° de suivi chez eux est de 9 chiffre pour l'international et le n° de suivi que m'a donné Apple est de 11 chiffres...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Vous faites comment pour suivre le colis ? Le transporteur est TNT, le n° de suivi chez eux est de 9 chiffre pour l'international et le n° de suivi que m'a donné Apple est de 11 chiffres...



moi c'est UPS


----------



## Alesc (16 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Vous faites comment pour suivre le colis ? Le transporteur est TNT, le n° de suivi chez eux est de 9 chiffre pour l'international et le n° de suivi que m'a donné Apple est de 11 chiffres...


Dans quelques jours, tu pourras cliquer dans l'interface pour suivre ta livraison avec le numéro de suivi du fournisseur (UPS ou TNT).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Décembre 2014)

cette fois c'est bon, il va arriver! sms de confirmation d'apple!
J'ai mis à profit la journée d'hier pour chercher un disque dur de travail, j'hésite encore entre deux modèles de 4 To chacun:
Le Western digital my book studio pour mac et le Western digital thunderbolt duo.
Il s'agit d'un disque de travail et non de back up (pour compléter mon SSD 256 de l'imac retina). 
J'ai actuellement deux disques WD 2To basiques (modèles PC) que je compte utiliser pour les back up du 4To que je compte prendre.
Si j'hésite encore entre les deux cités précédemment, c'est en raison de quelques différences! 
Dans les deux cas, ils sont formatés d'entrée pour OSX, avec des logiciels inclus, ce qui est séduisant. dans les deux cas ils ont une finition "mac" en alu et un fonctionnement silencieux (pas de ventilo), les tests que j'ai pu lire vantent cette qualité pour l'un comme pour l'autre, idéal pour un disque de travail qui fonctionnera en permanence.
Ce qui me fait hésiter c'est: le prix, 200 euros pour le studio en USB3 et un peu moins de 500 pour le TB duo, qui est en fait composé de deux disques de 2To avec comme avantages la possibilité de le mettre en RAID 0 pour doubler la vitesse et le fait qu'il soit thunderbolt libère une prise USB sur l'iMac . Et en plus on peut remplacer très facilement les disques.
voila, pas évident, le studio à 200 euros me tenterai plus, après la douloureuse de près de 3000 euros, j'aimerai peut être en garder pour autre chose que l'informatique en ces périodes de fêtes!
les liens vers les deux disques:
http://www.wdc.com/fr/products/products.aspx?id=200

http://www.wdc.com/fr/products/products.aspx?id=630


----------



## Alesc (17 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> cette fois c'est bon, il va arriver! sms de confirmation d'apple!
> J'ai mis à profit la journée d'hier pour chercher un disque dur de travail, j'hésite encore entre deux modèles de 4 To chacun:
> Le Western digital my book studio pour mac et le Western digital thunderbolt duo.
> Il s'agit d'un disque de travail et non de back up (pour compléter mon SSD 256 de l'imac retina).
> ...


Là c'est clairement une question de moyens et de choix : le TB se justifie ici (2 disques dur en RAID 0 sur un TB, ça doit dépoter...).
Par contre, si tu optes pour ce système : attention aux backups : le RAID 0 de HDD, c'est un sport à risques 

Et les WD sont vraiment chouettes et bien finis ! En plus, ils sont fournis avec une solution de chiffrage matérielle, ça c'est chouette. Mais j'avais finalement pris un LaCie pour une raison toute con : c'est l'absence d'interrupteur sur les WD. Je ne me sers de mes HDD externes que pour les sauvegardes, ça me gonflerait de devoir tout éjecter le bordel à chaque allumage ou sortie de veille de ma machine.


----------



## NestorK (17 Décembre 2014)

@Sydney : 

Tu prends un SSD petit mais très rapide pour avoir un ordi qui bouge mais tu complètes par un disque de "travail" externe dont le plus rapide serait un "petit" Raid 0 de 2 disques (j'en ai un équivalent chez Lacie, c'est 300 m/s en écriture lecture donc beaucoup - beaucoup - plus lent que ton SSD et tu payes le Thunderbolt pour un éventuel chainage car en débit c'est useless). 

Perso, je bosserai plutôt sur le SSD pour ensuite pousser le boulot terminé sur un simple disque de stockage en prenant le disque externe le moins cher de ta sélection (si tant est bien entendu que tes projets ne soient pas des montages vidéos à la taille démesurée).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Décembre 2014)

on verra, pour l'instant je ne manque pas de stockage!
ceci dit, le Retina est arrivé!
Je n'arrive pas à me connecter au forum mac ge, je sais pas pourquoi, le mot de passe est différent de celui du site macge, et la je peux plus le remettre, 5 tentatives, 15 minutes à attendre.
Donc pour l'instant j'écris sur l'ancien mac, et çà fait déjà bizarre on dirait que c'est tout flou 
des idées pour arriver a connecter au forum mac ge? le mot de passe est différent du site apparement, comment faire pour le réinitialier?
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h46 ----------

c'est bon çà marche le mot de passe des forums étaient différents de site mac ge, j'avais oublié ce détail.
Première impression, cet écran est MAGNIFIQUE, j'ai l'autre allumé à côté, c'est très dur d'y revenir ;-)
Sinon: j'ai un SSD samsung, faut que je fasse le black magic speed test pour voir.
un détail curieux, je démarre aussi lentement qu'un disque mécanique, 45 sec environ, la ou le meme SSD de mon iMac 2013 démarre en moins de 15 sec.
L'usage semble aussi rapide que sur l'ancien, tout se lance super rapidement. J'ai déjà caractérisé l'écran avec ma sonde Xrite. 
Concernant le disque de travail, c'est vrai c'est bête de prendre le TB a 500 euros, je vais prendre le my book studio 4To USB 3. De toute façon, la majeur partie du travail se fait sur le SSD.

zapper la pram démarrage en 13 secondes :-D
reste à installer la ram.
Speed test conforme à l'ancien, 670 write 720 read ;-)
Machine ultra silencieuse en fonctionnement normal, mais un peu plus chaude que le 2013 i5. Je suis dans les 40/45 la ou l'autre est dans les 30/35 .
Mais on s'y attendais, non?
Ventilo a 1200 comme l'autre.


----------



## Rez2a (17 Décembre 2014)

Cool que tu l'aies enfin reçu ! Comme toi, je souffre quand j'utilise un iMac 27" standard maintenant, alors que la résolution est pourtant vraiment pas dégueulasse. C'est fou comme un écran peut devenir "vieux" du jour au lendemain.


----------



## southpark (17 Décembre 2014)

southpark a dit:


> voila le mien quitte la chine
> 
> 16 Dec 2014 	00:36:52 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit.
> 15 Dec 2014 	21:01:15 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Tnt Location
> ...



vais avoir la meme blague que j'ai eu avec mon Iphone 6 plus avec TNT mon Colis est à Bruxelles donc à 40 minute de Chez moi , et il sera livrer que ce 22 parce que Apple prévoit ce jour la , c'est frustrant 

17 Dec 2014 	11:13:46 	Brussels 	Shipment Arrived At Tnt Location 
17 Dec 2014 	07:41:54 	Brussels 	Shipment Received At Tnt Location 
17 Dec 2014 	06:42:05 	Brussels Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
17 Dec 2014 	06:41:28 	Brussels Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
17 Dec 2014 	02:46:19 	Brussels Hub 	Shipment Received At Tnt Location 
16 Dec 2014 	20:23:29 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
16 Dec 2014 	20:00:00 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
16 Dec 2014 	19:47:00 	Ide Centre 	Shipment In Transit. 
16 Dec 2014 	10:17:24 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
16 Dec 2014 	00:36:52 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit. 
15 Dec 2014 	21:01:15 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Tnt Location 
15 Dec 2014 	20:56:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
15 Dec 2014 	20:41:28 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
15 Dec 2014 	20:35:53 	Shanghai 	Shipment Collected From Customer 

status 

Date enlèvement	Status
 	16 Dec 2014 	Exception


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Décembre 2014)

traitement de RAW avec capture one, çà bouffe bien la RAM, avec 24 Go, il reste 8 de libre.
dès qu'on manipule les curseurs sur le RAW, les coeurs montent ponctuellement à 70°C, pour retomber aussitôt d'après istatmenu.
j'ai commandé le mybook studio en aluminium spécial mac, 4To usb3 pour 200 euros.


----------



## chris.24 (17 Décembre 2014)

southpark a dit:


> vais avoir la meme blague que j'ai eu avec mon Iphone 6 plus avec TNT mon Colis est à Bruxelles donc à 40 minute de Chez moi , et il sera livrer que ce 22 parce que Apple prévoit ce jour la , c'est frustrant


Tu dois pouvoir aller à l'entrepôt de TNT et retirer toi-même ton colis, appelle-les pour voir si c'est possible. A mon avis ils n'auront rien contre : ce sera toujours une livraison de moins à faire pour eux et pour laquelle ils auront été payé quand même...


----------



## eyeworks (18 Décembre 2014)

Vous pouvez me rappeler comment on fait pour savoir la marque du ssd ? Moi c'est SM. Samsung ?


----------



## ledu26 (18 Décembre 2014)

Sydney, un petit FeedBack sur ton SSD ? L'utilisation

J'hésite toujours entre FD 3To et FD 512Go


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Décembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Sydney, un petit FeedBack sur ton SSD ? L'utilisation
> 
> J'hésite toujours entre FD 3To et FD 512Go



salut, 
c'est un Samsung (donc c'est bon), le meme que celui que j'avais déjà donc 
ultra rapide autour de 650 en écriture et 700 en lecture
démarrage entre 10 et 15 secondes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h49 ----------




eyeworks a dit:


> Vous pouvez me rappeler comment on fait pour savoir la marque du ssd ? Moi c'est SM. Samsung ?



oui SM c'est samsung
SM0256F pour le mien, le sandisk serait SD.
J'ai vu que dans mon petit Lacie SSD Thunderbolt 128 Go, c'est un san disk, ils sont 150 Mb plus lent que les samsung. :-(

je vais radoter, mais cet écran est une vraie merveille, les photos sont d'une netteté stupéfiante, et les polices de caractère également, c'est un vrai régal. 
J'ai toujours l'iMac normal à côté, il part demain, on se rend vraiment compte de la différence. Je l'avais déjà vue en magasin, mais là, tranquille à la maison on s'en rend
encore mieux compte.
Mais certaines choses ne sont pas toujours à leur avantage, par exemple , pour prendre un exemple que j'ai sous les yeux à l'instant : les petits "boutons" sur le forum macge "éditer" , "citer" etc... ont un rendu
moins flatteur que sur l'iMac normal ;-) Mais pour les textes sur internet , c'est d'un confort inégalé pour les yeux et la fatigue oculaire.


----------



## rbart (18 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> salut,
> c'est un Samsung (donc c'est bon), le meme que celui que j'avais déjà donc
> ultra rapide autour de 650 en écriture et 700 en lecture
> démarrage entre 10 et 15 secondes.
> ...


Le Sandisk U100 128Go du Lacie est une vraie rave en écriture dès qu'il est un peu plein ...
Des débits catastrophiques, je l'avais, je l'ai remplacé par un Samsung 840 EVO, c'est le jour et la nuit.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Décembre 2014)

rbart a dit:


> Le Sandisk U100 128Go du Lacie est une vraie rave en écriture dès qu'il est un peu plein ...
> Des débits catastrophiques, je l'avais, je l'ai remplacé par un Samsung 840 EVO, c'est le jour et la nuit.


oui je l'ai remarqué aussi.


----------



## eyeworks (18 Décembre 2014)

Ok merci ! C'est cool...


----------



## southpark (18 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Tu dois pouvoir aller à l'entrepôt de TNT et retirer toi-même ton colis, appelle-les pour voir si c'est possible. A mon avis ils n'auront rien contre : ce sera toujours une livraison de moins à faire pour eux et pour laquelle ils auront été payé quand même...



oui il devrais avoir moyen , mais suis trop fainéant de me taper Bruxelles c'est le Bordel 

par contre TNT , malgré que j'ai l'habitude c'est vraiment à rien comprendre sur leur site j'ai ceci 

Closed On Delivery Attempt. Follow Up Actions Underway*

et sur le site de Apple cela :

Destinataire absent - Veuillez contacter le transporteur pour convenir d'un nouveau rendez-vous

ce qui est imposible et pas quitter la maison aujourd'hui 

j'ai envoyé un message via le formulaire de contact de TNT on verra bien


----------



## southpark (18 Décembre 2014)

southpark a dit:


> oui il devrais avoir moyen , mais suis trop fainéant de me taper Bruxelles c'est le Bordel
> 
> par contre TNT , malgré que j'ai l'habitude c'est vraiment à rien comprendre sur leur site j'ai ceci
> 
> ...



Voilà et une réponse par mail , et mieux encore TNT Bruxelles vient de m'appeler il mette mon IMac retina en livraison pour demain , si Apple n'avais pas mît le message destinataire absent sur leur site ( malgré que je sûre que tnt est pas passer )je pense que j'aurais jamais contacté Tnt, et si vraiment livraison demain tnt remontra dans mon estime


----------



## gege2trois (18 Décembre 2014)

ça serait pas la 1° fois qu'un livreur (si c'est un nouveau ou un remplaçant c'est pire) ne se casse pas la tête à chercher une adresse si elle lui complique la vie


----------



## southpark (18 Décembre 2014)

gege2trois a dit:


> ça serait pas la 1° fois qu'un livreur (si c'est un nouveau ou un remplaçant c'est pire) ne se casse pas la tête à chercher une adresse si elle lui complique la vie



c'est possible parce je suis sur que il est pas passer 

par contre sur le site de Apple et TNT c'était indiquer livraison le 22, mais ce qui ma quand meme fait contacté TNT via le formulaire de contact en ligne et ça marche il réponde rapidement , c'est que Apple indiquait personne lors du passage du transporteur! et j'ai déjà reçu des commande de Apple avant la date indiquer sur leur suivi de commande , donc demain debout 9h pour l'attende de TNT , la suite demain


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Décembre 2014)

beaucoup d'entre vous ont pris l'apple care? 
J'ai faillit la prendre en meme temps que ma commande du mac, mais pour alléger la facture, je l'ai pas prise.
Mais je compte la prendre, c'est mon 7eme mac, je ne l'avais jamais prise sur les autres, mais la j'ai bien envie, j'ai jamais eu une si belle machine avec les options les plus élevées, sans parler de cette dalle 5k :love:
En fait les 6 autres mac, c'était tous des modèle de base, auquels j'avais simplement rajouté de la ram moi même
sauf le dernier, avec l'option SSD. ;-)


----------



## Alesc (18 Décembre 2014)

Moi je le prends à chaque fois avec mes iMacs. C'est abordable, et ça m'a bien rendu service quand le technicien est venu changer 2 fois la dalle du 24" à la maison !


----------



## southpark (18 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> beaucoup d'entre vous ont pris l'apple care?
> J'ai faillit la prendre en meme temps que ma commande du mac, mais pour alléger la facture, je l'ai pas prise.
> Mais je compte la prendre, c'est mon 7eme mac, je ne l'avais jamais prise sur les autres, mais la j'ai bien envie, j'ai jamais eu une si belle machine avec les options les plus élevées, sans parler de cette dalle 5k :love:
> En fait les 6 autres mac, c'était tous des modèle de base, auquels j'avais simplement rajouté de la ram moi même
> sauf le dernier, avec l'option SSD. ;-)



je pense que avant la fin de la premiére année de garantie je prendrai aussi l'apple care  pour mon mac pro de 2010 je l'avais prit


----------



## chris.24 (18 Décembre 2014)

Je vais aussi la prendre je pense (50 % chez Iconcept), j'ai trop lu de mésaventures avec les écrans des précédents Imac, je pense que sur une machine de ce prix ça vaut le coup/coût, même si on arrive à l'aboutissement du concept sans doute, donc plus fiable, c'est vrai aussi.

Qui plus est à la revente avant l'échéance de cette garantie, c'est aussi un argument qui pèse son poids... Ceci étant, il faut aussi vérifier avec sa CB car avec la mienne j'ai une assurance intégrée de 2 ans pour mes achats liés à la CB. 3 ans si j'avais pris la version Visa Premier... Le truc c'est qu'il faut que l'achat soit fait avec, pas en paiement 10 fois...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Décembre 2014)

oui j'ai lu , l'intervention à la maison, çà c'est top. Je vais la prendre assez vite, je pense. Comme çà, ce sera fait, tranquille pour 3 ans: 124 euros tarif educ.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Décembre 2014)

arggg office 2011 gère pas le retina , a part la barre de menu, toutes les polices sont crad dans le documents, les boutons etc...
heureusement i work c'est nickel.
il y a une nouvelle version d'office pour mac? Si oui, gère elle l'affichage retina?


----------



## subsole (19 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> arggg office 2011 gère pas le retina , a part la barre de menu, toutes les polices sont crad dans le documents, les boutons etc...
> heureusement i work c'est nickel.
> il y a une nouvelle version d'office pour mac? Si oui, gère elle l'affichage retina?



Alors, c'est le bon moment de laisser tomber Office. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h34 ----------

http://www.macg.co/logiciels/2014/1...-mac-sortirait-au-premier-semestre-2015-85161


----------



## Alesc (19 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> Alors, c'est le bon moment de laisser tomber Office.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h34 ----------
> 
> http://www.macg.co/logiciels/2014/1...-mac-sortirait-au-premier-semestre-2015-85161


L'équivalent Excel d'Apple (Numbers), je peux vraiment pas. Déjà les bêtes listes filtrées il te les zappe à l'ouverture... Moi je veux un truc compatible, qui ouvre tout facilement, pas envie de me repalucher mes anciens fichiers ou les choses qu'on m'envoie...
À chaque nouvelle machine, je tente l'équivalent Apple, puis OOo/Libre Office, et je finis toujours avec la suite MS Office


----------



## subsole (19 Décembre 2014)

C'est quand même dommage de mettre Office sur un iMac 5k, un peu comme une Ferrari diésel


----------



## NestorK (19 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> C'est quand même dommage de mettre Office sur un iMac 5k, un peu comme une Ferrari diésel



Alesc résume bien l'Office dépendance. Patience ! La nouvelle version est pour début 2015 !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Décembre 2014)

pas moi, vu comme c'est degeulasse, je l'ai dégagé. Iwork me va tres bien, on peut lire et creer des documents office, en plus l'interface est plus sobre, plus conviviale --> office poubelle.
sinon petit test pour voir la puissance de calcul du i7, encodage vidéo avi vers mp4, fichier de 500 Mo, 
c&#8217;est effectivement plus rapide que le i5, mais comme prévu les core montent à 90°C et le ventilo se fait entendre (1700 tr ) alors qu&#8217;au
 repos il est a 1200 et on l&#8217;entend pas ;-)
la température et la vitesse du ventilo retombent imédiatement le travail fini.


----------



## rbart (19 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> arggg office 2011 gère pas le retina , a part la barre de menu, toutes les polices sont crad dans le documents, les boutons etc...
> heureusement i work c'est nickel.
> il y a une nouvelle version d'office pour mac? Si oui, gère elle l'affichage retina?



Si, ça gère le Retina partout sauf pour les icônes.
Par contre, il faut mettre à jour Office 2011, la version de base était sortie avant les écrans Retina.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h59 ----------




subsole a dit:


> C'est quand même dommage de mettre Office sur un iMac 5k, un peu comme une Ferrari diésel



Et tu veux le remplacer par quoi ?
iWork, c'est bien pour taper une lettre, mais c'est un jouet ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Décembre 2014)

rbart a dit:


> Si, ça gère le Retina partout sauf pour les icônes.
> Par contre, il faut mettre à jour Office 2011, la version de base était sortie avant les écrans Retina.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h59 ----------
> ...



Moi iwork me va très bien.
Je crée mes document avec, je le trouve plus simple, et çà me suffit.
Et on peut créer des document en word, et lire les word qu'on reçoit, donc çà me va.
Si c'était pas le cas, office serait certes nécéssaire. 
oui les icones, comme les icones sur mac g ou ailleurs, les smileys que j'ai a droite de ce champ de message paraissent sorti du web d'il y a 15 ans, sur l'écran rétina :-D


----------



## southpark (19 Décembre 2014)

southpark a dit:


> c'est possible parce je suis sur que il est pas passer
> 
> par contre sur le site de Apple et TNT c'était indiquer livraison le 22, mais ce qui ma quand meme fait contacté TNT via le formulaire de contact en ligne et ça marche il réponde rapidement , c'est que Apple indiquait personne lors du passage du transporteur! et j'ai déjà reçu des commande de Apple avant la date indiquer sur leur suivi de commande , donc demain debout 9h pour l'attende de TNT , la suite demain



voila la suite , je pensais que TNT allait remonter dans mon estime mais aurait du me doutez que non , ne voyant rien arriver j'ai renvoyez un message et voici la réponse

Bonjour

On a vérifier avec les collegues du magasin.
Aujourd'hui la chauffeur n'as pas pris la marchandise avec lui. La
livraison est prévu pour lundi.

Bien à vous
TNT

ça valait vraiment la piene de me téléphoner hier pour dire que il serait  livrer aujourd'hui , je pense que c'est vraiment la pire société de livraison au monde garder un colis 2 jours dans leur entrepôt c'est n'importe quoi  , la prochaine fois que apple me laisse payer des frais de port et choisir UPS
Et si il est pas la lundi ou que le colis est abimer je sonne à Apple


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Décembre 2014)

southpark a dit:


> voila la suite , je pensais que TNT allait remonter dans mon estime mais aurait du me doutez que non , ne voyant rien arriver j'ai renvoyez un message et voici la réponse
> 
> Bonjour
> 
> ...



pas de port pour moi avec ups. 
Courage, je suis passé par la comme d'autres, moi y'avait que 1 jour de retard.
Bientôt tu pourras gouter à cette formidable machine.
Le meilleur ordinateur de bureau  ayant jamais existé à mon sens.


----------



## Alesc (19 Décembre 2014)

rbart a dit:


> Et tu veux le remplacer par quoi ?
> iWork, c'est bien pour taper une lettre, mais c'est un jouet ...


100% d'accord. Les mises en pages faites sous Word sortent correctes une fois sur deux, et le tableur est une vraie daube...


----------



## southpark (19 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> pas de port pour moi avec ups.
> Courage, je suis passé par la comme d'autres, moi y'avait que 1 jour de retard.
> Bientôt tu pourras gouter à cette formidable machine.
> Le meilleur ordinateur de bureau jamais ayant jamais existé à mon sens.



merci ;-)

En faite quand on commande on à pas le choix du transporteur , ce que je voulait dire c'est que si j' avais le choix TNT gratuit et UPS payant bin je payerai 

c'est toujours le bordel avec TNT garder un colis deux jours en entrepôt je comprend pas , et je suis pas le seul à qui ça arrive avec eux en tout cas en Belgique


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Décembre 2014)

southpark a dit:


> merci ;-)
> 
> En faite quand on commande on à pas le choix du transporteur , ce que je voulait dire c'est que si j' avais le choix TNT gratuit et UPS payant bin je payerai
> 
> c'est toujours le bordel avec TNT garder un colis deux jours en entrepôt je comprend pas , et je suis pas le seul à qui ça arrive avec eux en tout cas en Belgique


ah ok, j'ai connu les deux, mais pas de soucis.
Le seul problème avec l'un ou l'autre, c'est l'impossibilité de programmer une plage horaire , je trouve çà nul.


----------



## southpark (19 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ah ok, j'ai connu les deux, mais pas de soucis.
> Le seul problème avec l'un ou l'autre, c'est l'impossibilité de programmer une plage horaire , je trouve çà nul.



Ça c'est sur ce serai bien pratique pour la plage horaire  mais comme je disais ce que je comprend c'est que il garde les colis en entrepôt avant livraison , Ups et jamais ce souci et avec dhl aussi


----------



## chris.24 (19 Décembre 2014)

Pas sûr qu'UPS soit mieux...

J'avais un colis important à expédier, je crée l'envoi et les appelle pour procéder à l'enlèvement mardi 16 à midi. Pour avoir une garantie de livraison le lendemain, je me saigne et prends UPS Saver --> 80 &#8364; de port !

&#8226; 1ère merde : "bah non on ne peux pas venir chercher le colis avant mercredi 17" et livraison le 18.
&#8226; 2ème merde : mercredi 18, ne voyant toujours pas venir le transporteur vers 16h je les appelle, ils contactent le chauffeur... Il finit par venir, il est 17h30...
&#8226; 3ème merde : le service client me rappelle pour savoir si le chauffeur est bien passé, j'en profite pour leur demander confirmation que les délais seront respectés avec une livraison le 18. "Bah non ce n'est pas possible : le colis ne peut pas remonter sur Bordeaux maintenant vu qu'il est 17h30, il est trop tard, il sera livré le 19...
&#8226; 4ème merde : mon client me mail il y a une heure, il n'a toujours pas reçu le colis !
Je me connecte au suivi, gros mensonge habituel : "destinataire indisponible au moment de la tentative de livraison" --> 2ème tentative de livraison pour lundi !!!

Recevoir un ordi en retard c'est chiant.
Mais là c'est pour un client avec lequel je débute un partenariat, c'est sa première commande. Ce sera peut-être la dernière...

Merci UPS !


----------



## southpark (19 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Pas sûr qu'UPS soit mieux...
> 
> J'avais un colis important à expédier, je crée l'envoi et les appelle pour procéder à l'enlèvement mardi 16 à midi. Pour avoir une garantie de livraison le lendemain, je me saigne et prends UPS Saver --> 80  de port !
> 
> ...



comme quoi un cas n'est pas l'autre moi UPS et jamais eu de souci , et même une fois utilisé le service UPS saver pour renvoyé à l'époque un colis sous garantie chez LDC, de Belgique vers la France  et tout c'était super bien passer , par contre TNT ça devient fatiguant c'est du n'importe quoi !

j'espère  que tout va bien s'arranger pour toi


----------



## squiddly (19 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

A force de vous lire, je suis allé voir le iMac 5k en AP et j'ai été aspiré par l'écran au point où j'ai rendu les armes. Modèle de base avec carte amd 295 4 go. 

Alors on remplace le calendrier de l'avent pour celui de l'iMac.

À moi de moi
Joyeux Noël!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Décembre 2014)

squiddly a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> A force de vous lire, je suis allé voir le iMac 5k en AP et j'ai été aspiré par l'écran au point où j'ai rendu les armes. Modèle de base avec carte amd 295 4 go.
> 
> ...




comment resister à cet écran?? Je n'ai plus les yeux qui piquent au bout d'une heure, c'est magique. Ca valait bien la dépense.
Mon late 2013 est parti tout à l'heure, l'acheteur a jeté un oeil sur le retina,il a été bluffé. c'est cruel pour lui de repartir avec le 27 normal, mais c'est le jeu de la vente!
Par contre et c'est la ou c'est drole, mes parents (70 ans) sont venu voir hier, au premier coup ils ont pas vu de différence entre les deux ordis un à côté de l'autre.
après: si quand même , on voit les pixels sur l'autre.. 

petit feed back sur le silence de la bête, à l'instant dans le calme du soir, et bien il me semble encore moins bruyant que mon ex late 2013, qui pourtant a le ventilo qui tourne a 1200 aussi.
Je n'entend STRICTEMENT rien actuellement, peut être un leger bruit, mais faut tendre l'oreille.
Et comme j'ai dit, en tache lourde , il se fait entendre a 1800 tr, et retombe de suite après la tache. Magique cette machine.

Sinon j'ai fait travailler la carte graphique avec des fenetres ouvertes , et activer mission control, tout est fluide, la ou j'avais vu quelques saccades sur le retina de base au magasin
La CG 4Go est la seule option INDISPENSABLE pour etre tranquille, vu que le SSD est en standard (seul ou en FD) , que la RAM peut s'ajouter après , et que le i5 peut largement suffire.


----------



## squiddly (20 Décembre 2014)

Étant un achat à long terme, j'ai opté pour la meilleure CG afin de mieux passer les années.


----------



## chris.24 (21 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> petit feed back sur le silence de la bête, à l'instant dans le calme du soir, et bien il me semble encore moins bruyant que mon ex late 2013, qui pourtant a le ventilo qui tourne a 1200 aussi.
> Je n'entend STRICTEMENT rien actuellement, peut être un leger bruit, mais faut tendre l'oreille.
> Et comme j'ai dit, en tache lourde , il se fait entendre a 1800 tr, et retombe de suite après la tache. Magique cette machine.


Excellente nouvelle !  

Ça va me changer la vie. Mon PC fait un bruit de turbine et le DD gratte à intervalle régulier (Bon 250  la tour d'occas fallait pas demander un miracle). Quand je l'arrête c'est toujours un "Ouf ! Ça fait du bien de ne plus l'entendre !" Le silence de fonctionnement ça va être un très grand luxe qui va considérablement améliorer le confort d'utilisation au quotidien, et même quand je ne m'en sers pas car le PC est dans le salon...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Décembre 2014)

alors petit feed back sur mon usage de Capture One, mon logiciel préféré de developpement de fichiers RAW (nikon D800) dans mon cas:
je remarque un petit temps d'attente quand on bouge un curseur on qu'on utilise la loupe pour rentrer dans l'image. Rien de bien méchant, mais vu la taille des fichiers RAW du D800 et la dalle 5K, heureusement que j'ai pris la carte 4Go.
mon late 2013 avec écran 27 normal était plus réactif avec capture one.
ceci dit, je préfère 1000000 de fois une lègere perte de réactivité dans ce cas, et avoir face à moi une photo 36 millions de pixel sur iMac Retina plutot que sur l'écran d'avant!

En fait capture One utilise la carte graphique en plus du processeur (activé dans les preférences), donc la carte 4Go n'est pas de trop dans ce cas, et je vois sur istat menu que les 8 coeurs du i7 hypertreading sont bien solicités aussi!


----------



## PO_ (24 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens de me coltiner la lecture des 387 messages de ce fil-fleuve.:rateau:

Je viens rejoindre vos rangs. J'ai passé commande de la Merveille : i7/carte graphique 4 Go/ 1 To Flash.

Commandé par téléphone à l'apple Store, j'ai obtenu une remise globale de 326 , sur simple demande, dans même avoir besoin d'insister. Correspondant super sympa, basé à Barcelone, visiblement français car aucun accent (ça change des hotline SFR ou autres ... où l'on a soit du mal à se faire comprendre, soit du mal à comprendre l'interlocuteur). 

Mon seul regret c'est d'avoir pris l'AppleCare, car je viens de constater cette aprèm' qu'il était à -50% chez iConcept .... rhaaaaah ! J'ai quand même envoyé un mail à mon correspondant chez Apple, on verra s'il fait quelque chose.

Impatient, je suis, d'autant qu'en ce moment, je suis sur un Mac mini 2010 car mon MacPro 2008 a un soucis ...


----------



## ledu26 (24 Décembre 2014)

1to de flash, Wow !  C'est pas commun ça


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Décembre 2014)

çà fait une semaine que j'ai la merveille, passé le choc visuel des premiers jours, on fini par s'habituer à cet écran à la finesse hors normes. Ce qui était évident la première fois que je l'ai vu au magasin c'était la finesse des polices, des icones. 
Moins au premier abord, les photos: mais avec l'utilisation, on se rend compte de l'incroyable niveau de détail dans une image, les contours etc...
Autre point interessant, avec photoshop, les photos de mon ancien Nikon D3 sont visibles à 100% sans avoir besoin de rentrer dans l'image avec la loupe, on voit directement si la photo est nette ou pas. 
Pour mon actuel  Nikon D800, les 36 millions de pixel ne rentrent évidement pas dans le retina, mais en 2 coups de loupe on est à 100% et la je vous parle pas de la richesse du détail.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h27 ----------

Question jamais posée ici me semble il:
La prise casque / enceintes externes peut elle aussi servir d'entrée son pour un micro, ou autre appareil audio?
J'ai cru comprendre que c'est le cas des MPB, une prise unique servant d'entrée et sortie (casque). Mais quid des imac?


----------



## chris.24 (24 Décembre 2014)

Eh bien figurez-vous que TNT s'est arrangé pour me faire un joli cadeau de noël : je viens de recevoir la bête !!!

Livraison initialement prévue pour le 29, livré 5 jours plus tôt !!! :king: :king: :king:

Emballage très soigné déjà pour commencer.

Le Mac est posé sur la table du salon, cohabitant encore pour les derniers instants avec l'écran du PC qui est minuscule à côté.

La dalle (éteinte) reflète très peu : on se voit à peine dedans et pourtant elle est sombre et profonde comme le noir de la nuit hivernale ! :love:  (oui on peut se permettre quelque euphorie à la réception de son précieux... imaginez... son premier Mac.. "toutoute première fois"... ^^)

Bon qu'est-ce que je fais ? Je le branche ou j'attends le 29 comme prévu ? :rateau:







Remarquez au passage la jolie inversion Yin-Yang : petit écran PC blanc-clavier noir / grand écran Imac noir-clavier blanc...

@+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Eh bien figurez-vous que TNT s'est arrangé pour me faire un joli cadeau de noël : je viens de recevoir la bête !!!
> 
> Livraison initialement prévue pour le 29, livré 5 jours plus tôt !!! :king: :king: :king:
> 
> ...



Attend tu vas voir la claque quand tu vas allumer, entre la dalle 5k et l'écran PC  à côté


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> @+


Il étai pourtant sympa ce PC,  NON JE DECONNNNE. 
Vire-moi ce bol à coté du clavier, ça serait c*n.


----------



## chris.24 (24 Décembre 2014)

Ça y est il est allumé.... C'est beauuuu ! 

Et quel silence ! Il faut vraiment tendre l'oreille pour l'entendre. De toute façon pour le moment le bruit de mon PC couvre tout ! ^^

Bon je découvre... faut s'adapter un peu à tout... 

Pour commencer le clavier Apple dont certaines touches sont à des emplacements différents (@, !, -, _, et d'autres)

Safari pas évident... à voir mais je me demande si je ne vais pas revenir sur Firefox... La police des onglets est hyper petite par exemple (peut-être que ça se règle ?). Chose très curieuse aussi le téléchargement de la page de mes images sur Hostingpics est hyper longue (30 secondes environ !)

J'ai découvert la fonction dictée vocale et c'est franchement super ! Mis à part que ça fait un peu bizarre de parler à voix haute tout seul dans son salon ! ^^


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Ça y est il est allumé.... C'est beauuuu !
> 
> Bon je découvre... faut s'adapter un peu à tout...
> 
> ...



non çà se regle pas les polices des onglets et tu as eu bien fait de prendre l'iMac Retina, car sur les autres mac depuis yosemite, ces polices toutes fines paraissent bien dégeulasses. 
Yosemite taillé pour les écran retina, aucun doute la dessus.


----------



## chris.24 (24 Décembre 2014)

Dommage pour la taille de la police des onglets : à 1m c'est vraiment difficile à lire... Rien que ce détail va certainement me faire revenir à Firefox...

Comment on fait pour vérifier sa version de SSD ? Je n'arrive pas à retrouver la procédure dans ce topique (ni sur google tout court d'ailleurs ! ^^)

--> EDIT j'ai trouvé et pas de bol :

APPLE SSD SD0128F Media


----------



## ledu26 (24 Décembre 2014)

Tu n'as pas pris un FD Chris ?


----------



## eyeworks (24 Décembre 2014)

Félicitation pour cette acquisition...

Et pas d'inquiétude pour le SSD, ça ne change pas grand chose ! pour une utilisation normale...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Dommage pour la taille de la police des onglets : à 1m c'est vraiment difficile à lire... Rien que ce détail va certainement me faire revenir à Firefox...
> 
> Comment on fait pour vérifier sa version de SSD ? Je n'arrive pas à retrouver la procédure dans ce topique (ni sur google tout court d'ailleurs ! ^^)
> 
> ...



arg le SSD san disk 128, j'ai le même dans mon Lacie Rugged Thunderbolt, quand il sera plein, malheureusement si, çà va changer quelque chose. Le mien est occupé à 100 Go, et je vous donne pas le résultat du black magic speed test, c'est indécent. 
Alors que quand il était neuf et presque pas rempli, c'était super rapide.
En plus les Lacie sont assez chers comme SSD externes :-(
Voici aussi une photo de mon bureau avec le Retina, il manque encore le WD My Book Studio USB3 4 To que j'ai commandé pour accompagner les WD 2x2 To USB3 qui sont la au fond.
Sous le Mac le SSD Lacie Thunderbolt et le graveur externe Samsung. 
Et sous le bureau, un WD 1To USB2 et deux WD 500 Go USB2 ces deux derniers sont débranchés ;-)

L'image apparaissait il y a 1 heure, maintenant y'a un point d'interrogation donc je mets le lien:


http://dc414.2shared.com/download/k4NhNbhz/_PG09291-1.jpg?tsid=20141224-154537-ba1f6db5


----------



## chris.24 (24 Décembre 2014)

ledu26 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas pris un FD Chris ?


Si si, un FD 1 To.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> Si si, un FD 1 To.



pour dire, dans Firefox les polices des onglets sont identiques à celles de safari


----------



## chris.24 (24 Décembre 2014)

En effet... Mais l'organisation des onglets me plait mieux. Et puis je retrouve mes marques. Ça fait déjà beaucoup de choses à réapprendre...

A mon avis il va falloir que les navigateurs prennent en compte la possibilité de l'affichage Retina parce que c'est franchement très difficile à lire. Autant la barre de menu de Firefox se lit à 1m, autant les onglets c'est franchement limite...

Bon sinon je galère aussi avec la récupération de mon profil Thunderbird... Je sens que je vais avoir besoin de quelques journées pour migrer... ^^


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Décembre 2014)

chris.24 a dit:


> En effet... Mais l'organisation des onglets me plait mieux. Et puis je retrouve mes marques. Ça fait déjà beaucoup de choses à réapprendre...
> 
> A mon avis il va falloir que les navigateurs prennent en compte la possibilité de l'affichage Retina parce que c'est franchement très difficile à lire. Autant la barre de menu de Firefox se lit à 1m, autant les onglets c'est franchement limite...
> 
> Bon sinon je galère aussi avec la récupération de mon profil Thunderbird... Je sens que je vais avoir besoin de quelques journées pour migrer... ^^


firefox est bien, je l'ai aussi au cas ou, mais mon browser par défaut est safari, déjà pour le zoom avec la magic mouse, qu'on peut pas faire avec firefox.


----------



## Rez2a (25 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Question jamais posée ici me semble il:
> La prise casque / enceintes externes peut elle aussi servir d'entrée son pour un micro, ou autre appareil audio?
> J'ai cru comprendre que c'est le cas des MPB, une prise unique servant d'entrée et sortie (casque). Mais quid des imac?



Le port audio est en effet un combo entrée sortie, mais attention : la sortie fonctionne aussi bien en analogique qu'en optique (ex: relier directement des enceintes ou faire transiter un signal numérique vers un ampli), mais l'entrée m'a tout l'air d'être analogique uniquement (fonctionne pour un micro). En tout cas je suis bien embêté car j'ai pas réussi a relier la sortie optique de mon Apple TV vers l'entrée de mon iMac.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Décembre 2014)

Rez2a a dit:


> Le port audio est en effet un combo entrée sortie, mais attention : la sortie fonctionne aussi bien en analogique qu'en optique (ex: relier directement des enceintes ou faire transiter un signal numérique vers un ampli), mais l'entrée m'a tout l'air d'être analogique uniquement (fonctionne pour un micro). En tout cas je suis bien embêté car j'ai pas réussi a relier la sortie optique de mon Apple TV vers l'entrée de mon iMac.



ok merci, pour moi entrée analogique me suffit 
Je reste malgré tout sceptique, apple ne mentionne pas que c'est une entrée.

Et bien malheureusement, la prise casque ne fait pas non plus entrée audio :-(

http://forums.macg.co/musique/interface-audio-imac-27-a-1233140.html
il est question du 2013, mais je suppose que c'est pareil sur le retina. 
Dommage.


----------



## Rez2a (25 Décembre 2014)

Désolé, on dirait que j'ai dit n'importe quoi. Je pensais naïvement que c'était une entrée puisque les écouteurs Apple fonctionnent comme sortie et entrée via micro sur ce port, mais apparemment ça n'a rien à voir, désolé. Mais oui c'est assez lamentable qu'ils aient retiré cette entrée qui existait sur l'ancien iMac. Autant je comprends l'avantage du retrait du lecteur CD, autant là c'est juste de la radinerie.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Décembre 2014)

Rez2a a dit:


> Désolé, on dirait que j'ai dit n'importe quoi. Je pensais naïvement que c'était une entrée puisque les écouteurs Apple fonctionnent comme sortie et entrée via micro sur ce port, mais apparemment ça n'a rien à voir, désolé. Mais oui c'est assez lamentable qu'ils aient retiré cette entrée qui existait sur l'ancien iMac. Autant je comprends l'avantage du retrait du lecteur CD, autant là c'est juste de la radinerie.



ben oui le lecteur c'est pas grave on peut en mettre un externe.
pour l'entrée, c'est dommage mais apparement des solutions existent en externe, mais j'ai pas étudié le truc.

voila c'est ce genre la, çà a l'air pas mal: interface I/O USB.
http://www.apogeedigital.com/products/duet
rien n'est perdu!
 ;-)


----------



## southpark (26 Décembre 2014)

Ai finalement reçu mon IMac ce 22 décembre, et comme toute le monde ce qui frappe en premier c'est lécran, il tout simplement magnifique 

Mon fusion drive 1TO est équipée de un SSD SanDisk

APPLE SSD SD0128F     

Jai fait des tests avec le logiciel Blackmagic disks speed , et le résultat est correct 

J'ai un peut pousser le I7 en encodant en MP4 des vidéos avec le logiciel Iflicks2 , et il monte à 90° avec le ventilateur tournant à 2400 et je trouve le bruit très supportable , j'ai un NAS synology qui à mon avis fait plus de bruit 

La carte graphique je l'ai pas encore trop poussé j'ai la AMD Radeon R9 M295X 4096 Mo, je la testerai en condition de jeux sur Windows 

Le seul point négatif c'est les 8GO de Ram, par moment j'ai limpression que ça la Lag un peux, va falloir que je fasse un tour sur le site de chez crucial pour augmenté cela


----------



## PO_ (26 Décembre 2014)

Je voudrais revenir sur un point qui m'a surpris : le fait que le démarrage soit un peu lent et considérablement accéléré par un zappage de PRAM.

Je serais curieux de savoir ce qui provoque cette accélération. 

Petite question à ceux qui ont effectué la manip : avez vous-fait un zappage simple (un seul "bong"), ou un zappage profond (5 "bongs") ?


----------



## subsole (26 Décembre 2014)

southpark a dit:


> Le seul point négatif c'est les 8GO de Ram, par moment j'ai limpression que ça la Lag un peux, va falloir que je fasse un tour sur le site de chez crucial pour augmenté cela



J'ai ajouté aux 8Go d'origine, 16Go de RAM Crucial.
Si ça peut aider voici la REF => 16GB kit (8GBx2) DDR3 PC3-12800 Unbuffered NON-ECC 1.35V 1024Meg x 64


----------



## nemo62 (26 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

Après avoir longuement réfléchi entre iMac classique et iMac Rétina, puis avoir choisi iMac classique, puis hésité à prendre un i7, mais être sûr de vouloir un SSD256Go et surtout pas de FD, j'ai finalement commandé... un iMac rétina i5 avec FD 3To !!! Livraison prévue entre le 30/12/2014 et le 02/01/2015...

Aucune nouvelle d'Apple. Rien. Nada. 
Lundi un courrier de mon AppleCare et débit de mon compte !!! 
Mardi : rien. 
Mercredi appel de ma secrétaire pour me dire "Vous attendez un colis ?". Je me dis chouette c'est l'iMac. Ben non, c'est juste le lecteur DVD...
Ce jour je vais au cabinet et la secrétaire me dit innocemment "vous avez reçu un autre colis" ?!? Je regarde le carton : pas de doute cette fois c'est bien l'iMac !!! En fait il a été livré mercredi également, 2h après le lecteur DVD !!!

Bref il faut pas chercher à comprendre le principe de livraison (si ce n'est que la livraison sur le lieu de travail, c'est nettement plus sûr).

Le carton attend dans le couloir ; déballage ce soir...


----------



## southpark (26 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> J'ai ajouté aux 8Go d'origine, 16Go de RAM Crucial.
> Si ça peut aider voici la REF => 16GB kit (8GBx2) DDR3 PC3-12800 Unbuffered NON-ECC 1.35V 1024Meg x 64



je pensais justement à de la crucial  merçi à toi pour le lien vais regarder à ça ce weekend


----------



## southpark (27 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> J'ai ajouté aux 8Go d'origine, 16Go de RAM Crucial.
> Si ça peut aider voici la REF => 16GB kit (8GBx2) DDR3 PC3-12800 Unbuffered NON-ECC 1.35V 1024Meg x 64



l'outils en ligne de Crucial , me propose cela je pense que c'est la même que ton lien ?

http://www.crucial.fr/ProductDispla...D926C3&langId=-2&storeId=10154#productDetails


----------



## southpark (28 Décembre 2014)

southpark a dit:


> l'outils en ligne de Crucial , me propose cela je pense que c'est la même que ton lien ?
> 
> http://www.crucial.fr/ProductDispla...D926C3&langId=-2&storeId=10154#productDetails



voila c'est commander  livraison prévue début janvier ;-)


----------



## subsole (28 Décembre 2014)

Désolé pour cette réponse tardive, oui c'est la _même_ RAM :rose:

 Tu as fait une "bonne" affaire, le prix a baissé de 147,59  T.T.C. lors de mon achat à 146,39  T.T.C pour toi.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> Désolé pour cette réponse tardive, oui c'est la _même_ RAM :rose:
> 
> Tu as fait une "bonne" affaire, le prix a baissé de 147,59  T.T.C. lors de mon achat à 146,39  T.T.C pour toi.



J'ai eu les même à 133.
Et je peux dire que 24 Go, c'est pas de trop pour mon usage.


----------



## subsole (28 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> J'ai eu les même à 133.
> Et je peux dire que 24 Go, c'est pas de trop pour mon usage.



Directement chez Crucial ?


----------



## southpark (28 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> Désolé pour cette réponse tardive, oui c'est la _même_ RAM :rose:
> 
> Tu as fait une "bonne" affaire, le prix a baissé de 147,59  T.T.C. lors de mon achat à 146,39  T.T.C pour toi.



cool  par contre j'ai choisi la livraison Standard , j'ai économiser 7


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Décembre 2014)

subsole a dit:


> Directement chez Crucial ?



non Cdiscount, j'avais donné le lien sur ce fil, il en restait plus beaucoup


----------



## subsole (28 Décembre 2014)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> non Cdiscount, j'avais donné le lien sur ce fil, il en restait plus beaucoup


Bon. 

J'ai un code _CRUCIALFR05_ pour avoir -5% (promo valide jusqu'au 31/05/2015) valable sur toutes les DRAM Crucial.


----------



## pistache18 (28 Décembre 2014)

A propos de colis, j'ai commandé mes barettes chez Rue des c... Et j'ai reçu un téléphone portable. 

Évitez cette enseigne, car le sav ... C'est pas Apple !!! 

1 mois déjà et on m'annonce 15 jours de traitement.

Pour info, à propos de l'iMac, je me suis trompé de souris  dans la configuration.

J'ai appelé Apple qui m'a dit : il n'y a pas de procédure d'échange pour les accessoires vendus dans le carton de l'iMac, inutile de nous retourner votre souris, Apple est heureux de vous offrir l'Apple magic mousse. Ca c'est du sav !


----------



## squiddly (30 Décembre 2014)

Bon et bien adieu veau, vache, cochon, couvée... Mon iMac Retina aussitôt arrivé, aussitôt reparti. L'écran 5k n'allumait tout simplement pas. C'était en fait un écran 0K. Le processus d'échange est en cours, livraison attendu entre le 2 et 6 janvier. 

Je vais tout de même commander ma mémoire chez Crucial. Il faut retrouver l'espoir


----------



## ArseniK (30 Décembre 2014)

squiddly a dit:


> Bon et bien adieu veau, vache, cochon, couvée... Mon iMac Retina aussitôt arrivé, aussitôt reparti. L'écran 5k n'allumait tout simplement pas. C'était en fait un écran 0K. Le processus d'échange est en cours, livraison attendu entre le 2 et 6 janvier.
> 
> Je vais tout de même commander ma mémoire chez Crucial. Il faut retrouver l'espoir



Damned  j'espère que ça va pas me faire pareil :rose: en principe je reçois le mien aujourd'hui ou demain 

courage


----------



## chris.24 (30 Décembre 2014)

C'est vraiment pas de bol ! 

Sans doute un choc durant le transport... 
Heureusement que le délai de remplacement est assez court quand même...



Pour ma part je découvre chaque jour un peu plus mon Imac et c'est que du bonheur.
On se fait vite aux raccourcis, aux astuces... Je regrette juste pour le moment le manque d'uniformisation de la commande zoom entre tous les logiciels. Pour certains c'est Cmd+ pour d'autres, Cmd et mollette, ou encore Cmd shift > Dommage que Cmd molette ne fonctionne pas dans TOUS les logiciels...


*Sinon j'ai résolu le problème de taille d'affichage de la police de l'interface de Firefox !*


Il est désormais possible de lire le menu, les onglets, la barre URL à 1m de son écran et ça améliore considérablement le confort ! Yesss !

C'est simplement une extension à ajouter (même pas besoin de redémarrer FF)
https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/theme-font-size-changer/

Notez que cette même extension est aussi disponible pour Thunderbird ! Yesss again !
https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/thunderbird/addon/theme-font-size-changer/_ Comme l'installation n'est pas automatique comme sur FF je vais décrire la procédure, ça servira peut-être à quelqu'un... Une fois le fichier téléchargé il faut aller sur TB, dans l'onglet "outils" puis "modules complémentaires". Là il faut ouvrir le petit menu déroulant à droite (l'icône en forme de roue dentée à côté de la barre de recherche) et choisir "installer un module depuis un fichier". Cela ouvre le dossier de téléchargement, il suffit de sélectionner le programme et de cliquer sur "ouvrir" en bas)._
​Pour FF comme pour TB, je vous déconseille de toucher à la fonction zoom de cette extension car curieusement cela réduit l'image et l'agrandir à nouveau est un peu fastidieux par cran de 0,5 pas... Perso j'ai été obligé de désinstaller les extensions pour les deux logiciels (oui j'ai fait la même erreur pour les deux évidemment ! ^^), de fermer les deux applications, de les rouvrir et de réinstaller les extensions pour que tout redevienne normal (sinon il gardait en mémoire les réglages, même en supprimant l'extension depuis l'onglet des modules...) Donc : "pas touche au zoom" ! (au passage j'avais perdu tout le texte tapé ici en redémarrant FF ! cool ! ^^

Vous pourrez régler plusieurs paramètres d'affichage :

- le zoom (pas touche !! ^^)
- la police
- la taille de la police et son style, sa couleur, la couleur du fond

Le plus utile et important étant la taille de la police évidemment.

Merci au créateur de cette extension Baris Derin !


----------



## yannpsq (30 Décembre 2014)

Je m'habitue fort bien au mien par contre j'ai un problème récurrent,
je perd sans cesse l'usage du zoomer, pincer et pivoter de mon trackpad.

je suis obligé de fermer ma session et de l'ouvrir à nouveau pour que cela fonctionne:hein:

Je cherche des réponses mais je ne vois pas vraiment de solution


----------



## squiddly (30 Décembre 2014)

Pas de bol en effet. La personne au Genius Bar était très surprise de cela. Il semble que cela soit une chose très  rare a l'état neuf. 

Ils m'ont bien proposer de le réparer sur place mais, en cette période des fêtes, ils ont beaucoup de travail à l'atelier et le délai de livraison du modèle de remplacement était plus court que celui de la réparation.

Malgré ma déception, je dois dire que j'ai bénéficié d'un excellent service à la clientèle au Apple Store. Ils ont pris en charge tout le processus d'échange. 

Demeurant au Québec, je croyais que le iMac proviendrait de la Chine mais a ma grande surprise, son point de départ était Rialto en Californie.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Décembre 2014)

Voila j'a reçu mon my book 4 To USB3 mac edition en alu. Je l'ai complété  avec une rallonge USB 3, et suis en train de rapatrier toutes mes données :1To présent sur mon my book USB 3 2To, et également 1 To sur un WD élement ... USB2, et la c'est la galère, quelle lenteur l'USB2! J'ai arrêté, je le ferai au fur et à mesure, c'est pas pressé. 
Sinon toujours nickel le retina, les photos prennent une autre dimension.
Je suis passé au magasin pour ma rallonge USB 3, j'ai jeté un oeil sur les écrans asus. Arggggg, quelle horreur, c'est tout flou! 
Je suis passé hier chez mon père, sur le 27 pouces normal, c'est bizarre à regarder! on voit des gros points qu'on appelle pixels! 
Ca fait vraiment mal de revenir en arrière. Demain, 2 semaines avec la bête, que du bonheur! :love:


----------



## ledu26 (31 Décembre 2014)

Ca y'est j'ai repassé ma commande !

Pour rappel:
J'avais adopté pour le modele de base a l'Apple Store ( 2599 ) 

Je l'avais rendu car je trouvais moyen le Fusion drive ( Petit bruit ). 

J'ai voulu acheté un écran Apple d'occas' avec un Mac Pro. 

Alors je suis allé chez mon APR, et j'ai revu l'écran de ce merveilleux iMac 5K....Whoa ( J'avais oublié ce que c'était un écran Retina. ) 

En plus j'ai pas vraiment besoin de beaucoup de puissance de calcul...

Donc commande chez mon APR d'un 5K avec configuration personnalisé. 

i7 
MX295
Fusion Drive 3 To 

Et je prends le clavier filaire.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Janvier 2015)

ledu26 a dit:


> Ca y'est j'ai repassé ma commande !
> 
> Pour rappel:
> J'avais adopté pour le modele de base a l'Apple Store ( 2599&#8364; )
> ...



ben tu vas retrouver le bruit avec un FD 3 To 

Et si tu as pas besoin de puissance de calcul, pourquoi un i7?


----------



## chris.24 (1 Janvier 2015)

Je ne sais pas de quel bruit vous parlez avec le Fusion Drive. Moi je n'en entends aucun. Le seul bruit audible est celui du ventilateur, extrêmement silencieux au demeurant, qui n'est audible que collé à l'ordi. Le moindre bruit de fond ambiant le couvre. Le tour de force d'Apple rien que sur le plan du refroidissement et du bruit est assez incroyable : on dirait qu'on a entre les mains un ordi équipé d'un water cooling !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Janvier 2015)

chris.24 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas de quel bruit vous parlez avec le Fusion Drive. Moi je n'en entends aucun. Le seul bruit audible est celui du ventilateur, extrêmement silencieux au demeurant, qui n'est audible que collé à l'ordi. Le moindre bruit de fond ambiant le couvre. Le tour de force d'Apple rien que sur le plan du refroidissement et du bruit est assez incroyable : on dirait qu'on a entre les mains un ordi équipé d'un water cooling !



exactement! Cette machine est magique, mais ce point que tu soulignes est aussi le cas des iMac 27 late 2012 et late 2013, mon précédent possédait cette caractéristique de silence, le Retina c'est exactement pareil, sauf qu'il chauffe un peu plus (i7/295 !) mais cela reste bien contrôlé et le ventilo ne monte qu'en tache lourde, autrement dit rarement.
quant au bruit du FD, pas concerné (SSD)


----------



## ledu26 (1 Janvier 2015)

J'ai pris le FD car le SSD, malheureusement  dans quelques années il sera très difficilement vendable vu la faible capacité de l'entrée de gamme. 

Et aussi, mon DD externe fait un bruit de soufflerie insupportable donc je préfère avoir 3To moins silencieux que le SSD mais beaucoup plus que les DD externe


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Janvier 2015)

ledu26 a dit:


> J'ai pris le FD car le SSD, malheureusement  dans quelques années il sera très difficilement vendable vu la faible capacité de l'entrée de gamme.
> 
> Et aussi, mon DD externe fait un bruit de soufflerie insupportable donc je préfère avoir 3To moins silencieux que le SSD mais beaucoup plus que les DD externe



Pas de soucis avec çà, mon iMac à la même puissance que le mac pro de base et la même capacité: i7 4GHz + SSD Pcie, il se revendra au prix ou il sera coté, mais d'ici la, on en profite!


----------



## Alesc (1 Janvier 2015)

Ne remettez pas 1 euro dans la machine !!!


----------



## ledu26 (1 Janvier 2015)

Oui chacun ses besoins !

Mais quand même, cet écran est vraiment hallucinant. J'espère que je vais pouvoir le garder bien 3 an


----------



## chinoisurfer (1 Janvier 2015)

ledu26 a dit:


> Ca y'est j'ai repassé ma commande !
> 
> Pour rappel:
> J'avais adopté pour le modele de base a l'Apple Store ( 2599 )
> ...



Idem, fin de semaine dernière j'ai troquer mon retina de base avec clavier filaire pour un retina avec GPU de 4GO et clavier sans fils  
Du coup plus qu'a attendre 2 à 3 semaines pour redouter au plaisir du retina sur une grande dalle


----------



## ledu26 (2 Janvier 2015)

Pour l'abandon du clavier filaire ?


----------



## chris.24 (2 Janvier 2015)

et le GPU 4 Go semble-t-il...


----------



## chinoisurfer (2 Janvier 2015)

ledu26 a dit:


> Pour l'abandon du clavier filaire ?



oui et le gpu 4GO


----------



## ledu26 (2 Janvier 2015)

Je voulais dire Pourquoi l'abandon du clavier filaire ? 

Moi aussi CG 4Go


----------



## subsole (3 Janvier 2015)

ledu26 a dit:


> Je voulais dire Pourquoi l'abandon du clavier filaire ?



Le design.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Janvier 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Le design.



exactement, çà fait pas terrible ce fil qui traine, d'autant qu'il existe un  pavé numérique BT à coller au clavier Apple BT 






Une autre solution encore plus classe est d'utiliser le magic track pad!


----------



## adixya (3 Janvier 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> exactement, çà fait pas terrible ce fil qui traine, d'autant qu'il existe un  pavé numérique BT à coller au clavier Apple BT
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh non j'y crois pas ! J'ai pris le clavier filaire parce que je ne savais pas qu'il existait un pavé numérique sans fil... Les boules...

Bon au moins je n'aurai pas de problème de piles qui tombent en rade un dimanche...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Janvier 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Oh non j'y crois pas ! J'ai pris le clavier filaire parce que je ne savais pas qu'il existait un pavé numérique sans fil... Les boules...
> 
> Bon au moins je n'aurai pas de problème de piles qui tombent en rade un dimanche...



le mieux c'est le magic trackpad avec un soft, et un film qu'on pose dessus, je n'ai vu c'est vraiment classe!
Pour les piles, pas de soucis, j'utilise des rechargeables, et toujours un jeu de 2 piles dispo.
et le clavier tiens longtemps.


----------



## Alesc (3 Janvier 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Oh non j'y crois pas ! J'ai pris le clavier filaire parce que je ne savais pas qu'il existait un pavé numérique sans fil... Les boules...
> 
> Bon au moins je n'aurai pas de problème de piles qui tombent en rade un dimanche...


Beaucoup de gens choisissent le clavier filaire : pas de piles à gérer, le pavé est intégré et au niveau design j'ai toujours trouvé ça con ce minuscule clavier de portable devant l'immense iMac 27".
En plus t'as 2 ports USB intégré au clavier filaire, c'est super pratique. Pis tu ne reclaqueras pas de la thunes pour le pavé en plus.


----------



## adixya (3 Janvier 2015)

Oui les piles ça me gave. Je sais bien qu'il y a les piles rechargeables, mais je trouve ça un peu bordélique les jeux de piles à gérer, le chargeur moche, qu'est ce qui se passe si on oublie de charger des piles, on ne sait plus si celles qui traînent dans le tiroir sont chargées ou non, probablement pas d'ailleurs lol. Et les piles rechargeables, quand ça se décharge, c'est d'un seul coup, pas de graduation...

Et oui, j'avais pas vu les prises usb non plus, maintenant que tu me le dis, c'est pas mal...

Et c'est vrai que le minuscule clavier devant le grand iMac, c'est assez ... décalé !!

Je ne peux pas me passer du pavé numérique, et les flèches c'est un confort aussi à l'utilisation.
Mais c'est vrai qu'il faut faire un choix entre fil et piles. Et je crois que j'ai penché pour le fil...

Enfin je trouve ça un peu bête quand même de ne pas proposer les 4 combinaison de claviers : avec et sans pavé, avec et sans fil...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Janvier 2015)

moi je trouve çà super design le petit clavier, je n'ai jamais de problème de piles, je gère çà très bien. j'avais un clavier filaire, çà me gavait ce fil qui trainait, et les ports usb du clavier ne sont de toute façon pas assez puissant, on peut juste y brancher une souris, ou peut etre une clé usb, mais çà m'étonnerait que ce soit de l'usb3. Ou peut etre une imprimante, mais alors la c'est carrément moche, çà rajoute encore du cable qui traine.
Je ne m'en servais que dans l'iMac de 98, pas le choix, l'iMac n'avait que 2 ports usb. Après sur les autres mac avec ces ports usb sur le clavier, je ne les utilisais plus

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h05 ----------

[/COLOR]





adixya a dit:


> Oui les piles ça me gave. Je sais bien qu'il y a les piles rechargeables, mais je trouve ça un peu bordélique les jeux de piles à gérer, le chargeur moche, qu'est ce qui se passe si on oublie de charger des piles, on ne sait plus si celles qui traînent dans le tiroir sont chargées ou non, probablement pas d'ailleurs lol. Et les piles rechargeables, quand ça se décharge, c'est d'un seul coup, pas de graduation...
> 
> Et oui, j'avais pas vu les prises usb non plus, maintenant que tu me le dis, c'est pas mal...
> 
> ...



les fleches tu les as sur le clavier sans fil

quant aux piles, le clavier chez moi il tient au moins 2 mois.
La souris se décharge plus vite, et personne ne prends pour autant la souris avec fil.


----------



## Alesc (3 Janvier 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> La souris se décharge plus vite, et personne ne prends pour autant la souris avec fil.


La souris avec fil est une merde, avec ses boutons mal placés et sa molette qui s'encrasse... Le Magic Mouse filaire, perso je signe de suite !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Janvier 2015)

Alesc a dit:


> La souris avec fil est une merde, avec ses boutons mal placés et sa molette qui s'encrasse... Le Magic Mouse filaire, perso je signe de suite !


pas moi, je suis 100% pour le sans fil
un très beau clavier avec pavé numérique et bien plus, au look apple
http://www.maxiapple.com/2014/01/kanex-multi-sync-keyboard-mac-ios-clavier-bluetooth-pave-numerique.html


----------



## PO_ (3 Janvier 2015)

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai acheté l'année dernière un clavier sans fil solaire, Logitch (le K 750 pour Mac). Pas de pile, toujours chargé à 100 %. La frappe est très agréable, comparable à celle des claviers alu d'Apple. Certes, il est loin d'être aussi joli, mais je m'en tape. J'ai eu la chance de la trouver à un prix canon (moins de 40 &#8364. Je regrette de ne pas en avoir acheté un second car j'ai l'impression qu'il ne se fait plus et les vendeurs qui restent le vendent à un prix astronomique.

Pour la Souris, même si la magic Mouse est très confortable, j'ai une Logitech MX Revolution, à boutons programmables : je ne pourrais plus m'en passer car j'ai programmé un bouton pour le Pomme-Clic, et un autre pour le Pomm-A. Pareil, elle ne se fait plus, et la remplaçante chez Logitech n'est pas aussi performante. La mienne, je l'ai depuis plus de 8 ans et elle fonctionne comme au premier jour. J'ai juste changé la batterie en 2013.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Janvier 2015)

PO_ a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, j'ai acheté l'année dernière un clavier sans fil solaire, Logitch (le K 750 pour Mac). Pas de pile, toujours chargé à 100 %. La frappe est très agréable, comparable à celle des claviers alu d'Apple. Certes, il est loin d'être aussi joli, mais je m'en tape. J'ai eu la chance de la trouver à un prix canon (moins de 40 ). Je regrette de ne pas en avoir acheté un second car j'ai l'impression qu'il ne se fait plus et les vendeurs qui restent le vendent à un prix astronomique.
> 
> Pour la Souris, même si la magic Mouse est très confortable, j'ai une Logitech MX Revolution, à boutons programmables : je ne pourrais plus m'en passer car j'ai programmé un bouton pour le Pomme-Clic, et un autre pour le Pomm-A. Pareil, elle ne se fait plus, et la remplaçante chez Logitech n'est pas aussi performante. La mienne, je l'ai depuis plus de 8 ans et elle fonctionne comme au premier jour. J'ai juste changé la batterie en 2013.



ouai, plein de solutions existent, comme toujours.
J'avais aussi une logitech, je l'ai toujours mais ne l'utilise plus (MX1000), trop grosse, je préfère la magic mouse. 
Mais c'est une bonne souris.


----------



## adixya (3 Janvier 2015)

Ha ha les raccourcis pommés sur la souris c'est pas mal comme astuce !


----------



## PO_ (3 Janvier 2015)

tu m'étonnes ! 

je manipule pas mal de fichiers et ça me fait gagner un temps fou. 

Y en a un autre que j'ai programmé, c'est la capture d'écran en RAM, comme ça lorsque je veux recarder une couverture de bouquin directement dans Calibre (pour supprimer des bandes blanches autour) , je n'ai pas besoin de copier-coller dans un programme de retouche d'image : clic sur le bouton, le réticule apparaît, je sélectionne la zone à recadrer, et clic-droit coller la couverture. Magique !


----------



## adixya (3 Janvier 2015)

Comment ça en RAM ?


----------



## NestorK (4 Janvier 2015)

Alesc a dit:


> Beaucoup de gens choisissent le clavier filaire : pas de piles à gérer, le pavé est intégré et au niveau design j'ai toujours trouvé ça con ce minuscule clavier de portable devant l'immense iMac 27".
> En plus t'as 2 ports USB intégré au clavier filaire, c'est super pratique. Pis tu ne reclaqueras pas de la thunes pour le pavé en plus.



Et oui ! D'ailleurs j'ai toujours mon clavier Apple sans fil reçu avec un ancien mac, il traîne quelque part (et partira un jour sur Leboncoin quand j'aurais l'envie de m'en occuper). Mais c'est le clavier filaire que j'ai commandé avec le Retina, bien plus pratique au quotidien - en ce qui me concerne... Je ne reviendrai plus en arrière. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h04 ----------




Alesc a dit:


> La souris avec fil est une merde, avec ses boutons mal placés et sa molette qui s'encrasse... Le Magic Mouse filaire, perso je signe de suite !



Mighty Mouse, Magic Mouse, perso, du pareil au même ! 

La Mighty est devenu inutilisable au bout de 3 mois et rien à faire pour arriver à décrasser la petite boule ! :rateau: Que dire plus ? Elle a évité la poubelle mais je sais pas trop pourquoi. Quand on voit le prix auquel Apple la vendait...

La Magic, plein de bonnes idées, mais en ce qui me concerne compliqué à utiliser sous Windows ne serait-ce que pour surfer (l'OS a du mal à reconnaître la zone de clique de la zone de défilement > vite pénible), inutilisable tout simplement quand il faut manipuler le clique gauche tout en laissant le clique droit appuyé :mouais: ! Pépère sous Mac OS, il me manque toujours le clique de la molette de défilement, si pratique pour activer Exposé (le double tap, vraiment pas top).


----------



## PO_ (4 Janvier 2015)

Commande shift 3 : copie d'écran total dans un fichier sur le bureau
Commande shift 4 : Copie d'une zone de l'écran dans un fichier sur le bureau (zone délimitée à l'aide d'un réticule)

ça tout le monde (ou presque) connait. EN revanche, ceux-là sont moins connus : 

*Ctrl Commande shift 3 *copie d'écran totale en mémoire ( un commande V colle l'image dans un programme de traitement d'image, un traitement de texte ou tout autre programme gérant les images)

*Ctrl Commande Shift 4 *copie 'une zone de l'écran en mémoire  ( un commande V colle l'image dans un programme de traitement d'image, un traitement de texte ou tout autre programme gérant les images)


----------



## Alesc (4 Janvier 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> Pépère sous Mac OS, il me manque toujours le clique de la molette de défilement, si pratique pour activer Exposé (le double tap, vraiment pas top).


Oui, le clic molette me manque aussi (surtout pour le "ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet")... Et pas convaincu non plus par le double-tap...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Janvier 2015)

Alesc a dit:


> Oui, le clic molette me manque aussi (surtout pour le "ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet")... Et pas convaincu non plus par le double-tap...



OSX est fait pour fonctionner avec des gestes tactiles, le summum c'est un magic trackpad. Personnellement, je ne l'ai pas, les gestes de la magic mouse me suffisent, j'ai rajouté les coins actifs en complément. Les souris à bouton c'est effectivement niveau windows.


----------



## Maxoubx (4 Janvier 2015)

j'ai un iMac 5K maintenant sous la main et avec la CG 2go, je ne note aucun lag


----------



## squiddly (4 Janvier 2015)

Vous avez pris le modèle de base? Et comment le trouvez-vous?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------

Surtout l'expérience avec le fusion drive. Ça sera ma première expérience avec ce type de config et j'ai peur d'être déçu. J'ai eu du SSD pci-e avec mes 2 MBP Retina. J'ai dû laisser tomber le SSD 512 Go pour cause de budget. J'ai plutôt investi sur la CG 4 Go et plan Apple Care.


----------



## adixya (4 Janvier 2015)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> j'ai un iMac 5K maintenant sous la main et avec la CG 2go, je ne note aucun lag




J'ai la CG 4 Go et je ne sais pas si c'est un lag vu que je n'avais jamais eu de Mac avant, mais c'est vrai qu'ouvrir une photo dans l'aperçu c'est pas super instantané. Après c'était peut être le cas dans les OS X précédents...


----------



## ledu26 (4 Janvier 2015)

Aucun lag sur les applications de base, j'ai eu la version de base. 

Apres, pour les jeux/application 3D c'est light. 
Rappel: Ce sont des carte Mobile pas de vrai carte.


----------



## NestorK (5 Janvier 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> OSX est fait pour fonctionner avec des gestes tactiles, le summum c'est un magic trackpad. Personnellement, je ne l'ai pas, les gestes de la magic mouse me suffisent, j'ai rajouté les coins actifs en complément. Les souris à bouton c'est effectivement niveau windows.



La souris à bouton, c'est "niveau Windows" ? Euh... Vraiment ? :mouais: 

Sinon, tu parles d'OS X et de ses gestes tactiles, pourquoi pas. Mais c'est bien Windows 8 qui est construit pour et autour du tactile. Avec tous les problèmes qui vont (pour le moment) avec...


----------



## gege2trois (5 Janvier 2015)

windows c'est du tactile sur l'écran ,OSX c'est du "tactile" sur le Tracpad ou la magic


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Janvier 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> La souris à bouton, c'est "niveau Windows" ? Euh... Vraiment ? :mouais:
> 
> Sinon, tu parles d'OS X et de ses gestes tactiles, pourquoi pas. Mais c'est bien Windows 8 qui est construit pour et autour du tactile. Avec tous les problèmes qui vont (pour le moment) avec...



Je n'aime pas windows.
Et le tactile sur un écran vertical c'est à mourir de rire.


----------



## Alesc (5 Janvier 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Je n'aime pas windows.
> Et le tactile sur un écran vertical c'est à mourir de rire.


Les remarques à l'emporte-pièce comme "OSX est fait pour fonctionner avec des gestes tactiles" et "les souris à bouton c'est effectivement niveau windows", c'est à mourir de rire aussi...


----------



## rimsa (6 Janvier 2015)

salut tt le monde , peut on installer un ssd sur l'imac 5K par la suite ?


----------



## PO_ (7 Janvier 2015)

On peut même en installer 2 : 

- un sur le port disque dur, en SATA 3, format 2,5"

- un sur le port dédié au SSD, format PCI, il me semble. Par contre, je ne sais pas si on en trouve autre qu'Apple. 

Par contre cela implique un démontage de l'iMac : 

- moyen pour l'installation sur le port Disque dur
- complet pour accéder au port SSD dédié.

Dans tous les cas, il faut décoller l'ensemble vitre-écran.


----------



## squiddly (7 Janvier 2015)

Bon, j'étais toujours en attente de mon iMac d'échange et je trouvais que ça traînait un peu le shipping alors j'ai appelé chez Apple pour découvrir que mon iMac défectueux devant être retourné par le Apple
store où un employé a pris en charge le processus d'échange était perdu dans la nature, donc le shipping du nouveau était retenu.

Finalement, ils ont retrouvé le fugueur et mon nouvel iMac est sur la ligne de montage. J'ai vraiment hâte de le recevoir. Pour le désagrément, en plus d'expédier la chose en express, Apple m'a offert gratuitement un Apple TV... chouette non...

Ce fut compliqué mais toute cette aventure se termine bien... Enfin


----------



## ledu26 (7 Janvier 2015)

Jolie petit cadeau...


----------



## ArseniK (7 Janvier 2015)

le mien n'a toujours pas été envoyé par apple apparemment  commandé le 11/12


----------



## PO_ (7 Janvier 2015)

Dur ! 

le mien devrait arriver demain.


----------



## ArseniK (7 Janvier 2015)

ouai 
enfin apparemmen je ne suis pas le seul on es 24 dans le meme cas


----------



## ledu26 (7 Janvier 2015)

C'est bizarre, t'as pas essayé de les appeler ?


----------



## ArseniK (7 Janvier 2015)

si si mais c'est la FNAC... 
et apparemment apple est pas hyper pressé de les envoyer à ce qu'il parait...
et ils ont aucun moyen de contacter appl apparemment  LOL... 
a 3000 balles le bébé ça fait chier... 
mais bon comme dit plus haut je suis au moins rassuré de savoir que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas la... 
malheureusement je lis un peut partout que les délais sont quand même relativement long en cette période de fêtes... malgré les premieres infos de livraison sur les site... 
"c'est a titre indicatif" comme ils disent  
enfin bon j'ose espérer avoir des nouvelles d'ici début de semaine prochaine... :rose:


----------



## adixya (7 Janvier 2015)

T'avais une réduction pour le commander à la Fnac ?


----------



## Locke (7 Janvier 2015)

La Fnac à toujours des délais un peu bizarre. 

En direct du site Apple avec toutes les options...


----------



## ArseniK (7 Janvier 2015)

oui j'avais une réduc c'est pour ca...
160E en moins ça me faisait le 16Go de RAM pour 32E c'étais pas mal ^^


----------



## Locke (7 Janvier 2015)

Ca fait un moment que je suis certains messages, et je constate que tous ceux qui passent par des magasins tiers, ont un délai de livraison extrêmement et anormalement long. 

Il faut croire que leur réseau ne leur est pas profitable, est digne du parcours du combattant en battant tous les records de livraisons en retard.


----------



## ArseniK (7 Janvier 2015)

je sais pas quoi faire maintenant ... Attendre ou me faire rembourser et l'acheter sur AS...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h06 ----------

Sachant que si je me fait rembourser faut attendre que ma Arte soit recredite et que je redemande a ma banque une autorisation de dépassement de plafond


----------



## Locke (7 Janvier 2015)

Déjà sur place, j'irais leur faire une démonstration en ligne d'une commande passée sur le site officiel en leur faisant remarquer la date de livraison proposée par le site Apple _(y'a pas d'entourloupe, les délais sont quasiment toujours respectés)_.

Ensuite, leur demander ce qu'ils en pensent et s'il est normal, avec justificatif de leur part, d'attendre aussi longtemps en passant par eux ? M'est avis qu'ils ne vont pas aimer, mais perso j'irais jusqu'au bout de cette démarche en demandant fermement, mais gentiment, à avoir des explications d'un responsable, pas un subalterne, mais du directeur du magasin.

Généralement ça jette un froid, leurs fesses se serrent, on n'entend plus grand monde parler, mais ils peuvent faute d'arguments, proposer un geste commercial pour la gêne occasionnée.


----------



## ArseniK (7 Janvier 2015)

Quand j'ai hausse le ton ils m'ont proposé de me rembourser si je ne voulais plus attendre...
Apparemment ils attendent l'envoi... Mais bon... La configue que j'ai prit est plus sur leur site et quand j'ai demandé a un conseiller pourquoi il m'a dit qu'ils en avaient plus en stock  LoL ha bon? xD 
Je vais attendre lundi gros Max et si j'ai pas de nouvelles d'ici la je vais monter au créneau sévère...


----------



## Locke (7 Janvier 2015)

Il faut aller dans le magasin et innocemment amener un vendeur à aller sur le site officiel Apple et c'est à ce moment là qu'il faut que tu sortes tes arguments, vu qu'ils n'en ont pas, ça va commencer à coincer, surtout le vendeur.

De plus, s'il y a un peu de monde, ils ont une image de marque à défendre, ils ne tiendront pas trop longtemps à ce que ça dérape. Il se peut qu'ils proposent quelque chose, mais ce genre de truc est à faire dans le magasin. Au téléphone, c'est impersonnel et si tu n'es pas content, ils te demandent si tu veux annuler ta commande _(ce qui s'est passé pour toi)_.

Je ne suis pas fourbe, mais il faut apprendre à être parfois un peu malin, c'est marrant de voir la tête déconfite de certains vendeurs qui pensent tout connaitre.


----------



## ArseniK (7 Janvier 2015)

Hehe je sais bien c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait...
Mais mis appart hausser les épaules ils ont rien dit....
On a aucune info on attend comme vous c'est de la faute d'Apple aucun de nos magasins n'a été livré etc.... O.O
J'ai u beau leur dire ba moi je fait quoi dans ce cas la? Ba ou vous patientez vous inquiétez pas votre Mac est bien réserve etc.... Mais la faute a Apple ils nous livrent pas etc.... '.'


----------



## adixya (8 Janvier 2015)

Bah oui il suffit à l'employé fnac de renvoyer la faute sur Apple, c'est pas dur a esquiver, hein...


----------



## ArseniK (8 Janvier 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Bah oui il suffit à l'employé fnac de renvoyer la faute sur Apple, c'est pas dur a esquiver, hein...




ba ouai c'est sur...
maintenant ça me ferais chier d'annuler tout si en fait il arrive bientot ...
c'est vraiment saoulant !!


----------



## Alesc (8 Janvier 2015)

ArseniK a dit:


> oui j'avais une réduc c'est pour ca...
> 160E en moins ça me faisait le 16Go de RAM pour 32E c'étais pas mal ^^


Tu aurais pris le 8 Go et t'aurais acheté ta RAM à côté, t'aurais été encore plus gagnant : tu aurais eu 24 Go dans ta machine qui t'aurait coûté moins cher que celle que tu as prise avec 16. Ne JAMAIS acheter la RAM avec l'iMac...


----------



## gege2trois (8 Janvier 2015)

le problème pour la Fnac,Boulanger et autres c'est qu'Apple fait passer ses clients directs avant ses distributeurs quand le stock est abondant pas de problème par contre pour les nouveaux produits pour lesquels les chaines de montage ne sont pas optimisées ça coince
chez Apple ils préfèrent les clients directs aux autres et ça les arrangent que les distributeurs se fassent engueuler par leurs clients la prochaine fois ils iront chez Apple


----------



## ArseniK (8 Janvier 2015)

c'est pas con en soit 
mais du coup je suis coincé la... ça fait un mois que j'attend alors est-ce que ça vaut le coup que j'annule tout et que je prenne chez AS direct? ou j'attend pke en principe d'un jour a l'autre ça devrait arriver... en principe...


----------



## adixya (8 Janvier 2015)

Ha ha c'est le fameux dilemme classique : vu que j'ai déjà considérablement investi dans l'attente, est ce que je continue sur cette voie ou est ce que je trouve une autre solution...

Personnellement je ferai un gros doigt a la Fnac et annulerais. Mais c'est personnel et en plus je déteste la Fnac. En plus ça me ferait bien chier d'aller les voir eux pour faire marcher une garantie la deuxième année, si j'ai une panne, sachant qu'ils vont prendre l'appareil et que ça peut prendre plusieurs semaines...


----------



## ArseniK (8 Janvier 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Ha ha c'est le fameux dilemme classique : vu que j'ai déjà considérablement investi dans l'attente, est ce que je continue sur cette voie ou est ce que je trouve une autre solution...
> 
> Personnellement je ferai un gros doigt a la Fnac et annulerais. Mais c'est personnel et en plus je déteste la Fnac. En plus ça me ferait bien chier d'aller les voir eux pour faire marcher une garantie la deuxième année, si j'ai une panne, sachant qu'ils vont prendre l'appareil et que ça peut prendre plusieurs semaines...



ça m'aide pas  xD


----------



## squiddly (8 Janvier 2015)

Je sais pas pour vous en Europe mais ici au Canada (Québec), le délai de shipping est de 1 à 3 jours depuis la Californie. Ensuite, on attend jusqu'à 5 jours ouvrables pour la réception. Donc, en moyenne, de 7 à 10 jours au total.


----------



## ArseniK (8 Janvier 2015)

je viens de les appeler,
apple aurait envoyé un mail disant qu'ils allaient les envoyer courant janvier...
ça m'aide encore moins :mouais:


----------



## adixya (8 Janvier 2015)

ArseniK a dit:


> je viens de les appeler,
> 
> apple aurait envoyé un mail disant qu'ils allaient les envoyer courant janvier...
> 
> ça m'aide encore moins :mouais:




Ben ça t'aide pas comment ça ? Tu as deux choix je te dis que moi a ta place j'en ferai un des deux... Tu attendais quoi comme réponse ?


----------



## ArseniK (8 Janvier 2015)

ba sincèrement ils m'auraient dit non on a toujours aucune nouvelle j'aurais demandé a etre remboursé direct...
maintenant je me dit que si je me fait rembourser,
entre le temps ou ma carte sera recrédité (malheureusement j'ai pas encore 3000E a dépenser la dedans ^^) ou je pourrais voir avec ma banque pour augmenter le plafond (sachant que ce serais pas avant mardi minimum... et ensuite le temps de passer la commande et d'etre livré... on sera quasi au 20 janvier donc... 
je ne sait pas


----------



## adixya (8 Janvier 2015)

Il faut trancher sachant que ça va mettre du temps.

L'avantage c'est que tu seras super content une fois le Mac reçu ça va être un truc de malade.

Et d'autre part tu ne reviendras pas a la fnac...

Et il faut savoir trancher et prendre des décisions radicales dans la vie parfois  lol


----------



## ArseniK (8 Janvier 2015)

xD oui c'est sur 
je pense que je vais encore attendre un petit peut... 
je me dit que fin de semaine prochaine on sera déja le 18 donc ca va aller vite je pense...
et ça va faire 3 ans que j'attend de pouvoir passer a Mac alors 1 semaine de plus... :rateau:
même si ça me tue car tous les jours j'imagine comment ce sera de le déballer, de l'allumer pour la première fois tout ça  
j'ai déjà préparé mon bureau et tout il manque plus que la bête :love:

patience est mère de sûreté


----------



## Locke (8 Janvier 2015)

Ce n'est quand même pas normal d'attendre plus d'un mois alors que Apple le livre en moins d'une semaine.


----------



## Alesc (8 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est quand même pas normal d'attendre plus d'un mois alors que Apple le livre en moins d'une semaine.


Les Retina, en une semaine, t'es sûr ?

Après, pareil, j'achèterais jamais un Mac à la FNAC....


----------



## ArseniK (8 Janvier 2015)

je sais bien :rose:
mais bon imaginons que j'annule et que pour x ou y raisons apple ai du retard aussi...
je serais bien rendu !
sachant que bon, meme sur le site de mac gé dans la catégorie commande,
il est bien précisé "qu'Il faut compter une semaine entre la Chine et la Hollande puis entre 1 et 3 jours entre la Hollande et la France en moyenne"
donc a 1 ou 2 jours prets maintenant... je suis pas sur que ce serait si judicieux que ça ^^
bien évidemment si le fameux mail comme quoi apple prévoirait de les envoyer "courant janvier" étais fake ce serait atrossissime... mais bon je vois pas pourquoi la fnac mentirait à ce sujet...
sachant qu'ils m'ont bien dit que c'étais tout a fait mon droit detre remboursé vu que les délais n'étais pas honorés... donc je pense pas que ce soit de la mauvaise fois...
enfin j'espère 

après voila, j'ai choisi la fnac car proche de chez moi, livraison en magasin, j'avais une réduction... j'ai acheté chez eux mon air 2 et mon MB air avec aucun soucis de produit ou livraison donc voila...
je pense que comme dit plus haut apple privilégie aussi ses clients directs... je vois pas pourquoi la FNAC aurait intérêt à rallonger les délais...


----------



## Locke (8 Janvier 2015)

Regarde la réponse #477 j'ai fait une simulation d'achat avec toutes les options.


----------



## ArseniK (8 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Regarde la réponse #477 j'ai fait une simulation d'achat avec toutes les options.



j'ai bien vu tkt c'est même ce qui m'a fait un peut chercher partout...
maintenant je doute fort qu'un nouveau retina sans configue de base puisse arriver de chine jusqu'a ma bonne bretagne en 4 jours


----------



## Locke (8 Janvier 2015)

Tous les iMac 27 de base sont disponibles immédiatement...







Et le 27 de base avec écran Retina...






...1 seul petit jour. Disons qu'il faut quand même que la vérification du paiement soit faite et validée, mais ça va extrêmement vite. Et si au total il faut attendre une semaine, ce n'est pas énorme.


----------



## squiddly (8 Janvier 2015)

Rendu là, aussi bien l'acheter dans un Apple Store... 0 jour d'attente si en stock... On parle du modèle 5k de base bien sûr.


----------



## adixya (8 Janvier 2015)

iMac commandé le 12 novembre et reçu le 10 décembre pour ma part, je sais que c'était le pic de commandes à ce moment la, mais un mois de délai, c'est donc possible avec Apple.
Retina i5 avec CG 4 Go.


----------



## squiddly (8 Janvier 2015)

Adixya,

Était-ce le délai indiqué au moment de votre achat en ligne ou celui-ci s'est allongé au fil des jours?

Également, êtes-vous satisfait de la performance du i5 combiné à la CG 4 Go? C'est la config que j'ai choisie avec FD 1 To.


----------



## adixya (9 Janvier 2015)

Le délai indiqué était du 4 au 10 et je l'ai reçu le 10.
Mais normalement les délais se sont raccourcis depuis cette période...


----------



## PO_ (9 Janvier 2015)

J'ai reçu le mien ce matin, à la date prévue initialement par Apple lors de la commande, le 22/12 (désolé de remuer le couteau dans la plaie, c'est pas mon intention). Le délai était du à une commande avec options (i7, SSD 1 To, et carte graphique 4Go).

ALors, les premiers retours : 

Le SSD de 1 To est bien un Samsung. Les tests de débits en écriture et lecture réalisés avec BlackMagic Speed Test (gratuit sur l'AppStore) donnent 730 Mo/s que ce soit pour l'écriture ou la lecture. Extraordinaire ! Démarrage en 13 secondes à partir du "boing". Pas eu besoin de zapper la PRAM comme certains.

L'écran est tout simplement fabuleux. Ça fout une sacré claque à mon 30" Apple à côté. j'aurais jamais cru qu'il aurait pu y avoir une telle différence. Je l'ai testé dans plusieurs résolutions, et j'ai pas mal travaillé au niveau du Finder dans la résolution maximum. C'est tout à fait tolérable, même si c'est un peu petit.


Pour le web, la plupart du temps, je me mets dans la résolution Retina (2560x1440). Dommage qu'il ne soit pas possible de changer de résolution au moyen d'une petite icône dans la barre de menu, ce serait bcp plus pratique que d'appeler à chaque fois les préférences systèmes.

J'ai déjà mis 350 Go dans le SSD, et l'indexation spotlight est vraiment longue et sous Yosemite, il n'y a plus la barre de progression.Elle occupe 300-350 % de temps processeur (sur 800 disponibles : 4 coeurs 8 threads).

Le magic tracpad est vraiment ... magique . Je m'y fait très vite. Je conserve néanmoins ma souris Logitech avec ses boutons programmés car ils me sont indispensables.

Finalement, je m'habitue très vite à la nouvelle interface de Yosemite, même si je trouve que l'absence de relief (notamment sur les 3 boutons où c'est vraiment laid) est le côté le moins réussi.

Il me semble qu'il y a un bug au niveau des ascenseurs qui sont sensés apparaître automatiquement lorsque  le pointeur s'en approche. Ça marchait pas alors je les ai demandé par défaut.

Par contre, je crois que je vais acheter 16 Go supplémentaires, car avec 8 Go, je suis arrivé à swapper. C'est beaucoup moins gênant que sur un disque dur, mais j'aime pas. Cela dit, ça va attendre un petit peu.


----------



## ArseniK (9 Janvier 2015)

Chanceux !!
De toute façon la pour moi c'est trop tard pour changer... 
A 1 semaine prêt je l'aurais....
Ma configue que je j'avais choisi a tout hasard : I7 - 4Go - 1To - 16 Go ram ( les 8 de plus étaient en promo)


----------



## inoga (9 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
C'est dommage,
ce sujet s'est transformé en un amoncellement de délais de livraison ! 

Moi de mon coté je me pose la question de prendre le SSD256go au lieux du fusion drive.
Certains d'entre vous ont il un expérience à partager à ce sujet ?

merci d'avance.


----------



## Alesc (9 Janvier 2015)

inoga a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est dommage,
> ce sujet s'est transformé en un amoncellement de délais de livraison !
> 
> ...


On en a parlé en long en large et en travers dans les précédentes pages du topic 
C'est un choix à faire entre deux compromis : le SSD (pas de compromis sur la vitesse, mais compromis sur la capacité) ou le FD (l'inverse).
Ça dépend comment tu gères tes fichiers, mais relis le topic, tout a été dit, vu qu'il n'y a pas de solution miracle (un SSD de 3To  ), c'est un choix à faire.


----------



## inoga (9 Janvier 2015)

Faut dire que le sujet est plein de délais de livraison ! 

Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Alesc (9 Janvier 2015)

inoga a dit:


> Faut dire que le sujet est plein de délais de livraison !
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse.


Tu pourras venir poster les tiens quand tu auras commandé


----------



## inoga (9 Janvier 2015)

C'est malin ! 


Disons que je suis de ceux qui réfléchissent à 2 fois avant de mettre cette somme dans un ordinateur.

Ca m'ouvrirait d'autres horizons, donc pourquoi pas. Mais j'en perd des cheveux...
C'est peut être aussi le syndrome du 1er macbook pro 13" Rétina (fin 2012) que j'ai eu et qui niveau graphique était un peu à la peine...


----------



## ArseniK (9 Janvier 2015)

inoga a dit:


> C'est malin !
> 
> 
> Disons que je suis de ceux qui réfléchissent à 2 fois avant de mettre cette somme dans un ordinateur.
> ...



d'ou le fait qu'on parle autant des délais de livraisons ^^ a plus de 3000E le bébé ... :rateau:


----------



## Alesc (9 Janvier 2015)

inoga a dit:


> C'est malin !
> 
> 
> Disons que je suis de ceux qui réfléchissent à 2 fois avant de mettre cette somme dans un ordinateur.
> ...


Je te comprends, je suis un peu pareil... Ça faisait 7 ans que je n'avais pas changé d'ordi, je me suis tâté pendant près d'un mois (oui, je sais, c'est un peu dégueulasse, mais j'étais pas en public !) pour choisir entre le Retina et le classique... Au final, je ne regrette pas d'avoir pris mon temps pour vraiment choisir la machine qui me convient


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2015)

inoga a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est dommage,
> ce sujet s'est transformé en un amoncellement de délais de livraison !
> 
> ...



Bonjour 

1 - Je n'aime pas le FD = 2 disques = X2 de problèmes à venir sans compter la partie logiciel qui pourrait elle aussi cracher un jour ou l'autre, bref je n&#8217;aime pas.

2 - Je l'ai commandé avec un SSD_ "Apple"_(cher:casse: trop cher) de 521Go histoire d'éviter le problème d'activation du TRIM sous Yosemite avec les SSD non Apple c. à d. obligation de désactiver le _kext signing_ et donc de laisser certaines portes ouvertes, ainsi que d'autres problèmes avec OnyX & Co qui en cas de suppression des caches-système conduisent à un plantage  au redémarrage avec impossibilité de booter + joli panneau d'interdiction de stationner 

3 -  Pour finir de tuer mon portefeuille, je lui ai adjoint un SSD d'environ 1To Crucial  M500 dans un boitier USB3 gérant l'UASP


----------



## Alesc (10 Janvier 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 1 - Je n'aime pas le FD = 2 disques = X2 de problèmes à venir sans compter la partie logiciel qui pourrait elle aussi cracher un jour ou l'autre, bref je naime pas.


x2 de problème, c'est totalement faux : le FD est fiable comme la moins fiable des deux unités, et ça ne représente pas deux fois plus de chance de panne. Je ne retrouve pas l'article qui expliquait ça, si je retombe dessus je vous le posterai.
Et puis de toute façon, SSD, HDD ou FD, aucun n'est fiable à 100% :dans les 3 cas c'est sauvegarde sauvegarde sauvegarde. J'ai un HDD externe avec TM qui me sauvegarde couramment mes 3 To de données internes  + une sauvegarde déportée.


----------



## ledu26 (10 Janvier 2015)

Ca depend de l'utilisation. 

Si tu veux pas de prendre la tête, Fusion Drive 3To, tu es tranquille. 

Si tu as besoin d'une rapidité extreme, et que tu es prêt a virvolter entre DDE et ton SSD, alors prend un SSD. ( Plus dur a la revente vu que les SSD vont augmenter en capacité )


----------



## PO_ (10 Janvier 2015)

à moins de prendre une grosse capacité : 512 Go ou 1 To


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2015)

Alesc a dit:


> x2 de problème, c'est totalement faux : le FD est fiable comme la moins fiable des deux unités, et ça ne représente pas deux fois plus de chance de panne. Je ne retrouve pas l'article qui expliquait ça, si je retombe dessus je vous le posterai.
> Et puis de toute façon, SSD, HDD ou FD, aucun n'est fiable à 100% :dans les 3 cas c'est sauvegarde sauvegarde sauvegarde. J'ai un HDD externe avec TM qui me sauvegarde couramment mes 3 To de données internes  + une sauvegarde déportée.



Je me doutais bien que tous les gars qui ont acheté avec un FD allaient me tomber dessus. 
Sinon, je ne parle pas de la fiabilité, mais de problème.

Dans un monde fiable et parfait.
Un pneu peut parcourir (admettons) 50000kms  avant léclatement par usure. 
Quatre pneus, idem. 
Dans un monde imparfait et aléatoire :
 Un pneu, une chance d'avoir une crevaison.
 Quatre pneus, quatre chances savoir une crevaison. 

Et tu n'as pas tenu compte de la partie logiciel qui apporte son potentiel lot d'incertitudes supplémentaires non négligeables.
Le prix des SSD baisse rapidement, bientôt le FD ne sera plus qu'une relique bizarre et dépréciée.
A mon avis, ça n'aidera absolument pas à la revente, bien au contraire.
Bref, je naime pas le FD.


----------



## chris.24 (10 Janvier 2015)

Si c'est à la revente dans 5 ans, oui certainement. Si c'est dans 1 an voire 2 ans, m'étonnerait que le HDD ait disparu. Et si c'est le cas pour la version B ou C du 5K Rétina eh bien on se fera un plaisir de changer une fois encore... Et d'autres d'acheter la version actuelle qu'ils auront à bon prix...

Les late 2013, 2012 se vendent encore et bien, d'occasion. Pourquoi ça serait différent ?


----------



## Alesc (10 Janvier 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Je me doutais bien que tous les gars qui ont acheté avec un FD allaient me tomber dessus.
> Sinon, je ne parle pas de la fiabilité, mais de problème.
> 
> Dans un monde fiable et parfait.
> ...


Comme on l'a dit mille fois, c'est un choix entre deux compromis.  Moi je ne me vois pas en 2014 acheter une machine qui a 3 fois moins de stockage que mon Mac de 2007...  J'ai une gros stockage interne qui me simplifie ma gestion de fichiers et mes sauvegardes. Je n'aimerais pas avoir 3 HDD sur le bureau (bruyant et moche) et galérer pour sauvegarder tout ça. Sans compter que rien de plus galère qu'un disque plein à gérer, il faut faire du tri sans cesse pour pas que ça rame. J'ai 100 Go pour ma partition Bootcamp, ça serait méga-galère avec le SSD de 256. Et même le 1 To (vendu à un prix rédhibitoire ), il serait plein là chez moi.

Bref, j'aime pas avoir un petit stockage interne, et je suis au top avec mes 3 To et tous mes fichiers dans la même unité. Un disque TM à côté de l'ordi qui sauvegarde tout, et un clône bootable que je garde au boulot, j'ai tout en triple de manière très simple, et ceci avec seulement trois disques. Sur le Mac, ça va un peu moins vite que du 100% SSD, mais je viens du HDD, pour moi c'est que du bonheur niveau perf.

Et je suis méga parano pour mes sauvegardes, même si ça merdoie un jour, je ne perdrai rien du tout.
Et ceux qui ont un SSD interne et pléthore de disques autour ont aussi une chance qu'une des unités merde un jour, et forcément les backups c'est plus compliqué.

De toute façon il n'y a que le SSD 3 To qui nous mettra tous d'accord  En attendant, s'il y a le choix, c'est qu'il y a des avantages dans chacune des solutions. 

Quant à la revente, 256 Go de SSD dans une machine HDG, ça fera rigoler dans quelques années...


----------



## Maxoubx (10 Janvier 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 1 - Je n'aime pas le FD = 2 disques = X2 de problèmes à venir sans compter la partie logiciel qui pourrait elle aussi cracher un jour ou l'autre, bref je naime pas.
> 
> ...




Combien de Mo/s en USB 3.0 externe sur le 5K ?


----------



## PO_ (11 Janvier 2015)

Avec un disque Intenso (provenance Nierle.com) de 4 To, lorsqu'il était vide, j'avais de l'ordre de 130 Mo/s en écriture (sur le Mac Pro avec une carte USB 3 de marque inateck).

Maintenant, il reste 780 Go de libres, et j'ai 85 Mo/s en lecture (vitesse que j'avais lorsque j'ai transféré les données sur l'iMac Retina.


----------



## Chanteloux (11 Janvier 2015)

iMac retina, un mois après. Grosse déception. Oui, l'écran est très beau, mais ce n'est quand même pas le jour et la nuit: ce n'est pas un écran où on se colle le nez.  Ma déception majeure? Je sortais d'un iMac de base late 2012, core i5 2,7, carte graphique 500 megs, et pour le retina j'ai pris le Max: i7, carte 4 megs, FD 3 terra... Et bien mon iMac retina rame encore plus que mon précédent. Utiliser Time machine, copier des documents, ouvrir lightroom, importer, modifier... Même vider la poubelle peut être une épreuve. Voilà. Est-ce que je regrette mon achat? Oui, j'aurai du prendre un iMac régulier. Tant pis pour moi...


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h56 ----------

iMac retina: photographes, faites attention! J'ai 75000 photos sur lightroom 5.7. Les dernières faites avec un Nikon D800E et un Canon 6D. Je dois retravailler les photos: des tâches nombreuses deviennent visibles, et surtout, surtout, du bruit, et pas à peu près. J'ai donc des semaines de retouches à faire, outils suppression des défauts, réduction du bruit... Et je vais devoir réviser mes paramètres photographiques pour l'avenir. Du travail!

Mais là le retina n'est pas en cause, ou plutôt si: l'écran retina ne passe rien... Bref, si vous n'êtes pas des maniaques de la qualité photographique, avec des caméras au moins 15M de pixels, évitez le retina, car les photos tout simplement moyennes, et très acceptables sur les iMac réguliers,  y seront alors là vraiment laides...


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## subsole (11 Janvier 2015)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> Combien de Mo/s en USB 3.0 externe sur le 5K ?


Avec Disk Speed Test :
- M500 Crucial 1To  externe.
Write: 406,4   Read 415,3
Il y a une belle différence avec l'interne. 
- 512Go qui met les aiguilles au taquet.
Write: 704,4   Read 725,4

Pour le test _"avant achat" _je m'étais basé sur cet article.


----------



## adixya (11 Janvier 2015)

Pour sauvegarder un disque dur de 3 To en TM il faut un disque de combien ? 4 To ? Plus ? Moins car le 3 To n'est pas forcément rempli des le début de l'utilisation ?


----------



## Alesc (11 Janvier 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Pour sauvegarder un disque dur de 3 To en TM il faut un disque de combien ? 4 To ? Plus ? Moins car le 3 To n'est pas forcément rempli des le début de l'utilisation ?


Moi j'ai un 4To pour un FD de 3To, pour l'instant je suis large vu que j'ai moins de 1,5 To de données. Plus tu as gros, plus tu pourras remonter loin dans l'historique.
Je crois qu'on recommande en gros 1,5 fois tes données.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Janvier 2015)

Chanteloux a dit:


> iMac retina, un mois après. Grosse déception. Oui, l'écran est très beau, mais ce n'est quand même pas le jour et la nuit: ce n'est pas un écran où on se colle le nez.  Ma déception majeure? Je sortais d'un iMac de base late 2012, core i5 2,7, carte graphique 500 megs, et pour le retina j'ai pris le Max: i7, carte 4 megs, FD 3 terra... Et bien mon iMac retina rame encore plus que mon précédent. Utiliser Time machine, copier des documents, ouvrir lightroom, importer, modifier... Même vider la poubelle peut être une épreuve. Voilà. Est-ce que je regrette mon achat? Oui, j'aurai du prendre un iMac régulier. Tant pis pour moi...
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration
> ...



J'ai la même config que toi, à un détail près: un SSD qui tourne à 700 Mb/s en écriture. Je gère des catalog capture one, aucun problème, j'ai jamais eu une machine aussi rapide, toutes les opérations se font instantanément.
Quant aux photos de mon D800, c'est tout simplement un régal, ce ne sont plus les même photos que sur mon ancien iMac 27" 

Et concernant l'écran lui même, je suis d'un avis contraire: pour moi la différence est flagrante entre un écran aux textes "baveux" qui piquent les yeux sur l'iMac normal, à un écran ou tout est net, agréable à regarder, il n'y a pas photo!
Quant aux photos, c'est peut être moins génant, sur l'iMac normal, elles ne sont pas dég à regarder, mais elles sont sublimées sur le Retina.


----------



## Maxoubx (11 Janvier 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Avec Disk Speed Test :
> - M500 Crucial 1To  externe.
> Write: 406,4   Read 415,3
> Il y a une belle différence avec l'interne.
> ...



ok un peu comme mon MBPr ! ça me rassure pour la suite


----------



## Alesc (12 Janvier 2015)

Chanteloux a dit:


> iMac retina, un mois après. Grosse déception. Oui, l'écran est très beau, mais ce n'est quand même pas le jour et la nuit: ce n'est pas un écran où on se colle le nez.  Ma déception majeure? Je sortais d'un iMac de base late 2012, core i5 2,7, carte graphique 500 megs, et pour le retina j'ai pris le Max: i7, carte 4 megs, FD 3 terra... Et bien mon iMac retina rame encore plus que mon précédent. Utiliser Time machine, copier des documents, ouvrir lightroom, importer, modifier... Même vider la poubelle peut être une épreuve. Voilà. Est-ce que je regrette mon achat? Oui, j'aurai du prendre un iMac régulier. Tant pis pour moi...


Tu n'es pas le seul à galérer avec Lightroom sur le Retina...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sczrtlZKZQM
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1810502
J'espère que ça pourra être réglé via un correctif par Adobe, ça doit être pénible au quotidien...


----------



## NestorK (12 Janvier 2015)

Alesc a dit:


> Tu n'es pas le seul à galérer avec Lightroom sur le Retina...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sczrtlZKZQM
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1810502
> J'espère que ça pourra être réglé via un correctif par Adobe, ça doit être pénible au quotidien...



Vraiment curieux ce problème parce que perso je travaille régulièrement sous Lightroom sur mon RiMac et que je ne rencontre aucun soucis. Je bosse avec un D800 qui produit des fichiers RAW assez costauds et pas de problème de mon côté si ce n'est un peu de stutter pour déplacer les curseurs mais c'est vraiment pour chipoter. 

Au passage, j'ai fini par installer iStatMenu. Ben oui : mon RiMac est le plus chaud patate du marché : R295x, i7 et n'oublions pas le FD qui pète les degrés comme c'est bien connu ! 

Sous Handbrake, après un encodage imposant sur un fichier de 13 GO pour le ramener à 700 MO, iStatMenu m'indique que les CPU bossent à fond de concert. Température sur la totalité de la phase de ré-encodage : 70 degrés. Autant dire : vraiment mais vraiment pas méchant. 

Ca confirme que je trouve ma machine relativement tiède / tranquille après 3/4h d'Elite Dangerous sous Bootcamp. En ce qui me concerne, plutôt surpris, parce que mon iMac late 2012 chauffait davantage.


----------



## Alesc (12 Janvier 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> Vraiment curieux ce problème parce que perso je travaille régulièrement sous Lightroom sur mon RiMac et que je ne rencontre aucun soucis. Je bosse avec un D800 qui produit des fichiers RAW assez costauds et pas de problème de mon côté si ce n'est un peu de stutter pour déplacer les curseurs mais c'est vraiment pour chipoter.


C'est bizarre ces soucis qui varient d'une machine à l'autre... J'espère que c'est Yosemite et qu'une bonne mise à jour mettra les choses à plat !



NestorK a dit:


> Au passage, j'ai fini par installer iStatMenu. Ben oui : mon RiMac est  le plus chaud patate du marché : R295x, i7 et n'oublions pas le FD qui  pète les degrés comme c'est bien connu !
> 
> Sous Handbrake, après un encodage imposant sur un fichier de 13 GO pour  le ramener à 700 MO, iStatMenu m'indique que les CPU bossent à fond.  Température sur la totalité de la phase de ré-encodage : 70 degrés.  Autant dire : vraiment mais vraiment pas méchant.
> 
> Ca confirme que je trouve ma machine relativement tiède / tranquille  après 3/4h d'Elite Dangerous sous Bootcamp. En ce qui me concerne,  plutôt surpris, parce que mon iMac late 2012 chauffait  davantage.


J'aurais pensé que le i7 4GHz chaufferait beaucoup plus !

Je trouve que les iMac récents sont vraiment bien foutus niveau thermique : sur mon Late 2013, le ventilo est quasiment toujours à 1200 tpm, même quand je sors de quelques heures de Bioshock 2 (le GPU  est dans les 70°C). Ça me change de mon 2007 que j'entendais vraiment souffler (3 ventilos + le GPU ATI HD 2600 pro qui chauffait pas mal...).


----------



## PO_ (12 Janvier 2015)

J'ai fait quelques tests avec les 8 coeurs à 100 %, ben le(s) ventilo(s) fonctionnent ... c'est nettement perceptible, mais ça reste dans le domaine du supportable. 

Par contre, je suis étonné de l'excellente qualité du son intégré ...


----------



## NestorK (12 Janvier 2015)

Et hop ! Montage à 6 cams sur des codecs à faire pleurer papy cut pro (MTS et M2T). On transcode. 71° à la cool depuis 10 min. Les ventilateurs fonctionnent au poil (et sont d'ailleurs audibles... Quand je retire mon casque). Je peux difficilement demander plus compliqué à FCP X en terme d'efforts (je bosse généralement en double ou simple cam sur des codecs largement moins compressés). 

EDIT : je suis passé à 69 !

Bref, c'est pas la chaleur qui va tuer mon Mac.


----------



## chris.24 (12 Janvier 2015)

Non seulement il ne chauffe pas mais il ne fait pas de bruit non plus... Je n'ai jamais eu aucun ordi comme celui-ci... C'est simple : je ne veux plus jamais rien d'autre !!!


----------



## squiddly (13 Janvier 2015)

Vraiment... De malchance en malchance... Voilà maintenant que le délai de shipping s'allonge en raison d'une rupture de stock de la CG 4 Go. Ça pourrait ajouter quelques jours de retard.

Consolation, il semblerait que ma commande serait bonifiée sans frais. Probablement le Core i7 mais ça reste à confirmer. Donc, la patience est de mise mais je commence à trouver le temps long, surtout quand je lis tous les éloges que vous publiez...


----------



## adixya (13 Janvier 2015)

L'iMac Retina est génial, ce serait plus Yosemite que je trouve un peu décevant. Les fonctionnalités de continuité avec l'iPhone et l'ipad sont géniales, mais c'est plus les micro-lags et plus globalement les applis qui ne veulent pas se fermer ou le système qui ne veut pas redémarrer qui font mauvais effet, chez moi. Pas de problème de wifi, heureusement, mais j'ai la fibre alors c'est possible que ça aide.

Cela dit, on y survit largement, suffit de redémarrer une fois par jour comme le prescrit Apple...


----------



## ArseniK (13 Janvier 2015)

squiddly a dit:


> Vraiment... De malchance en malchance... Voilà maintenant que le délai de shipping s'allonge en raison d'une rupture de stock de la CG 4 Go. Ça pourrait ajouter quelques jours de retard.
> 
> Consolation, il semblerait que ma commande serait bonifiée sans frais. Probablement le Core i7 mais ça reste à confirmer. Donc, la patience est de mise mais je commence à trouver le temps long, surtout quand je lis tous les éloges que vous publiez...



tu l'a commandé quand et ou le tiens?


----------



## squiddly (13 Janvier 2015)

Il a été commandé le 30 décembre via le processus d'échange et le 6 janvier sur la chaîne de montage pour une livraison entre le 9 et 13 janvier en express, tout via le site canadien d'Apple. 

La personne chargée de mon dossier m'a rappelé hier pour m'informer de la cause du report mais qu'elle était confiante que la cible du 15-16 janvier soit encore dans la mire.

À suivre...


----------



## chinoisurfer (13 Janvier 2015)

Imac retina avec gpu 4go commander il y a une semaine et reçu.
Cependant l ecran ne s allume pas, seul le sons est present :fou: 
Du coup retour a l envoyeur ? Sav apple ? 
Si SAV c est rapide chez apple sachant que l imac est neuf de chez neuf ?


----------



## squiddly (13 Janvier 2015)

chinoisurfer,

C'est exactement ce qui m'est arrivé. Bonne chance pour la suite des choses.


----------



## chinoisurfer (13 Janvier 2015)

squiddly a dit:


> chinoisurfer,
> 
> C'est exactement ce qui m'est arrivé. Bonne chance pour la suite des choses.



Eu le tiens non plus ne marchais pas au deballage ? 
Quelle a ete la procedjre a suivre et le temps de traitement ? 

Merci :jap:


----------



## southpark (14 Janvier 2015)

adixya a dit:


> L'iMac Retina est génial, ce serait plus Yosemite que je trouve un peu décevant. Les fonctionnalités de continuité avec l'iPhone et l'ipad sont géniales, mais c'est plus les micro-lags et plus globalement les applis qui ne veulent pas se fermer ou le système qui ne veut pas redémarrer qui font mauvais effet, chez moi. Pas de problème de wifi, heureusement, mais j'ai la fibre alors c'est possible que ça aide.
> 
> Cela dit, on y survit largement, suffit de redémarrer une fois par jour comme le prescrit Apple...



Suis passer à 24GO  de Ram sur le mien , et par Nomment je constate aussi quelque lag , et plus avec le trackpad que la magic mouse , et le I7 et la carte graphique 4GO , par contre en jeux sur Windows en configuration élevé sur le jeux Dragon Age Inquisition Pas de souci , je pense que les LAG vienne de Yosemite


----------



## squiddly (14 Janvier 2015)

Oui au déballage, au premier démarrage il y avait le fameux "boing" mais rien a l'écran. J'ai contacté le support Apple. La
Dame qui m'a répondu était vraiment nulle alors elle m'a redirigé vers une boutique Apple Store.

Là, ils ont bien constaté le problème et ils ont pris en charge le processus d'échange. Cependant, cela a nuit du fait que le retour n'a pas suivi le canal habituel et ils ont perdu la trace du iMac, ce qui a retardé l'autorisation de lancer l'assemblage sur la chaîne de production. Bon, après vous connaissez la suite, rupture de stock de la carte AMD 4 Go.

Donc, en résumé, je vous conseille de communiquer avec le support en ligne Apple et de demander un échange. Ils vont vous envoyer par courriel les documents nécessaires pour coller sur l'item à retourner. Vous contacterez le transporteur pour une cueillette à domicile. Ainsi, le bon canal sera suivi dès le départ et vous pourrez suivre le "tracking".

Une fois reçue, ils vont valider la défectuosité et donner l'autorisation de procéder à l'assemblage du nouvel item. En principe, ils devraient vous offrir de l'expédier en mode express et si vous êtes chanceux, peut-être vous offriront-ils un geste commercial( dans mon cas, on m'a offert le choix entre un Apple TV ou un graveur externe).

Bref, si vous n'avez pas de problème au niveau de la disponibilité de pièces, vous devriez vous en sortir plus rapidement que moi, ce que je vous souhaite sincèrement. C'est déjà très décevant de recevoir un produit défectueux, alors de devoir attendre encore prolonge le supplice...

Mais nous vaincrons


----------



## rbart (14 Janvier 2015)

Tu as tenté un reset NVRAM et SMC ?


----------



## NestorK (14 Janvier 2015)

southpark a dit:


> Dragon Age Inquisition Pas de souci



Ah ? Je me tâtais à le prendre sur Steam, mais le jeu est parait-il extrêmement gourmand. Bonne nouvelle !


----------



## squiddly (14 Janvier 2015)

Oui tout a été tenté.


----------



## southpark (14 Janvier 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> Ah ? Je me tâtais à le prendre sur Steam, mais le jeu est parait-il extrêmement gourmand. Bonne nouvelle !



Je jeux est très bien ,  moi je l'ai acheter sur origin ;-) par contre pendant que je joue la le ventilateur tourne à  fond  ce qui est pas trop grave pour moi car j'ai des enceintes USB


----------



## chinoisurfer (14 Janvier 2015)

finalement mon imac marche.
Il semblerait d'apres Apple que cela était du a la forte concentration d'électricité statique. En effet, ce matin je re-tente de l'allumer et hop magique. En faite, lorsque vous allumez votre imac la première fois, faite attention de ne pas le faire avec la protection plastique encore présente sur l'écran car cela peut favoriser la concentration d'électricité statique


----------



## chinoisurfer (16 Janvier 2015)

Je suis etonné de voir que mon IMAC retina a été assemblé en Irlande et chez vous c'est pareil ?


----------



## chris.24 (16 Janvier 2015)

Tu vois ça où ?


----------



## chinoisurfer (16 Janvier 2015)

sur la boite de l'imac 
et en gros aussi sur les etiquettes présentes sur le carton de livraison.


----------



## adixya (16 Janvier 2015)

Ha ha ce serait pas pour éviter des frais d'importation ça ?
Parce que moi il est passé par la Corée du Sud, le Kazakhstan, l'Allemagne mais pas l'Irlande...


----------



## chris.24 (16 Janvier 2015)

Sur mon carton il est indiqué "assemblé en Chine"...


----------



## Locke (16 Janvier 2015)

Généralement les iMac qui viennent d'Irlande sont des configurations personnalisées _(processeur plus élevé, carte graphique, etc)_.

Ils sont bien fabriqués en Chine, mais l'habillage final pour les options sont faites en Irlande, d'ou l'étiquetage.


----------



## chinoisurfer (16 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Généralement les iMac qui viennent d'Irlande sont des configurations personnalisées _(processeur plus élevé, carte graphique, etc)_.



sans doute, dans mon cas c'est l'upgrade GPU qui a du jouer


----------



## chris.24 (17 Janvier 2015)

Pas forcément, j'ai aussi l'upgrade CGU et le mien a été assemblé en Chine donc...

Le Rétina a sans doute bien plu et il est possible qu'Apple ait réquisitionné plusieurs sites d'assemblage pour faire face à la demande importante pour la fin d'année. Rappelez vous que les délais étaient de quasi un mois et qu'ils ont été progressivement raccourcis pour arriver à des délais normaux aujourd'hui. Apple a sans doute mis les bouchées doubles pour répondre à la demande...


----------



## pistache18 (18 Janvier 2015)

chris.24 a dit:


> Non seulement il ne chauffe pas mais il ne fait pas de bruit non plus... Je n'ai jamais eu aucun ordi comme celui-ci... C'est simple : je ne veux plus jamais rien d'autre !!!



Il vaut dire que pour un premier Mac, tu as le top ! 

J'ai enfin pu installer mes barrettes. Avec les 8 gigas d'origine, je voyais souvent le ballon de plage multicolore tourner. 

Avec les 24 go, c'est enfin performant.


----------



## adixya (18 Janvier 2015)

pistache18 a dit:


> Il vaut dire que pour un premier Mac, tu as le top !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah oui ? Tu as quelle config a l'origine ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Janvier 2015)

Expérience: je regarde du streaming (open d'Australie commencé aujourd'hui) en plein écran , la carte graphique 4Go monte quand même à 75°C. Et on est en hiver. Quand je vais regarder les tournois cet été, çà promet au niveau chauffe... :-o  C'est vrai que dès qu'on fait quelque chose qui demande une certaine puissance soit d'affichage (même un simple économiseur d'écran avec des images qui glissent ) soit de calcul , cette config i7/CG 4Go semble chauffer pas mal. C'est la seule chose à redire pour l'instant, après 1 mois avec cette fabuleuse machine. 
Pour le reste c'est nickel, rapide, puissant, l'écran est sublime. Je viens de commander l'apple care, sinon. ;-)


----------



## pistache18 (19 Janvier 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Ah oui ? Tu as quelle config a l'origine ?



En retraitement photos ou montage vidéo, 8 go, c'est trop peu. Je le savais mais je ne souhaitais pas acheter la ram chez Apple.


----------



## pistache18 (19 Janvier 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Expérience: je regarde du streaming (open d'Australie commencé aujourd'hui) en plein écran , la carte graphique 4Go monte quand même à 75°C. Et on est en hiver. Quand je vais regarder les tournois cet été, çà promet au niveau chauffe... :-o  C'est vrai que dès qu'on fait quelque chose qui demande une certaine puissance soit d'affichage (même un simple économiseur d'écran avec des images qui glissent ) soit de calcul , cette config i7/CG 4Go semble chauffer pas mal. C'est la seule chose à redire pour l'instant, après 1 mois avec cette fabuleuse machine.
> Pour le reste c'est nickel, rapide, puissant, l'écran est sublime. Je viens de commander l'apple care, sinon. ;-)



Les test de MacG mettait déjà en garde sur la surchauffe du i7 par rapport au i5.

Quand a moi, le point négatif ne concerne pas l'iMac Retina en particulier mais Yosemite.

J'aime bien sa présentation et ses nouvelles fonctions mais il est devenu indispensable de l'éteindre complètement, pour éviter les ralentissements.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Janvier 2015)

oui mais bon, le i7, quand les 8 coeurs s'activent avec l'hyper threading, on sent la différence quand même. Les app qui n'en tirent pas parti, la différence entre i5 et i7 n'est pas très grande (entre 3,5 et 4).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Janvier 2015)

c'est sur que 8 Go c'est trop juste, 16 c'est le minimum, et 24 pour etre a l'aise, comme j'ai pris. Dommage même que cet iMac puisse pas aller à 64 comme les mac pro, pour le futur cela aurait été pas mal.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Janvier 2015)

pistache18 a dit:


> En retraitement photos ou montage vidéo, 8 go, c'est trop peu. Je le savais mais je ne souhaitais pas acheter la ram chez Apple.





pistache18 a dit:


> Les test de MacG mettait déjà en garde sur la surchauffe du i7 par rapport au i5.
> 
> Quand a moi, le point négatif ne concerne pas l'iMac Retina en particulier mais Yosemite.
> 
> J'aime bien sa présentation et ses nouvelles fonctions mais il est devenu indispensable de l'éteindre complètement, pour éviter les ralentissements.



ha bon, moi j'ai rien remarqué, mais bon c'est plus un problème de l'eteindre avec le SSD on démarre en une 10 aine de seconde. Avec les vieux mac qui mettaient près d'une minute à démarrer vallait mieux laisser en veille! ;-)


----------



## pistache18 (19 Janvier 2015)

La n'est pas la question. Le temps de démarrage est le même sur SSD et sur DF, puisque le système est installé sur le SSD dans les deux cas.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Janvier 2015)

Je sais, tu as mal lu ce que j'ai dit: je comparais avec les disques mécaniques


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Janvier 2015)

de toute façon yosemite va s'améliorer, tout systeme OSX n'est vraiment finalisé qu'à partir de la 3eme révision mineure, soit 10.10.3. Et son successeur ne devrait pas bouger en apparence mais être amélioré encore. Ca va aller mieux au fil des mises à jour ;-)


----------



## pistache18 (20 Janvier 2015)

Yosemite sera au top au moment de ... la sortie de son remplaçant.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Janvier 2015)

moi je le trouve globalement très bien Yosemite, surtout pour nos écrans Retina. Je parle visuellement. Après s'il y a des bug, franchement je ne les remarque pas.


----------



## PO_ (22 Janvier 2015)

Le plus gros bug de Yosemite (et de tous ces prédecesseurs), c'est le Finder : en affichage par colonnes, pour des très longues listes de fichiers, lorsqu'on fait défiler, il y a quelquefois un temps de latence ou certaines icônes de dossier affichent la forme d'une icône de fichier avant qu'elles n'apparaissent correctement, et ce même sur un i7 à 4 GHz ! Sans compter des lags lorsque l'on fait défiler. Une application telle que PathFinder est infiniment plus réactive que le Finder moisi d'Apple. Le terme moisi est même insuffisant, parce qu'il est en pleine décomposition.


----------



## Alesc (22 Janvier 2015)

PO_ a dit:


> Le plus gros bug de Yosemite (et de tous ces prédecesseurs), c'est le Finder : en affichage par colonnes, pour des très longues listes de fichiers, lorsqu'on fait défiler, il y a quelquefois un temps de latence ou certaines icônes de dossier affichent la forme d'une icône de fichier avant qu'elles n'apparaissent correctement, et ce même sur un i7 à 4 GHz ! Sans compter des lags lorsque l'on fait défiler. Une application telle que PathFinder est infiniment plus réactive que le Finder moisi d'Apple. Le terme moisi est même insuffisant, parce qu'il est en pleine décomposition.


Oui le Finder, c'est vraiment une plaie... L'explorateur Windows est plus moche certes, mais 10x plus efficace et ergonomique... Un des trucs qui me gonfle, c'est en mode vignettes, quand tu redimensionnes la fenêtre, il ne range pas les fichiers et dossiers tout seul, ça fait un vieux bordel dans le dossier, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi... Mais ça ne date pas de Yosemite malheureusement... Sur lequel j'ai pas mal de bugs aussi : j'ai eu des soucis avec Time Machine (les fichiers sont sur le disque mais j'ai pas accès à l’historique des dossiers via l'interface TM). :nrv:
Des fois, je suis en train de bosser, et là j'ai toutes les sessions qui se ferment, et je me retrouve sur l'écran d'accueil (c'est insupportable, même Windows Vista n'aurait pas osé !). :furax: Ça m'a fait ça déjà 3 fois en deux mois...
Quand je change de disque de démarrage et que je re-démarre, *systématiquement* le reboot ne marche pas (j'arrive sur le dossier gris sur fond noir qui clignote). Je force l'extinction, je rallume et là ça marche... leurs:
Et quand j'ai partitionné mon disque via l'utilitaire Boot Camp, mon mot de passe EFI ne marchait plus quand j'ai rebooté !   Heureusement j'ai pu le réinitialiser depuis Mac OS, sinon c'était retour dans un Apple Store et une semaine sans machine...
Et encore, je n'ai pas eu de soucis de wifi, c'est apparemment le plus gros problème sous Yosemite ("l'OS le plus avancé du monde" a des soucis de stabilité du wifi... en 2015 ! Oui oui...).
Je suis sur Mac depuis Tiger, c'est la première fois qu'une version .1 est aussi mal finie. Le prochain coup, j'attends la .2 ou la .3 pour mettre à jour...


----------



## squiddly (22 Janvier 2015)

Enfin, après cinq reports pour la date de livraison, la bête est en route, devrais-je dire petite bête étant donné que c'est la config de base mais bonifiée de la CG 4 Go.

Arrivée prévue lundi 26 janvier. La fin de semaine se longue...


----------



## NestorK (23 Janvier 2015)

PO_ a dit:


> Le plus gros bug de Yosemite (et de tous ces prédecesseurs), c'est le Finder : en affichage par colonnes, pour des très longues listes de fichiers, lorsqu'on fait défiler, il y a quelquefois un temps de latence ou certaines icônes de dossier affichent la forme d'une icône de fichier avant qu'elles n'apparaissent correctement, et ce même sur un i7 à 4 GHz ! Sans compter des lags lorsque l'on fait défiler. Une application telle que PathFinder est infiniment plus réactive que le Finder moisi d'Apple. Le terme moisi est même insuffisant, parce qu'il est en pleine décomposition.



Utilises-tu une Magic Mouse ? J'ai le même lag dans le Finder avec la Magic Mouse (je l'ai d'abord mis sur le dos de la résolution), plus du tout quand j'utilise ma Razer. Ouais, c'est un truc de malade...


----------



## Romjé (23 Janvier 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> c'est sur que 8 Go c'est trop juste, 16 c'est le minimum, et 24 pour etre a l'aise, comme j'ai pris. Dommage même que cet iMac puisse pas aller à 64 comme les mac pro, pour le futur cela aurait été pas mal.



J'ai toujours entendu dire qu'il fallait mettre des barrettes identiques dans tous les emplacements...
C'est pas gênant 4+4+8+8 ?


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2015)

Romjé a dit:


> J'ai toujours entendu dire qu'il fallait mettre des barrettes identiques dans tous les emplacements...
> C'est pas gênant 4+4+8+8 ?


Dans les nouveaux Mac, ce n'est pas la taille qui importe, mais la fréquence.


----------



## PO_ (23 Janvier 2015)

et je voudrais pas dire de connerie, mais il me semble que si l'on met des barrettes de la catégorie supérieure, on pourrait gagner quelques dizaines de points sur les Bench Geekbench. Je me tâte de commander 16 Go PC3 14900 (ce qui est recommandé pour liMac c'est de la 12800). Il me semble bien avoir sur GeekBench des résultats supérieurs avec de la 14900 par rapport à la 12800


----------



## PO_ (23 Janvier 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> Utilises-tu une Magic Mouse ? J'ai le même lag dans le Finder avec la Magic Mouse (je l'ai d'abord mis sur le dos de la résolution), plus du tout quand j'utilise ma Razer. Ouais, c'est un truc de malade...



Non, je n'utilise pas de souris Apple, mais une Logitech MX Revolution. A noter que j'ai le même comportement avec le trackpad Apple.


----------



## Alesc (23 Janvier 2015)

PO_ a dit:


> et je voudrais pas dire de connerie, mais il me semble que si l'on met des barrettes de la catégorie supérieure, on pourrait gagner quelques dizaines de points sur les Bench Geekbench. Je me tâte de commander 16 Go PC3 14900 (ce qui est recommandé pour liMac c'est de la 12800). Il me semble bien avoir sur GeekBench des résultats supérieurs avec de la 14900 par rapport à la 12800


Fais juste gaffe si tu mélanges avec de la RAM Apple standard : certains se retrouvent avec de la RAM qui tournent moins vite (1333 MHz au lieu de 1600 MHz) parce que les barrettes de base ne tiennent pas les timings de la mémoire plus performante...
Voir par exemple ici.


----------



## NestorK (24 Janvier 2015)

Hop ! Appel à sondage.

J'ai réussi à faire enfin une capture d'un glitch graphique que j'ai sur mon iMac Retina. Je l'ai identifié dès sa réception, mais il disparaît si vite, que j'ai parfois du mal à le choper en capture. Il n'apparait que sur la barre de menu, disparait quasi aussi vite qu'il apparait et uniquement sur mon écran secondaire qui est donc un 27" en 2560*1440 (un excellent Dell Ultrasharp).





Quelqu'un a déjà vu ça ?

Au passage, utilisateur d'iMac Retina, je vous recommande chaudement de choper RDM, un lien est dispo sur le Journal du Lapin (je vous le remets plus bas), ça permet à la volée de changer la résolution depuis la barre de menu et surtout d'avoir accès à des résolutions cachées. Perso, je peux maintenant (par exemple) matcher mon écran non Retina et Retina en 3200*1800 (tellement pratique sur FCPX) et ceux qui galèrent sur Lightroom vont pouvoir accéder aux résolutions non HDDPI - ce qui devrait arranger les problèmes de lags (en attendant qu'Adobe se bouge). Je l'ai configuré pour un lancement dès l'ouverture, en ce qui me concerne : indispensable (surtout que je jongle constamment entre mode optimisé et plus d'espace).

RDM


----------



## Alesc (24 Janvier 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> Hop ! Appel à sondage.
> 
> J'ai réussi à faire enfin une capture d'un glitch graphique que j'ai sur mon iMac Retina. Je l'ai identifié dès sa réception, mais il disparaît si vite, que j'ai parfois du mal à le choper en capture. Il n'apparait que sur la barre de menu, disparait quasi aussi vite qu'il apparait et uniquement sur mon écran secondaire qui est donc un 27" en 2560*1440 (un excellent Dell Ultrasharp).
> 
> ...


Ca me fait un peu penser à ça, non ?


----------



## NestorK (24 Janvier 2015)

Alesc a dit:


> Ca me fait un peu penser à ça, non ?



Ah ! Merci Alesc, c'est intéressant. Effectivement, ça y ressemble à quelques exceptions près de mon côté :

- Je n'ai aucun glitch sur l'écran Retina de mon iMac.
- Mon glitch est beaucoup plus léger et se contente de la zone située après l'heure dans la barre de menu de mon écran externe.
- Il n'apparait que lorsque je passe d'un écran à l'autre (aucun problème avec mission control).

PS : il n'apparait plus - ou quasi plus du tout ! Sur RDM, je viens de sélectionner le mode HDDPI en 2560*1440 sur mon écran externe (j'étais avant en simple 2560*1440). Cette blague. Le jour ou je me décide d'en parler...


----------



## CaBrAcHo (26 Janvier 2015)

Petite question à vous possesseur du 5k..? Je trouve que la mémoire vidéo de la 295x 4Go et souvent pleine via "istat", même en bureautique... Serait-ce cette dalle 5k qui pomperai autant de mémoire vidéo ou ça  serait juste une optimisation de l'OS, j'imagine même pas les possesseur du 5k équipé de 290x et ses 2Go..?


----------



## Alesc (26 Janvier 2015)

CaBrAcHo a dit:


> Petite question à vous possesseur du 5k..? Je trouve que la mémoire vidéo de la 295x 4Go et souvent pleine via "istat", même en bureautique... Serait-ce cette dalle 5k qui pomperai autant de mémoire vidéo ou ça  serait juste une optimisation de l'OS, j'imagine même pas les possesseur du 5k équipé de 290x et ses 2Go..?


Je te confirme, c'est bien le Retina, qui a tout de même 14 millions de pixels à gérer...
J'ai aussi 4Go de vRAM, mais sur un non Retina :


----------



## CaBrAcHo (27 Janvier 2015)

Merci pour ton retour, ahhh oui en effet cette dalle 5k est bien gourmande! Par contre ce qui est étonnant, c'est comme la mémoire revient pratiquement de moitié, rien quand utilisant "mission control"... Bizarre elle devrait diminuer et non augmenter en capacité..? C'est bien space tout ça!



[/QUOTE]


----------



## eyeworks (27 Janvier 2015)

j'ai du lag sous autocad 2015 rien qu'en ayant 4 pauvre petites vignettes en jpg (logo école) et 4 micro pd (qr code).

Ca me gave alors que j'ai 16go de ram et une bécane à 3400e...

Est-ce la carte 4go qui est trop juste ? Est-ce autocad qui n'aime pas la présence de ces petites images ?

Est-ce qu'en passant la bete à 32go ca peut aller mieux (je ne pense pas!).

Je vais essayer ce soir en supprimant les logos si ca va mieux, mais bon quand même...

Qu'il y ait du lag sur mon macbook air mi2011 4go de ram sans carte graphique je veux bien, mais là je ne comprends pas !

Surtout que je fais des dessins assez basic.... Meme pas de la 3d !

Config i7 4.0g, 16go de ram, ssd 512, gpu 4go, bref la totale...

Et j'ai toujours des deconnections intempestives d'internet... Obligé de surfer sur mon macbook... En attendant 10.0.2...


----------



## Chanteloux (28 Janvier 2015)

Problèmes majeurs avec le iMac Retina. Je ne le conseille à personne. Lenteur exécrable, pas de fluidité (Lr 5) et des bogues constants, que les réinstallations ne règlent pas. Bogues d'affichage avec Time machine, chroniques, AirPlay ne fonctionne pas, etc... etc... La liste serait trop longue. Désolé de choquer du monde, mais chacun son expérience, et à part son écran (très beau mais c'est quand même pas la lune!), le iMac retina est une merde. J'ai réussi à régler quelques bogues en "défusionnant" mon fusionDrive; ça ne change rien à la lenteur, chronique, mais ça va -un peu- mieux  bref voilà. Trop tard pour changer, je perdrais trop. Et revendre une merde, c'est gênant. C'est mon xème Mac, et mon pire.


----------



## Locke (28 Janvier 2015)

Chanteloux a dit:


> Et revendre une merde, c'est gênant


Si tu es donneur, pas de problème, je suis preneur les yeux fermés.  Comme j'ai un vieil iMac de 2011 qui tourne comme une horloge sous Yosemite, on peut faire l'échange. 

Sérieusement, personne ne sait comment tu utilises ce nouvel iMac, ni l'entretien courant, etc. Tu parles de réinstallation, oui mais quoi comme réinstallation ?

Lorsqu'on a des problèmes, de graves dysfonctionnements, faire des réparations, des rustines, ne changera rien. Il vaut mieux faire une clean install, commencer à faire un clone, vérifier ce clone et installer ses logiciels au coup par coup en vérifiant leur MAJ et refaire un clone. Et ceci jusqu'à la fin de l'installation de ses logiciel préférés.

Je conçois que c'est un peu long, mais ça garantira du bon fonctionnement avec au final un clone irréprochable que l'on reclonera sur le disque dur interne pour travailler sereinement. Et ne t'inquiète pas, il y a exactement les mêmes problèmes pour certains utilisateurs sous Windows.


----------



## Maxoubx (28 Janvier 2015)

des retours avec la 10.10.2 ?


----------



## NestorK (28 Janvier 2015)

Chanteloux a dit:


> Problèmes majeurs avec le iMac Retina. Je ne le conseille à personne. Lenteur exécrable, pas de fluidité (Lr 5) et des bogues constants, que les réinstallations ne règlent pas



Franchement je compatis et en même j'avoue ne pas comprendre. Chez moi, tout est nickel, aucun "gros" bug constaté, et c'est tout autant ma machine de plaisir que que ma machine de travail, elle est donc lourdement sollicitée aussi bien en encodage, export, montage, retouche photo et gros jeux vidéos sous Bootcamp. Lightroom, je l'utilise tous les jours, avec une batterie de plugins et rien à dire.

Tu utilises Onyx ? Ils ont des scripts de maintenance très utiles. Tu répares tes permissions de temps à autres ? As-tu fais une clean install de Yosemite - ça peut aider à repartir sur de bonnes bases...


----------



## Chanteloux (28 Janvier 2015)

Ça fait des mois que j'essaie tout. Je lâche prise. Je suis écœuré. Même Apple ne comprend rien à ce qui se passe. Un moment donné je vais le refiler à ma fille. Le iMac Retina? Une machine superbe sur le papier. Mais sortie trop vite. Point final pour moi.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Janvier 2015)

Chanteloux a dit:


> Problèmes majeurs avec le iMac Retina. Je ne le conseille à personne. Lenteur exécrable, pas de fluidité (Lr 5) et des bogues constants, que les réinstallations ne règlent pas. Bogues d'affichage avec Time machine, chroniques, AirPlay ne fonctionne pas, etc... etc... La liste serait trop longue. Désolé de choquer du monde, mais chacun son expérience, et à part son écran (très beau mais c'est quand même pas la lune!), le iMac retina est une merde. J'ai réussi à régler quelques bogues en "défusionnant" mon fusionDrive; ça ne change rien à la lenteur, chronique, mais ça va -un peu- mieux  bref voilà. Trop tard pour changer, je perdrais trop. Et revendre une merde, c'est gênant. C'est mon xème Mac, et mon pire.



C'est un cas particulier, le mien marche très bien, mieux que mon late 2013 écran normal. C'est ton exemplaire qui a un problème, fais toi le changer.
Fais déjà une clean install sur le SSD interne, vu que tu as défusionner le fusion drive.


----------



## Alesc (28 Janvier 2015)

Chanteloux a dit:


> Ça fait des mois que j'essaie tout. Je lâche prise. Je suis écœuré. Même Apple ne comprend rien à ce qui se passe. Un moment donné je vais le refiler à ma fille. Le iMac Retina? Une machine superbe sur le papier. Mais sortie trop vite. Point final pour moi.


Les problèmes de fluidité et de lenteur, je veux bien que ça soit le Retina (surtout si tu as pris la petite carte graphique, que tous les tests déconseillent...), mais les différents bugs, c'est plutôt du côté de Yosemite qu'il faut chercher. Essaie d'installer la mise à jour 10.10.2. Disponible depuis hier, ça règle apparemment pas mal de problèmes (Wifi, TimeMachine, AirPlay...).


----------



## ricdum (29 Janvier 2015)

J'ai enfin reçu le chaînon manquant. Modèle de base mais avec CG 4 Go. Globalement, j'en suis très satisfait. J'avais peur un peu de la performance du FD mais je dois avouer que mes craintes se sont évaporées assez rapidement. Comme tout le monde le sait, l'écran est sublime mais j'avoue que je suis encore en mode apprivoisement. Je dois réaménager mon poste de travail pour avoir une position ergonomique optimale afin de profiter pleinement de toute cette zone d'affichage.

Là, j'ai trop le nez dans l'écran et ça me fatigue. J'ai comme l'impression de me faire aspirer dans un vortex 5k. Malgré la version 10.10.2 installée, je rencontre parfois des délais d'affichage mineurs. Bref, l'exploration ne fait que commencer. À suivre.


----------



## eyeworks (29 Janvier 2015)

Suite mise à jour 10.0.2, je n'ai contacté aucune deconnnection d'internet en 30minutes ce matin ! Ce n'est pas compliqué, cela ne m'avait jamais été arrivé !

Ce soir je reteste autocad...


----------



## chinoisurfer (29 Janvier 2015)

alors ceux ayant le retina de base, des retours sur la fluidité avec cette nouvelle maj ? 
En tout cas pour ceux qui est du modèle avec GPU 4GO qui était très fluide, la maj renforce encore un peu plus cette sensation que tout est limpide, fluide. 
Une vrai bombe cet imac retina


----------



## Chanteloux (29 Janvier 2015)

chinoisurfer a dit:


> alors ceux ayant le retina de base, des retours sur la fluidité avec cette nouvelle maj ?
> En tout cas pour ceux qui est du modèle avec GPU 4GO qui était très fluide, la maj renforce encore un peu plus cette sensation que tout est limpide, fluide.
> Une vrai bombe cet imac retina



Chanceux. Le mien, avec ttes les options, c'est une lamentable tortue sans fluidité aucune. Je teste la MAJORITÉ ce soir sans grandes illusions.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Janvier 2015)

Chanteloux a dit:


> Chanceux. Le mien, avec ttes les options, c'est une lamentable tortue sans fluidité aucune. Je teste la MAJORITÉ ce soir sans grandes illusions.



Tu as clairement un problème, fait toi changer cette machine, c'est pas normal, tous les autres avec CG 4 Go sont nickels.


----------



## Chanteloux (29 Janvier 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Tu as clairement un problème, fait toi changer cette machine, c'est pas normal, tous les autres avec CG 4 Go sont nickels.



Pas tout à fait exact, d'autres mails parlent des mêmes difficultés... Et le mien allait très bien au début (commandé des sa sortie). Quant à le changer, bien sûr, mais quand on habite dans le nord du Québec, à 700 km du plus proche Apple réseller autorisé à honorer les garanties Apple...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Janvier 2015)

Chanteloux a dit:


> Pas tout à fait exact, d'autres mails parlent des mêmes difficultés... Et le mien allait très bien au début (commandé des sa sortie). Quant à le changer, bien sûr, mais quand on habite dans le nord du Québec, à 700 km du plus proche Apple réseller autorisé à honorer les garanties Apple...


alors c'est logiciel. A mon avis, une clean install et çà repart nickel. 
Perso, c'est ce que j'ai fait pour mon Retina. Un peu contraignant de tout réinstaller, mais çà me permet d'avoir une machine propre qui tourne nickel.


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2015)

Chanteloux a dit:


> Et le mien allait très bien au début


Ca s'éclaircit un peu et en effet si cela te parait contraignant, il serait sage de refaire une clean install, de faire un clone ou une sauvegarde Time Machine et d'installer au fur et à mesure tes logiciels. Il y en a un forcément qui fout le binz.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Janvier 2015)

ouai une clean install, en plus tu vas récupérer de la place sur ton SSD. Et ta machine tournera nickel.


----------



## Chanteloux (29 Janvier 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ouai une clean install, en plus tu vas récupérer de la place sur ton SSD. Et ta machine tournera nickel.


Vous êtes tous bien gentils, j'apprécie ... Mais j'en ai fait plusieurs, de clean install!


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2015)

Chanteloux a dit:


> Vous êtes tous bien gentils, j'apprécie ... Mais j'en ai fait plusieurs, de clean install!


On ne dit pas le contraire, mais quid des logiciels que tu as installé par la suite ?

Si après une clean install et en utilisant les logiciels de base de OS X, ton iMac fonctionne correctement, que faut-il en déduire ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Janvier 2015)

moi je pense qu'il doit avoir un logiciel malveillant avec un virus, c'est pas possible autrement. Passe un antivirus, pour voir. Ca n'a rien a voir avec l'iMac Retina ni avec OSX, c'est sur que c'est un logiciel qui fait çà.


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> moi je pense qu'il doit avoir un logiciel malveillant avec un virus, c'est pas possible autrement



Surement pas en faisant une clean install en démarrant avec cmd+R.

Il n'y a pas de virus sous OS X, mais des adwares qui proviennent d'un logiciel non téléchargé sur le site officiel d'un éditeur. Et c'est bien pour ça que j'aimerais savoir si après une clean install tout va bien, et lorsqu'il installe des logiciels, à quel moment ça fiche le binz.


----------



## Chanteloux (29 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Surement pas en faisant une clean install en démarrant avec cmd+R.
> 
> Il n'y a pas de virus sous OS X, mais des adwares qui proviennent d'un logiciel non téléchargé sur le site officiel d'un éditeur. Et c'est bien pour ça que j'aimerais savoir si après une clean install tout va bien, et lorsqu'il installe des logiciels, à quel moment ça fiche le binz.


Tous vos commentaires me stimulent, et je reprends tout une dernière fois en fin de semaine. Mes logiciels non Apple ? Lightroom  5.7, Onyx, CCC, y en a pas d'autre... Je ne fais que de la photo.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Surement pas en faisant une clean install en démarrant avec cmd+R.
> 
> Il n'y a pas de virus sous OS X, mais des adwares qui proviennent d'un logiciel non téléchargé sur le site officiel d'un éditeur. Et c'est bien pour ça que j'aimerais savoir si après une clean install tout va bien, et lorsqu'il installe des logiciels, à quel moment ça fiche le binz.



ah mais oui c'est peut etre çà, essaie de mettre adblock, je l'ai installé, c'est top contre les adware. c'est des saletés ces trucs, et çà peut bien ralentir les machines...


----------



## eyeworks (29 Janvier 2015)

Je confirme que je n'ai plus de deconnection au wifi depuis la mise à jour 10.0.2 !

Alleluia !!!

Reste plus qu'à tester autocad...


----------



## Alesc (29 Janvier 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ah mais oui c'est peut etre çà, essaie de mettre adblock, je l'ai installé, c'est top contre les adware. c'est des saletés ces trucs, et çà peut bien ralentir les machines...


Attention : AdBlock n'empêche pas l'installation des adwares, il empêche juste les pubs de s'afficher dans le navigateur. 
Et préférez AdBlock Edge à AdBlock Plus : ce dernier débloque les pubs des annonceurs qui le paient... AdBlock Edge n'a pas ce système de Whitelist.


----------



## NestorK (29 Janvier 2015)

Alesc a dit:


> Attention : AdBlock n'empêche pas l'installation des adwares, il empêche juste les pubs de s'afficher dans le navigateur.
> Et préférez AdBlock Edge à AdBlock Plus : ce dernier débloque les pubs des annonceurs qui le paient... AdBlock Edge n'a pas ce système de Whitelist.



Et contre les adwares, Adware Medic (gratuit/donation) fonctionne très bien.


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2015)

Chanteloux a dit:


> Tous vos commentaires me stimulent, et je reprends tout une dernière fois en fin de semaine. Mes logiciels non Apple ? Lightroom 5.7, Onyx, CCC, y en a pas d'autre... Je ne fais que de la photo.


Commence par faire une clean install et tout de suite après installe Onyx en prenant la dernière version ici... http://www.titanium.free.fr ...et fais un petit peu de maintenance en utilisant Automation. Utilise quelques logiciels Apple et surveille le comportement général en faisant plusieurs redémarrages. Tu peux installer Adblock dans tous tes navigateurs et faire tes réglages personnels.

Si tout est OK, installe Carbon Copy Cloner, toujours à prendre chez l'éditeur et pas ailleurs... https://bombich.com ...et fais un clone en vérifiant que celui-ci est OK. Dans un premier temps te voilà tranquille.

Pour Adobe Lightroom, je ne sais pas si tu as pris un abonnement mensuel ou acheté la version complète ? Toujours est-il qu'avec un compte Adobe, il va te falloir faire l'installation depuis ce compte. C'est maintenant que tu vas pouvoir vérifier en long, en large et en travers que ton système est stable ou pas. Normalement oui.

Par contre, quid d'une imprimante 3 en 1 ou pas ? Si oui, l'installation se passe normalement ? Si tout est OK, refais un clone. Maintenant à toi de voir.


----------



## Lolomaniac (2 Février 2015)

Je viens de recevoir mon iMac Rétina et hélas quelle déception, en effet au 1er démarrage en voulant réinstaller mon time machine, je constate un trait fin vertical de couleur verte en bas à droite de l'écran qui depuis hier s'est accentué et va maintenant de bas en haut de l'écran. Pour un produit de ce prix quelle tristesse et je me pose la simple question: n'y a t-il pas de contrôle qualité ???


----------



## subsole (2 Février 2015)

Bonjour Lolomaniac
Retour en SAV, ou (puisque tu viens de le recevoir) retour tout court, suivie d'une nouvelle commande.
je comprends ton désarroi, mais _c'est la faute à pas de chance._
D'après ce que je peux lire ici pou là, il n'y a pas (pour le moment) d'épidémie de CG ou d'écran foireux sur les 5k.


----------



## Lolomaniac (2 Février 2015)

Merci ça me remonte un peu le moral...


----------



## rbart (2 Février 2015)

Lolomaniac a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon iMac Rétina et hélas quelle déception, en effet au 1er démarrage en voulant réinstaller mon time machine, je constate un trait fin vertical de couleur verte en bas à droite de l'écran qui depuis hier s'est accentué et va maintenant de bas en haut de l'écran. Pour un produit de ce prix quelle tristesse et je me pose la simple question: n'y a t-il pas de contrôle qualité ???


Le prix n’empêche pas les pannes.
Ton écran était peut être nickel au moment du contrôle qualité, tu constates toi même que le problème prend de l'ampleur.
Apple va te l'échanger contre un neuf..


----------



## Lolomaniac (2 Février 2015)

rbart a dit:


> Le prix n’empêche pas les pannes.
> Ton écran était peut être nickel au moment du contrôle qualité, tu constates toi même que le problème prend de l'ampleur.
> Apple va te l'échanger contre un neuf..


Effectivement Je viens de ctc Apple qui va procéder à un échange mais la déception est tjrs là...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Février 2015)

Sur mon late 2013 (celui d'avant) l'écran était nickel sauf... 1 pixel mort qui n'était pas au milieu, et qui ne se voyait que sur fond blanc, comme c'était vers le coin, je l'ai laissé comme çà.
Sur mon Retina pour l'instant rien, mais j'ai l'apple care 3 ans, j'hésiterai pas si besoin! ;-)


----------



## Lolomaniac (2 Février 2015)

Je ne sais pas trop s'il s'agit d'un problème de pixels morts car il s'agit d'un trait ultra fin de couleur verte qui va de bas en haut qui se voit véritablement sur une page sombre


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Février 2015)

non c'est pas forcément çà mais c'était pour dire que çà peut arriver des écrans imparfaits, sur n'importe quel mac.


----------



## PO_ (2 Février 2015)

Bah, c'est pas bien grave, une ligne verte verticale sur 5120 lignes verticales possibles (nbre de pixels horizontaux), ça représente à peine 0,02% de l'écran   

Cela dit, je comprends ta frustration.

Comment va se passer l'échange, tu dois d'abord renvoyer l'écran, et attendre le prochain, ou bien Apple (moyennant caution via CB), t'envoie le nouveau et tu revoie le défectueux après coup ?

Cela dit, chez Apple, il y avait toujours un seuil pour le nombre de pixels défectueux avant la prise en charge pour échange. Vu le nombre considérable de pixels de l'écran Rétina (près de 15 millions), je serais curieux de savoir à quel niveau se situe ce seuil. De toute façon, dans ton cas, vu que c'est une ligne complète, ça ne s'applique pas.

J'espère simplement, à la fois pour Apple et surtout pour nous autres, les adapteurs précoces, que la dalle tiendra le coup dans le temps ...


----------



## Alesc (2 Février 2015)

Peu importe la politique d'Apple, j'achète toujours sur l'Apple Store en ligne, au moindre pixel mort ou chaud, je renvoie le bordel. Vive la VPC (14 jours pour retourner le matos sans raison)...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Février 2015)

bah, moi avec l'apple care 3 ans, je le revend un peu avant la fin des 3 ans, et je prendrais le nouveau, comme je fais toujours...


----------



## PO_ (3 Février 2015)

Je n'ai jamais pu me résoudre à revendre à vil prix un Matos Apple acheté à prix d'or

- 2000 : PowerMac G4 Bi Pro (2 x 800MHz) + écran Cinema Display 22" (donné à un ami en 2004)
- 2001 : PowerMac G4 Bi Pro (2 x 1,25 GHz) + écran Cinema Display 23" (actuellement tous deux 1dans les cartons d'origine)
- 2004 : PowerMac G5 (2 x 2 GHz) + Ecran Cinema Display 30"  -  (Le G5 est dans son carton et le 30 " est toujours sur mon bureau, mais inactif car faisant pâle figure à côté de l'iMac retina 5K
- 2008 : Mac Pro 8 x 2.8 GHz (toujours sous mon Bureau branché au 30" qui a eu une durée de vie assez extraordinaire : près de 10 ans !)


----------



## Alesc (3 Février 2015)

Belle collection !  C'est chouette que tu les aies encore ! Si tu attends pas trop longtemps, la revente permet quand même de financer le suivant... 
J'ai toujours mes deux premiers pas trop loin : le SE de ma mère (1987 !) est dans mon grenier, et j'ai donné mon premier (le 1er alu, 2007) à ma belle-mère. Mais je pense que mon actuel sera revendu pour le v2 ou 3 du Retina... J'espère que ça sera à un pote !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Février 2015)

j'avais aussi un Power Mac G5 et un mac book pro que j'ai revendu en même temps pour acheter mon 1er iMac 27 pouces 2011, le G5 j'ai cru que je le vendrais pas, il était vieux. Finalement un professionnel me l'a acheté car il avait besoin d'un vieux programme....PowerPC qui n'a pas été écrit pour mac intel!


----------



## Lolomaniac (3 Février 2015)

PO_ a dit:


> Bah, c'est pas bien grave, une ligne verte verticale sur 5120 lignes verticales possibles (nbre de pixels horizontaux), ça représente à peine 0,02% de l'écran
> 
> Cela dit, je comprends ta frustration.
> 
> ...


TNT vient récupèrer l'iMac défectueux cet apm et je dois attendre qu'Apple le réceptionne aux Pays Bas avant qu'ils ne m'en renvoient un autre, bref pas avant le 11-13 Février.....En résumé tant qu'Apple se fournira chez LG pour les écrans on aura de la M.... ou tout au moins ce sera la loterie et à ce prix là ce n'est pas normal....


----------



## rbart (3 Février 2015)

Tous les écrans LG ne sont pas défectueux, et ceux des autres fabricants ne sont pas non plus toujours parfaits.
Tu généralises beaucoup à partir d'un simple cas personnel, je trouve.


----------



## Lolomaniac (3 Février 2015)

rbart a dit:


> Tous les écrans LG ne sont pas défectueux, et ceux des autres fabricants ne sont pas non plus toujours parfaits.
> Tu généralises beaucoup à partir d'un simple cas personnel, je trouve.


Hélas non car j'en suis à mon 3ème iMac et entre les pixels morts, les tâches grises et ce dernier problème sur mon rétina ça commence à faire un peu bcp .....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Février 2015)

Lolomaniac a dit:


> Hélas non car j'en suis à mon 3ème iMac et entre les pixels morts, les tâches grises et ce dernier problème sur mon rétina ça commence à faire un peu bcp .....


pixel mort d'accord, mais les taches grises, çà n'a rien à voir avec la dalle, c'est la conception de l'imac de génération précédente, avec superdrive: la ventilation faisait aller de la poussière à l'intérieur même de la dalle.


----------



## eyeworks (3 Février 2015)

Regrettable tout cela...

Je disais plus haut que je n'avais pas constaté de deconnection wifi avec 10.0.2... En fait j'en ai bcp moins... Mais j'en ai quand meme :-( je suis dégoûté...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Février 2015)

tiens c'est vrai j'ai pas essayé le wifi sur le mac, je suis en ethernet. Mais bon j'en ai pas besoin, je l'active de temps en temps pour air drop entre l'iphone et le mac, mais c'est rare et çà fonctionne bien... Perso en ethernet pas de soucis ;-)


----------



## PO_ (5 Février 2015)

Personnellement, je n'ai aucune déconnexion Wifi. Comme j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de le dire, la borne est à 50 cm de l'iMac, alors je ne sais pas si ça joue (c'est une Box SFR).


----------



## eyeworks (5 Février 2015)

Moi c'est un reseau local que je ne peux pas regler autrement...

Aucun probleme avec mon macbook air 2011.

Normalement aujourdhui je recois un ecran 4k asus PB287q pour mon mac mini. Je testerai le wifi, mais j'aurai bien sur les boules si ca fonctionne sur le mac mini et pas sur le retina !

Ce matin j'ai eu des bugs d'affichage sur le dashboard... Ce n'est pas fluide et ca fait des gros blocs pas fluide. Je sortais d'autocad qui est assez lent...

Il faudrait que j'installe un logiciel de ressource d'energie et que je fasse la mise à jour d'autocad. Je pense que la mise à jour vient de là... Je me tate aussi à le passer à 32go de ram...


----------



## rbart (5 Février 2015)

PO_ a dit:


> Personnellement, je n'ai aucune déconnexion Wifi. Comme j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de le dire, la borne est à 50 cm de l'iMac, alors je ne sais pas si ça joue (c'est une Box SFR).


Pourquoi se mettre en Wifi quand on est à 50cm d'une Box ?


----------



## adixya (5 Février 2015)

Pour éviter un câble ?


----------



## rbart (5 Février 2015)

C'est un peu bête de perdre en stabilité/perfs pour éviter un câble de 50cm ...
Sans parler des émissions d'ondes ...
Quand on peut s'en passer aussi simplement.


----------



## chris.24 (5 Février 2015)

Qui plus est aujourd'hui, être à 50 cm ou 5m de sa box ne change rien : il existe les boitiers CPL. Et comme il y a forcément une prise près du mac...


----------



## rbart (5 Février 2015)

Le CPL, ça marche plus ou moins bien ...
Chez moi, c'est moins performant que le Wifi.


----------



## adixya (5 Février 2015)

rbart a dit:


> C'est un peu bête de perdre en stabilité/perfs pour éviter un câble de 50cm ...
> Sans parler des émissions d'ondes ...
> Quand on peut s'en passer aussi simplement.



Bah pour les émissions d'onde en immeuble en tout cas couper son wifi ne préserve pas du wifi des voisins.

On peut aussi faire le même raisonnement sur les claviers et souris dans ce cas : pourquoi du Bluetooth et les ondes associées alors qu'on peut mettre un fil. Même si fondamentalement tu as raison, a l'usage, si on peut éviter des câbles c'est quand même un confort. Que l'on paye peut être avec sa santé, va savoir.

Pour la perte de performance, chez Bouygues fibre, pas de soucis pour moi, mon imac n'a jamais été relié par ethernet a aucun moment et ça marche plus que ce qu'il me faut.
Pour d'autres gens un peu limite ça peut peut être poser problême, oui...


----------



## rbart (5 Février 2015)

Je sais qu'on n'est jamais à l'abri des ondes, mais ce qu'on peut supprimer sans effort, c'est toujours ça de gagné, surtout si on reste assis à 1m d'une borne Wifi, c'est quand même pas terrible. Le BT, c'est nettement moins puissant.
J'ai toujours préféré une connexion filaire quand c'était possible, c'est tellement plus fiable et stable. J'ai cablé tout ce que je pouvais chez moi.
Tout ce qui est fixe (ordinateur, module TV, console, time capsule ...) est en ethernet. Ca évite de surcharger le wifi et le LAN est largment plus performant.


----------



## adixya (5 Février 2015)

Ah bah pour le bt j'ai déjà vu monter a 5 Mo/s et si ça se trouve ça fait plus.

Alors qu'en ethernet adsl dans mon ancien appartement ça montait a 500 ko/s...


----------



## rbart (5 Février 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Ah bah pour le bt j'ai déjà vu monter a 5 Mo/s et si ça se trouve ça fait plus.
> 
> Alors qu'en ethernet adsl dans mon ancien appartement ça montait a 500 ko/s...


Je crois que tu confonds débit LAN/WAN, puissance d'émission ...
Que tu sois en ethernet, Wifi, ou BT, ta vitesse de connexion sur internet sera bridée par ce que te fournit ton FAI. Si tu es en ADSL 10Mbit/s, tu auras beau avoir ton mac connecté en gigabit ethernet sur ta box, tu téléchargeras à 10Mbit/s maxi.
Maintenant, si tous tes appareils sont reliés entre eux par de l'éthernet 1Gb/s, ils vont communiquer plus vite entre eux. Par exemple, si tu accèdes de ton Mac à un disque réseau d'une autre machine ou d'un NAS.
Je préfère toujours le câble au sans fil quand c'est possible, parce que c'est sans config, sans perturbation, c'est stable et toujours fiable.
Pour les portables/tablettes, c'est évidemment différent.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Février 2015)

rbart a dit:


> Pourquoi se mettre en Wifi quand on est à 50cm d'une Box ?


tout à fait, chez moi pareil, la live box occupe une position centrale dans l'appartement (c'es tombé comme çà) qui me permet de relier
l'iMac en ethernet (cable 2m) et le décodeur TV orange en filaire aussi (cable ethernet 5m camouflé dans des goulottes). Quand c'est possible, privilégier le filaire, sauf bien sur pour les iDevices ;-)


----------



## subsole (5 Février 2015)

Je plussois !
Idem ici, je privilégie le filaire sauf pour ce qui est _"portable *"_.
 *c. à d. portable utilisé en tant que tel + les iBidules.


----------



## eyeworks (5 Février 2015)

Sur un reseau local dans tout l'immeuble, je n'ai pas le choix..... :-/


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Février 2015)

tu peux pas te prendre un abonnement perso? Ca doit être galère, non? J'ai compris, c'est pour çà que tu as des coupures. j'ai un abonnement 4G orange sur mon iPhone, j'ai testé le partage de connexion, çà marche très bien, dans ma ville la 4G est  à 80 méga, c'est impressionnant. Bon j'ai juste testé, je reste quand même sur mon ADSL 20 méga, çà me suffit. Mais c'est pour dire, la 4G c'est rapide.


----------



## NestorK (5 Février 2015)

eyeworks a dit:


> Je préfère toujours le câble au sans fil quand c'est possible, parce que c'est sans config, sans perturbation, c'est stable et toujours fiable.
> Pour les portables/tablettes, c'est évidemment différent.



Je suis étonné malgré tout de la supériorité dans mon cas d'une connexion Ethernet à une connexion Wifi. Je suis à peine à 4 ou 5 mètres de ma box (mon bureau est séparé par un mur en carton et une porte) et je plafonne à 25 mbps en sans fil. En revanche, en filaire, je suis à 190 mbps tranquille (je suis chez Numericable). Qu'est-ce qui peut expliquer pareille différence ? Evidemment, j'ai du coup opté pour le câble qui passe autour des portes et suit les plinthes.


----------



## adixya (5 Février 2015)

rbart a dit:


> Je crois que tu confonds débit LAN/WAN, puissance d'émission ...


Ha ha merci de me prendre pour un mongolito lol c'est drôle ces malentendus. Bref...

Je ne parlais pas de Mbit ou de bande passante.
Je te dis qu'avec ma box adsl toute pourrie en ethernet je montais a 500 ko/s grand max et en plus on ne pouvait pas jouer en réseau, regarder la télé et télécharger en même temps.
Je ne parle même pas de la saturation totale quand les synchronisations wifi des ibidules se lançaient automatiquement.

Aujourd'hui je télécharge beaucoup mieux (10 fois plus rapidement au minimum sur utorrent avec beaucoup de seeders) sur mon iMac en wifi et je pense que je pourrais faire beaucoup plus si ça envoyait fort de l'autre côté. Je dis pas que c'est parce que c'est du wifi que ça va plus vite c'est parce que c'est la fibre. Avec la fibre perdre un poil de la performance à cause du wifi n'a absolument aucune importance POUR MOI et mon utilisation. On a tous des usages qui nous sont propres c'est tout.
De rajouter un câble ethernet sur mon Mac ne m'apportera absolument rien dans ces conditions.
Je regarde même des films en 1080 streamés depuis un disque dur externe branché sur mon Mac via iPad dans ma chambre éloignée de la box. Avec un bon débit les fils vont perdre leur utilité sauf avec des usages très spécifiques et poussés et  pour les puristes stressés de ne pas avoir l'optimum de bande passante qu'ils pourraient avoir, évidemment.


----------



## rbart (6 Février 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> Je suis étonné malgré tout de la supériorité dans mon cas d'une connexion Ethernet à une connexion Wifi. Je suis à peine à 4 ou 5 mètres de ma box (mon bureau est séparé par un mur en carton et une porte) et je plafonne à 25 mbps en sans fil. En revanche, en filaire, je suis à 190 mbps tranquille (je suis chez Numericable). Qu'est-ce qui peut expliquer pareille différence ? Evidemment, j'ai du coup opté pour le câble qui passe autour des portes et suit les plinthes.


Tout dépend de la qualité de tes équipements Wifi.
Ils ont un débit max théorique, mais en pratique, c'est négocié en permanence entre les appareils qui doivent se heurter à des perturbations (autres réseaux, murs, éléments métalliques, micro-ondes ...)
Certaines box ont des bornes Wifi de très mauvaise qualité.
Il faut bien regarder la norme Wifi de tous les équipements (A, B, N, AC ...), sachant que la synchro se fait obligatoirement sur le plus lent.


----------



## rbart (6 Février 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Ha ha merci de me prendre pour un mongolito lol c'est drôle ces malentendus. Bref...
> 
> Je ne parlais pas de Mbit ou de bande passante.
> Je te dis qu'avec ma box adsl toute pourrie en ethernet je montais a 500 ko/s grand max et en plus on ne pouvait pas jouer en réseau, regarder la télé et télécharger en même temps.
> ...


Super alors ...
Mais ton raisonnement n'est pas forcément très logique sachant que dans ton ancienne situation, ce n'est pas l'ethernet qui posait problème.


----------



## herszk (8 Février 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> Je suis étonné malgré tout de la supériorité dans mon cas d'une connexion Ethernet à une connexion Wifi. Je suis à peine à 4 ou 5 mètres de ma box (mon bureau est séparé par un mur en carton et une porte) et je plafonne à 25 mbps en sans fil. En revanche, en filaire, je suis à 190 mbps tranquille (je suis chez Numericable). Qu'est-ce qui peut expliquer pareille différence ? Evidemment, j'ai du coup opté pour le câble qui passe autour des portes et suit les plinthes.


----------



## herszk (8 Février 2015)

Bonjour.
Je suis dans le même cas que toi sauf que je dispose de LaBox V2 de numericable, donc, mon imac est connecté en wifi ac et je monte à 190Mo/s alors qu'en wifi n je suis dans les mêmes performances que toi (15 à 25 Mo/s), je n'ai donc pas besoin d'un cable ethernet qui serait trop compliqué à installer.


----------



## Average Joe (9 Février 2015)

Jusqu'à l'été dernier, mon Mac 21" late 2012 gazait en ethernet. Depuis, j'ai déménagé et il se retrouve dans une chambre éloignée de la box. Je n'ai finalement pas eu le temps et l'envie de tirer un câble de 12 km de long. Résultat, bienvenue au wifi ! À l'usage, je ne remarque pas la différence avec la connexion en Ethernet et pour cause : fibre ! J'ai aussi un Mac Mini late 2012 également qui lui est branché en Ethernet et ça revient au même en termes de rapidité ressentie. Je suis sûr qu'il existe une différence objective entre les deux modes mais elle n'est pas sensible en pratique. Faudrait que je fasse des tests pour le vérifier plus précisément. Ce Mac et les iDevices sont donc sans fil mais chez moi, traditionnellement c'est câble pour tout le monde par principe.


----------



## Alesc (9 Février 2015)

Idem, sur le principe je préfère le câble, mais la configuration de mon appart fait que c'est bien plus pratique en wifi... Et avec ma connexion anémique (900 ko/s au max), c'est pas le wifi qui me bride


----------



## adixya (9 Février 2015)

Average Joe a dit:


> Je suis sûr qu'il existe une différence objective entre les deux modes mais elle n'est pas sensible en pratique. Faudrait que je fasse des tests pour le vérifier plus précisément.



Je vous donne quelques chiffres que je viens de produire de chez moua (fibre sensation bouygues 200 Mb, soit la "fausse" fibre, mais bon pour 26 euros par mois, ca suffit amplement) !

En wifi descendant (mb/s) :
137,10 / 130,40 / 125,30 / 129,87 : C'est déjà ébouriffant et ça ringardise n'importe quelle connexion adsl.
En wifi montant (mb/s)
10,57 / 10,51 / 10,28 / 10,52

En ethernet descendant (mb/s) :
188,64 / 187,83 / 188,24 / 187,74 : Bouhouhou il me manque 12 à 13 Mbit/s par rapport à la promesse commerciale lol
En ethernet montant (mb/s) :
10,46 / 10,61 / 10,54 / 10,48

En 4G bouygues descendant (sur mon telephone,et non pas avec le téléphone comme modem) :
22,68 / 27,11 / 32,84 / 28,89
En 4G Bouygues montant :
6,08 / 6,35 / 6,61 / 6,71

Conclusion : il y a certes une perte de 27% de débit en descendant, mais bon, 17 Mo/s, franchement, ça va c'est raisonnable pour faire du net et regarder des mails, et je n'ai pas quinze milliards de torrents non plus a télécharger en meme temps tous les jours en jouant en réseau en HQ et en regardant la télévision HD en même temps... En montant, aucune difference.
Et comparé à la 4G, qui est deja fantastique en utilisation extérieure, et qui a un debit supérieur ou equivalent a une connexion adsl, on explose tout.
Donc ok, sur une box adsl, je comprends qu'on privilégie le cable ethernet si on peut, mais en fibre, ça a peu d'intérêt, hormis de protéger sa santé.
Mais a ce compte la on jette son iphone a la poubelle, pour être coherent...


----------



## rbart (9 Février 2015)

Super des tests qui montrent que du Wifi à 50cm arrivent à suffire pour supporter du débit WAN (enfin, pas tout à fait) ...
En gros, ça démontre ce que tout le monde dit, quand c'est possible, il n'y a rien de mieux qu'une connexion filaire, quand il faut traverser la maison avec un câble, le Wifi est un bon palliatif.
Après, comparer un débit fibre à ADSL, je pense que tout le monde est au courant de ce qui va le plus vite, et encore une fois, la techno de ton LAN n'y change rien.
Enfin, j'ai toujours l'impression que tu mélanges LAN et WAN, ce qui explique pas mal de choses.


----------



## chris.24 (9 Février 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Mais a ce compte la on jette son iphone a la poubelle, pour être coherent...


Pas forcément... Pourquoi tout blanc ou tout noir ? Perso quand je ne me sers pas de mon tel il est à 4 ou 5m de moi et pas dans ma poche du matin au soir. J'évite de me servir du tel en voiture (recherche de réseau, en plus du fait que ça m'évite des prunes potentielles et un accident car il faut bien l'avouer qu'on est 75 % plus distrait en tel au volant). En train je l'éteins (recherche réseau encore pire).

C'est toujours un peu marrant cette fausse argumentation qui voudrait que puisqu'on se prend déjà ceci ou cela autant en rajouter. Ben non, parce que là clairement ça s'additionne et un jour on le paye. C'est pas comme le son ou deux bruits l'un à 50 dB et l'autre à 53 dB donnent un son final de 53 dB (et non pas 103). Avec les ondes comme avec ce que tu ingères dans ton corps (nourriture et air), tout s’additionne et au final faire attention à certaines choses quand c'est possible et sans devenir un "ayatollah du sain" pour autant peut faire pencher la balance du bon côté.

Personnellement je suis persuadé que dans 20 ans ça va être l'hécatombe, il va y avoir des cancers du cerveau à la pelle (sans parler des organes si porté dans sa poche, y compris les potentielles conséquences sur la fertilité)... On criera au scandale du siècle, celui de l'amiante sera une broutille que tout le monde oubliera tellement ce ras-de-marée sera quasi mondial... On aura tous plusieurs proches décédés dans sa famille et là on se rappellera que le principe de précaution n'était pas si con que ça...


----------



## subsole (10 Février 2015)

chris.24 a dit:


> Ben non, parce que là clairement ça s'additionne et un jour on le paye. C'est pas comme le son ou deux bruits l'un à 50 dB et l'autre à 53 dB donnent un son final de 53 dB (et non pas 103).Avec les ondes comme avec ce que tu ingères dans ton corps (nourriture et air), tout s’additionne


Ben si, mauvais exemple  
*3 décibels* supplémentaires correspondent à un *doublement* du niveau sonore (la progression est logarithmique ).
PS Le bruit est également composé d'ondes.


----------



## Average Joe (10 Février 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Je vous donne quelques chiffres que je viens de produire de chez moua (fibre sensation bouygues 200 Mb, soit la "fausse" fibre, mais bon pour 26 euros par mois, ca suffit amplement) !
> 
> En wifi descendant (mb/s) :
> 137,10 / 130,40 / 125,30 / 129,87 : C'est déjà ébouriffant et ça ringardise n'importe quelle connexion adsl.
> ...



Les résultats du speed test concernant mes deux Mac sont :
- pour le mac Mini en Ethernet : débit descendant : 283,92 Mbps, débit montant : 49,41 Mbps
- pour l'iMac en wifi : débit descendant : 196,75 Mbps, débit montant 49,28 Mbps
Ça envoie du petit bois !
C'est marrant, alors qu'il y a une différence de 30,7 % entre les deux débits descendants je ne la remarque pas. Sachant que les deux ont le même OS (Mavericks), il existe peut-être une raison matérielle pour cela. Chez moi aussi, manifestement, les débits montants sont les mêmes avec ou sans fil.


----------



## Rez2a (11 Février 2015)

Average Joe a dit:


> Les résultats du speed test concernant mes deux Mac sont :
> - pour le mac Mini en Ethernet : débit descendant : 283,92 Mbps, débit montant : 49,41 Mbps
> - pour l'iMac en wifi : débit descendant : 196,75 Mbps, débit montant 49,28 Mbps
> Ça envoie du petit bois !
> C'est marrant, alors qu'il y a une différence de 30,7 % entre les deux débits descendants je ne la remarque pas. Sachant que les deux ont le même OS (Mavericks), il existe peut-être une raison matérielle pour cela. Chez moi aussi, manifestement, les débits montants sont les mêmes avec ou sans fil.



En même temps avec ce genre de débit, la différence est quasiment impossible à faire si tu ne télécharges pas un gros truc sur un serveur fait pour (grosse appli sur l'App Store ou un jeu sur Steam par exemple). Pour l'upload, il est sûrement bridé à 50 Mb/s chez toi, d'où le fait qu'il ne soit pas différent en ethernet ou en wifi.

Après la différence wifi/ethernet ça va surtout se jouer sur le routeur, à titre perso sur LaBox dégueulasse de Numericable, j'obtiens du 200 Mb/s en ethernet et du 22 Mb/s en wifi donc la question ne se pose pas...


----------



## adixya (11 Février 2015)

Ah tiens c'est marrant, Joe, on a le même pourcentage de perte entre ethernet et wifi !
Quant a l'upload il doit être bridé côté fournisseur d'accès.
Tu es chez quel FAI ?


----------



## adixya (11 Février 2015)

Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, est-ce que vous êtes restés à la résolution par défaut ? Moi j'aime assez les modes plus d'espace. je prendrai bien le mode de droite, mais les textes commencent à être un poil petits. J'ai donc fini par adopter le mode intermédiaire.


----------



## Average Joe (11 Février 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Ah tiens c'est marrant, Joe, on a le même pourcentage de perte entre ethernet et wifi !
> Quant a l'upload il doit être bridé côté fournisseur d'accès.
> Tu es chez quel FAI ?


Je suis chez Orange. Je ne paye guère plus cher en définitive avec la fibre qu'avec l'ADSL. J'ai lu des témoignages d'utilisateurs qui se plaignaient de mauvais fonctionnement de leur abonnement fibre, pas moi !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Février 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, est-ce que vous êtes restés à la résolution par défaut ? Moi j'aime assez les modes plus d'espace. je prendrai bien le mode de droite, mais les textes commencent à être un poil petits. J'ai donc fini par adopter le mode intermédiaire.


Mode Retina pour moi, j'aime bien avoir la même chose qu'avant mais avec la finesse du retina!
j'ai essayé le plus d'espace, c'est sympa, mais petit au niveau des textes! ;-)


----------



## adixya (12 Février 2015)

C'est un poil petit. Moi c'est mon premier Mac et avant de chaner l'affichage, j'avais toujours l'impression de ne pas avoir assez de place a l'écran pou toutes mes fenêtres. Du coup les textes sont un peu petits, c'est vrai mais avec le mode zoom intelligent sur safari par exemple, ça va.
Par contre les icônes de Windows 7 que j'ai installé avec parallels  en mode cohérence sont riquiquis !! Mais c'est pas grave c'est Windows. Bien pratique ce mode coherenc n'empêche. Et très bonne intégration des deux environnements en parallèle, ça surpasse ce que je pensais qu'il était possible de faire avec de la virtualisation. N'étant pas gamer, je peux dire que je ne reviendrai JAMAIS sur Windows, même si Windows 10 à l'air assez sympa.


----------



## PO_ (12 Février 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Mode Retina pour moi, j'aime bien avoir la même chose qu'avant mais avec la finesse du retina!
> j'ai essayé le plus d'espace, c'est sympa, mais petit au niveau des textes! ;-)



Pareil pour moi, je ne change  que lorsque  j'ai besoin de plus d'espace de travail. Et pourtant, les deux fois où je suis allé faire mumuse avec un Retina chez un revendeur, avant l'achat, je passais en résolution maximum ...


----------



## Maxoubx (12 Février 2015)

pour ma part, j'utilise la résolution intermédiaire


----------



## chris.24 (12 Février 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Ben si, mauvais exemple
> *3 décibels* supplémentaires correspondent à un *doublement* du niveau sonore (la progression est logarithmique ).
> PS Le bruit est également composé d'ondes.


Non ça ne s'additionne pas : ça ne double pas le niveau de bruit. Mais je n'avais pas tout à fait raison non plus apparemment : cela augmente malgré tout un peu le bruit. Comme dans l'exemple donné en lien 50 dB + 50 dB = 53 dB et non pas 100 dB. Et 53 dB ce correspond à un peu plus fort mais pas le double.

MAIS plus on a un écart important et plus j'avais finalement raison : un son à 60 dB + un autre à 69 dB = seulement 69,5 dB !
Tandis que 70 dB + 90 dB = 90,05 dB !

Pour les 3 dB dont tu parles, tu confonds avec la puissance nécessaire pour augmenter de 3 dB. On doit doubler la puissance. MAIS ça ne signifie donc pas du tout que le son est 2 fois plus fort justement, il est seulement plus fort de 3 dB...

villemin.gerard.free.fr/aScience/Physique/Decibel.htm

Le bruit est une onde mais on parle ici de Hz --> KHz alors que pour le tel portable ou la wi-fi on est dans dans émission bien plus élevée, de l'ordre de plusieurs Giga Hz il me semble. Qui plus est le tel est collé contre le cerveau. Et puis il y a sans doute une histoire d'intensité... Enfin bon je ne suis pas expert en ondes portables et wifi... En tout cas je n'ai jamais entendu parler de danger des ondes sonores, sauf pour les oreilles à partir d'un certain seuil...


----------



## Alesc (13 Février 2015)

chris.24 a dit:


> Non ça ne s'additionne pas : ça ne double pas le niveau de bruit. Mais je n'avais pas tout à fait raison non plus apparemment : cela augmente malgré tout un peu le bruit. Comme dans l'exemple donné en lien 50 dB + 50 dB = 53 dB et non pas 100 dB. Et 53 dB ce correspond à un peu plus fort mais pas le double.
> 
> MAIS plus on a un écart important et plus j'avais finalement raison : un son à 60 dB + un autre à 69 dB = seulement 69,5 dB !
> Tandis que 70 dB + 90 dB = 90,05 dB !
> ...


Très intéressant tout ça !
Sinon, je ne pensais pas lire "LA wifi" ici : je pensais que seules ma mère et ma grand-mère l'employaient au féminin


----------



## chris.24 (14 Février 2015)

Je ne m'étais jamais posé la question ! ^^

Mais c'est marrant cette histoire de personnalisation, je m'en suis rendu compte aussi pour mes appareils hi-fi et vidéo : quand j'en parle sur d'autres forums certains sont féminins et d'autres masculins sans qu'il y ait de raison apparente...


----------



## adixya (14 Février 2015)

J'ai suivi les conseils d'un site web et ai désactivé la transparence, plus des animations liées au dock grâce à onyx, bah dis donc c'est génial la réactivité qu'on récupère. Les animations (et la transparence aussi probablement) c'est joli mais ça crée un effet de lourdeur dans l'utilisation qui a été assez décevant je dois dire. Je trouvais insupportable que le dock mette un temps a apparaître quand je plaçais la souris sur le bord de l'écran. La ça apparaît direct, j'adore.
Je pourrais presque essayer de réactiver la transparence, peut être que c'était les animations qui posaient vraiment problème... A tester...


----------



## PO_ (15 Février 2015)

les animations du Dock, elles sont présentes depuis la première version de Mac OS X. Si c'est ça qui ralentit, il faut qu'Apple arrête de faire des OS. Je pense plutôt que Yosemite est une version "bêta". EN espérant que 10.11 soit un "Snow Yosemite" plutôt qu'une N-ième révolution avec 12 784 amazing nouveautés.

Contrairement à ce dont beaucoup se plaignent,  je n'ai pas à proprement parler de bugs avec Yosemite. C'est plus un manque général de réactivité (surtout au niveau du Finder, d'ailleurs).


----------



## NestorK (15 Février 2015)

PO_ a dit:


> Contrairement à ce dont beaucoup se plaignent,  je n'ai pas à proprement parler de bugs avec Yosemite. C'est plus un manque général de réactivité (surtout au niveau du Finder, d'ailleurs).



Pas de soucis non plus sur Yosemite - si ce n'est Mail toujours pas irréprochable - même si je ne suis pas en wifi (mon amie sur MacBook Air a dû s'offrir un adapteur ethernet). En revanche, je regrette malgré tout ce rythme effréné pour les mises à jour, ça n'apporte à mon avis rien de bon. En ce qui me concerne, la dernière bonne mise à jour remonte à Snow Leopard, je ne saurais dire depuis quelles avancées ont amélioré significativement mon confort d'utilisation et si j'apprécie *énormément* Continuity et Handoff (miracle d'ailleurs, ça marche très bien chez moi) - toutes deux arrivées avec Yosemite, il faut forcément avoir un iPhone/iPad pour en tirer avantage, pour le "pauvre" possesseur d'une machine Apple, il n'y aura donc que l'interface sujette à controverse... Et les quelques bugs.

PS : et j'ai dégagé la transparence de mon UI day one.


----------



## adixya (15 Février 2015)

PO_ a dit:


> les animations du Dock, elles sont présentes depuis la première version de Mac OS X. Si c'est ça qui ralentit, il faut qu'Apple arrête de faire des OS.



Non, mais les animations normales plus les ralentissements non normaux, c'est cet ensemble de choses qui donne la sensation de lourdeur.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Février 2015)

Moi j'aime vraiment bien Yosemite, je le trouve très joli et taillé pour les écrans Retina, avec ce design super fin c'est vraiment bien, quand j'ai l'occasion quelque part de revoir un ancien OS, çà fait bizarre déjà la police de la barre de menu, je me suis habitué à la nouvelle.
Les animations du dock, cela fait longtemps que le les ai viré, pas attendu Yosemite pour çà: loupe et rebond, je trouve çà inutile, je n'ai que le masquage du dock qui apparait quand on passe la souris (mon dock est toujours à droite, en bas j'aime pas).
la transparence, je l'avais otée pour voir, chez moi c'est tout aussi réactif avec que sans, tout est très bien, donc je l'ai laissé, je trouve çà sympa aussi.
Deux mois presque jours pour jour avec le retina, toujours super content de cette machine! ;-)


----------



## adixya (15 Février 2015)

Oui ça veut dire quoi ce rebond ? Je n'ai pas trop compris...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Février 2015)

cocher ou pas " animer les app lors de leur ouverture" dans pref du dock


----------



## gegedetrois (19 Février 2015)

pour Sydney et les autres 
l'aventure commence ici aujourd'hui protege ton iMac : Ifilter
allez y jeter un coup d'oeil


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Février 2015)

C'est interessant, mais tu parles de l'esthétique, moi j'aime pas trop la découpe autour de la pomme.
Je sais c'est difficile, mais çà gache un peu le look sublime de l'iMac: il aurait peut être fallu réussir à ne rien mettre en façade, que le filtre ne soit accroché que par derrière?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Février 2015)

avec des ventouses sur l'arrière?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Février 2015)

En tout cas j'ai du mal, finalement, à voir l'utilité. Avec un peu d'astuce, on peut faire çà soi même, non?


----------



## gegedetrois (20 Février 2015)

certainement mais alors l'esthétique pour que ce soit efficace ...
quand à l'utilité : 
http://www.maxisciences.com/apple/apple-fumer-tue-aussi-la-garantie-de-l-039-imac_art4664.html
http://forum.mac4eve...er-t103514.html
l’iMac et les fumeurs ne font pas bon ménage
et il y en a plein d'autres
le problème de le fixer par l'arrière c'est qu'il est bombé après on peut tout faire mais il y, a un cout et on a choisi l'option de pouvoir proposer quelque chose qui n'impacte pas trop l'esthétique du mac et qui coute moins cher qu'une heure de SAV Apple et qui soit facile à mettre en place
voir la video sur le site : http://www.ifilter.fr
c'était notre cahier des charges
on est en train de mettre en place 2 sortes d'options de personnalisation 
soit peinture hydrographique 650 motifs différents 
soit habillage cuir,tissus par un tapissier ou tout ce qui peut passer par la tete des gens pour rendre leur iMac unique sans rien faire de définitif puisqu'amovible 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1417490121876972/


----------



## gegedetrois (20 Février 2015)

en aluminium et fabriqué ici pas par des Chinois qui sont obligé de bosser 25 heures par jour là aussi ça a un cout


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Février 2015)

C'est pas le filtre, çà d'accord, pour les fumeurs, ou les environnements très poussiéreux, je veux bien...
Mais cette barre en alu collé devant, pour moi çà défigure l'iMac. 
Je pense qu'on peut simplement coller le filtre avec 4 points adhésif et c'est bon, çà se vera pas.
Ce n'est que mon avis, c'est comme les coques iPhone, je suis pas fan, çà défigure le design.


----------



## gegedetrois (20 Février 2015)

on peut faire ce que l'on veut moi j'ai commencé par une bande de sopalin histoire de voir ce qui pouvait rentrer dans mon Mac bien que j'ai une acharnée du menage et que la pollution à Troyes soit pas celle de Paris ou de Lyon et ce n'est pas de la mousse filtrante de 5 mm ça bloque beaucoup moins de chose et crois moi j'ai été surpris du résultat au bout de 15 jrs fait l'essai c'est sans risque il faut que ça plaque bien sur les entrées d'air dessous pour que rien ne passe ailleurs qu'a travers le Sopalin et au bout de 15 jrs tu le retire et là tu connait réellement l'état de ton environnement


----------



## gegedetrois (20 Février 2015)

si,tu essaie tu va voir que les adhésifs c'est pas ça ça se décolle souvent mais pour essayer ça suffit il faut revoler quand ça se décolle après dans la durée c'est plus possible


----------



## gegedetrois (20 Février 2015)

un autre témoignage





ou alors la solution un gros pavé comme ce HP je préfère quand meme mon iMac avec le support




meme si l'idée est bonne


----------



## Maxoubx (22 Février 2015)

Des retours entre un iMac haut de Gamme et celui d'entrée de gamme ?

Des gens sont passé de l'un a l'autre ?


----------



## Chanteloux (26 Février 2015)

Maxoubx a dit:


> Des retours entre un iMac haut de Gamme et celui d'entrée de gamme ?
> 
> Des gens sont passé de l'un a l'autre ?



Oui, moi! D'un iMac late 2012 de base 2,7 mgh au Retina full equip. Déception à tous points de vue sauf l'écran.  Le Retina 4.0 etc est bogué +++, et d'une lenteur exceptionnelle même avec grosse carte vidéo... Une erreur ...


----------



## subsole (26 Février 2015)

Chanteloux a dit:


> Oui, moi! D'un iMac late 2012 de base 2,7 mgh au Retina full equip. Déception à tous points de vue sauf l'écran.  Le Retina 4.0 etc est bogué +++, et d'une lenteur exceptionnelle même avec grosse carte vidéo... Une erreur ...


Ce n'est pas normal, le 5k est une bombe.
Test sur une session neuve, si ça ne suffit pas tente une _clean install_.
Si ça ne suffit pas, il faudra envisagé un retour en SAV.


----------



## PO_ (26 Février 2015)

J'ai l'impression que la gestion de la mémoire n'est pas très au point sur Yosemite. Je pense que c'est dû à la mémoire compressée, plus qu'au swap. J'ai fréquemment des micro interruptions lors du déplacement de fenêtres, sans parler de lenteurs (relatives) lorsque je scroll dans une fenêtre finder. Les micro-interruptions disparaissent au redémarrage. Je n'ai "que" 8 Go pour le moment, mais je sens que je vais pas tarder à upgrader tout ça. 

Je me tâte en fait pour prendre de la mémoire de classe supérieure, soit en latence moindre (CAS 9 au lieu de CAS 11 pour la "latency", latence), soit en vitesse supérieure. 

J'ai l'impression que des gars sur GeekBench ont eu des améliorations d'indices en passant sur de la vitesse supérieure. Ce qui m'embête un peu, c'est que dans un cas comme dans l'autre, il faut que je rachète 16 Go et que je vire ma mémoire actuelle.


----------



## Alesc (26 Février 2015)

PO_ a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que la gestion de la mémoire n'est pas très au point sur Yosemite. Je pense que c'est dû à la mémoire compressée, plus qu'au swap. J'ai fréquemment des micro interruptions lors du déplacement de fenêtres, sans parler de lenteurs (relatives) lorsque je scroll dans une fenêtre finder. Les micro-interruptions disparaissent au redémarrage. Je n'ai "que" 8 Go pour le moment, mais je sens que je vais pas tarder à upgrader tout ça.
> 
> Je me tâte en fait pour prendre de la mémoire de classe supérieure, soit en latence moindre (CAS 9 au lieu de CAS 11 pour la "latency", latence), soit en vitesse supérieure.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que des gars sur GeekBench ont eu des améliorations d'indices en passant sur de la vitesse supérieure. Ce qui m'embête un peu, c'est que dans un cas comme dans l'autre, il faut que je rachète 16 Go et que je vire ma mémoire actuelle.


Je ne pense pas que de passer en CAS 9 ou d'avoir de la RAM plus rapide changera quelque chose... Tu auras 3% de perfs en plus dans les benchs et ça ne changera absolument rien en pratique... Perso je ne gâcherais pas mon argent là-dedans, je préférerais mettre ces centaines d'euros de côté pour la prochaine machine 
En plus Apple recommande clairement la 1600 MHz, Intel aussi (le contrôleur mémoire est dans le CPU), perso je ne jouerais pas à mettre quelque chose de plus rapide. Quant au CAS 9 à la place de 11, c'est risquer les instabilités/incompatibilité pour aucun gain en pratique...

Tes micros-lags, c'est soit des bugs Yodemite, soit la carte vidéo qui galère avec la GUI gourmande de Yosemite (surtout si c'est un Retina), soit pas assez de RAM (l'indicateur "pression sur la RAM, il est vert ? S'il ne l'est pas : passe à 16 Go de RAM). Mais en tous les cas rien à voir avec la vitesse de la RAM.


----------



## rbart (26 Février 2015)

La RAM n'a rien à voir avec ces lags.
C'est plus quelque chose de pas clean dans Yosemite, un process qui prend des ressources inutilement.
Tu peux mettre 32Go, mais si ta pression sur la RAM est correcte dans la situation actuelle, ça ne changera rien.
Je pense qu'ils ont des efforts à faire sur les pilotes de la carte graphique.
C'est un poil moins fluide que Mavericks, et sur certaines machines type Retina, c'est assez visible que ça accroche par moments.


----------



## NestorK (26 Février 2015)

Chanteloux a dit:


> Oui, moi! D'un iMac late 2012 de base 2,7 mgh au Retina full equip. Déception à tous points de vue sauf l'écran.  Le Retina 4.0 etc est bogué +++, et d'une lenteur exceptionnelle même avec grosse carte vidéo... Une erreur ...



J'utilise un Retina full specs que j'utilise de manière intensive sur une base quotidienne (FCP X et Lightroom pour le boulot, Windows et Steam pour jouer) et rien à dire. La machine en voit de toutes les couleurs : encodage lourd, montage quasi exclusivement multicam et le Mac avale sans jamais broncher les NEF de mon D800. C'est en jeu que la machine hurle le plus mais là encore tout va bien, le châssis reste relativement tiède, je n'ai jamais perçu la moindre conséquence d'un éventuel trottling du GPU ou du CPU. 

Un acheteur heureux en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Février 2015)

Bientôt 3 mois avec mon Retina i7 / 24Go / SSD / 295 assuré apple care 3 ans, super machine, qui durera bien les 3 ans voire un peu plus avant d'en changer.
En attendant mes yeux lui disent merci tous les jours!


----------



## yannpsq (27 Février 2015)

2 mois avec mon iMac rétina 27 pouces et il marche à merveille ! Il supporte bien tous les jeux, ne chauffe pas et n'est pas bruyant. Il s'est bien adapté à mes habitudes et je le trouve même beaucoup plus rapide qu'au démarrage. Aucun problème avec le fusion drive de 3 To, aucun lag sur la carte graphique et 16 Gigas de ram. Niveau couleur c'est le toper mes yeux apprécient et ne se fatiguent pas.


----------



## SebR2611 (5 Mars 2015)

Idem, mon iMac Retina full (presque ^^ >>> i7 quad @ 4Ghz, m295x 4Go, 16Go Ram, FD 1To) (le tout acheté grâce à l'Apple on Campus pour 2900€ (environ) au lieu de 3400) 

Il tourne à merveille évidemment, il remplace un vieil iMac 24" early 2009, qui en plus d'être vieux, n'avait pas eu la chance d'être équipé d'options. Donc vous imaginez bien la claque que j'ai pris ! ^.^ 

Bref je souhaitais simplement vous faire part de mon expérience avec cet iMac. Au début j'avais un peu peur de la légèreté de la carte graphique, bien que j'ai pris la plus grosse, mais en fin de compte, il fait tourner tous les derniers jeux en ultra et pour la plupart en 1080p, évidemment, aucun ne tournent en 5k, mais de toute façons, même avec un gros GPU de bureau, ça aurait été limite. (J'ai essayé de mettre les Sims 4 (via windows 8 sur bootcamp) en 2160p (4k) et l'iMac a tout simplement planté.. Redémarrage forcé..

Bref, en fait j'ai un seul problème avec cet iMac, et je me demande si les autres utilisateurs d'iMac, retina ou non, ont le même problème. J'explique, en fait j'ai voulu tester la fonction de recopie écran AirPlay, sur mon Apple TV qui est reliée à mon vidéo-projecteur, et c'est tout simplement inutilisable tellement c'est saccadé, j'ai essayé pour lire des video, c'est pas possible, j'aurai aussi aimé jouer aux jeux sur mon VP, mais non.. Cette fonction est parfaitement fluide quand je l'utilise avec mon iPhone (6 plus (mais c'était tout aussi fluide avec les anciens)), ainsi que mon iPad, donc je ne comprends pas vraiment que ça n'aille pas avec l'iMac...  Si quelqu'un a une idée !


----------



## NestorK (5 Mars 2015)

J'aurais été au contraire très surpris que tu puisses à partir d'une Apple TV streamer - par exemple - tes jeux Steam de ton iMac à ton vidéo projecteur. Personnellement, avec AirPlay et mon iPhone, je n'arrive à avoir que l'interface de fluide et parfois Youtube, mais la latence pour ne serait-ce que des jeux mobiles est insupportable. Après, ce n'est que mon expérience, peut-être est-ce possible ? Mais j'ai comme un (gros) doute. 

En revanche, ton cas n'est pas désespéré, notamment si tu joues sur Steam, Gabe Newell a pensé à toi :

http://www.igen.fr/apple-tv/2015/03/valve-un-boitier-steam-link-pour-le-televiseur-90063


----------



## SebR2611 (5 Mars 2015)

Je ne l'ai pas précisé pardon, mais non, je ne joue pas sur Steam. 

Pour ma part La recopie AirPlay est fluide avec iPhone et iPad, même en jeu. Je ne vais pas te dire que c'est immédiat, mais il y a tellement peu de latence que c'est parfaitement jouable. 

Pour ce qui est de l'iMac, rien n'est fluide, même pas le bureau, la souris réagis 1 seconde après que je l'ai bougée, et c'est complètement saccadé, donc imagine avec la lecture d'une vidéo ou d'un jeu...


----------



## NestorK (5 Mars 2015)

Tu as essayé en baissant la résolution de ton iMac ? La bande passante est peut être trop juste.


----------



## SebR2611 (5 Mars 2015)

Bah en fait dès que j'active la recopie vidéo, l'iMac passe en affichage 1080p (c'est plutôt dégueulasse d'ailleurs sur un écran 5k ^^) pour s'aligner avec le VP, donc il (je pense) n'envoie que du 1080p, pas du 5k, ce qui serait totalement débile vu que la résolution du VP ne suivrait pas, aucun intérêt


----------



## Rez2a (5 Mars 2015)

Il y a déjà de la latence avec une recopie d'écran AirPlay depuis un iPhone, c'est normal qu'il y en ait encore plus avec du 1080p (à vue de nez ça fait le double de pixels au total non ?). Surtout si c'est pour jouer en s'attendant à avoir du 60 fps, autant brancher ton ordi directement sur le VP.

Cela dit je viens de tester la recopie d'écran depuis mon iMac Retina, tout en wifi, je suis quand même agréablement surpris par le résultat.
Ça suffit pas à regarder un film comme il faut et encore moins à jouer, mais j'en connais qui regardent des films en streaming sur leur ordi de façon plus dégueulasse que ça.

Cela dit, je me doute qu'on perçoit tous le truc différemment en fonction de nos attentes... le seul moyen de dire si oui ou non y a un problème chez toi serait de filmer le rendu pour pouvoir comparer avec le rendu de quelqu'un d'autre, puisqu'il y a pas moyen d'afficher les fps sorties à ma connaissance.


----------



## SebR2611 (5 Mars 2015)

Oui donc on a pas l'air tous égaux avec AirPlay alors ^^. Le problème doit venir d'ailleurs.. Certainement du réseau wifi.. 

J'utilise une Time Capsule 1To (modèle 2009 (la première à utiliser les deux fréquences 2,4 et 5Ghz)), qui est en wifi 802.11n, c'est peut-être dû à ça, l'Apple TV 3 est en n ou en ac ? C'est peut-être dû au fait que la bande passante n'est pas suffisante. Quand je vois qu'envoyer de la musique en AirPlay sur mon Zeppelin utilise environ 180-220ko/s en up, je n'imagine pas pour de la vidéo


----------



## Rez2a (5 Mars 2015)

Je crois que je suis en n aussi, c'est la box de Numericable qui me sert de routeur, le débit est pas super en wifi par rapport à ce qui se fait maintenant. J'essaierai d'uploader une vidéo de ce que ça rend chez moi sur un film.


----------



## SebR2611 (5 Mars 2015)

D'accord, merci. Faudrait que quelqu'un qui a un réseau en ac puisse tester pour nous dire si le problème vient de la ou non


----------



## adixya (5 Mars 2015)

Si on me prête un Apple TV, je vous teste ça 
J'allais m'en acheter un mais avec ce que je lis ici ça m'a découragé complètement, mon but de base étant de faire du AirPlay depuis le mac Retina... Car apparemment, on ne peut streamer directement que des mov, MP4 et m4v d'après ce que j'ai compris.


----------



## SebR2611 (6 Mars 2015)

Euh non, je stream des mkv de 30Go sans aucun souci de fluidité avec Beamer ! C'est la recopie vidéo depuis mon iMac Retina qui pose problème. Et c'est là que je ne comprends pas tout ^^. Un Rip de Blu-Ray sans trop de perte qui pèse dans les 30Go passe sans problème, se charge en 10 secondes, est parfaitement fluide et ne coupe pas en cours de route pour recharger, mais recopier l'écran sur mon video projecteur c'est pas fluide ! Allez y comprendre quelque chose ^^. Fin bref, je me sers de Beamer et c'est juste génial comme appli !


----------



## adixya (6 Mars 2015)

Oui tu as une appli en plus de l'Apple Tv. Je parlais de l'Apple Tv par défaut, sans jailbreak et tel que pensé par Apple et ses limitations.
Si il y a une appli tierce qui permet de contourner ces limitations tant mieux. 
Pas la peine de dire "euh non".


----------



## SebR2611 (6 Mars 2015)

Apple TV non jailbreaké, l'appli est tout ce qu'il y a de plus officiel (et payante d'ailleurs (15€)). Elle est installée sur le Mac. Ultra simple, une petite fenêtre vide qui t'invite à glisser ton fichier video, peu importe le format, et un petit message en bas qui t'indique qu'elle a bien trouvé l'Apple TV. Tu glisses la vidéo dans cette dites fenêtre, et boum, la lecture commence sur l'Apple TV. 

Mon "euh non" était surtout ici parce que tu affirmes des choses que tu ne connais pas. 

L'Apple TV telle qu'elle est, est capable de beaucoup ! Pas besoin de la JB... Suffit simplement de savoir s'en servir.


----------



## adixya (6 Mars 2015)

J'ai dit "d'après ce que j'ai compris". Ça veut dire "je suis susceptible de ne pas avoir raison". Ça veut dire "j'ai des réserves sur ce que je suis en train d'affirmer". Tu piges ?

Ensuite oui donc tu dis exactement qu'il faut bien une appli tierce de surcroît payante puisque l'Apple Tv a une limitation pour les formats de vidéo.

Je crois qu'on est d'accord, en fait, sur ce point, ou tu vas continuer à chipoter ?


----------



## SebR2611 (6 Mars 2015)

Mdr, pardon mais je vais encore chipoter un peu, pour la simple et bonne raison que l'Apple TV, par défaut n'accepte aucun format de video, de musique ou quoi que ce soit, la mémoire interne ne sert que de cache pour le streaming, aucune données en local. Par conséquent, elle se contente d'être un "récepteur", et donc c'est surtout l'appareil émetteur qui permet d'envoyer n'importe quel fichier. Un iPhone n'est pas en mesure (sans JB) d'envoyer un mkv, ton Mac, oui. Apple ne propose pas d'app de transfert puisque pour elle, iTunes suffit... Ce n'est pas faux mais c'est contraignant, tu peux tout à fait passer un film HD en mkv dans ta bibliothèque iTunes, sauf qu'il faudra le réencoder, dans ce cas c'est iTunes qui n'accepte que le MP4. 

Voilà, tout ça pour dire que, par défaut, l'Apple TV ne fait office que de récepteur, et suivant ta source, tu peux tout lui envoyer, pas besoin de JB ! 

(Et si réellement tu tiens à ne pas payer, je suis convaincu que Beamer se trouve de façon moyennement légale !)


----------



## Rez2a (6 Mars 2015)

SebR2611 a dit:


> Mdr, pardon mais je vais encore chipoter un peu, pour la simple et bonne raison que l'Apple TV, par défaut n'accepte aucun format de video, de musique ou quoi que ce soit, la mémoire interne ne sert que de cache pour le streaming, aucune données en local. Par conséquent, elle se contente d'être un "récepteur", et donc c'est surtout l'appareil émetteur qui permet d'envoyer n'importe quel fichier. Un iPhone n'est pas en mesure (sans JB) d'envoyer un mkv, ton Mac, oui. Apple ne propose pas d'app de transfert puisque pour elle, iTunes suffit... Ce n'est pas faux mais c'est contraignant, tu peux tout à fait passer un film HD en mkv dans ta bibliothèque iTunes, sauf qu'il faudra le réencoder, dans ce cas c'est iTunes qui n'accepte que le MP4.
> 
> Voilà, tout ça pour dire que, par défaut, l'Apple TV ne fait office que de récepteur, et suivant ta source, tu peux tout lui envoyer, pas besoin de JB !
> 
> (Et si réellement tu tiens à ne pas payer, je suis convaincu que Beamer se trouve de façon moyennement légale !)



Non il a raison, l'Apple TV ne lit pas plus de formats que iTunes ou qu'un iPhone. Beamer ne fait pas qu'envoyer le contenu d'un mkv vers l'Apple TV, il convertit le flux vidéo dans un format que l'Apple TV peut lire, à la volée. Si tu enlèves cette étape de transcodage tu peux toujours courir pour lire un mkv avec une Apple TV.
Plus simplement, Beamer fait dynamiquement ce que tu devrais faire à la main en réencodant ton mkv en MP4 pour l'ajouter à ta bibliothèque iTunes et le lire sur l'Apple TV.


----------



## chris.24 (17 Mars 2015)

Je n'aimais pas les boutons latéraux de la souris filaire Mac, très difficiles d'utilisation et que je n'ai pas réussi à programmer de toute manière pour faire précédent/suivant, ce qui du coup enlevait leur principal intérêt à mes yeux.

J'ai acheté une nouvelle souris filaire, la Logitech M500. Il n'y a apparemment pas besoin de logiciel avec et effectivement elle fonctionne dès son branchement. Cependant je n'ai pas réussi à trouver comment programmer les boutons latéraux non plus... J'ai téléchargé le logiciel Logitech Center Controler mais impossible de s'en servir comme ma souris est filaire : le programme semble fait pour fonctionner avec les souris sans fil de Logitech et comme il n'en reconnait aucune...

Un peu sur le cul qu'on en soit encore là en 2015 mais bon...

Si vous savez comment faire je suis preneur !


----------



## Alesc (17 Mars 2015)

chris.24 a dit:


> Je n'aimais pas les boutons latéraux de la souris filaire Mac, très difficiles d'utilisation et que je n'ai pas réussi à programmer de toute manière pour faire précédent/suivant, ce qui du coup enlevait leur principal intérêt à mes yeux.
> 
> J'ai acheté une nouvelle souris filaire, la Logitech M500. Il n'y a apparemment pas besoin de logiciel avec et effectivement elle fonctionne dès son branchement. Cependant je n'ai pas réussi à trouver comment programmer les boutons latéraux non plus... J'ai téléchargé le logiciel Logitech Center Controler mais impossible de s'en servir comme ma souris est filaire : le programme semble fait pour fonctionner avec les souris sans fil de Logitech et comme il n'en reconnait aucune...
> 
> ...


Et pourquoi diable avoir pris la Mighty Mouse en 2015, alors que ça fait 10 ans qu'on sait que c'est une rave !!! Les boutons sont mal placés et marchent mal, la molette s'encrasse et déconne rapidement, quant à la forme du bousin, faut avoir les mains de Roswell pour que ça soit ergonomique...
Bref 
Rapidement lassé de la Magic Mouse qui glisse très mal (très dur d'être précis quand on bouge un curseur dans Photoshop par exemple), qui n'a pas de bouton milieu et qui ne peut pas faire clic droit et gauche en même temps, j'ai moi aussi branché une Logitech (une vieille MX500) sur le Mac. Les boutons suivant et précédent marchent, par contre je ne sais pas comment non plus comment les configurer pour autre chose (j'aimerai bien mettre Mission Control). Je vais essayer d'installer le programme Logitech.


----------



## chris.24 (17 Mars 2015)

Bah comme je ne voulais pas de sans fil je n'avais guère le choix de toute manière. Si j'avais pris la Magic je l'aurais remplacée immédiatement... Ceci étant j'aurais peut-être dû faire ça et la revendre non débalée, ça m'aurait payé la remplaçante...


----------



## Alesc (17 Mars 2015)

chris.24 a dit:


> Bah comme je ne voulais pas de sans fil je n'avais guère le choix de toute manière. Si j'avais pris la Magic je l'aurais remplacée immédiatement... Ceci étant j'aurais peut-être dû faire ça et la revendre non débalée, ça m'aurait payé la remplaçante...


Et à part les soucis softs, elle est comment la M500 ?


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2015)

chris.24 a dit:


> Un peu sur le cul qu'on en soit encore là en 2015 mais bon...


C'est toi qui a pris un risque, a toi d'en supporter les conséquences.

Apple n'y est pour rien... http://www.macg.co/materiel/2015/03...nneau-de-preferences-pour-os-x-yosemite-87654 ...adresse toi à Logitech qui n'a pas fait grand chose depuis des lustres. 

Sinon, la M500 filaire est bof, bof, bof. Tu es sûr d'avoir testé la Magic Mouse avant de prendre une décision ?

Ceci- dit, je suis sûr, et même sûr, que je vais plus vite que toi à zapper sur la toile avec ma Magic Mouse.


----------



## Alesc (17 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> C'est toi qui a pris un risque, a toi d'en supporter les conséquences.
> 
> Apple n'y est pour rien... http://www.macg.co/materiel/2015/03...nneau-de-preferences-pour-os-x-yosemite-87654 ...adresse toi à Logitech qui n'a pas fait grand chose depuis des lustres.
> 
> ...


Moi j'ai testé la Magic Mouse et j'en suis revenu, ma vieille Logitech me convient bien mieux, voir mon post plus haut.
Et pourtant j'ai essayé, j'ai même changé de tapis et testé aussi avec des patins en téflon, mais rien n'y fait : elle glisse mal et accroche, c'est super crispant quand tu bouges un curseur précis. Et le clic milieu, c'est quand même bien pratique (ne serait-ce que pour le "ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet"). Après c'est vrai que le défilement tactile était bien sympa et silencieux


----------



## chris.24 (17 Mars 2015)

*Je ne voulais et ne veux pas de sans fil.
*
J'insiste mais c'est chacun son choix. Donc pas notion de "risque" à prendre ou pas je n'avais pas d'autre choix possible dans la gamme Apple. Qui plus est quand je disais que j'étais un peu sur le cul ce n'était pas en rapport avec la souris Apple, mais avec la M500 et le fait qu'on ne puisse pas la configurer en 2015...

Mon avis sur la M500 pour Alesc :

*Positif*

● La M500 tombe bien sous la main sinon (je n'ai pas de grandes mains), les boutons du pouces sont bien placés.
● La bonne finition en rapport avec son prix (mais j'ai lu 1 avis laissant à craindre que le revêtement au toucher soft soit être fragile...)
● La précision du laser
● La discrétion du Laser qui ne diffuse pas de spot rouge ou bleu quand on soulève la souris

*Negatif*

● Le clic de la molette un peu trop dur (mais peut-être va-t-il s'assouplir ?)
● Les clics droit et surtout gauche trop bruyants.
● Je regrette aussi le réglage de la molette : on peut régler la vitesse de défilement mais pas le fait qu'il soit obligatoirement "ascensionnel" ou "exponentiel" je ne sais pas quel est le mot définir ça. Bien que j'ai mis le défilement à la vitesse max, si je tourne la molette doucement mais pas trop non plus (3 secondes pour un coup d'index de haut en bas) eh bien l'écran défile trèèèèèès lentement, même pas d'1 cm à l'écran.

Disons que c'est une souris correcte, ce n'est pas la panacée quoi... En même temps je l'ai eue à 23 €, donc bon...

MAIS ce qui est le plus embêtant c'est visiblement l'absence de soft pour sa compatibilité avec Mac... Si on ne peut avoir accès à la configuration de la souris elle devient inadaptée...


----------



## Alesc (17 Mars 2015)

chris.24 a dit:


> *Je ne voulais et ne veux pas de sans fil.
> *
> J'insiste mais c'est chacun son choix. Donc pas notion de "risque" à prendre ou pas je n'avais pas d'autre choix possible dans la gamme Apple. Qui plus est quand je disais que j'étais un peu sur le cul ce n'était pas en rapport avec la souris Apple, mais avec la M500 et le fait qu'on ne puisse pas la configurer en 2015...
> 
> ...


Merci pour cette réponse détaillée !!
Et il y a un bouton milieu, ou c'est ce fameux bouton qui permet de passer du réglage cranté au réglage non cranté de la molette ?


----------



## chris.24 (17 Mars 2015)

Il n'y a pas de bouton au milieu c'est la molette qui fait office de clic central.
Le bouton que l'on voit juste avant la molette sert à passer du mode cranté au mode libre. Personnellement je trouve le mode libre beaucoup plus agréable.


----------



## Alesc (17 Mars 2015)

chris.24 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de bouton au milieu c'est la molette qui fait office de clic central.
> Le bouton que l'on voit juste avant la molette sert à passer du mode cranté au mode libre. Personnellement je trouve le mode libre beaucoup plus agréable.


OK, merci ! Le mode cranté m'est toujours utile... pour changer d'arme dans les jeux


----------



## nicololas (18 Mars 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai donc un Imac retina depuis Novembre (un des premier vendu sur Lyon) que j'ai pris pour mon entreprise, je suis donc 5/6h par jour dessus environ.

J'en suis globalement content, même si un gros soucis de wifi vient noircir le tableau. L'écran est magnifique je n'ai jamais eu mal au yeux, il ne rame ou lag jamais.

J'ai parfois des bugs avec Photoshop que je dois redémarrer. Sinon rien a dire il tourne impecable.

Le wifi fonctionnait bien, et j'ai fais la maj 10.10.2... Depuis coupures perte de connexion bref une catastrophe, inutilisable. Après appel d'apple et réinstall toujours la meme chose, trop compliqué de revenir sur 10.10.1, et apple me propose d'ouvrir l'ordinateur quasi neuf pour changer la carte wifi... Ce que je refuse.

Du coup j'ai du brancher un RJ45 en attendant 10.10.3 ou une solution. 
En parcourant la toile j'ai vus que les problemes wifi sont bien connus sur 10.10.2, et plus generalement Yosemite.

Ça combiné à un iphone 6 plus qui perd environ 1 fois par jour le réseau (necéssité de redemarrage) j'avoue être un peu déçu de la pomme...


----------



## eyeworks (27 Mars 2015)

J'ai aussi des problemes de wifi avec mon imac... Toujours pas resolu depuis deja le mois de decembre ! Resultat je me sers de mon macbook air de 2011 et de ma mini de 2012 pour surfer...

Mais c vrai que ça la fou mal sur un ordi à 3400e........


----------



## PO_ (28 Mars 2015)

Je serais quand même curieux de connaître la cause de ces problèmes Wifi fréquemment évoqués, parce que dans mon cas, je n'en ai aucun. La box (SFR vieille de 4 ans) est certes à moins de 30 cm du Mac. 

Je supposes que tu as essayé différents canaux ?


----------



## eyeworks (29 Mars 2015)

Impossible, c'est un réseau local dans tout l'immeuble... Mais qui fonctionne parfaitement avec mes deux autres macs !


----------



## godjc (3 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé le Retina de base avec SSD et la CG de 4 Go.

Pouvez vous m'indiquer comment suivre l'ordi depuis la chine ?

Je me suis connecté sur le suivi "US" mais je ne vois rien de plus, y compris pour l'Ipad que j'ai recu il y a deux mois.

Cdt

jc


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Avril 2015)

c'était UPS pour moi, parti de Shangai, çà marchait bien. Il a mis une bonne semaine à arriver en passant par l'allemagne si mes souvenirs sont bons.
"De base" tu veux dire que tu as laissé le i5, et pris l'option CG et SSD? un bon choix, j'ai fait le même, i7 en plus, mais j'aurai pu me contenter du i5 pour 
ce que je fais. ;-)


----------



## godjc (5 Avril 2015)

Salut,

Oui, j'ai volontairement gardé le I5 pour limiter la chauffe. Je n'ai pas l'usage du I7. Je pense que la CG d'origine m'aurait suffit mais j'ai joué la sécurité.

Jc


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Avril 2015)

godjc a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Oui, j'ai volontairement gardé le I5 pour limiter la chauffe. Je n'ai pas l'usage du I7. Je pense que la CG d'origine m'aurait suffit mais j'ai joué la sécurité.
> 
> Jc


Oui, le i7 apporte tout de même un plus dans certains logiciels ou les 8 coeurs sont sollicités, mais finalement, le i5 aurait suffit pour mon usage.
Pour la chauffe, mon ancien iMac 27 avec i5 ne montait pas au dela de 70°C processeur en tache lourde, tandis que le i7 ne monte pas au dessus de 90/95°C.
Mais en usage courant, les deux chauffent de manière identique.
Et le SSD, c'est le 256 que tu as ? c'est celui que j'ai pris.
En tout cas, tu vas être bluffé par l'écran quand tu le recevras!! C'est le but, vu que pour le reste c'est ni plus ni moins qu'un iMac 27 que l'on connait depuis 2012. Mais cet écran, vaut à lui seul de posséder cet iMac! Une merveille qui rend les écrans basse définition fatiguant à regarder.


----------



## godjc (6 Avril 2015)

Salut,

Je serai livré entre le 09 et le 13.

Effectivement, j'ai pris que 256, c'est mon seul regret pour la revente. Mais 512 c'est trop cher.

Perso, je n'utilise que 120 à 140 Go et cela depuis des années.

cdt

Jc


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Avril 2015)

ahah ne t'inquiète pas pour la revente, j'ai revendu l'iMac de 2013 avec un SSD 256 sans problème.


----------



## Alex6 (6 Avril 2015)

J'ai rencontré de grosses difficultés wifi avec cet Imac 5K (impossible de se connecter, déconnexions régulières...) et ma freebox.
Un Imac un peu plus âgé branché juste à côté (sous 10.10.2 également) fonctionnait normalement.

Après plusieurs échanges infructueux avec AppleCare (suppression des préférences, réinstallation du système...), j'ai tenté de changer le type de sécurité wifi pour passer en WPA2-PSK/TKIP. J'étais avant, de souvenir, en WPA2-PSK.
Depuis, le wifi fonctionne parfaitement.
Comme d'autres ont rencontré le même souci, ça peut peut être servir !


----------



## godjc (11 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu mon Rétina en début de semaine. Pour rappel un I5 avec l'option CG 295X.

Il fonctionne de manière très fluide. Rien a dire. On entend légèrement le ventilo comme tous les modèles depuis 2012. 

L'écran est magnifique de précision et c'est, comme attendu, très réactif. J'ai eu la chance d'avoir le SSD Samsung. Le débit est très bon en écriture.

Cdt

Jc


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Avril 2015)

godjc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai reçu mon Rétina en début de semaine. Pour rappel un I5 avec l'option CG 295X.
> 
> ...



Oui magnifique écran, et machine super rapide et fluide, tu as bien fait de prendre la carte haut de gamme, à choisir entre le i5 et la carte, tu as fait le bon choix. Perso j'ai pris CG 295 et i7, j'aurai pu prendre le i5, mais le i7 est une bombe. Quant au SSD, tu as bien fait aussi.
Sinon, petite anecdote, je viens d'avoir mes lunettes de vue pour améliorer la lecture de près (je n'avais jamais porté de lunettes), et bien en m'approchant de près, je vois très légèrement les pixels de l'iMac Retina! mais vraiment de très près, plus près que la distance normale à laquelle on travail sur un iMac.
Rien de comparable avec les gros pixels tout baveux d'un iMac normal! ;-)


----------



## adixya (12 Avril 2015)

Oui la densité n'est pas aussi élevée que sur iPhone. En fait la définition de Retina prend plus ou moins en compte une distance de visionnage qui fait que les pixels restent invisibles.

La ou j'ai un peu peur c'est avec cette rumeur d'écran 8K.
Nos machines bien aimées vont perdre en valeur si Apple annonce des iMac 8K en novembre prochain...


----------



## adixya (12 Avril 2015)

Oui la densité n'est pas aussi élevée que sur iPhone. En fait la définition de Retina prend plus ou moins en compte une distance de visionnage qui fait que les pixels restent invisibles.

La ou j'ai un peu peur c'est avec cette rumeur d'écran 8K.
Nos machines bien aimées vont perdre en valeur si Apple annonce des iMac 8K en novembre prochain...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Avril 2015)

8k? à la distance à laquelle on regarde l'iMac 5k on ne voit pas les pixels, mais 8k aurait un interêt certain pour qui possède un nikon D800, par exemple. ;-)


----------



## godjc (13 Avril 2015)

Salut,

On en revient à la carte graphique. 8K, je ne vois pas, actuellement, ce qui permettrait de faire tourner un écran pareil.

Cdt

Jc


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Avril 2015)

godjc a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> On en revient à la carte graphique. 8K, je ne vois pas, actuellement, ce qui permettrait de faire tourner un écran pareil.
> 
> ...



ce n'est pas à nous de voir ce qui est possible ou pas, si vraiment Apple prépare cet écran 8k pour la fin de l'année, ils auront surement ce qu'il faut pour que cette nouvelle machine tourne très bien. Déjà le 5K personne ne le voyait venir et apple à trouver les moyens techniques pour sortir cette formidable machine.


----------



## Alesc (13 Avril 2015)

Perso, RAB du 8k... Un 5k avec une nVidia plus puissante et qui chauffe moins, et paf, je commande !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Avril 2015)

Pourquoi tu continues à t'abimer les yeux sur un iMac basse définition aux pixels tous baveux? 
C'est maintenant qu'on vit, et qu'on profite. Moi je m'en fout si il chauffe mon Retina, j'ai l'apple care 3 ans et dans 3 ans 
j'en change. ;-)
Moi aussi je m'en fout du 8k, si c'est 8k dans 3 ans j'aurai un 8k. D'ici la j'aurai profité de mon 5k qui tourne nickel.


----------



## Alesc (13 Avril 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Pourquoi tu continues à t'abimer les yeux sur un iMac basse définition aux pixels tous baveux?
> C'est maintenant qu'on vit, et qu'on profite. Moi je m'en fout si il chauffe mon Retina, j'ai l'apple care 3 ans et dans 3 ans
> j'en change. ;-)
> Moi aussi je m'en fout du 8k, si c'est 8k dans 3 ans j'aurai un 8k. D'ici la j'aurai profité de mon 5k qui tourne nickel.


N'exagérons rien, l'écran du 27" standard est très bon, fin et homogène, il me suffit amplement pour mon travail photo. Par rapport à mon ancien 24", c'est du bonheur ! Et je joue pas mal, je ne voulais pas avoir le choix entre la carte graphique à + de 100°C quand elle travaille et les lags de la 290...

Je me prendrai la V2 ou la V3 du Retina, sans les lags et le barbecue intégré


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Avril 2015)

L'écran des iMac 2012/2013 est très bon au niveau rendu de couleur certes, mais l'écran du Retina est tout aussi bon, finesse d'affichage en plus, et je t'assures que les photos sont sublimés, je croyais que ce serait que sur le texte que ce serait meilleur, mais non, les photos de mon D800 sont justes magnifiques sur le Retina.
Quant au jeu, c'est pas mon truc, mais dans ce cas, il suffit de pas mettre la résolution la plus haute et c'est bon.
et les lags, je n'en ai jamais vu la couleur sur le mien: i7, 24 Go, CG 295 et SSD. le Top.


----------



## PO_ (14 Avril 2015)

De toute façon, il ne faut pas se faire d'illusions, le Retina est destiné à devenir LE standard d'affichage des iMacs. Après, 5K ou 8K, ça va devenir aussi débile que les écrans de smartphones en 2560x1600, la définition de mon 30" ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Avril 2015)

oui on devrait voir apparaitre un iMac 21 pouces 4K normalement cette année.


----------



## NestorK (14 Avril 2015)

PO_ a dit:


> De toute façon, il ne faut pas se faire d'illusions, le Retina est destiné à devenir LE standard d'affichage des iMacs. Après, 5K ou 8K, ça va devenir aussi débile que les écrans de smartphones en 2560x1600, la définition de mon 30" ...



Je me contrefiche du 5K dans les faits, en revanche je suis bien heureux de la qualité d'affichage obtenue à la résolution recommandée par Apple sur l'iMac retina : un très classique et courant 2560*1440 qui n'a rien de ridicule sur une dalle 27". Accessoirement, je bosse dans l'image, et le mode plus d'espace est un vrai avantage sur certains logiciels. 

Par contre, 8K, j'y crois pas du tout. Pour le moment, du moins. Quel GPU mobile peut piloter ça ? Pour quels usages ? On est loin d'y être. Quand on voit le temps qu'il a fallu pour que le 1080p soit la norme...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Avril 2015)

Ce sera pareil, en 8k mode retina, on affichera la meme chose que le classic 27 pouce mais encore plus fin.
çà viendra, mais peut être pas cette année.
Ou alors çà permettra d'augmenter la taille de l'écran, passer à 30 voire 32 pouces. En 8k retina ce serait pas mal!
On a pas encore tout vu...
Moi je verrais plus un écran de ce type pour aller avec un mac pro équipés de grosses cartes graphiques. Mais ce serait très cher, et l'iMac Retina serait bon marché à côté.


----------



## NestorK (14 Avril 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Ce sera pareil, en 8k mode retina, on affichera la meme chose que le classic 27 pouce mais encore plus fin.



Quand je colle mes yeux sur mon 5K, je ne vois aucun pixel. Mais vraiment rien de rien. Alors donner du 8K sur la même diagonale juste pour épuiser un GPU mobile, je ne vois pas l'intérêt - pas sur un 27 pouces en tout cas. De toute façon, les plus gros GPU desktop s'en sortent à peine avec la 4K, les dalles 8K c'est vraiment pas pour demain, surtout dans la configuration actuelle d'un iMac où il n'y a pas la place de mettre un GPU massif. On en reparle d'ici quelques années mais j'en mets ma main à couper.


----------



## rimsa (16 Avril 2015)

salut a tous je vends mon iMac 5k full option + applecare , le seul visible sur leboncoin .


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2015)

rimsa a dit:


> salut a tous je vends mon iMac 5k full option + applecare , le seul visible sur leboncoin .


Pour les petites annonces, c'est par ici... http://ioccasion.fr ...et pas ailleurs. Merci.


----------



## Chanteloux (17 Avril 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> L'écran des iMac 2012/2013 est très bon au niveau rendu de couleur certes, mais l'écran du Retina est tout aussi bon, finesse d'affichage en plus, et je t'assures que les photos sont sublimés, je croyais que ce serait que sur le texte que ce serait meilleur, mais non, les photos de mon D800 sont justes magnifiques sur le Retina.
> 
> Faut nuancer fortement selon moi. Mes photos sur mon iMac retina (D800E) sont certes plus précises , c'est certain, mais pour le meilleur comme pour le pire: bruits, tâches, entre autres, bcp plus apparentes, donc à retravailler... Le retina, c'est un visage à deux faces.. Je dois donc être bcp plus méticuleux qu'avant, autant au niveau de la prise de vue que du développement...
> 
> ...


----------



## NestorK (17 Avril 2015)

Tu n'as jamais essayé de renvoyer ton modèle Chanteloux ? Je pense que sans me mouiller, je suis celui sur ce topic qui pousse le plus loin son 5K sur une base quotidienne et j'en suis vraiment très content, surtout que la machine remplace un Mac Pro 2013 6 coeurs. Désolé pour toi en tout cas.


----------



## SebR2611 (17 Avril 2015)

@Chanteloux : ton Retina doit avoir un souci, tu l'as configuré avec quel GPU ? 

Pour le mien, aucun ralentissement, et au contraire il est extrêmement véloce, (c'est un full option (i7/295x/16Go Ram). Je m'en sert pour aussi bien de la retouche photo, de la production de musique ou quelques montages vidéos. J'ai également installé une partition Windows via bootcamp pour jouer à quelques jeux, Dying Light par exemple, il tourne parfaitement bien, configuré en graphismes ultra et avec une résolution de 2,5k (2560x1440), il tourne à +/- 40fps. (J'ai osé essayé la même configuration en poussant la résolution en 4k, et il n'avait pas à rougir, il faisait tourner le jeu à +/- 20 fps (entre 15 et 21 au mieux) ce qui ne suffit pas à avoir un jeu fluide, mais c'est pas mal)

Bref, appel Apple, voit pour un échange si ça ne vas pas, ton iMac ne devrait pas avoir de lenteurs


----------



## LEXO44 (20 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous
J'envisage l'acquisition d'un iMac Retina et j'avoue avoir décrocher après la lecture de 7 ou 8 pages de ce topic donc si les possesseurs de la version "de base" avec la CG 290 pouvaient dire (ou redire) si aujourd'hui avec les différentes MAJ logicielles qu'il y a eu depuis la sortie ils observent un lag au niveau de l'affichage ça me rendrait un grand service. 
Et j'ai une autre question : est ce que j'ai une chance de trouver dans le stock de l'AS un Retina en stock avec la CG295 ? Ou est ce qu'il va falloir que j'attende une livraison ? Et est ce qu'on peut leur faire changer en boutique pour un clavier sans fil et un trackpad ? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## SebR2611 (20 Avril 2015)

LEXO44 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> J'envisage l'acquisition d'un iMac Retina et j'avoue avoir décrocher après la lecture de 7 ou 8 pages de ce topic donc si les possesseurs de la version "de base" avec la CG 290 pouvaient dire (ou redire) si aujourd'hui avec les différentes MAJ logicielles qu'il y a eu depuis la sortie ils observent un lag au niveau de l'affichage ça me rendrait un grand service.
> Et j'ai une autre question : est ce que j'ai une chance de trouver dans le stock de l'AS un Retina en stock avec la CG295 ? Ou est ce qu'il va falloir que j'attende une livraison ? Et est ce qu'on peut leur faire changer en boutique pour un clavier sans fil et un trackpad ?
> Merci d'avance.




Bonjour, 

Alors pour la carte graphique 290, un ami à moi l'a (tout de base à 2599€), le mien est en full options (i7/295x/16Go Ram), et il tourne à merveille, celui de mon ami n'est pas fluide dans l'affichage, la cg est trop légère, et s'il n'y a qu'une option à prendre, c'est la carte graphique la plus grosse ! 

Pour ce qui est des stocks d'AS, mieux vaut les appeler et leur demander directement, ils devraient en avoir quelques uns en stocks suivant les villes, mais il me semble (à confirmer) qu'Apple ne propose les options que sur le store en ligne, et donc tu ne devrais trouver que la version de base en AS.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Avril 2015)

SebR2611 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors pour la carte graphique 290, un ami à moi l'a (tout de base à 2599€), le mien est en full options (i7/295x/16Go Ram), et il tourne à merveille, celui de mon ami n'est pas fluide dans l'affichage, la cg est trop légère, et s'il n'y a qu'une option à prendre, c'est la carte graphique la plus grosse !
> 
> Pour ce qui est des stocks d'AS, mieux vaut les appeler et leur demander directement, ils devraient en avoir quelques uns en stocks suivant les villes, mais il me semble (à confirmer) qu'Apple ne propose les options que sur le store en ligne, et donc tu ne devrais trouver que la version de base en AS.




Exactement, il semble évident qu'il ont sorti ce modèle avec la CG 290 pour avoir un prix d'appel plus proche des 2500 que des 3000 euros, et je confirme, le mien avec la CG 295 tourne très bien au niveau de l'affichage, et vu que je ne fais pas de jeux dessus, cela me convient.
S'il n'y a qu'une option à prendre c'est celle la, j'ai aussi le i7, mais le i5 m'aurait suffit. J'ai aussi l'option SSD gratuite, on va pas revenir dessus, c'est un choix que chacun fera, mais la seule option INDISPENSABLE  (hors la RAM facile à installer par la suite) c'est la carte haut de gamme.


----------



## SebR2611 (21 Avril 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Exactement, il semble évident qu'il ont sorti ce modèle avec la CG 290 pour avoir un prix d'appel plus proche des 2500 que des 3000 euros, et je confirme, le mien avec la CG 295 tourne très bien au niveau de l'affichage, et vu que je ne fais pas de jeux dessus, cela me convient.
> S'il n'y a qu'une option à prendre c'est celle la, j'ai aussi le i7, mais le i5 m'aurait suffit. J'ai aussi l'option SSD gratuite, on va pas revenir dessus, c'est un choix que chacun fera, mais la seule option INDISPENSABLE  (hors la RAM facile à installer par la suite) c'est la carte haut de gamme.




En full options c'est une très bonne machine pour les jeux ^.^ tu as l'air d'en douter. (Je fais tout tourner en qualité très élevé voir ultra et en 2,5k, et c'est tout à fait honorable, bon nombre de PC dit spécial "gamers" ne font pas aussi bien ! Évidemment ils font tourner les jeux en 1080p, mais en essayant en 2,5k, les performances chutes.)


----------



## NestorK (21 Avril 2015)

Au passage, pour ceux qui galèrent sous Lightroom avec l'iMac Retina, la version 6 semble mettre un très très sérieux coup de boost sur les performances avec une nette orientation sur le GPU et Open CL. Les chiffres d'Adobe sont impressionnants. Je vais tester ça tout de suite même si en ce qui me concerne ça marchait déjà plutôt très bien sur mes NEF de D800.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Avril 2015)

SebR2611 a dit:


> En full options c'est une très bonne machine pour les jeux ^.^ tu as l'air d'en douter. (Je fais tout tourner en qualité très élevé voir ultra et en 2,5k, et c'est tout à fait honorable, bon nombre de PC dit spécial "gamers" ne font pas aussi bien ! Évidemment ils font tourner les jeux en 1080p, mais en essayant en 2,5k, les performances chutes.)


Je ne doute pas, je n'en ai pas l'expérience, vu que je n'ai pas de jeux. De ce que j'ai cru comprendre, pour les jeux il faut une carte graphique d'ordi de bureau. Mais si tu dis que le Retina marche bien avec les jeux, tant mieux! ;-)


----------



## ArseniK (22 Avril 2015)

A titre d'exemple,
sur le mien je fait tourner BF3 en full ultra 1440P (2.5k) a 100fps de moyenne 
et je fait tourner GTA V en 1440p toujours a 50fps en tout élevé  (et encore la carte AMD sous bootcamp est pas optimisé avec les nouveaux drivers car on attend qu' apple autorise les MAJ de catalyst


----------



## NestorK (22 Avril 2015)

ArseniK a dit:


> et encore la carte AMD sous bootcamp est pas optimisé avec les nouveaux drivers car on attend qu' apple autorise les MAJ de catalyst



Il me semble qu'Apple n'a rien à voir là dedans. Il faudrait surtout qu'AMD rende disponible les drivers de la m295x pour PC et vu que pour le moment la carte est utilisée uniquement sur l'iMac et qu'Apple fournit déjà un drivers (comme d'habitude assez moyen), le constructeur ne fait rien. Il me semblait que Dell devait la proposer aussi dans un portable ainsi qu'Asus, ce qui poussera certainement AMD à faire quelque chose de plus costaud pour Windows.

Sinon, je confirme tes dires, on joue bien avec cette configuration sous Windows, personnellement j'en suis assez ravi.


----------



## ArseniK (22 Avril 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> Il me semble qu'Apple n'a rien à voir là dedans. Il faudrait surtout qu'AMD rende disponible les drivers de la m295x pour PC et vu que pour le moment la carte est utilisée uniquement sur l'iMac et qu'Apple fournit déjà un drivers (comme d'habitude assez moyen), le constructeur ne fait rien. Il me semblait que Dell devait la proposer aussi dans un portable ainsi qu'Asus, ce qui poussera certainement AMD à faire quelque chose de plus costaud pour Windows.



malheureusement je crois bien que c'est uniquement apple qui pourrais remédier a cela :

"This driver is not intended for use on AMD products running in Apple Bootcamp platforms. Users of these platforms should contact their manufacturer for driver support."



M'enfin je m'éclate quand même


----------



## NestorK (22 Avril 2015)

J'ai réussi à installer ces pilotes via une bidouille lu sur MacRumors et comme ils ne sont pas dédiées à mon GPU, c'est pas... Terrible. Des améliorations mais surtout pas mal de bugs.

Apple ne mettra pas à jour ses pilotes. Et AMD n'en proposera pas tant que la m295x ne sera pas davantage adoptée. Jusqu'à présent, toutes mes machines Apple sous bootcamp ont eu droit à des drivers directement issus des sites des constructeurs, je n'ai jamais utilisé ceux fournit par Apple, sauf pour cet iMac Retina puisque les drivers dédiées à la m295x sont pour le moment inexistants pour le monde PC.

Tout ça est très bien expliqué / résumé sur Mac Rumors.


----------



## SebR2611 (22 Avril 2015)

Et du coup, on peut espérer une améliorations des performances ?

Un gros jeu récent tourne en 2,5k (2560x1440) en ultra à au moins 30fps pour les plus gros et en moyenne 40/50fps pour la plupart. Ces chiffres tombent à 15/20fps quand on passe en résolution 4k, alors si on améliorait les drivers, peut-on espérer faire tourner ces mêmes jeux en 4k @30fps ? ^^. 

Bon ok c'est du chipotage, les jeux sont magnifiques en 2,5k, c'est bien mieux que le résultat obtenu sur une PS4 ou une XBOX One, qui en plus ne dépasse pas le 1080p (et encore), maiiiiiis tant qu'à faire


----------



## ArseniK (22 Avril 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> J'ai réussi à installer ces pilotes via une bidouille lu sur MacRumors et comme ils ne sont pas dédiées à mon GPU, c'est pas... Terrible. Des améliorations mais surtout pas mal de bugs.
> 
> Apple ne mettra pas à jour ses pilotes. Et AMD n'en proposera pas tant que la m295x ne sera pas davantage adoptée. Jusqu'à présent, toutes mes machines Apple sous bootcamp ont eu droit à des drivers directement issus des sites des constructeurs, je n'ai jamais utilisé ceux fournit par Apple, sauf pour cet iMac Retina puisque les drivers dédiées à la m295x sont pour le moment inexistants pour le monde PC.
> 
> Tout ça est très bien expliqué / résumé sur Mac Rumors.



ba écoute je veux bien l'article si tu as 
quels genre de beug as-tu?
l'amélioration est nette?


----------



## icyfred (23 Avril 2015)

Pas trop impacté par ce bug des jpeg que corrige l'update HT204779 , mais je l'ai quand même appliquée ce soir sur l'imac retina avec Radeon R9 M290X 2 Go de ma femme et plus aucun problème avec Mission Control, tous est devenu complètement fluide.


----------



## LEXO44 (24 Avril 2015)

C'est finalement ce que j'ai fait. La config de base avec simplement la CG 295. Il devrait arriver ce matin ... Avec mon Apple Watch ^^ autant vous dire que j'attend le livreur de chez UPS avec impatience !!!


----------



## adixya (25 Avril 2015)

Ha ha exactement ma configuration. Toutes mes félicitations !


----------



## SebR2611 (25 Avril 2015)

Pourriez vous, lexo ou adixya, essayer un ou deux gros jeux récent sur Windows, pour voir la différence avec les config toutes options ? J'suis curieux de voir le gain de ma machine par rapport à la vôtre, minime malgré le gros écart de prix, ou réellement justifié ? ^.^ 

(Pour rappel >> iMac Retina i7 / 295 / 16Go Ram) 

Donc finalement il n'y a que l'i7 et 8go de ram en plus, pas sur que la différence soit flagrante sur un jeu.


----------



## adixya (25 Avril 2015)

Sur quel critère peut on juger de la différence du coup ? Quelles informations attends tu ?


----------



## SebR2611 (25 Avril 2015)

Combien de fps en 2560x1440, avec les graphismes en ultra. Sur ma config en faisant ça, sur des gros jeux (GTA V, Dying Light, FarCry 4) il tourne à environ 30 fps en 2560x1440 avec les graphismes en ultra, on passe à 40fps en graphismes élevés, et si on mets en ultra à 1080p, on depasse les 60fps. J'ai essayé en 4k, c'est (évidemment) injouable, en moyenne 15fps, 20 au mieux. 

Comment faut-il configurer le jeu pour qu'il tourne correctement (au moins 30 fps) ? 

Fin voilà, quelques point de comparaison. 

(Tout ça sur une partition bootcamp Windows 8.1)


----------



## ArseniK (25 Avril 2015)

la différence se fera selon les jeux... pour GTA V par exemple, le I7 est intéressant car apres le GPU le jeu peut utiliser au mieux le CPU.
coté RAM, toujours sur GTA par exemple, 8Go de RAM c'est le mini pour la configue recommandée... donc avec 16 c'est déja pas mal...


----------



## NestorK (4 Mai 2015)

ArseniK a dit:


> ba écoute je veux bien l'article si tu as
> quels genre de beug as-tu?
> l'amélioration est nette?



Alors j'ai plus les liens mais je vais checker ca.

L'amélioration est nette vraiment mais pas mal de bugs d'affichage (Galactic Civ) et parfois des éléments d'interface qui se font la malle (Alien Isolation), donc impossible sur le long terme. Sur Elite Dangerous (mon petit favoris) qui tourne déjà fort bien (mais la version Mac native optimisée pour Open CL et nos machines arrive) je gagnais en FPS nettement mais avec pas mal de stutter dans certains endroits. Retour en arrière donc.

Personne ne joue à Dirt Rally en ce moment ? L'Early Access me donne grave envie mais je me demande si ca tourne bien sur nos iMac...


----------



## ArseniK (7 Mai 2015)

je vais essayer de trouver comment faire la bidouille et on verra bien ^^
par contre sur les jeux Imac c'est bizarre la qualité est vraiment moins bien...
j'ai prit en promo Deus ex dernier du nom et c'est carrément dégueulasse comparé a mon bf3 sous boot camp... ^^


----------



## PO_ (8 Mai 2015)

Ce petit mot pour un retour d'expérience. Suite à la promo chez Crucial (-7%), annoncée dans les news ici, j'ai commandé 16 Go de RAM supplémentaires, pour un total donc de 24 Go. Alors, je sais pas si c'est psychologique, mais j'ai vraiment l'impression que la machine est plus réactive. En tout cas, au bout de 36 heures d'utilisation, pas de mémoire compressée, et 9 Go d'utilisé sur les 24 ( je suis monté à 11 au maxi).


----------



## ArseniK (8 Mai 2015)

super !  c'est exactement la RAM que j'ai installé et effectivement c'est carrément plus confortable


----------



## PO_ (8 Mai 2015)

Toi aussi tu as noté une  amélioration, je ne dirais pas des performances, mais du ressenti général ? Tu l'as utilisé combien de temps avant d'augmenter la RAM ? Moi , c'est depuis Janvier.


----------



## ArseniK (8 Mai 2015)

j'ai du l'utiliser pendant une semaine, mais je l'utilisais tout le temps vu que c'étais mon premier MAC et du coup j'ai tou de suite vu la différence car j'étais pas du tout habituer a la rapidité du mac "de base" ^^


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Mai 2015)

un nouveau retina est sorti, 300 euros moins cher, avec un i5 un peu moins rapide, une CG 290 au lieu de 290X (2Go aussi) et ...un DD mécanique a la place du fusion drive... rajouter un goulet d'étranglement à cette magnifique machine, dommage.


----------



## rbart (26 Mai 2015)

Le problème c'est surtout le disque mécanique, le reste doit bien fonctionner ...
Un scandale à ce tarif là !
Il suffit de rajouter l'option FD pour arriver au prix du modèle au dessus.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mai 2015)

oui c'est le goulet dont je parlais, le reste est correct. Avec le pognon qu'ils ont apple, ils peuvent pas mettre un SSD en standard. Même le fusion drive, c'est un intermédiaire certes mieux qu'un DD normal, mais bon... dans les portables c'est du SSD, pourquoi pas les imac.


----------



## rbart (26 Mai 2015)

Le Fusion drive, c'est très bien, ça permet d'avoir un gros espace de stockage, ce qui est assez utile sur un ordinateur fixe/multimedia comme un iMac.
Pour constater une différence de nerfs avec un SSD pur, ce n'est pas évident, le FD élimine énormément de lenteurs.
C'est assez bluffant et c'est vraiment bien adapté pour une entrée de gamme avec un gros volume de stockage.
Le HDD pur, c'est complètement hors sujet en 2015 sur des machines de ce prix (ce n'est pas le PC encroué à 300€) ...


----------



## blusky (21 Juin 2015)

Bonsoir à tous, une petite question aux possesseurs de ce fameux imac. Je souhaite changer pour pouvoir bosser les fichiers raw et prores aussi bien sur davinci resolve que after effects ou fcpx. Pensez vous que le 5k avec la carte graphique 4go fasse l'affaire sans être lent ?
Merci d'avance à tous....


----------



## SebR2611 (22 Juin 2015)

blusky a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, une petite question aux possesseurs de ce fameux imac. Je souhaite changer pour pouvoir bosser les fichiers raw et prores aussi bien sur davinci resolve que after effects ou fcpx. Pensez vous que le 5k avec la carte graphique 4go fasse l'affaire sans être lent ?
> Merci d'avance à tous....




Il sera bien plus que suffisant ! C'est une excellente machine pour bosser, je l'ai et tu n'auras jamais le moindre ralentissement. en le boostant à fond (i7 + 295 + pas mal de ram), tu n'as absolument rien de mieux dans la gamme de Mac hormis les Mac Pro haut de gamme deux fois plus cher, et pas vraiment beaucoup plus véloce vu l'écart de prix enormissime


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juin 2015)

Super Machine, mais pour des RAW volumineux, beaucoup de RAM s'impose.
Autant prendre aussi le i7 et la carte 4Go pour être tranquille.
Et pour les photos, si on a un reflex genre D800 on se rendra vite compte de la différence à l'écran, entre l'iMac Retina et le modèle non Retina. 
L'écran basse définition limite clairement la qualité du rendu.


----------



## blusky (22 Juin 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses ! mais quand je parle de raw c'est en vidéo donc à peu près 64go brut pour 10mn de vidéo le tout a étalonner dans resolve et monter dans final cut en passant par after effects ? Pensez vous que le imac haut de gamme I7+  carte graphique 4 go sera suffisant ou bien le mac pro entrée de gamme sera vraiment beaucoup plus costaud ?
Merci d'avance à tous.....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juin 2015)

Si tu fais des trucs comme çà, pas de questions à se poser: i7 / CG 4Go / SSD (256 ou 512 voire 1To si tu peux)
et rajoute de la ram toi même.
Avec une telle machine, les composants haut de gamme sont à mon avis une évidence.


----------



## NestorK (22 Juin 2015)

blusky a dit:


> Pensez vous que le imac haut de gamme I7+  carte graphique 4 go sera suffisant ou bien le mac pro entrée de gamme sera vraiment beaucoup plus costaud ?



On a pas totalement le même usage : en vidéo, je bosse sur FCP X sans After mais avec Da Vinci et pas de Raw en ce qui me concerne - Pro Res uniquement. Je suis d'abord parti sur un Mac Pro 2013 x D500 pour remplacer un Mac Pro tour : cette version tube que j'ai dû payer 3500 euros de mémoire m'a terriblement déçu, je suis aujourd'hui sur l'iMac Retina tout à fond (payé mine de rien la même somme). Sous FCP X et Da Vinci, les deux machines se tirent la bourre (le Mac Pro est devant sur certaines tâches, l'iMac est devant sur d'autres), pour le reste de mes usages, l'iMac est loin devant - de très loin.

Si tu veux un vrai Mac Pro tube pour de la vidéo et de l'after, c'est D700 et 8 coeurs sans te poser de question et le budget n'est plus dans la même stratosphère, si tu vises un Mac Pro Quad ou Hexa par défaut, l'iMac est - selon moi - une machine bien plus intéressante et polyvalente (sans oublier - petite cerise sur le gâteau - qu'elle te fournit un petit écran 5K des familles qui fait plaisir aux yeux) même si pas tellement moins onéreuse. Apple Care obligatoire par contre.

Pour bosser en RAW de toute façon, il va surtout te falloir un Raid 0 à toute épreuve.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Juin 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> On a pas totalement le même usage : en vidéo, je bosse sur FCP X sans After mais avec Da Vinci et pas de Raw en ce qui me concerne - Pro Res uniquement. Je suis d'abord parti sur un Mac Pro 2013 x D500 pour remplacer un Mac Pro tour : cette version tube que j'ai dû payer 3500 euros de mémoire m'a terriblement déçu, je suis aujourd'hui sur l'iMac Retina tout à fond (payé mine de rien la même somme). Sous FCP X et Da Vinci, les deux machines se tirent la bourre (le Mac Pro est devant sur certaines tâches, l'iMac est devant sur d'autres), pour le reste de mes usages, l'iMac est loin devant - de très loin.
> 
> Si tu veux un vrai Mac Pro tube pour de la vidéo et de l'after, c'est D700 et 8 coeurs sans te poser de question et le budget n'est plus dans la même stratosphère, si tu vises un Mac Pro Quad ou Hexa par défaut, l'iMac est - selon moi - une machine bien plus intéressante et polyvalente (sans oublier - petite cerise sur le gâteau - qu'elle te fournit un petit écran 5K des familles qui fait plaisir aux yeux) même si pas tellement moins onéreuse. Apple Care obligatoire par contre.
> 
> Pour bosser en RAW de toute façon, il va surtout te falloir un Raid 0 à toute épreuve.



Et oui, l'iMac haut de gamme a toujours concurrencé le 1er modèle de mac pro! mais en plus on a un magnifique écran maintenant...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Juin 2015)

C'est ce que je craignais il y a 6 mois: maintenant qu'il fait chaud, le ventilo s'emballe pour du simple surf, et vidéos youtube...
Les CPU i7 et la CG (295) montent allégrement autour des 80°C...
L'iMac Retina grosse config n'aime pas la chaleur...


----------



## NestorK (29 Juin 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> C'est ce que je craignais il y a 6 mois: maintenant qu'il fait chaud, le ventilo s'emballe pour du simple surf, et vidéos youtube...
> Les CPU i7 et la CG (295) montent allégrement autour des 80°C...
> L'iMac Retina grosse config n'aime pas la chaleur...



Pourtant, le mien vient de finir sa journée sous FCPX. 70° degrés de moyenne et là je tourne à 59° depuis quelques heures, Safari avec un stream Twitch (gourmand), Tweetbot, Mail, iTunes ouverts sans oublier Transmission en tâche de fond qui pompe pas mal. Je me souviens même pas avoir entendu les ventilos s'emballer aujourd'hui et il fait pourtant chaud.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Juin 2015)

essaye voir une video youtube en full hd


----------



## Alesc (2 Juillet 2015)

Mon late 2013 (à Fusion Drive !!!) tourne à 42°C au calme


----------



## NestorK (3 Juillet 2015)

Alesc a dit:


> Mon late 2013 (à Fusion Drive !!!) tourne à 42°C au calme



Veinard ! 

Ici au repos, c'est du 62/63° (Safari et iTunes en route, quand même). Il fait bon dans le bureau !


----------



## ArseniK (13 Juillet 2015)

Aloha 
je post ici car c'est le seul post sur le retina,
J'ai donc un model I7 - R9 295X - 3To FD - 24 Go RAM depuis quelques mois
depuis quelques semaines, je remarque des redémarrages intempestif de la machine, ou quand je ne fait rien, ou alors le plus gros que j'ai fait c'est d'avoir ouvert word, 3 ou 4 dossiers dessus, l'appli deezer, aperçu des choses comme ça... qui de mémoire sont pas super super lourdes? ça ne l'a pas empêché de redémarrer sans rien dire 3 ou 4 fois dans des espaces allant de 2 a 10 minutes...

le mode opératoire: un écran noir, message "redémarrage suite arrêt imprévu" et je reviens a mon bureau... en soit c'est pas gravissime pour moi, tout est enregistré a chaque fois, et tout s'ouvre comme avant le plantage... seul problème, ce Mac j'y tiens comme qui dirait  et en général quand ça redémarre comme ça c'est pas de très très bonne augure...

Je ne sais pas si ça changera grand chose mais, j'ai mon clavier, souris, trackpad branchés en bluetooth, et j'écoute l'appli deezer sur une barre de son en bluetooth... j'ai également pour le boulot (quand ça a pas arrêté de redémarrer), branché en minidispay:>hdmi un écran pour un dual screen, tout a super bien fonctionné, sauf encore une fois ces redémarrages...

voila si quelqu'un aurait une petite idée de quoi/ou regarder pour détecter un éventuel soucis... ce serait top  je ne m'y connais pas encore super super bien la dedans du coup je ne sais pas trop ou regarder 

Merci à tous pour votre aide


----------



## PO_ (13 Juillet 2015)

Il faudrait vérifier dans les logs de l'appli Console, si ces redémarrages sauvages ont laissé des traces, et éventuellement tenter de les décrypter pour voir ce qui pourrait être en cause ...

à titre personnel, aucun de ces redémarrages suspects. Je n'utilise le bluetooth que pour la connexion à un clavier Apple et à un trackpad (je ne les utilise quasiment jamais puisque j'ai une souris sans fil Logitech MX révolution fonctionnant avec un dongle radio, branché sur un hub USB2, lui-même branché sur un Hub USB3 alimenté, et également un clavier solaire Logitech, branché de la même manière que la souris). Pas d'écran externe, juste un HD 4 Go et un double dock en USB3.


----------



## ArseniK (13 Juillet 2015)

Merci de ta réponse  novice en la matière que je suis, quel process pour voir les logs tout ça? Et qu'est-ce que je dois chercher? ^^


----------



## PO_ (14 Juillet 2015)

application console, qui se trouve dans le dossier utilitaire du dossier application : il y a des crash reporters.


----------



## ArseniK (14 Juillet 2015)

Ça marche je vais regarder ça


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Juillet 2015)

Salut à tous !
Je dois recevoir mon iMac Retina demain ou la semaine prochaine avec la configuration de base avec M290X : El Capitan et ses optimisations graphiques m'ont rassuré pour cet achat.
Par contre concernant la ram j'ai deux fois 8Go supplémentaires : vous me conseillez de les installer avant le premier démarrage ou attendre que je configure l'iMac avant d'ouvrir la trappe ?
Merci.


----------



## ArseniK (14 Juillet 2015)

bon c'est un peut la merde je comprend rien... ça viens de crasher j'étais sur safari tout simplement... 2 fois de suite... j'ai capturé les derniers évènements :


----------



## ArseniK (14 Juillet 2015)

@stéphane83  si j'étais toi rien que psychologiquement je le démarrerais une fois sans changer la RAM ^^ne serait-ce que pour voir si tout est ok dessus et qu'il n'y a aucun problème de "base"


----------



## PO_ (15 Juillet 2015)

ton problème m'interpelle. Je pense qu'il faudrait essayer de supprimer provisoirement tout ce qui pourrait poser problème. 

La barre de son bluetooth.
l'écran supplémentaire

et pourquoi pas essayer juste avec la RAM d'origine ...

bref tout ce qui n'est pas une config "de base".


----------



## Alesc (15 Juillet 2015)

ArseniK a dit:


> bon c'est un peut la merde je comprend rien... ça viens de crasher j'étais sur safari tout simplement... 2 fois de suite... j'ai capturé les derniers évènements :


T'as essayé les tests hardware Apple ? https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202731
C'est peut-être ton HDD ou ton SSD qui est en train de lâcher (dans ton log on voit des erreurs disque).


----------



## ArseniK (15 Juillet 2015)

je vais tester tout ça j'espère que c'est pas déjà le DD qui crame quand meme... j'ai encore 2,56TO de libre sur 3 quand meme... 
et j'ai une partition Boot Camp dessus est-ce que ça pourrait en être la cause? 
merci de votre aide en tout cas


----------



## Alesc (15 Juillet 2015)

ArseniK a dit:


> je vais tester tout ça j'espère que c'est pas déjà le DD qui crame quand meme... j'ai encore 2,56TO de libre sur 3 quand meme...
> et j'ai une partition Boot Camp dessus est-ce que ça pourrait en être la cause?
> merci de votre aide en tout cas


Rien à voir avec BootCamp... Mais certains Fusion Drive de 3 To utilisent un disque Seagate qui a des soucis de fiabilité...
Et si tu as une partition Windows, on va vite être fixé ! Démarre sous Windows et lance un test SMART (avec AIDA 64 par exemple) ou mieux, l'utilitaire de test de Seagate : http://www.seagate.com/fr/fr/support/downloads/item/seatools-win-master/
Tu sauras en 5 mn si ton disque est saint et donc si le problème vient de ton HDD ou d'ailleurs


----------



## ArseniK (15 Juillet 2015)

test hardware fait avec un message :
un module de mémoire présente peut-être un problème Code ref: PPM004
pas a pas suivant et je me retrouve avec apple au bout du fil, reset PRAM et on me dit de faire une sauvegarde, réinstaller propre, et voir par la suite sinon réparation..... -_____-


----------



## ArseniK (15 Juillet 2015)

du coup question existentielle,
je vais faire une sauvegarde avec un DD sur lequel il y a plusieurs dossiers, si je copie ces dossier sur le mac et que je sauvegarde le tout avec time machine mes dossiers seront conservés comme tel?


----------



## stéphane83 (15 Juillet 2015)

J'ai reçu le mien ce jour je vais prendre mon temps pour découvrir la bête : petit récapitulatif demain je pense...


----------



## ArseniK (15 Juillet 2015)

bonne dégustation


----------



## stéphane83 (15 Juillet 2015)

Bon et bien voilà après une installation complète de tous mes softs etc etc je dois dire que l'écran est sublime et le système très réactif contrairement aux tests relevant des saccades au niveau de mission control je ne vois rien!
iTunes en plein écran, Safari, etc etc aucun lag!
Par contre j'ai rajouté 16 Go de Ram peut être cela y fait? (ou les dernières mise à jour ont améliorées certains points je ne sais pas... En tout cas rien qui ne ressemble aux vidéos des ralentissements ou saccades postées un peu partout sur le net).
Bon il est vrai que les petites imperfections sur les finitions de l'interface sont là mais bon rien de méchant.
J'attends avec impatience El Capitan qui va encore peaufiner tout cela mais moi qui n'est jamais utilisé de SSD sur un iMac j'avoue que ma première expérience du Fusion Drive c'est plutôt surprenant et avec un écran si défini c'est terrible!
Bravo Apple!


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Juillet 2015)

Première petite imperfection de fluidité graphique constatée : En ouvrant en plein écran itunes l'animation en sélectionnant l'ouverture d'un album se fait avec quelques saccades.
Voilà je pense que ces petites "choses" seront résolues avec El Capitan!


----------



## ArseniK (19 Juillet 2015)

Petit retour des péripéties !!!
en fin de compte, il semblerais que l'une de mes barrettes crucial présente un très léger défaut au niveau de l'attache au Mac... et ayant déménagé le bébé a 3 reprises ces derniers temps, la barrette s'enlevais du socle et faisais tout planter.
Petit passage en AS avec RDV prit par la HL en une journée, je l'ai récupéré le lendemain.
Morale de l'histoire, toujours vérifier le slot de mémoire quand on bouge le Mac


----------



## PO_ (20 Juillet 2015)

content pour toi que cela soit si bénin ... profite bien de ta machine.


----------



## ArseniK (20 Juillet 2015)

Merci


----------



## stef01 (4 Août 2015)

Moi je constate que Le reveille prends toujours 30 à 50 secondes de reconnexion   réseau ....

meme pour un 27 Fusion i7 en 8Go ... pfffu! 

dur dur !!!


----------



## PO_ (5 Août 2015)

je n'ai jamais rencontré un tel délai de reconvention en sortie de veille ...


----------



## Locke (5 Août 2015)

PO_ a dit:


> je n'ai jamais rencontré un tel délai de *reconvention* en sortie de veille ...


Hum, hum, hum, ce ne serait pas reconnexion ?


----------



## ArseniK (5 Août 2015)

Pareil c'est instantané chez moi...


----------



## PO_ (5 Août 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Hum, hum, hum, ce ne serait pas reconnexion ?



Of course ...
une faute de frappe et l'action du correcteur ... :lol:


----------



## billboc (6 Août 2015)

Bonjour !

Petite question...
J'ai lu ici et là qu'avec un 5K les pages web étaient un peu floues !

C'est vrai ça ? C'est flagrant ou pas ?

Merci ;-)


----------



## NestorK (6 Août 2015)

La page est parfaitement nette et il en va de même des textes qui croustillent toujours. Par contre, si les images de la page sont de qualité moyenne, ça va te sauter aux yeux sur un écran Retina. Aussi simple. On peut pas dire que ce soit un cas que je croise très souvent ces derniers temps...


----------



## billboc (6 Août 2015)

Merci ;-)


----------



## A-snowboard (28 Septembre 2015)

Salut tout le monde,

je déterre ce post plutôt que d'en créer un. J'ai regardé en diagonale les 42 pages, mais vraiment en diagonale.

Je pense m'orienter sur imac retina. Mais je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne idée car j'ai un budget plutôt limité. De plus je profite de l'offre étudiante donc je suis limité dans mes options. :/


Coté utilisation, je vais avoir une utilisation professionnelle en photographie.
Pas de vidéo prévu (ou très peut)

Du coup les deux softs qui vont carburer sont Lightroom et photoshop.

Du coup je pensais m'orienter vers le i5 quadcore à 3,3Gz.
8Go de ram et j'en achèterai à coté.
ssd 256Go (j'aurai un NAS)
AMD Radeon R9 M290 avec 2 Go de mémoire GDDR5

J'ai lu de la part de NestorK que les problèmes de fluidité sont réglé avec el capitan ? D'autres peuvent confirmer ça ? (ce n'est pas une question de confiance, mais j'aime avoir plusieurs retours)

Ce problème de fluidité n'est qu'un souci d'affichage ou cela affecte plus profondément le fonctionnement de l'imac ? Je veux dire par là est-ce que toute la carte graphique est dédié à l'affichage ou il lui en reste sous le capot pour faire autre chose et donc accélerer le fonctionnement de lightroom et photoshop.

Est-ce que ma configuration est possible pour durer ou je suis déjà limite ? Et donc je dois m'orienter vers un non retina.
Je démarre en pro, donc je n'ai pas les moyen de mettre un full option et juste prendre la CG au dessus me fait monter le tarif de 400€. Surtout que je n'ai pas compté l'applecare.

Je vais également attendre les prochaines annonces d'iMac en espérant que ça ne va pas mettre trois mois. :/

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## NestorK (28 Septembre 2015)

A-snowboard a dit:


> J'ai lu de la part de NestorK que les problèmes de fluidité sont réglé avec el capitan ? D'autres peuvent confirmer ça ? (ce n'est pas une question de confiance, mais j'aime avoir plusieurs retours)



Attention, moi je parle vraiment de mon utilisation - c'est à dire El Capitan sur un iMac 5K gonflé à bloc ou presque en utilisation conjointe avec Final Cut Pro X (et ma machine se débrouillait déjà fort bien sous Yosemite) ! Donc clairement et tu as raison : faudra attendre les retours des possesseurs d'iMac Retina plus basiques pour des utilisations plus "ordinaires". Néanmoins je suis assez confiant, je continue d'être totalement bluffé par la GM d'El Capitan (questions performances).

Pour le reste de ta question, je ne saurais dire, même si je ne pense pas que ta machine souffrira sous Lightroom (je n'utilise Photoshop que très peu). N'oublie pas que tu peux renvoyer sous 15 jours ton Mac si tu n'en es pas satisfait question performance.


----------



## A-snowboard (28 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse, j'ai bien compris que c'est par rapport à ta situation, d’où mon appel aux autres possesseurs d'imac retina (je suis l'autre post attentivement).


NestorK a dit:


> Pour le reste de ta question, je ne saurais dire, même si je ne pense pas que ta machine souffrira sous Lightroom (je n'utilise Photoshop que très peu). *N'oublie pas que tu peux renvoyer sous 15 jours ton Mac si tu n'en es pas satisfait question performance.*


Ah intéressant.
Je viens de tomber sur le lien officiel qui explique en détail comment ça marche. Je pense que c'est une bonne option pour être rassuré sur le matériel.

Ceci étant dit, si j'ai d'autres avis, je suis preneur


----------



## Naughty13 (1 Octobre 2015)

Cette information m'intéresse également car je suis en pleine hésitation sur le choix de mon iMac !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Octobre 2015)

J'ai vu en vidéo que El capitan réglait les problèmes de fluidité sur iMad Retina carte graphic de base.
Pour ma part, avec la carte 4Go de mon Retina, je n'avais pas de ralentissement avec mission control, mais avec El Capitan, c'est maintenant encore plus réactif. Que du bon cette mise à jour.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Octobre 2015)

Il me semble que depuis la mise a jour El Capitan, mon iMac chauffe moins: d'après iStat menu, même la carte graphique ( 295) affiche pas mal de °C en moins, quelque soit l'usage. En plus d'une réactivité améliorée, cette mise à jour me semble un excellent cru en particulier sur le Retina. D'autres retour avec El Capitan?


----------



## samoussa (4 Octobre 2015)

C'est aussi cette histoire de chaleur dégagée qui m'a fait hésiter à prendre la M295X...


----------



## NestorK (5 Octobre 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Il me semble que depuis la mise a jour El Capitan, mon iMac chauffe moins: d'après iStat menu, même la carte graphique ( 295) affiche pas mal de °C en moins, quelque soit l'usage. En plus d'une réactivité améliorée, cette mise à jour me semble un excellent cru en particulier sur le Retina. D'autres retour avec El Capitan?



Effectivement, iStat m'indique que j'aurais perdu + de 10° en utilisation courante sur l'ensemble de la machine ce qui est énorme (!!). J'ai carburé tout l'été entre 58° et 62° ; présentement je suis entre 43° et 48° ce que la machine n'a jamais atteint même neuve sortie du carton l'hiver dernier avec safari, itunes, word, message et mails d'ouverts. Sur la partie charge mémoire du GPU, on constate aussi (et surtout) qu'elle n'est plus du tout "saturée" comme c'était le cas avant. El Capitan, c'est définitivement la bonne grosse nouvelle pour les iMac 5K.


----------



## A-snowboard (5 Octobre 2015)

Le 295, c'est la carte graphique de base ? (Je me mélange toujours les pinceaux)


----------



## samoussa (5 Octobre 2015)

Non c'est la carte en option. Celle de base c'est la 290x


----------



## NestorK (5 Octobre 2015)

A-snowboard a dit:


> Le 295, c'est la carte graphique de base ? (Je me mélange toujours les pinceaux)



Dans l'ordre de l'option la moins chère à la plus chère : 290, 290x, 295x.


----------



## A-snowboard (5 Octobre 2015)

Merci.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Octobre 2015)

Il faudrait tester en magasin, mais je pense que maintenant que l'OS est bien optimisé, la carte graphique standard peut suffire, pour un usage normal. je n'aurai pas pris l'option carte 4Go s'il n'y avait pas eu ce soucis de fluidité avec la carte standard. Par contre il est déconseillé de prendre le modèle du printemps avec un DD à plateau, çà gâcherait un peu l'usage de cette belle machine. Prendre au moins le fusion drive. en résumé, le modèle standard de l'an dernier (pas celui du printemps) peut être interessant maintenant avec El Capitan. Je ne sais pas si les iMac Retina vont être mis à jour, on peut supposer de nouveaux processeurs.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Octobre 2015)

billboc a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Petite question...
> J'ai lu ici et là qu'avec un 5K les pages web étaient un peu floues !
> ...


Au contraire, c'est net comme sur un iPad, mais sur la dalle de 27 pouces! Par contre effectivement, si on trouve des petit éléments qui pixelisent sur une page web, le défaut sera amplifié avec le retina. Mais çà a tendance à disparaitre, ce genre de truc.
Exemple sur ce site de photos, les textes sont bien nets, mais les petites icones en haut à droite sont pixelisées http://www.zimbio.com


----------



## CaBrAcHo (5 Octobre 2015)

Amélioration indéniable au repos des performances graphiques lié au passage d'El Capitan, pour preuve 2 screenshots de la vRam d'une CG AMD R9 295X d'un iMac Retina...

sous Yosemite :




et sous El Capitan :




Vous en conviendrez après visualisation des images, qu'il n'y a pas photo..? Apple a bien bossé sur l'optimisation de son OS...


----------



## A-snowboard (5 Octobre 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Il faudrait tester en magasin, mais je pense que maintenant que l'OS est bien optimisé, la carte graphique standard peut suffire, pour un usage normal. je n'aurai pas pris l'option carte 4Go s'il n'y avait pas eu ce soucis de fluidité avec la carte standard. Par contre il est déconseillé de prendre le modèle du printemps avec un DD à plateau, çà gâcherait un peu l'usage de cette belle machine. Prendre au moins le fusion drive. en résumé, le modèle standard de l'an dernier (pas celui du printemps) peut être interessant maintenant avec El Capitan. Je ne sais pas si les iMac Retina vont être mis à jour, on peut supposer de nouveaux processeurs.


Ca m'étonnerai que je puisse avoir la version précédente. J'ai les 12% de réduction direct Apple.
Sinon on est d'accord c'est ssd. 
(Ceci étant dit, je pense plutôt aller sur le Mac mini)


----------



## Naughty13 (6 Octobre 2015)

Bon que du bon d'après vos retours. 
Et sur l'imac de base à 2599e donc celui de l'année dernière s'il fallait prendre qu'une option pour vous ça serait laquelle ? 

- i7 ? 
- Carte graphique 295x ? 
- 3to de fusion drive ou 512 ssd ? 

En sachant que j'ai une utilisation bureau de cet ordinateur donc beaucoup de mails, internet, word...
Et seulement pour le plaisir du montage vidéo et photo mais vraiment amateur c'est juste pour le plaisir avec la gopro sur cet écran ça va être magnifique en 4k....


----------



## city1 (6 Octobre 2015)

Carte Graphique si tu veux un affichage fluide et sans saccades


----------



## samoussa (6 Octobre 2015)

La m290x ne lag plus chez moi depuis le capitaine


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Octobre 2015)

Naughty13 a dit:


> Bon que du bon d'après vos retours.
> Et sur l'imac de base à 2599e donc celui de l'année dernière s'il fallait prendre qu'une option pour vous ça serait laquelle ?
> 
> - i7 ?
> ...



Moi j'ai pris i7 / SSD / MX 295 pour être tranquille. le i7 creuse un écart énorme avec l'iMac 2013 i5 que j'avais avant quand il s'agit par exemple d'encoder une vidéo dans un autre format. Dans certains cas extreme (avec incrustation de sous titres) le i7 met 45 minutes sur un film de 1h30, la ou le i5 doit tourner toute une nuit. L'interêt du i7 , c'est les 8 coeurs, alors que le i5 n'a que 4 coeurs. Dans les encodages , les 8 coeurs sont à pleine charge d'après istat menu.
Pour la carte, qui peut le plus peut le moins, je prendrais la plus performante.
Pour le disque dur, j'ai pris le SSD pur, mais le fusion drive semble très performant, mais moi je ne voulais plus de disque mécanique dans la machine, et le maximum de vitesse. 
Pour la ram: acheter à part car moins cher.


----------



## NestorK (7 Octobre 2015)

Naughty13 a dit:


> Bon que du bon d'après vos retours.
> Et sur l'imac de base à 2599e donc celui de l'année dernière s'il fallait prendre qu'une option pour vous ça serait laquelle ?
> 
> - i7 ?
> ...



Sans hésitation, si tu dois choisir, le GPU max avec la 295x. Le i5 est largement suffisant en terme de puissance et le Fusion Drive fait un super boulot.


----------



## Alesc (7 Octobre 2015)

Pareil que Nestor


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Octobre 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> Sans hésitation, si tu dois choisir, le GPU max avec la 295x. Le i5 est largement suffisant en terme de puissance et le Fusion Drive fait un super boulot.


le i5 est suffisant, mais les taches qui sollicitent le processeur à fond comme l'encodage, des trucs comme çà, la différence est colossale: j'avais l'iMac 2013 i5 avant, en encodant le même film, le i7 met moins d'une heure la ou le i5 devait tourner plusieurs heures sur la même tache. La différence entre 8 coeurs et 4 coeurs. Inconvénient, le i7 chauffe a 95 °C là ou le i5 ne dépasse jamais 70°C a pleine charge. moins d'une heure à 95°C ou toute la nuit à 70°C, faut voir...


----------



## NestorK (7 Octobre 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> le i5 est suffisant, mais les taches qui sollicitent le processeur à fond comme l'encodage, des trucs comme çà, la différence est colossale: j'avais l'iMac 2013 i5 avant, en encodant le même film, le i7 met moins d'une heure la ou le i5 devait tourner plusieurs heures sur la même tache. La différence entre 8 coeurs et 4 coeurs. Inconvénient, le i7 chauffe a 95 °C là ou le i5 ne dépasse jamais 70°C a pleine charge. moins d'une heure à 95°C ou toute la nuit à 70°C, faut voir...



Je fais de l'encodage à longueur de journée pour le boulot. Déjà, 1/ c'est une tache spécifique, je pense pas que tout le monde s'amuse à faire de l'encodage à la chaîne sur son iMac, après incontestablement, l'i7 va plus vite.

En revanche 2/, je remets pas en cause tes remarques mais j'ai jamais vu un i5 mettre la nuit pour me rendre un encodage, et pourtant je manipule de gros fichiers qui partent tout droit pour de l'authoring. Il m'arrive même parfois de décharger l'iMac avec un MacBook Pro Retina 13 en i5 qui s'acquitte de la tache avec les honneurs et les fichiers sont pourtant volumineux.

En ce qui me concerne, un i5 aujourd'hui c'est déjà bonnard, le i7 c'est pour de la vidéo à usage pro (et autres usages exigeants où le multi cpu est à la fête), à la limite pour du jeu vidéo (et encore...) mais sinon pour se faire plaisir ou pour mieux valoriser sa machine à la revente. Sinon : on peut s'en passer et il vaut mieux mettre ses patates dans le GPU qui devient clairement le nouveau nerf de la guerre depuis qu'Intel stagne... Et surtout depuis qu'Apple met à dispo des dalles 5K.


----------



## Alesc (7 Octobre 2015)

En effet, aucun apport en jeu vidéo le i7... C'est super spécifique à l'encodage, et c'est 10/20% de gains maxi (à fréquence et génération de CPU équivalente), ça ne fera jamais gagner des heures sauf à ne faire que ça....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Octobre 2015)

certes j'aurai pu m'en passer du i7, mais tant qu'à faire, je me suis lâché quand j'ai pris mon iMac. J'ai vu que tant qu'à investir dans cette superbe machine, autant prendre le top, sur le prix global, çà fait pas tellement plus. 
Mais à prendre qu'une option, autant prendre la carte graphique, évidement.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Octobre 2015)

quand je disais toute la nuit, peut être pas, mais c'était bien quelques heures là ou le i7 va largement moins d'une heure. après faut voir ce qu'on veut. J'encode pas énormément, mais quand j'en ai besoin, je suis content que mon mac le fasse le plus vite possible pour passer à autre chose. J'aime pas quand çà traine. Après chacun fait comme il veut, les options sont la pour çà.


----------



## samoussa (7 Octobre 2015)

Pour de la video j'aurais sans doute opté pour la M295x mais ne faisant que de la photo sur lightroom je n'en ai pas vu l'utilité. Ces 300€ paieront 16Go de tram supplémentaire, l'Applecare, et le graveur cd externe 

Pour le i7 même chose, pas besoin pour mon utilisation. Le i5 est largement suffisant et...très silencieux


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Octobre 2015)

chacun selon son usage, c'est bien! Juste pour le bruit : avec le i7 le ventilo ne se manifeste QUE quand les 8 coeurs sont à pleine charge, sur des taches lourdes et spécifiques, justement comme l'encodage, sinon en usage courant, ou même traitement photo, c'est 1200 tr, comme n'importe quel iMac i5! ;-)


----------



## Naughty13 (8 Octobre 2015)

Bon finalement le budget que j'avais pour équiper l’hôtel ne me permettait pas de prendre des options et pour l'usage que nous avons de cet iMac je pense que la CG sera suffisante.
On est donc partit sur l'iMac de base mais celui de l'année dernière.

Je suis allé le chercher ce matin, le temps de rentrer au boulot et de l'installer et je vous donne mon retour 

Fin d'année on y retourne pour l'ipad pro & mbp 13" 

EDIT : Vous conseillez quoi comme application essentielle ?
Un anti virus je suppose mais lequel sur MAC ?


----------



## Alesc (8 Octobre 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> chacun selon son usage, c'est bien! Juste pour le bruit : avec le i7 le ventilo ne se manifeste QUE quand les 8 coeurs sont à pleine charge, sur des taches lourdes et spécifiques, justement comme l'encodage, sinon en usage courant, ou même traitement photo, c'est 1200 tr, comme n'importe quel iMac i5! ;-)


C'est pas ce que j'ai pu lire sur MacG ou MacRumor, et tout le monde est unanime. Le Retina avec i7 et 295 est plus bruyant, on entend vite les ventilos dès qu'on sollicite le CPU ou le GPU... J'ai pas encore pu le tester sur El Capitan, mais sur Yosemite c'était flagrant...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Octobre 2015)

Déjà il n'y a qu'un ventilo, comme dans tous les iMacs depuis 2012.
Ensuite, le ventilo ne monte chez moi que quand je fais de l'encodage, en raison des CPU à pleine charge.
Pour les vidéos, la CG ne dépasse jamais 80°C, insuffisant pour faire décoller le ventilo qui reste à 2000 tr
Je ne fais pas de jeux sur l'iMac donc je ne sais pas si ç'est bruyant ou pas.
tout dépend l'usage.


----------



## Alesc (8 Octobre 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Déjà il n'y a qu'un ventilo, comme dans tous les iMacs depuis 2012.
> Ensuite, le ventilo ne monte chez moi que quand je fais de l'encodage, en raison des CPU à pleine charge.
> Pour les vidéos, la CG ne dépasse jamais 80°C, insuffisant pour faire décoller le ventilo qui reste à 2000 tr
> Je ne fais pas de jeux sur l'iMac donc je ne sais pas si ç'est bruyant ou pas.
> tout dépend l'usage.


C'est sûr que si tu n'en fais rien, il n'est pas bruyant ! 
Le fait est qu'il est plus bruyant (avec la 295) que la génération d'avant, parce que le GPU chauffe comme un malade. La Nvidia 4Go de l'ancienne génération, elle est à moins de 40 degrés en utilisation normale. 
Un peu de lecture : http://forums.macrumors.com/threads/imac-retina-5k-disappointing-heat-and-fan-noise.1831739/


Et pour mémoire, LE ventilo tourne par défaut à 1200 tpm, pas 2000 (ça fait du bruit à 2000 !).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Octobre 2015)

je traite mes photos RAW avec capture one, les Cpu sont bien solicités (les 8 coeurs) mais pas suffisamment pour faire monter le ventilo au dela de 1200tr (pas 2000 je me suis trompé): température autour de 50/ 60 °C.
Je sais les Nvidia sont moins chaudes, mais çà me dérange pas d'avoir une carte un peu plus chaude, du moment que je profite de ce bel écran, c'est tout ce qui compte: et revenir sur un iMac normal, c'est  dur pour mes yeux.


----------



## samoussa (13 Octobre 2015)

Quelqu'un sait ce que vaut la M395 embarquée de le nouvel imac 5k à 2599€ ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Octobre 2015)

Pas plus rapide que la 295 semble il
http://www.hwcompare.com/28958/radeon-r9-m295x-vs-radeon-r9-m395x/


----------



## CaBrAcHo (13 Octobre 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Pas plus rapide que la 295 semble il
> http://www.hwcompare.com/28958/radeon-r9-m295x-vs-radeon-r9-m395x/



Il parlait de la version standard, sans le "X"...


----------



## samoussa (13 Octobre 2015)

Exacte  non parce que s'ils se contentent de changer de nom pour ne pas changer les perfs...


----------



## CaBrAcHo (13 Octobre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Exacte  non parce que s'ils se contentent de changer de nom pour ne pas changer les perfs...



C'est plutôt vrai!!


----------



## PO_ (14 Octobre 2015)

et même, de manière très anecdotique, il y a une baisse de performances. Infime, certes, mais baisse quand même ...


----------



## A-snowboard (14 Octobre 2015)

PO_ a dit:


> et même, de manière très anecdotique, il y a une baisse de performances. Infime, certes, mais baisse quand même ...


Charmant ça.
Deja que c'est abusé de laisser des disque dur classique. 
Si en plus ils foutent des cartes graphiques moins bon. 

Définitivement ce n'est pas pour moi 
J'en ai besoin pour un usage pro en photo, pas pour du Word.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Octobre 2015)

quelqu'un a trouvé des tests sur cette histoire de gamut 25% plus large?


----------



## A-snowboard (14 Octobre 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> quelqu'un a trouvé des tests sur cette histoire de gamut 25% plus large?


Ça vient de sortir hier soir, je pense qu'il faut laisser passer quelques jours. 

Pareil, ils pouvaient pas mettre un rvb plutôt que de jouer sur les mots ?


----------

